#ubuntu-vn 2010-11-22
<vubuntor442> Xin hoi lam the nao de tai ttf-abc-fonts, ttf-bkunicode-fonts, ttf-vni-fonts
<_Tux_> !ubuntu-vn repo
<ubot2> Factoid 'ubuntu-vn repo' not found
<_Tux_> !repo
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Ubuntu-VN_Repository
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu-VN Repository – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor442> Toi da vao day roi nhung khog thay cac loai font ay
<C4NoC> font gi?
<vubuntor442> font ttf-abc, ttf-vni
<_Tux_> vubuntor442: trong đó có mà
<vubuntor442> Toi da vao roi, tim mai ma khong thay anh ạ
<vubuntor442> toi cung da go vao search tim kem roi nhung van ko dc
<_Tux_> vubuntor442: qua Windows
<_Tux_> có chỗ nào đấy có font
<_Tux_> này
<_Tux_> roài copy vô ~/.fonts
<_Tux_> rồi sudo fc-cache -fv
<vubuntor442> the duong dan vao thu muc font the nao anh?
<_Tux_> ~/.fonts
<_Tux_> vubuntor442: thư mục home của bạn
<_Tux_> .fonts
<vubuntor442> nho anh go chi tiet duong dan vao thu muc font voi ạ
<_Tux_> vubuntor442: nói ở trên rồi
<_Tux_> thư mục home của bạn
<_Tux_> /home/<tên user>/.fonts
<_Tux_> viết tắt là ~/.fonts
<_Tux_> nhanh nhất là vào Home rồi
<_Tux_> nhấn Ctrl+H
<_Tux_> tạo cái .fonts
<Nam_Son> sudo nautilus
<Nam_Son> ctrl+l
<Nam_Son> /usr/share/fonts/truetype/msttcorefonts/
<Nam_Son> copy font vaò đó là ok
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: bậy
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: được mà
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: có phải msscorefont đâu mà quăng vô
<_Tux_> lại sudo mất công :)
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: sao ko có
<Nam_Son> sao maý tôi có nè
<Nam_Son> uả sao nó vẫn ok mà
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: ai bảo không được
<_Tux_> nhưng mà quản lý khó
<_Tux_> :)
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: hjhj chủ yếu là taị lười thôi
<Nam_Son> lười khởi động lại
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: có cái nào phải khởi động lại đâu ?
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: vậy à
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: taị trước giờ toàn làm vậy nên quen rồi^^
<vubuntor442> anh oi, vao /usr/share/fonts/truetype/msttcorefonts/ nhung ko paste dc
<Nam_Son> vubuntor442:  bạn có đăng nhập quyền root đâu mà past
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: bảo rồi
<Nam_Son> vubuntor442: ban paste được cũng taì:)
<_Tux_> :))
<vubuntor442> em van dang nhap vao khi khoi dong may anh ạ
<Nam_Son> vubuntor442: vaò terminal
<Nam_Son> gõ sudo nautilus
<Nam_Son> rồi đánh password vào
<Nam_Son> lúc đó mới paste được
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: toàn xaì sudo nautilus không à
<Nam_Son> làm biếng dùng lệnh^^
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: gksudo nautilus :)
<_Tux_> cho GUI
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: gksudo nautilus khác gì với sudo nautilus thế
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: thử thì biết
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: Alt+F2 thôi
<Nam_Son> thấy cũng trả khác gì:(
<Nam_Son> chỉ khác caí đăng nhập bằng dòng lệnh và đăng nhập bằng giao diện thôi
<vubuntor442> the con cac goi phan mem tu dien  vietnam-Englíh thi sao ha anh
<Nam_Son> :)thì cứ theo hướng dẫn thôi^^
<_Tux_> vubuntor442: trong Repo luôn
<Nam_Son> vubuntor442: http://www.ctu.edu.vn/pmnm/
<bksupybot> Title: Đại học Cần Thơ - Phần mềm nguồn mở - Tài liệu hướng dẫn (at www.ctu.edu.vn)
<Nam_Son> vubuntor442:  hướng dẫn khá chi tiết:)
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: mà Tux ơi sao noí ubuntu free virus
<Nam_Son> nhưng sao vẫn có chương trình diệt virus cuả ubuntu thế
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: đẩu rồi?
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: ?
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: để diệt cho Windows
<_Tux_> và phát hiện virus
<_Tux_> vậy thôi :)
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: vậy chứ không phaỉ linux có virus à
 * _Tux_ gọi là không có cũng được
<_Tux_> thật ra là có
<_Tux_> nhưng mà không làm được gì :)
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: sao tôi thử caì caí AVG
<Nam_Son> nhưng caì xong không thấy nó đâu hết làm sao mà chạy
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: console mà
<_Tux_> mà cài làm gì
<_Tux_> tốn HDD
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: caì để thử xem sao nhưng caì rồi không biết làm sao chhayj
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: đọc document của nó
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: trả thấy caí document cuả nó ở đâu:( thôi chắc thaó ra cho rãnh nợ
<_Tux_> .g AVG ubuntu
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: Đâu thấy gì đâu:(
<_Tux_> bot die roài
<_Tux_> http://www.fukung.net/images/22681/f4bd47ef8c9695a13c5a9204bd7e9d07.jpg
<_Tux_> ần tìm cách tiếp cận, thậm chí tiếp cận từ xa lại dễ thành công hơn. Cái này nêu ra là để anh em LUG cùng suy nghĩ, tìm cách "mở nút chai".
<_Tux_> Còn việc "xúc tác" cho FOSS nảy nở trong SV như cách làm tăng áp suất trong chai, cũng có thể làm bật nút mà :-)
<_Tux_> mợ
<_Tux_> chuột như l`
<_Tux_> http://www.google.com.vn/search?q=AVG+ubuntu+how+to+use
<bksupybot> Title: AVG ubuntu how to use - Tìm với Google (at www.google.com.vn)
<Nam_Son> :-Xnoí gì thế
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: chẳng khởi động được:( đã theo hướng dẫn:(
 * _Tux_ chịu
<_Tux_> chưa xài bao giờ
<Nam_Son> :-X
<Nam_Son> thôi thaó ra cho nó lành
<vubuntor492> anh nao giup toi cai goi phan mem tu dien  khong ạ, toi da download va may roi
<_Tux_> vubuntor492: click đúp
<_Tux_> \nếu là file deb
<Nam_Son> vubuntor492: http://www.ctu.edu.vn/pmnm/ tự nghiên cứu nha có hướng dẫn đó^^
<bksupybot> Title: Đại học Cần Thơ - Phần mềm nguồn mở - Tài liệu hướng dẫn (at www.ctu.edu.vn)
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: bên ĐH CT giờ
<_Tux_> hiện đại nhở
<_Tux_> :)
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: uhm đaị học cần thơ có gần 1000 maý sử dụng ubuntu
 * _Tux_ cả trường không có máy nào
<_Tux_> :))
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: đó toàn là maý tính công dành cho sinh viên nghiên cứu thôi^^
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: thầy cô khoa CNTT cuả mình phần lớn sử dụng ubuntu caì maý aỏ win
 * _Tux_ thế thì ngon
<_Tux_> thấy hướng dẫn mình làm đề tài đợt nọ
<_Tux_> bảo mình cài Linux trên máy ảo
<_Tux_> lol
<_Tux_> tưởng mình hem biết xài Linuix
<_Tux_> LiNUX
<Nam_Son> :)taị sợ bị kiểm tra bản quyền win thôi:)
 * _Tux_ trường nằm giữa thủ đô
<_Tux_> mà không sợ
<_Tux_> :))
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: hjhj  taị linux đối với nhiều người là một thứ xa lạ mà^^
<Nam_Son> bây giờ mình cũng caì ubuntu sử dụng maý aỏ win thôi
<Nam_Son> :'(nhưng ngặt nỗi maý trường caì ubuntu thì ok rồi
<Nam_Son> nhưng không biết pass để caì đặt phần mềm hỗ trợ
<Nam_Son> thì cũng pó chiếu thôi
<Nam_Son> chủ yếu lên maý chỉ để lên mạng
<Nam_Son> hoặc vaò openoffice
<Nam_Son> do số lượng nhiều quá
<Nam_Son> mấy ông thầy làm biếng nâng cấp
<Nam_Son> bây giờ mà vẫn còn sử dụng ubuntu 9.10
<Nam_Son> Thôi bb đi  ngủ thôi
<vubuntor028> tio tai cac goi phan mem tu dien Anh Viet ve may roi nhung khong biet cai the nao ca. xin cac anh huong dan.
<_Tux_> vubuntor028: vẫn câu hỏi cũ
<_Tux_> lol
<_Tux_> nếu là deb
<_Tux_> thì click đúp
<_Tux_> nhập pass => done
<vubuntor921> Cai dat cac goi phan mem tu dien the nao aj
<_Tux_> vubuntor921: fack
<_Tux_> hỏi lần mấy rồi hở
<_Tux_> 3 lần rồi
<_Tux_> fack
<vubuntor921> may lan mang rot nen khong biet theo anh aj
<samaclacda> hello
<samaclacda> có cách nào để cài linux từ 1 file image virtualbox ko nhi ?
<samaclacda> cài linux từ máy ảo ra máy thật
<samaclacda> thanks
<vubuntor753> hi all, em là newbie mới sử dụng ubuntu...hiện em đang dùng bản u10.10, nhưng ko thể restart được (reset là bị treo máy liền)...chỉ có thể shutdown thôi....
<_Tux_> vubuntor753: cấu hình máy ?
<vubuntor753> dzậy em phải setting lại ntn hay phải ktra ra sao ?
<_Tux_> lspci
<_Tux_> rồi paste lên
<_Tux_> }paste
<Geminious> cau hinh may e ntn?
<_Tux_> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<vubuntor753> chờ em xíu
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor753> dia Corporation MCP79 Memory Controller (rev b1) 00:03.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP79 LPC Bridge (rev b3) 00:03.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP79 Memory Controller (rev b1) 00:03.2 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP79 SMBus (rev b1) 00:03.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP79 Memory Controller (rev b1) 00:03.5 Co-processor: nVidia Corporation MCP79 Co-processor (rev b1) 00:04.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP7
<vubuntor753> ok, để em send lại
<_Tux_> vubuntor753: clgt
<_Tux_> vubuntor753: paste lên paste.ubuntu.com cơ mà
<_Tux_> paste vào ai nhìn được :(
<Geminious> :)) tux clgt
<vubuntor753> http://paste.ubuntu.com/535098/  <== cấu hình máy eo
<_Tux_> chỉ là gió thôi
<_Tux_> :))
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<_Tux_> thấy 1 dàn nVidia
<_Tux_> ...
<vubuntor753> hoặc em có thể teamview
<vubuntor753> anh ktra giúp em
<Geminious> Kernel cua e la bn?
<vubuntor753> em ko rành lắm....ktra thế nào ?
<_Tux_> chắc tại acpi
<Geminious> trong system monitor y
<Geminious> Uh
<_Tux_> nên không tắt được
<_Tux_> vubuntor753: uname -m
<_Tux_> hay -s nhở
<_Tux_> uname -r
<vubuntor753> em mở System Moniter lên thì thấy thông tin như sau
<vubuntor753> Kernel Linux 2.6.35-22
<vubuntor753> đúng thông tin các anh cần ko nhỉ ?
<_Tux_> lên 2.6.35 roài à
 * _Tux_ vẫn xài .34
<Geminious> 35 hay bi loi
<vubuntor753> em cài bản Ubuntu 10.10
<Geminious> Thu update len 36 xem
<vubuntor753> dạ, dzậy làm sao để update nó thế anh ?
<Geminious> tux oi tim gium cai link update kernel trong 4rum ho to vs
<_Tux_> .g ubuntu ppa kernel
<bkphenny> _Tux_: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<bksupybot> Title: Index of /~kernel-ppa/mainline (at kernel.ubuntu.com)
<_Tux_> Geminious: up kerne không phải thần dược đâu
<_Tux_> :))
<vubuntor753> th4nks các anh...để em update lên rồi sẽ quay lại thông báo kq
<Geminious> hau het la no chua dc :))
<Geminious> Vs gem ghet cai 35 lam
<_Tux_> Geminious: ;))
<Geminious> Loi tum lum
<vubuntor753> em vào link kernel trên...thấy  có nhìu file như linux header - linux image - patch....thế em phải chạy cái nào ?
<Geminious> may e 32 hay 64
<Geminious> Bit
<vubuntor753> 32bit
<Geminious> The down 2 file header i686 vs 1 file image i686 ve
<Geminious> Chay file header all trc
<Geminious> Roi chay header kia
<Geminious> Cuoi cung la image
<vubuntor753> ok, th4nks anh
<Geminious> xong restart may
<vubuntor753> :D th4nks anh...để em làm theo
<vubuntor917> hi all
<vubuntor917> co ban nao giup minh
<vubuntor917> minh cai yahoo messenger trên Ubuntu
<Geminious> Linux k chay dc ym
<Geminious> Ban co the dung pidgin hoac empathy thay the
<vubuntor917> cai nay no ko co call duoc
<_Tux_> vubuntor753: gyache
<vubuntor917> minh cai wine,roi cai yahoo len duoc ko
<Geminious> chay dc nhg co ve k on lam ban ah
<samaclacda> photoshop cs5 chạy trên ubuntu  có smooth ko nhi?
<RCua> không
<samaclacda> thx'
<vubuntor612> hello cac a
<_Tux_> vubuntor612: hề lô
<vubuntor612> cac a cho em hoi lenh goi terminal
<vubuntor612> la gi co
<_Tux_> vubuntor612: nhấn Alt+F2
<_Tux_> gõ gnome-terminal
<vubuntor612> ko co command ah anh
<_Tux_> enter
<_Tux_> vubuntor612: kinh vãi
<_Tux_> :))
<vubuntor612> :D
<_Tux_> vubuntor612: không bật terminal
<_Tux_> thì lấy đâu mà gõ
<_Tux_> :))
<vubuntor612> khong nghia la co terminal roi muon them cai nua
<t8ax> ấn chuột phải vô -> new
<t8ax> ủa Open terminal chứ :|
<vubuntor612> an chuot phai thi em an luon shorcut cho roi
<_Tux_> vubuntor612: lol
<_Tux_> thế các hạ muốn cái giề
<vubuntor612> em muon go command hien them 1 terminal nua co
<_Tux_> Ctrl+Alt+T
<vubuntor612> ko co lenh ah anh
<_Tux_> vubuntor612: nhấn phím tắt
<t8ax> bệnh của các cao thủ Win sang Ubuntu đó là khi dùng Ubuntu chỉ dùng lệnh, ếu dùng Gui =))
<_Tux_> không hay hơn à
<_Tux_> lol
<_Tux_> (đang không hiểu bạn này làm gì :D )
<vubuntor612> hix
<vubuntor612> nhu trong win ay
 * _Tux_ ếu dùng windows
<_Tux_> ếu biết
<vubuntor612> :D
<t8ax> Run của WIn giống Alt F2 của Ubuntu
<vubuntor612> hix search phoi com ra ma ko co lenh nao
<khanhpt> vubuntor612: Ctrl + Shift + N
<_Tux_> vubuntor612: tức là ?
<vubuntor612> em muon go lenh khoi phai dung phim tat
<vubuntor612> :D
<khanhpt> gnome-terminal &
<t8ax> ko thì
<t8ax> bật Terminal lên
<t8ax> gõ
<t8ax> gnome-terminal
<t8ax> nó ra cửa sổ mới
<vubuntor434> hic, vẫn còn lỗi restart....
<vubuntor434> nó hiện dòng [139.500...] restarting system.econds
<vubuntor434> sau đó treo máy lun
<vubuntor612> hix lenh gnome-terminal hoi dai anh nhi?
<_Tux_> vubuntor612: alias nó
<_Tux_> mà ai gõ cả đâu
<vubuntor612> em dung alias=gnome-terminal co dc k
<vubuntor612> vang
<_Tux_> gno<tab><tab>
<vubuntor612> xong nhet no bao bin ah a
<t8ax> đc, bạn có quyền đơn giản hóa nó, tab khi nào mỏi tay thì htôi ;)
<_Tux_> vubuntor612: lol
<vubuntor612> thanks 2 a
<vubuntor612> :D
<t8ax> ( đệt mẹ đã thích dùng lệnh, chỉ cho lệnh thì lại bảo lệnh dài)
<t8ax> lol
<vubuntor612> hix
<vubuntor612> chui bay the a
<t8ax> <== suy nghĩ trong anh
<t8ax> =))
<vubuntor612> dis
<vubuntor434> T___T em đã update lên kernel 2.6.36 vẫn ko restart được
<vubuntor612> admin tuc vai
<t8ax> có ai admin đâu
<t8ax> toàn là user giống bạn :)
<vubuntor612> sac
<_Tux_> vubuntor612: thật tình
<_Tux_> là không hiểu tại sao bạn lại thích kiểu đó đến vậy
<_Tux_> thời đại của tab roài
<vubuntor612> hix
<_Tux_> :)
<vubuntor612> day la em nghich the thoi
<_Tux_> ....
<vubuntor612> co may khi dung dau
<vubuntor612> ah may a cho em hoi
<vubuntor612> de xac dinh 1 file no la file thong thuong hay k thong thuong dung lenh ji
<vubuntor612> lenh file ah
<_Tux_> vubuntor612: đầu tiên
<C4NoC> ls -l
<_Tux_> thông thường là gì
<vubuntor612> hix
<_Tux_> mà ếu thông thường là gì
<vubuntor612> em cung k hieu nua
<vubuntor612> de bai no ghi the
<_Tux_> (thấy toàn thông thường :D)
<vubuntor612> :D
<_Tux_> lol
<t8ax> file có đuôi mở rộng hay ko có đuôi mở rộng à?
<vubuntor612> de bai no nhu nay
<vubuntor612> kiem tra 1 file nhap vao tu phim co ton tai trong thu muc hien tai hay k
<vubuntor612> neu ton tai thi kiem tra xem co phai la file thong thuong hay k
<vubuntor612> :D
<vubuntor612> e chiu o cai cho xd file thong thuong hay k
<C4NoC> lại bài tập?
<vubuntor612> biet sao h
 * _Tux_ chán
<C4NoC> .g bash shell guide
<bkphenny> C4NoC: http://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/bashref.html
<_Tux_> tưởng là gì
<C4NoC> đó
<bksupybot> Title: Bash Reference Manual (at www.gnu.org)
<_Tux_> hóa ra bài tập
<_Tux_> =))
 * _Tux_ núp
<C4NoC> hỏi 1 câu là mềnh biết roài
<_Tux_> ai thêm cái topic thành
<C4NoC> vubuntor612: kìa, lên link kia đọc
<vubuntor612> nhung k phai la e hoi de chua bai
<_Tux_> không hỗ trợ giải bài tập đồ án cái nhở
<_Tux_> vubuntor612: :)
<vubuntor612> ko phai nho` dau a
<vubuntor612> e thac mac file thong thuong la ji thoi
<vubuntor612> con bt em lam dc
<C4NoC> .g linux for beginner
<bkphenny> C4NoC: http://www.linux.org/lessons/beginner/toc.html
<bksupybot> Title: Linux Online - Getting Started with Linux: Table of Contents (at www.linux.org)
<C4NoC> đó
<C4NoC> 2 cái link
<vubuntor612> xem trong ubuntu toan file ascii voi file no file kia co thay normal file dau
<vubuntor612> lol\z\
<_Tux_> vubuntor612: đọc đi
<vubuntor612> hix
<_Tux_> chứ hỏi nhiều không hẳn hay đâu
<vubuntor612> hix
<vubuntor612> tai lieu hay day anh a
<vubuntor612> moi toi phai ngam lau
<vubuntor612> :(
<_Tux_> vubuntor612: đọc chỗ cần đọc thoai
<vubuntor612> may a cho e hoi 1 cau nay thoi
<vubuntor612> gioi linux thi lam nghe ji
<C4NoC> :-/
<vubuntor612> co kiem bon tien k a
<vubuntor612> bao mat ah
<khanhpt> vubuntor612: làm bác sĩ, giáo viên :D
<vubuntor612> hix
<vubuntor612> em hỏi t hiệt ma
<khanhpt> vubuntor612: quản trị hệ thống chẳng hạn
<khanhpt> vubuntor612: mình cũng chẳng biết
<vubuntor612> lương trung bình bao nhiêu 1 thang a
<C4NoC> bao nhiêu chả được
<vubuntor612> phải có 1 con số chứ a c4
<vubuntor612> tất nhiên là tùy năng lực nhưng nói chung là bn ?
<vubuntor612> :D
 * _Tux_ ở nhà chăn vịt
<vubuntor612> chăn vịt mà lương cao em cũng chăn
<vubuntor612> :D
 * t8ax lương tháng 15tr :(
<vubuntor612> ec
<t8ax> công việc nhẹ nhàng..
<vubuntor612> chac co truong phong
<t8ax> ko liên quan đến văn phòng
<vubuntor612> hix
<vubuntor612> bia om ah
 * t8ax sáng lùa cá mập ra biển chiều lùa về..
<vubuntor612> :D
<vubuntor612> hix
<vubuntor612> hấp dấn thế :))
<t8ax> còn 1 việc
<t8ax> lương tháng cũng hấp dẫn
<t8ax> bao ăn bao ở
<t8ax> bóp vú cả ngày
<t8ax> làm ko giới thiệu cho?
<vubuntor612> ji co
<vubuntor612> suong the
<vubuntor612> dong phim sex ah
<t8ax> làm việc tại công ty bò sữa..
<t8ax> đúng là đầu óc mấy anh thanh niên, toàn nghĩ đến s3x :(
<kid__> =))
<vubuntor612> he he
<vubuntor612> thôi em đi làm bt đây
<vubuntor612> bb các a
<vubuntor612> :D
<Nam_Son> :-(sao pidgin cuả tôi không thể naò xem wc người khác giử :(
<t8ax> căn bản vì Pidgin chưa hỗ trợ webcam :)
<Nam_Son> :-(
<Nam_Son> pidgin nó có chức năng goị thoại goị video mà sao cuả tôi nó bị ẩn:(
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: nó chi hỗ trợ G!talk thoai
<Nam_Son> :-(buồn nhỉ
<Nam_Son> vậy YM thì làm sao xem WC được
<C4NoC> chát X ?
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> mới cần xem wc :D
 * _Tux_ vote +1 cho C4NoC 
<Nam_Son> C4NoC: toàn suy nghỉ gì đâu không à WC là vật để xem thấy ảnh
<Nam_Son> đâu phaỉ chỉ có chat x mới cần
<Nam_Son> có thể thấy mặt ban bè
<Nam_Son> người thân không đươc à
<C4NoC> =))
<C4NoC> xài gyachi xem
<Nam_Son> :-(
<Nam_Son> mà thằng wine nó chaỵ được YH10 ko ta
<Nam_Son> :P
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: mọi người cứ coi Wine như thần dược ấy nhở
<_Tux_> :))
<anyoneofus> }wine
<vubuntor196> em vua tai ubuntu 10.10 tiep theo phai lam sao thua anh
<anyoneofus> vubuntor196: cài thôi
<anyoneofus> có usb tạo usb boot rồi cài
<anyoneofus> ko thì đốt ra đĩa
<anyoneofus> !unetbootin
<ubot2> Phần mềm tạo Linux USB Boot từ files ISO http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<bksupybot> Title: UNetbootin - Homepage and Downloads (at unetbootin.sourceforge.net)
<vubuntor196> tao usb boot nhu the nao
<t8ax> .g make usb boot ubuntu
<bkphenny> t8ax: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<anyoneofus> vubuntor196: dùng cái unetbootin ý
<bksupybot> Title: Installation/FromUSBStick - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<anyoneofus> vubuntor196: down về rồi chạy thôi
<vubuntor860> Hello mọi người, có ai cài ubuntu trên laptop acer 5517 chưa, cho mình hỏi ubuntu có hỗ trợ drive wifi và vga trên máy này ko ?
<t8ax> trên trang chủ của Ubuntu có hướng dẫn đó, lúc bạn chọn download
<_Tux_> bg
<_Tux_> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<_Tux_> đọc cái đó
<_Tux_> hướng dẫn từ a-z
<vubuntor860> cũng đang vào đọc đây, thank !
<vubuntor860> có anh em nào ở đà nẵng ko vậy?
<t8ax> vubuntor860: kiếm n2i nè
 * n2i here!
<t8ax> "vubuntor860: có anh em nào ở đà nẵng ko vậy?"
<n2i> Oải! Sao báo có người tìm mình?
<t8ax> thì kiếm ng` ĐN, n2i ra đúng rồi :D
<n2i> Tưởng zề! :)
<n2i> Tưởng bảo gọi thẳng tên!
<_Tux_> n2i: =)
<Nam_Son> :-D
<vubuntor592> _Tux_:khi cài lại ubuntu có cần format ổ đĩa trước không?
<anyoneofus> hờ hờ
<anyoneofus> hỏi hay
<_Tux_> vubuntor592: hem cần lúc cài format cũng được
<vubuntor592> _Tux_: mấy lần trước t cài lại format bằng hiren boot đều mất dât
<vubuntor592> dât
<vubuntor592> data
<t8ax> vubuntor592: ko có kinh nghiệm thì backup lại data trc
<vubuntor592> những ổ đĩa kiểu như ntfs nó không nhận
<_Tux_> vubuntor592: :))
<_Tux_> ai bảo dùng hiren làm chi
<anyoneofus> lol
<_Tux_> :)
<vubuntor592> nó không giống cài lại win ah
<t8ax> khác, nhanh, đơn giản hơn nhiều :)
<vubuntor592> tức là chỉ cần bỏ đĩa live CD Ubuntu vào cài là đc ha?
<_Tux_> yeah
<vubuntor592> uhm thank
<vubuntor592> vậy mà mấy lần trước không biết cứ làm như trên, lần nào cũng mất data
<vubuntor592> lần này phải quay lại U 10.04
<vubuntor592> buồn thật!
 * t8ax nể vubuntor592
<n2i> Oải! Hồi nãy có ông gọi miềng, nc riêng mà miềng không để ý, cái empathy nó chỉ thay đổi màu cái icon nên không biết! Ông nào mà tìm người ở ĐN ấy?
<t8ax> lại bỏ Pidgin rồi à?
<n2i> :-D
<n2i> Sao 2 _Tux_ nhỉ?
<vubuntor010> hi
<vubuntor868> mấy bạn cho hỏi là phần mềm nghe nhạc nào chạy ổn định nhất trên U 10.10 vậy?
<RCua> cái nào cũng chạy ổn định?
<vubuntor868> z mà t nghe bằng Gnome Mplayer nó giật như gì ak
<vubuntor868> ah, có ai biết j về Cloud Ubuntu không?
<RCua> không
<vubuntor868> _Tux_: khi cài lại HĐH thì thư mục nào cần backup lại vây??
<vubuntor868> _Tux_: những thư mục mà có config thì không cần backup lại làm j
<vubuntor673> cho hỏi. khi mình bỏ đĩa live CD U vào mình chia lại ổ đĩa ext4 dùng để cài U nhỏ hơn, thì khi backup bằng file backup cũ có đc không
<RCua> backup?
<vubuntor673> ý là trước khi chia lại ổ đĩa, thì backup hệ thông hiện thời
<RCua> backup kiểu gì?
<vubuntor673> tar
<vubuntor673> nén nó lại ak
<RCua> okay, thế chả sao
<RCua> miễn đủ dung lượng
<RCua> thế cài lại làm gì? :-\
<RCua> dùng gparted thu nó lại cũng được mà
<RCua> trong livecd
<vubuntor673> đoán là do swap nhỏ quá nên máy lag
<vubuntor673> hồi dùng U 10.04 cho swap 3G
<RCua> swap vậy là đủ
<RCua> cấu hình máy của bạn như thế nafo
<vubuntor673> bây h lên U 10.10 cho swap có 500mb ah
<RCua> ?
<vubuntor673> ram 2Gb
<vubuntor673> cpu core dual
<RCua> thế là quá đủ để chạy mượt
<RCua> card đồ họa là?
<vubuntor673> 256mb
<vubuntor673> nhÆ°ng la onboard
<RCua> thế lại càng mượt
<RCua> :-/
<RCua> nói chung cấu hình miễn chê
<RCua> nó giật ra sao?
<vubuntor673> nó không giật màn hình
<vubuntor673> mà khi dùng Firefox bị đứng
<RCua> hmm
<vubuntor673> ram với Cpu 100%
<RCua> bạn cài ubuntu ra phân vùng riêng?
<vubuntor673> chuyển sang hẳn U rồi
<RCua> và firefox bị đứng như thế nào?
<vubuntor673> không cài Wubi
<vubuntor673> nó bị treo, không tắt đc
<RCua> tức là làm gì thì đứng
<vubuntor673> phải tắt bằng system minitor
<vubuntor673> chơi game
<vubuntor673> trên trình duyệt
<RCua> chơi game flash?
<vubuntor673> VD: Gunny
<RCua> gunny là cái gì ta...
<vubuntor673> hi`, là game ak
<vubuntor673> có dùng zing me không
<RCua> không
<vubuntor673> cái đó trong zing me
<vubuntor673> uhm
<RCua> chắc là game flash
<RCua> bạn cài flash chưa?
<vubuntor673> nó là dạng game online trên trình duyệt, tựa tựa như gunbound
<vubuntor673> rồi
<RCua> hmm
<vubuntor673> bản mới nhất
<t8ax> vubuntor673: nhưng mà cái gì chiếm 100% CPU?
<RCua> thế chắc lỗi flash
<RCua> :)
<n2i> Không đú nổi zingme đâu!
<vubuntor673> firefox
<n2i> Tại flash đó!
<t8ax> dùng Chrome thử :D
<vubuntor673> cũng bị đứng
<n2i> Không ăn thua!
<vubuntor673> nghe nhạc thì giật
<n2i> Chrome lại còn đốt ram nhiều hơn
<t8ax> vừa Flash vừa nghe nhạc àh :|
<vubuntor673> uhm
<RCua> flash chuốt
<RCua> chuối*
<n2i> Nghe nhạc mà cũng giật à?
<vubuntor673> mỗi lần bị flash là bị nhạc luôn
<t8ax> bình thường mở nhạc có bị ko?
<vubuntor673> nghe nhạc trong máy thì không sao
<RCua> ừ, flash lởm mà
<t8ax> = firefox ấy
<vubuntor673> khởi động máy lại thì hết
<vubuntor673> nhưng đc một lúc lại bị
<n2i> Sao gnash không chơi được mấy thứ đó nhỉ?
<Nam_Son> :)xoá gnash
<Nam_Son> caì laị odobe flash 10.0 là ok
<vubuntor673> cài bản mới nhất lun đó
<Nam_Son> adobe flash 10.0
<n2i> Adobe mới chuyện chứ!
<Nam_Son> xoá gnash chua
<vubuntor673> gnash ak
<vubuntor673> là cái j vậy
<Nam_Son> thaó gnash đi
<vubuntor673> shockwave flash ak ha
<Nam_Son> vaò trung tâm phần mềm cuả ubuntu
<vubuntor673> trong phần plugin chỉ có shockwave flash và phần bổ trợ cho realMP với VLC thôi
<Nam_Son> bấm flash
<Nam_Son> xem gnash có caì đặt chưa
<vubuntor673> chÆ°a
<Nam_Son> có thấy nó không
<vubuntor673> có
<Nam_Son> nó chưa được caì hả
<vubuntor673> chÆ°a
<Nam_Son> :(
<vubuntor673> có thể là cài đặt rồi nhưng bị t gở rồi
<Nam_Son> vậy caì plugin adobe flash rồi à
<vubuntor673> uhm
<Nam_Son> Vậy caì Phần mở rộng hạn chế cuả ubuntu vaò thử xem
<Nam_Son> goí caì đặt ở gần cuối đó
<vubuntor673> đang cài thử, mà lúc cài nó yêu cầu gở 2 thư viện ra, không biết có ảnh hưởng j không
<Nam_Son> :)chắc ko sao đâu
<n2i> Nhằm nhò gì 2 thư viện! :-D
<Nam_Son> :)
<Nam_Son> :)chơi gunny trên zing lúc đầu vui vui lúc sau chán bỏ xừ:(
<vubuntor673> ủa cũng chơi gunny ah
<vubuntor673> tại không có game để chơi mà
<Nam_Son> :Pcó nhưng bỏ lâu rồi
<vubuntor673> :D
<t8ax> vubuntor673: thiếu gì game :D
<vubuntor673> uhm, nhưng không có online
<t8ax> sao ko, tối nào hội này cũng chơi game online với nhau này :D
<vubuntor673> ah tiện hỏi, có biết game đá bóng nào trên U không
<vubuntor673> tìm mỏi mòn mà hông thấy
<vubuntor673> offline thôi
<Nam_Son> lấy game bên win
<Nam_Son> caì lên wine mà chơi:)
<vubuntor673> nó lag kinh khủng lun
<n2i> Máy mình cùi, nhắc đến mấy cái nớ là hại rồi! :((
<n2i> Cõng không nổi!
<t8ax> http://lh4.ggpht.com/_rYdieyTPZvM/TOpTS0QKXSI/AAAAAAAAAC8/rBYxPs2pDE8/7.png Gaia10 =p~
<Nam_Son> :)đành chiụ vì thư viện hình ảnh cuả wine hơi bị thấp vì ít cập nhật mà:)
<vubuntor673> mình nhớ trên U có 1 game đá bóng trẻ con mà sao làm theo hướng dẫn không chơi đc
<t8ax> vubuntor673: thử chơi game giả lập Snes hoặc Nes thử?
<vubuntor863> mình có nên chuyển ổ đĩa data từ ntfs sang ext4 cho đồng bộ với hệ điều hành không vậy ?
<n2i> Để thế cũng được, mà nếu không xài win nữa thì để ntfs làm gì
<t8ax> http://lh5.ggpht.com/_rYdieyTPZvM/TOppyLIy9QI/AAAAAAAAADA/r42NbmCWmA8/9.png :-"
<vubuntor863> thì một phân vùng dùng để chứa dư liệu
<geminious> ko thich cai dock cua t8 =))
<t8ax> why not :o
<vubuntor373> cac bac cho e hoi cai
<geminious> vubuntor863: nếu máy bạn chạy song song với win thì mới cần ntfs
<vubuntor373> dung phan mem nao de boot cho USB vay cac b ac
<vubuntor373> e  muon cai Ubuntu qua USb
<geminious> ông nào gửi bạn ý cái tool hôm trc kìa
<geminious> t8ax: cái màu nó cứ ghi ghi xám xám ko thik =))
<geminious> t8ax: để màu original đẹp hơn
<t8ax> geminious: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<bksupybot> Title: Universal USB Installer Easy as 1 2 3 | USB Pen Drive Linux (at www.pendrivelinux.com)
<vubuntor863> vậy là chuyển toàn bộ sang ext4 luôn hả? vậy tên phân vũng đó là j vậy? mình đặt tên riêng đc không
<t8ax> Token là màu ghi ghi vậy đó bác :)
<geminious> phần vùng của linux ko có tên thì phải :))
<vubuntor863> t8ax: mấy bạn show desktop đó hả
<vubuntor863> vậy sao biết để lưu trữ
<vubuntor863> vậy là nó nhập chung vô phân vùng cài HĐH hả?
<t8ax> vubuntor863: cứ giữ NTFS đi
<t8ax> để có cái dễ thao tác..
<n2i> Xài U sướng thật!
<vubuntor863> nhưng mà thấy nó không đồng bộ nên chậm hơn
<n2i> Chả cần copy, kéo thả là vi vu! :)
<geminious> ko chậm hơn đâu ^^
<geminious> U hỗ trợ mà
<n2i> Nghe nói ntfs U đọc sao ấy, nghe ổ cứng cứ rọc rọc, rõ hơn bình thường!
<t8ax> rõ ràng tốc độ chép file của ubuntu nhanh hơn hẵn Win
<t8ax> nên ko cần thiết lắm :D
<vubuntor863> uhm
<geminious> font Ubuntu có phải ttf ko nhỉ
<geminious> ông nào bắn cho tui vs ><
<t8ax> có link nè
<n2i> ttf, otf
<vubuntor863> nhưng mà trước sau cũng chuyển sang ext4 cho vui, từ bỏ hẳn Win
<t8ax> http://files.myopera.com/t8ax/files/ubuntu-font-family.zip
<geminious> đm để cái win này theme U luôn >:)
<geminious> nhìn ngứa mắt quá
<n2i> Sang ext4 đê!
<geminious> chết mình lỡ lời T_T
<n2i> Ặc!
<vubuntor373> bac oi
<vubuntor373> cho em phan mem boot  tren USB
<vubuntor373> duoc ca cho win va ubuntu voi
<t8ax> vubuntor373: nè http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<bksupybot> Title: Universal USB Installer Easy as 1 2 3 | USB Pen Drive Linux (at www.pendrivelinux.com)
<vubuntor373> hum  truoc bac gemious  cho em cai j hay kam
<t8ax> cái này Ubuntu khuyên dùng, dùng đc trên Win
<t8ax> bác muốn dùng trên cái gì?
<geminious> vậy à =))
<vubuntor373> uh  e  dung boot  cho USB
<vubuntor373> va ca win lun
<vubuntor373> muon chay song song bac a
<geminious> e định boot setup hay boot bình thường như hirent ?
<t8ax> muốn dùng song song Ubuntu và Win đúng ko?
<vubuntor373> dung  a
<t8ax> giờ đang dùng WIn hay Ubuntu?
<vubuntor373> h dang dung Win
<t8ax> dùng Win tạo usb boot cài Ubuntu thì tải file iso về
<t8ax> down thêm http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<bksupybot> Title: Universal USB Installer Easy as 1 2 3 | USB Pen Drive Linux (at www.pendrivelinux.com)
<t8ax> xong rồi tạo usb boot -> cài bình thường
<vubuntor373> ok
<vubuntor373> thank  bac
<t8ax> n2i tuyết rơi rồi này http://lh3.ggpht.com/_rYdieyTPZvM/TOpw0nByaVI/AAAAAAAAADE/nompvkrn3eM/10.png ;))
<n2i> Ngon lành! :-
<t8ax> giờ tới noel thôi.. hehe
<n2i> Thêm cái ảnh mùa đông vào!
<vubuntor863> cho hỏi là cái compiz sau khi config hết rồi , sao sau khi cài lại nó không tự đong nhân
<vubuntor863> động nhận
<geminious> http://img155.imageshack.us/img155/2524/83793947.jpg
<geminious> hàng về hàng về
<geminious> L((
<geminious> :))
<n2i> Qua #vnluser nhé!
 * n2i nói thật! Có đứa xài XP nhìn hình này của bác cũng ức mà sặc thôi! :-D
<vubuntor454> mọi người cho mình hỏi phần mềm VMware trong Ubuntu 10.10 với
<vubuntor454> mình cài đặt từ file VMware-Workstation-Full-7.1.3-324285.i386.bundle
<vubuntor454> cài thì không có vaán đề gì nhưng khi chạy sao chẳng ổn định gì cả
<vubuntor454> CPU rất không ổn định
<vubuntor454> cứ chạy vài phúc là 100%
<vubuntor454> nguyên nhân này có thể do thiếu gói gì không các bạn
<vubuntor454> theo giới thiêu của VMware thì đây là bản tuwowgn thích tốt với kernel 2.6.35-22-generic
<vubuntor454> nhưng sao chẳng hiểu lại bị lỗi như thế
<vubuntor454> nếu bạn nào gặp tình huống này rồi thì tư vấn giúp mình với.
<vubuntor014> co ai co the giup minh ko?
<Nam_Son> vubuntor454 mình thì sử dụng vitualbox
<Nam_Son> do cấu hình dualcore 1.78
<Nam_Son> nên thường xuyên 100%
<Nam_Son> vì chỉ sử dụng có 1 nhân
<vubuntor454> Nam_Son: mình đã thử 2 nhân rồi
<vubuntor454> Nam_Son: vẫn không hiệu quả
<Nam_Son> mình nghỉ do nó sử dụng 1 nhân nên nó thường xuyên 100% khiến máy ưa bị đứng
<vubuntor454> Nam_Son: mình dã dùng 2 nhân rồi nhưng nó vẫn bị
<Nam_Son> vubuntor454 bạn sử dụng thử vitualbox xem còn bị như vậy nửa không
<vubuntor454> Nam_Son: không, virtualbox thì ko bị
<vubuntor454> Nam_Son: mình nghĩ chắc thiếu gói cài đặt ji hay là xung đột ji đó
<vubuntor454> Nam_Son: nhưng loay hoay mãi vẫn không sao biets được
<Nam_Son> vubuntor454 chắc vậy
<Nam_Son> vubuntor014 bạn hỏi đi ai biết thì trả lời cho bạn
<vubuntor454> Nam_Son: thì cũng post  lên đây  thôi, chắc mọi nguwoif đang bận
<Nam_Son> vubuntor454 O:-) cũng không rõ vì chưa sử dụng VM lần nào:)
<Nam_Son> VMware thường chạy trên nền win mà
<vubuntor014> em muon go bo x-unikey ra thi lam the nao
<vubuntor454> Nam_Son: nó vẫn có trên linux
<vubuntor014> co ai giup voi
<vubuntor454> vubuntor014: khuyên bạn đừng dùng
<vubuntor454> vubuntor014: dùng ibus-unikey đi bạn
<vubuntor014> uhm
<Nam_Son> uhm có trên ubuntu
<vubuntor014> nhung minh ko go dc
<vubuntor014> bay h no bao loi
<vubuntor014> ko go dc
<vubuntor014> ko go dc tieng viet
<vubuntor014> cung ko cai dc phan mem nao khac
<vubuntor454> vubuntor014: gỡ sạch sẽ các gói liên quan đến unikey rồi cài lại
<vubuntor014> <vubuntor454> minh go the nao cung ko go dc
<vubuntor014> no bi loi
<vubuntor454> vubuntor014: cài lên chưa bạn
<vubuntor014> E: The package x-unikey needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it. E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<vubuntor014> minh bi loi the nay
<vubuntor014> dang co gang go no di no hien noi nay
<vubuntor014> ko cai lai dc
<vubuntor014> cung ko cai dc bat ky phan mem nao nua
<vubuntor014> no deu bao loi day ra
<Nam_Son> vào synaptic cài thử xem
<vubuntor014> ko mo dc synaptic
<vubuntor014> khi vao do mo synaptic no cung hien thong bao loi x-unikey
<vubuntor454> vubuntor014: restart may lai thu ban
<vubuntor014> minh thu rui
<vubuntor014> minh bi loi nay may hom nay rui
<vubuntor454> dùng lệnh gỡ bỏ cũng ko được lun à
<vubuntor014> minh ko biet lenh nhu the nao
<vubuntor454> gay quá
<vubuntor014> thay moi nguoi bao len day se dc giup do
<vubuntor014> :D
<Nam_Son> vào synaptic gõ vào unikey
<vubuntor454> phải học lệnh thôi bạn
<Nam_Son> nhấp phải vào ibus-unikey
<Nam_Son> chọn make
<vubuntor014> <Nam_Son> vào synaptic gõ vào unikey  => minh ko vao dc synaptic
<Nam_Son> sao đó nhấp vào áp dụng thử xem
<Nam_Son> :-Xsao lại không được
<vubuntor014> thi no bao loi x-unikey
<Nam_Son> chỉ cần nhập mật khẩu là vào được mà
<vubuntor014> ko dc the moi buon
<Nam_Son> :-Xvào đó liên quan gì x-unikey
<vubuntor014> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=13074
<vubuntor014> ban xem thu
<vubuntor014> minh post len day rui
<vubuntor014> no bi loi the moi gay
<Nam_Son> im-switch -s ibus-bridge
<Nam_Son> dùng câu lệnh đó
<Nam_Son> rồi cài ibus-unikey xem
<vubuntor014> oke
<vubuntor014> nhung minh muon go thang kia ra truoc
<vubuntor014> thi lam the nao?
<vubuntor454> vubuntor014: xem cái này đi bạn http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=85&t=5525&start=40
<bksupybot> Title: [ibus-unikey] Version 0.5 - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Nam_Son> vubuntor014 thằng kia là thằng nào
<vubuntor454> x-unikey dễ gây lỗi lắm
<vubuntor454> nó mà cài vào là mấy thằng kia dễ có vấn đề lắm
<vubuntor014> minh moi dung len ko biet
<vubuntor014> :(
<Nam_Son> :'(tốt nhất là dùng ibus cho gọn
<vubuntor454> AWAY|_Tux_: có kinh nghiệm vụ VMware không cho hỏi tí Tux
<vubuntor014> minh nghe noi co cach go bo x-unikey bang tay
<vubuntor014> co bac zj3t3mju
<vubuntor014> bao co the giup do
<vubuntor014> :(
<Nam_Son> vubuntor014: muốn gở  bằng tay thì phải biết tên thư mục nó là gì mới được
<Nam_Son> vậy mới sử dụng lệnh rm để gở
<vubuntor014> tai bay h no bi loi the ko the cai dat cung ko the go bo cai j ca
<vubuntor014> the lam the nao vay?
<Nam_Son> chứ ko biết thư mục gốc của nó thì pó tay
<vubuntor014> chi cho minh dc ko?
<vubuntor014> co the tim kiem bang cong cu tim kiem trong ubuntu dc ko ban?
<Nam_Son> mình thử tìm x-unikey trong kho phần mềm của ubuntu 10.10 nhưng ko thấy
<vubuntor014> ah ko
<vubuntor014> y minh noi la tim file
<vubuntor014> tim file cua no
<vubuntor014> de minh xoa
<vubuntor014> hom truoc tim thay nhung ko xoa dc :(
<Nam_Son> bạn gõ thử lệnh này
<Nam_Son> cd ~/.unikey
<Nam_Son> coi nó có chạy ko
<Nam_Son> nếu chạy thì chính là thư mục unikey
<vubuntor014> no bao the nay
<vubuntor014> cd ~/.unikey
<vubuntor014> chidung@ubuntu ~/.unikey
<vubuntor014> chidung@ubuntu ~/.unikey  ^c
<vubuntor014> no bao vay
<Nam_Son> vậy bạn dùng lệnh
<vubuntor014> ko biet la sao ha bac
<Nam_Son> rm ~/.unikey thá»­ xem
<vubuntor014> bash: :s^C rm ~/.unikey: substitution failed
<vubuntor014> rm: cannot remove `/home/chidung/.unikey': Is a directory
<vubuntor014> the la sao ha bac
<Nam_Son> bạn tắt terminal
<Nam_Son> rồi mở lại
<Nam_Son> gõ
<Nam_Son> rm -rf  ~/.unikey
<Nam_Son> thử xem nó báo thế nào
<vubuntor014> no bao chidung@ubuntu:~$
<vubuntor014> nhu the la sao ha bac
<Nam_Son> rồi bạn thử vào synaptic thử xem được chưa
<vubuntor014> There is another synaptic running in non-interactive mode. Please wait for it to finish first.
<vubuntor014> ko vao dc :(
<Nam_Son> vubunto014 khởi động máy lại thử xem
<vubuntor014> logout ra rui vao co dc ko ban?
<vubuntor014> hay phai restart lai?
<Nam_Son> :)restart cho chắc ăn
<vubuntor014> oke
<vubuntor014> de minh thu
<vubuntor014> thanks ban nhieu nha
<vubuntor014> co j giup do minh
<Nam_Son> vubuntor161 vẫn bị lỗi y như củ à
<vubuntor161> minh van bi loi the
<vubuntor161> hixxx
<afterlastangel> vubuntor161: sorry bạn team support của ubuntu-vn mới đi nhậu về xỉn hết rồi
<vubuntor161> :(
<Nam_Son> vubuntor161 có 1 chương trình ẩn đang chạy phải tìm cách tắt nó mới tiếp tục được
<geminious> process manager
<vubuntor161> minh cung doan vay
<vubuntor161> nhung chang biet no la cai nao
<Nam_Son> vubuntor161 ps -ef
<vubuntor161> ps-ef la j vay ban?
<Nam_Son> rồi bạn copy vào đây http://paste.ubuntu.com  gửi link cho mình xem thử
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Nam_Son> bạn đánh lệnh đó trong terminal ấy
<vubuntor161> ps-ef: command not found
<Nam_Son> ps -ef
<Nam_Son> ở giửa có khoảng cách mà
<vubuntor161> http://paste.ubuntu.com/535247/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor161> ban xem giup minh
<Nam_Son> vubuntor161 ps aux
<Nam_Son> thử câu lệnh đó để mình xem tiến trình nào đang chạy
<vubuntor161> http://paste.ubuntu.com/535253/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor161> minh nhin chang hieu j ca
<vubuntor161> :D
<Nam_Son> vubuntor161:  nhiều quá tìm rối cả mắt:(
<vubuntor161> :(
<vubuntor161> hixxx
<Nam_Son> kill 1765
<vubuntor161> kill 1765 la j vay ban?
<Nam_Son> rồi vào thử synaptic thử xem được ko
<Nam_Son> tắt tiến trình 1765
<vubuntor161> E: The package x-unikey needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it. E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<vubuntor161> van 1 loi
<Nam_Son> :Pchua quá
<vubuntor161> :(
<Nam_Son> lúc này nó kêu cài đặt lại x-unikey:(
<vubuntor161> minh cung co ban day
<vubuntor161> la file deb
<Nam_Son> sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install x-unikey im-switch -s unikey
<vubuntor161> kick dup vao thi no chay software centert
<Nam_Son> copy vào và chạy xem
<vubuntor161> E: The update command takes no arguments
<Nam_Son> :-[ ý quên ubuntu 10.10 ko còn có x-unikey
<Nam_Son> trong thư viện
<Nam_Son> sudo apt-get update thử xem nó chạy ko
<Nam_Son> vubuntor161: apt-get autoremove x-unikey
<Nam_Son> sudo apt-get autoremove x-unikey
<vubuntor161> http://paste.ubuntu.com/535260/
<Nam_Son> thử xem có gở được ko
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor161> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<vubuntor161> no bao the nay
<Nam_Son> hix có một tiến trình cài đặt ẩn đang chạy:(
<Nam_Son> bạn có mở gì ko
<Nam_Son> chỉ mở terminal ko phải ko
<vubuntor161> uhm
<Nam_Son> sao lạ vậy nhỉ
<Nam_Son> máy bạn hiện tại đang có 1 chương trình đang cài đặt
<vubuntor161> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: The package x-unikey needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<Nam_Son> mà nó đang chạy ẩn bạn ko thấy:(
<vubuntor161> hinh nhu vay
<vubuntor161> minh cai dc cai j
<vubuntor161> minh cai thu cai khac
<vubuntor161> bay h ko cai dc nua
<Nam_Son> =-Olàm sao mà cài được khi nó đang cài:( phải tìm cách tắt nó mới cài được
<Nam_Son> vubuntor161:  bạn thử tạo ra một user khác
<Nam_Son> rồi logout
<Nam_Son> vào user mới thử xem
<vubuntor161> tao nhu the nao vay ban?
<Nam_Son> vào system
<Nam_Son> rồi vào quản lý
<Nam_Son> chọn người dùng và nhóm rồi tạo
<vubuntor161> oke
<vubuntor161> minh tao rui
<vubuntor161> bay h minh thu out ra xem the nao
<vubuntor830> minh vao tai khoan khac rui
<vubuntor830> bay h phai lam the nao nua
<Nam_Son> vao synaptic xem duoc chua
<Nam_Son> vubuntor830: được chưa
<vubuntor830> The underlying authorization mechanism (sudo) does not allow you to run this program. Contact the system administrator.
<vubuntor830> no bao the
<vubuntor830> Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic as user root.
<Nam_Son> à
<Nam_Son> tại tài khoản này không có quyền vào synaptic:(
<vubuntor830> the lam the nao de co vay ban?
<Nam_Son> bạn vào terminal gõ sudo su
<Nam_Son> thử xem được ko
<vubuntor830> hung is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<vubuntor830> no hien ra dong nay
<Nam_Son> :-(đúng là tài khoản này không có quyền dùng sudo
<vubuntor830> the phan quyen cho no the nao ha ban?
<vubuntor830> de minh vao tai khoan kia phan quyen
<Nam_Son> khỏi
<Nam_Son> bạn nhấp vào tài khoản hiện tại
<Nam_Son> rồi vào thiết lập cấp cao
<Nam_Son> chọn tab quyền người dùng
<Nam_Son> check vào chổ quản trị hệ thống
<Nam_Son> không thôi bạn thiết lập nó  là administrator cũng được
<vubuntor830> minh chua chon dc
<vubuntor830> ko biet kich vao dau
<Nam_Son> :-(
<Nam_Son> thì kick vào tài khoản đó
<vubuntor830> co phai la about tentaikhoan?
<Nam_Son> chọn thiết lập chổ  tài khoản
<Nam_Son> chọn thay đổi
<Nam_Son> đổi nó thành administrator
<vubuntor830> ah minh thay rui
<vubuntor830> van vao cho tao tai khoan nhu luc nay
<Nam_Son> :)
<Nam_Son> uhm
<Nam_Son> chứ ở đâu
<vubuntor830> rui advanced seting dung ko?
<Nam_Son> uhm
<Nam_Son> rồi qua tab quyền người dùng
<Nam_Son> check hết toàn bộ
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: một tiến trình cài đặt nhưng nó chạy ẩn thì làm sao tắt vậy
<vubuntor830> oke xong rui
<Nam_Son> ok
<Nam_Son> vào synaptic thử xem
<Nam_Son> O:-)
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: đợi
<_Tux_> :)
<vubuntor830> E: The package x-unikey needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it. E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: nó bị lỗi
<vubuntor830> van bao loi day
<Nam_Son> cứ chạy mãi
<Nam_Son> đó
<Nam_Son> nãy giờ đã xóa rm -rf ~/.unikey
<Nam_Son> nhưng x-unikey nó vẫ chạy ngầm
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: đâu
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: khiến cho không thể dùng lệnh sudo được
<_Tux_> còn cái ở Xsesssion thì phải
<_Tux_> hỏi zjet ấy
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: làm bạn vubuntor830 ko thể dùng sudo
<Nam_Son> do có 1 tiến trình chạy ngầm
<Nam_Son> nhưng ko biết làm sao tháo
<Nam_Son> hay là cho nó dừng
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: dùng ps aux
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: chịu
<_Tux_> đang phê
<_Tux_> không biết gì đâu
<vubuntor830> :(
<Nam_Son> nó ra một đám rừng u minh thượng oa cả mắt
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: lại nh:-$
<Nam_Son> lại nhậu
<vubuntor830> cac ban o trong gai gon ah?
<RCua> :-\
<vubuntor830> sai gon
<Nam_Son> vubuntor830: bạn gõ lệnh
<Nam_Son> ps
<Nam_Son> rồi cho mình xem thử
<Nam_Son> ko tớ ở cần thơ
<vubuntor830> PID TTY          TIME CMD  3253 pts/0    00:00:00 bash  3272 pts/0    00:00:00 ps
<vubuntor830> minh o ha noi
<vubuntor830> nam truoc cung dung ubuntu 8.10
<vubuntor830> nhung vi cong viec ko cho phep
<vubuntor830> lai quay lai dung win
<vubuntor830> lan day dung cung dc may thang
<vubuntor830> xong ko dung nua
<Nam_Son> hix sao  không thấy nó xuất hiện nhĩ
<vubuntor830> bay h dung ubuntu 10.10
<vubuntor830> thay no khac
<vubuntor830> cai vao thi hay bi loi
<Nam_Son> :)tại bạn cài nhầm gói thôi
<Nam_Son> tôi cũng đang sử dụng ubuntu 10.10
 * t8ax cười đểu...
<Nam_Son> cài ibus-unikey vẫn chạy ok
<Nam_Son> t8ax: đểu cái jì nửa
<vubuntor830> uhm chac vay
<t8ax> mới chơi game đang fê fê :D
<Nam_Son> thời 9.10
<Nam_Son> lộn 8.10
<Nam_Son> thích hợp x-unikey
<Nam_Son> nhưng 10.10 thì ko thích hợp
<vubuntor830> hixxx
<Nam_Son> t8ax: đi ngủ sớm đi cho fe
<vubuntor830> tai moi quay lai len ko biet
<t8ax> 10.10 tích hợp sẵn ibus-unikey
<vubuntor830> the ban 8 voi ban 10 thi ban nao chay nhanh hon ban?
<Nam_Son> :Ptất nhiên 10.10 ổn định hơn
<Nam_Son> bạn mới cài thôi à
<Geminious> ns van giai quyet cai loi unikey ah
<Nam_Son> Geminious: đuối
<Nam_Son> Geminious:  nó chạy ngầm không biết làm sao tắt
<Geminious> uh
<Geminious> Neu k dc chac phai lam topic tren 4rum
<vubuntor830> minh co lam rui
<vubuntor830> nhung van chua giai quyet dc
<vubuntor830> tien cho minh hoi
<Nam_Son> :-Dthấy bây giờ cài lại U là giải pháp tốt nhất
<vubuntor830> tien cho minh hoi them
<vubuntor830> cai ubuntu hay xubuntu hay cai j la nhe nhat?
<Geminious> Uh
<Geminious> U
<Nam_Son> mình thấy Wiki của ubuntu việt nên bỏ x-unikey thay thế bằng ibus-unikey thì hay hơi
<Nam_Son> vubuntor830: xubuntu nhẹ hơn ubuntu
<Nam_Son> xubuntu chủ yếu cài cho máy cấu hình thấp
<Nam_Son> xếp theo cấu hình cài đặt từ thấp đến cao
<vubuntor830> cong viec cua minh thi don gian la code php, designe html psd
<Nam_Son> xubuntu<ubuntu<kubuntu
<Nam_Son> :)
<Geminious> psd thi may cung kha kha roi
<Geminious> Chay u la ngon
<vubuntor830> minh dung lap dell
<Nam_Son> máy mấy G
<Nam_Son> ram mấy G
<vubuntor830> chip 1,8 amd
<Nam_Son> :)
<vubuntor830> ram 1,5
<Nam_Son> chạy U đi
<Nam_Son> máy tớ chip dualcore 1.78
<Nam_Son> ram 1G vẫn cài u
<vubuntor830> cua minh ko pai la chip dua chi la chip thuong
<Geminious> Duoc
<Geminious> Ks
<Nam_Son> :) nếu không có dữ liệu quan trọng thì bạn nên cài lại u
<Geminious> U cung nhe ma
<Nam_Son> ram 1.5 mà sợ gì
<vubuntor830> the cai nao dung tot hon vay?
<Nam_Son> nếu bạn ko quan trọng về mặt giao diện
<Nam_Son> thì xử dụng xubuntu cho nhẹ
<vubuntor830> minh chi quan tam ve tinh on dinh
<Nam_Son> vì chúng chẳng khác nhau là mấy
<vubuntor830> chay tot
<vubuntor830> la oke
<Nam_Son> nếu cần tính ổn định
<geminious> theo mình thì bạn cứ U là ok
<Nam_Son> bạn nên cài ubuntu 9.04
<Nam_Son> ý lộn
<geminious> 1`0.04
<geminious> :))
<Nam_Son> 10.04 LTS
<vubuntor830> ban day tot hon ah ban?
<geminious> bản đấy LTS
<geminious> support lâu dài hơn
<Nam_Son> rồi đợi đến tháng 2 hay tháng 3 gì hãy up lên 10.10
<vubuntor830> ^^
<Nam_Son> vubuntor830: vì nó đã được vá lỗi 6 tháng rồi nên nó chạy ổn định hơn 10.10
<vubuntor830> cho minh hoi them chut
<Nam_Son> hơn 6 tháng mới đúng
<vubuntor830> minh thay co ban ubuntu netbook la sao?
<Nam_Son> còn muốn đú đởn thì up lên 10.10 để sử dụng những chức năng mới đổi lại chưa ổn định
<Nam_Son> à
<Nam_Son> cái đó dùng cho netbook
<vubuntor830> ubuntu netbook rimich?
<Nam_Son> mình nghỉ bạn không nên xài
<vubuntor830> tai sao vay?
<Nam_Son> vì nó là hệ điều hành dùng riêng cho netbook cấu trúc nó sẻ khác thế thôi
<t8ax> cài vô màn hình nó giật giật ;)
<Nam_Son> :Pnói chung xài laptop thì đừng có đú đởn đến thằng netbook
<geminious> này kernel 35 36 bi h nó có dùng đc cho lucid ko nhỉ
<vubuntor830> ^^
<vubuntor830> ah ma minh cai wa win
<geminious> 34 lỗi màn hình chán quá :(
<vubuntor830> thi no chay co ton cpu va ram hon ko?
<Nam_Son> geminious:  cái đó là tùy hổ trợ của ubuntu.com^^
<geminious> có
<geminious> :))
<Nam_Son> vubuntor830: cài qua win là như thế nào?
<geminious> U 10.10 bi h cũng chỉ ăn ngang winxp mới cài thôi
<vubuntor830> minh cai tu win
<geminious> wubi hả
<vubuntor830> uhm dung rui
<Nam_Son> nuốt chừng 250++ mega ram thôi
<vubuntor830> :D
<geminious> wubi thì chậm
<geminious> tốt nhất là tách 1 phân vùng ổ cứng ra cài vào ^^
<Nam_Son> nếu cài ko nổi thì dùng xu
<Nam_Son> tớ chơi 1 mình U
<vubuntor830> ^^
<geminious> đang phải học cả sql server nên ko bỏ đc win :(
<vubuntor830> lan truoc cung co dung xubuntu
<Nam_Son> vubuntor830:  mình pó tay rồi nếu được bạn nên cài lại U
<Nam_Son> geminious: hệ quản trị hả
<vubuntor830> cam giac co ve nhanh hon chut
<Nam_Son> vubuntor830:  tức nhiên
<geminious> Nam_Son: uh CSDL đó =="
<vubuntor830> nhung co nhieu cai uc che lam
<geminious> Nam_Son: có nhiều cái khác nên ko lấy MySQL ra thay đc
<Nam_Son> geminious:  cài MySQl thực hành vẫn ok
<vubuntor830> ah may ban co code ko?
<Nam_Son> geminious:  mấy cái triger đó hả
<geminious> uh đang học trigger đấy
<geminious> qua nốt môn này rồi bỏ win
<geminious> :))
<Nam_Son> U có thể cài oracle mà
<vubuntor830> tren ubuntu thi dung cai j de code la hay nhat?
<geminious> nhiều lắm ^^
<geminious> tùy ngôn ngữ
<vubuntor830> minh chuyen php va html
<geminious> à
<geminious> Kompressor
<Nam_Son> tớ ko chuyên lắm
<Nam_Son> chỉ dùng gedit thôi^^
<geminious> à đâu
<Nam_Son> O:-)
<vubuntor830> ^^
<geminious> nhầm tên
<geminious> chờ tẹo
<vubuntor830> gedit minh co dung
<vubuntor830> nhung thay no cu xau xau the nao
<t8ax> http://lh4.ggpht.com/_rYdieyTPZvM/TOqqAisPCBI/AAAAAAAAADU/Ena-2boO2W8/11.png new wal ;)
<vubuntor830> ko bang may tool cua win
<geminious> t8ax: vẫn không thích cái dock
<Nam_Son> :Pnó đơn giản nhưng chỉnh lại cũng ok chỉ tội không có nhắc tuồn
<Nam_Son> đang làm cái đề tài nhưng khó quả nản:(
<vubuntor830> ma cai ubuntu co ve ton pin dung ko?
<geminious> ko
<geminious> nếu ổn định ko có lỗi j` thì nhẹ hơn win
<geminious> tốn ít tài nguyên hơn => đỡ tốn pin hơn
<vubuntor830> the ah?
<Nam_Son> =-Oxài=>tốn(nguyên lý bất hửu:)))
<vubuntor830> sao minh thay tren forum co so sanh
<vubuntor830> la ton nhieu hon ca win 7?
<t8ax> vậy thì sao geminious http://lh6.ggpht.com/_rYdieyTPZvM/TOepfbbFHxI/AAAAAAAAABs/1U0s4X8yrN4/2.png
<t8ax> ;))
<Nam_Son> :-[cũng bình thường thôi pin vẫn xài 2h ^^
<geminious> t8ax: trông pro hơn bao nhiêu :))
<Nam_Son> cũng vậy à bạn ơi
<vubuntor830> http://lh6.ggpht.com/_rYdieyTPZvM/TOepfbbFHxI/AAAAAAAAABs/1U0s4X8yrN4/2.png
<vubuntor830> dep nhi?
<vubuntor830> co dong luc rui day
<t8ax> ;))
<geminious> đẹp mà :))
<Nam_Son> =-Ochỉ khoe chứ ko share:(
<geminious> chả bù cho quả winxp của mình =))
<t8ax> Æ¡
<t8ax> có ai hỏi gì đâu mà share :|
<vubuntor830> :D
<Nam_Son> hôm qua+hôm nay=>vẫn vậy
<vubuntor830> nhung noi j thi noi
<vubuntor830> van chua cham dut dc win
<geminious> uh
<geminious> con đường cách mạng
<geminious> còn lắm gian truân bạn ah
<geminious> :))
<vubuntor830> ma tren ubuntu nay chua chat void va wc dc nhi?
<t8ax> vô xờ tư
<vubuntor830> chat qua yahoo y
<vubuntor830> dung j de chat vay ban?
<geminious> pidgin
<geminious> muốn voice vs webcam tốt thì skype
<geminious> skype chất lượng hơn yahoo nhiều
<geminious> kể cả trên win
<t8ax> skype Lunix lởm :|
<t8ax> yahoo webcam trên Ubuntu thì có cái gì..
<geminious> vẫn đc mà
<t8ax> quên tên rầu :|
<vubuntor830> ^^
<geminious> skype send file cũng ngon hơn yahoo :))
<Nam_Son> geminious: thấy có thằng kexi quản lý cơ sở dử liệu củng ok đó^^
<geminious> kexi nó mới đến cỡ access thôi :(
<geminious> chưa đến cỡ sql serv
<Nam_Son> geminious: ubuntu tớ ko biết làm sao xem WC người khác fgiử cho mình nửa
<geminious> thui để học nốt trigger cho xong :))
<geminious> còn lại thì cũng na ná mysql mà
<Nam_Son> :P
<vubuntor830> thoi
<vubuntor830> minh out truoc
<geminious> ok bạn
<vubuntor830> thank cac ban nhieu
<geminious> tốt nhất là nên cài lại U nhé
<Nam_Son> :)hi buồn ngủ quá
<vubuntor830> oke
<geminious> rồi lướt qua 4rum xem kinh nghiệm ng ta setup ntn rồi làm
<vubuntor830> minh se thu cai lai ban 10.04
<Nam_Son> vubuntor830:  pó tay rồi jhj
<vubuntor830> ^^
<vubuntor830> thanks cac ban nhieu.
<Nam_Son> :)tốn cả buổi chẳng fix được hix
<vubuntor830> all g9
<geminious> ok g9 bạn
<vubuntor830> ^^
<Nam_Son> g9
<geminious> hội support nhà mình hơn đứt win =))
<geminious> win làm j` có cái kiểu này
<Nam_Son> O:-)
<Nam_Son> win mã đóng
<Nam_Son> cần gì đến tụi mình
<Nam_Son> cứ support cho MS
<Nam_Son> đợi năm sau họ trả lời:)
<geminious> :))
<geminious> uh
<geminious> bên mình cứ ngâm cứu linux tốt tốt
<geminious> là thừa sức support
<geminious> >:)
<Nam_Son> :-(nghỉ lại mình chẳng biết bao nhiêu
<geminious> thôi muộn rồi
<geminious> ngủ thôi =))
<Nam_Son> 8-)uhm ngủ thôi
#ubuntu-vn 2010-11-23
<vubuntor173> hic hic
<C4NoC> :-/
<bkphenny> C4NoC: 22 Nov 12:28Z <RCua> tell C4NoC http://vozforums.com/showthread.php?t=1480627 rác công nghệ nè :))
<bksupybot> Title: HN/TQ \Thanh lý 100 cái tai nghe inearn chỉ 15K - Chân chuẩn 3.5mm - vozForums (at vozforums.com)
<samaclacda> tut tut tu ti tu ti
<vubuntor247> chao moi ng
<vubuntor247> moi ng oi
<vubuntor247> cho em hoi
<vubuntor247> cai phan men  lam Boot bang USB  v oi
<anyoneofus> !unetbootin
<ubot2> Phần mềm tạo Linux USB Boot từ files ISO http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<bksupybot> Title: UNetbootin - Homepage and Downloads (at unetbootin.sourceforge.net)
<vubuntor247> ok
<vubuntor247> thank ban
<vubuntor481> cac  bac oi
<vubuntor481> Apton CD for ubuntu
<vubuntor481> cai nay la cai j  vay
<Nam_Son> _Tux_:  câu lệnh nào để xem ip các máy đang hoạt động cùng mạng lan thế
<vubuntor923> to' k0 dung` lan nen k0 biet
<vubuntor923> thu? netstat xem
<vubuntor923> man netstat di
<Nam_Son> ra cái gì chẳng hiểu gì hết:(
<vubuntor923> co' hoc. ve` mang. thi` moi' biet' dc chu' :P
<vubuntor923> .g lenh. tra ip trong mang. lan
<bkphenny> vubuntor923: http://my.opera.com/homangshimi/blog/2010/01/06/mot-v
<bksupybot> Title: Shi-Mi - một vài lệnh trong cmd (at my.opera.com)
<Nam_Son> vubuntor923:  học mạng cũng vô ích
<Nam_Son> vubuntor923: vì học câu lệnh trên win
<Lokiheero> arp-scan
<Nam_Son> đưa qua U công cốc
<Lokiheero> .g arp-scan
<bkphenny> Lokiheero: http://www.nta-monitor.com/tools/arp-scan/
<bksupybot> Title: NTA Monitor - arp-scan (at www.nta-monitor.com)
<Nam_Son> Lokiheero: uhm để thử cám ơn
<Lokiheero> cài gói arp-scan vào
<Nam_Son> cài rồi
<Nam_Son> nhưng nó bảo
<Nam_Son> ~$ arp-scan
<Nam_Son> pcap_lookupdev: no suitable device found
<vubuntor923> cai` tcpdump, netwox, netwag roi` nghich. di
<Lokiheero> đọc man đi
<vubuntor923> man co' ca? dong' roi`
<Lokiheero> bộ tưởng gõ đơn giản vậy sao
<Lokiheero> phải truyền tham số cho nó chứ
<vubuntor923> man, info, help, document. wiki
<Nam_Son> :( cài vào lung tung nó nặng máy
<vubuntor923> dung` moi~ netwox, netwag la` du?
<vubuntor923> cai' nao` dung` quen roi` thi` dung`, k0 can` thiet' lai. go~
<Nam_Son> O:-)
<Nam_Son> chóng mặt
<Nam_Son> trả sử dụng được lệnh nào toàn áo lỗi:(
<Lokiheero> loz
<Lokiheero> ko đọc man
<Lokiheero> sudo arp-scan --interface=eth0 192.168.1.1/22
<Nam_Son> :-$sao biết không đọc
<vubuntor923> k0 doc. dc hay k0 biet' tieng' anh
<Lokiheero> trong man nó có cả ví dụ nữa đó
<Lokiheero> Nam_Son: sao lệnh trên dùng được chưa
<Nam_Son> Lokiheero: ok
<Nam_Son> Hehe
<Nam_Son> tại tôi ko sử dụng quyền root nên nó báo lỗi là phải rồi
<vubuntor670> chào các bạn, cho mình hỏi nguyên nhân tại sao mà headphone trong ubuntu chỉ nghe được 1 bên vậy
<vubuntor835> tại cái headphone của bạn chứ có tại u đâu
<vubuntor835> sang win mà nghe thứ xem có đúng nghe dc 1 bên k0 rồi hẵng kết luận :P
<vubuntor637> Mình định cài bản ubuntu 10.10 64 bít
<vubuntor637> nhưng sợ các tool lập trình java không hỗ trợ
<vubuntor637> bạn có thể cho mình lời khuyên về bản x64 với
<vubuntor717> moi nguoi giup minh ve cai wifi trong ubuntu 10.10 voi. trong khi dung thu thi connect duoc nhung khi cai len o cung lai khong the connect. ai giup minh voi
<geminious> x64 vaanx ok
<geminious> ban co the su dung thoai mai
<vubuntor637> thanks
<geminious> tat nhien la neu ram ban >4gb
<vubuntor637> ok
<geminious> 717 gap van de j` ?
<vubuntor637> forum có đợt phát đĩa nào không bạn nhỉ
<geminious> bi h van dang phat dia day ban
<geminious> ban o dau
<vubuntor637> bản 10.10 à bạn
<vubuntor637> mình muốn lấy thì đến đâu
<vubuntor637> mình học bách khoa
<vubuntor637> đang ở định công
<geminious> ban den CNF ngo 42 Ta Quang Buu
<geminious> di cong? nha thi dau bach khoa
<vubuntor637> với lại mình cũng muốn tham gia vào cộng đồng offline của ubuntu
<vubuntor637> giờ đến được luôn bạn
<geminious> vao day hoi bao ve ng ta chi? cho
<vubuntor637> hơi muộn rồi
<geminious> bi h muon roi
<geminious> mai ban ah
<vubuntor637> OK
<vubuntor637> Mai mình ra đó
<vubuntor637> thanks bạn nhiều
<vubuntor637> mạng mình chậm
<geminious> ok
<vubuntor637> thành ra download lâu quá
<vubuntor717> moi nguoi giup minh ve cai wifi trong ubuntu 10.10 voi. trong khi dung thu thi connect duoc nhung khi cai len o cung lai khong the connect. ai giup minh voi
<geminious> vubuntor717: ban. co update dc ko ?
<geminious> wifi van~ bao connected hay ko connect dc
<vubuntor717> wifi khong connect duoc
<geminious> ban kiem tra lai password chua ?
<vubuntor717> minh thu nhieu lan roi van vay
<geminious> wifi cua ban la j nhi
<vubuntor717> hien gio minh dang chay truc tiep tren usb thi lai connect duoc
<vubuntor637> mình thấy bảo là bản x64 giao diện thô lắm à
<geminious> may ban la may j
<geminious> 637: giong het 32bit
<vubuntor637> desktop
<geminious> 637: khong khac j
<vubuntor637> ok
<vubuntor717> wifi minh la card pci
<geminious> 717: cua hang nao ?
<vubuntor717> cua cnet
<vubuntor717> chip ralink
<vubuntor637> Thanks bạn nhiều nhé! thanks Ubuntu-vn.org nhiều. chúc các bạn hoạt động tốt hơn nữa
<geminious> bạn vào terminal
<geminious> gõ nm-tool
<geminious> rồi vào paste.ubuntu.com
<geminious> cho mình xem kết quả
<geminious> ^^
<t8ax> anh geminious cho em hỏi.. sao máy em mỗi lần muốn vào wifi phải vào terminal gõ sudo iwconfig wlan0 txpower on rồi sau đó enable mới vô đc nhỉ :(
<geminious> =)) em t8ax
<t8ax> em hỏi thật anh trả lời cho em với :(
<vubuntor717> http://paste.ubuntu.com/535505/ ne ban oi
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<geminious> t8ax: cái card của em nó ghet NetworkManager
<geminious> t8ax: nên em phải tự connect = tay :))
<t8ax> lúc trc vẫn dùng bình thường anh ợ
<geminious> 717: bạn mới cài U hay dùng lâu r` ?
<vubuntor717> minh moi cai thu lan dau
<geminious> nó có báo password sai hay j` j` đó không ?
<vubuntor717> khong co
<vubuntor717> no chi chay connect mot hoi roi thong bao la khong connect duoc
<geminious> à ha
<geminious> t8ax: chỉ cho bạn 717 connect = tay giống ông xem nào
<t8ax> vào terminal gõ thử iwconfig
<vubuntor717> ?
<vubuntor717> chay lenh do thoi ha ban
<t8ax> ừh thử coi nó ra cái gì?
<vubuntor717> wlan0 co nhan wireless
<t8ax> vubuntor717: cài xong update driver là nó bắt đầu ko nhận à?
<vubuntor717> moi cai ubuntu len dia cung thi no da khong nhan
<vubuntor717> khong biet la trong qua trinh cai thi no co update khong nhung minh dang chay live usb thi connect duoc
<t8ax> mà nó vẫn hiện 1 số wifi xung quanh à?
<vubuntor717> dung roi
 * t8ax chịu .. chờ các chuyên gia lên vậy :|
<vubuntor717> ban gioi thieu cho minh vai chuyen gia voi
<geminious> tối bạn quay lại đây ^^
<geminious> hoặc là post bài trên 4rum
<vubuntor717> minh co post len 4rum roi nhung chua nhan duoc reply.
<vubuntor717> danh cho toi toi len hoi tiep vay
<vubuntor501> xin chào mọi người
<vubuntor717> cam on may ban da chia se
<vubuntor501> xin chào mọi người.Mình đang sử dụng Win và muốn bắt đầu sử dụng Ubuntu nên đã tải Ubuntu và burn xong đĩa, mình bắt đầu cài đặt đến đoạn phân vùng ổ cứng thì không có phần trống để phân cho et4 và swap mặc dù ổ cứng còn rất nhiều dung lượng, ổ cứng mình chia làm 3 ổ C,D E
<vubuntor501> vậy xin mọi người giúp đỡ
<t8ax> format bớt 1 ổ để cài :)
<vubuntor501> bắt buộc phải làm vậy không hả bạn
<vubuntor501> mình muốn để song song 2 hệ điều hành
<t8ax> phân vùng trống là phân vùng chưa đc định dạng :D
<t8ax> bác có thể dùng Win chia ra 1 phân vùng trống từ 5 -> 10G để cài ubuntu :)
<vubuntor501> bạn có thể cho mình link hướng dẫn không ạ
<vubuntor501> mình biết ít lắm
<vubuntor501> bạn hướng dẫn mình dùng Win chia ra phân vùng trống đc không
<t8ax> việc chia ra 1 phân vùng trống cũng đơn giản, tuy nhiên nếu ko khéo có thể làm mất toàn bộ dữ liệu
<t8ax> 2 ổ D E của bác dung lượng nhiêu? đã dùng bao nhiêu?
<vubuntor501> ổ
<vubuntor501> E mình dung 50G còn 60G nữa
<vubuntor501> còn  nhiều lắm mà
<t8ax> bác dùng Win gì nhỉ?
<vubuntor501> mình dùng win xp
<vubuntor501> bạn hướng dẫn miình phân vùng đc k?
<t8ax> lúc trc mình dùng cái này Acronis Disk Director Suite trên Win để chia
<t8ax> hình như Win có 1 cái để chia
<t8ax> bác ấn vào My Computer -> Magana
<vubuntor501> vâng
<t8ax> rồi xuống mục Disk Managa...
<vubuntor501> okie
<t8ax> click chuột phải vào ổ D hoặc E coi có mục Shrink ko
<t8ax> có thì dùng cái đó để chia
<vubuntor501> vâng chờ mình chút
<vubuntor501> không có bạn à
<t8ax> chắc WIn 7 mới có :|
<vubuntor501> :(
<vubuntor501> vậy có cách nào không bạn
<t8ax> thấy ai dùng Win XP thì toàn dùng Hiren’s Boot CD để chia..
<kid__> !gparted
<ubot2> Factoid 'gparted' not found
<vubuntor501> có miễn phí không bạn
<t8ax> gparted thì chạy trên U thôi mà :|
<kid__> khởi động bằng đĩa U
<kid__> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor501> ??
<kid__> vubuntor501: ==>>
<vubuntor501> mình chưa hiểu lắm
<kid__> có đủ hết đóa
<vubuntor501> cám ơn mình đang đọc
<kid__> phân vùng, cài đặt...
<vubuntor501> thanks bạn nhiều lắm
<vubuntor501> bạn có Y! không? cho mình
<kid__> vubuntor501: support ở đây public hết bạn ợ
<geminious> hế lô all
<vubuntor501> cám ơn nhé mình đang đọc
<vubuntor501> nhưng cho mình hỏi
<vubuntor501> nếu mình hy sinh ổ E 110G format để cài thì quá lãng phí à
<geminious> bạn dùng cái j` đấy để chia lại ổ cũng được
<vubuntor501> vì U chỉ cần 10G thô0i mà
<geminious> trong win cũng có đấy
<kid__> chia ra chớ
<kid__> lấy làm gì lắm thế
<vubuntor501> okie
<vubuntor501> thế khi cài thêm U thì dữ liệu của Win và U là chung nhau à
<geminious> hệ thống thì phải để riêng
<geminious> còn dữ liệu ở các phân vùng khác ko sao
<geminious> U đọc được hêtz
<vubuntor501> cám ơn các bạn nhé
<vubuntor501> mình ăn chút đã
<vubuntor501> xong sẽ tiếp tục
<vubuntor501> hihi
<Rock03m> bà con
<Rock03m> hôm nay vợ tớ hỏi được vụ in áo rồi
<Rock03m> rẻ nhất là 160k
<Rock03m> tớ nghĩ mình nên in chừng 200k
<Rock03m> nhưng quan trọng là mẫu
<Rock03m> anhe m thiết kế sớm
<Rock03m> ném qua cho tớ
<Rock03m> để tớ kêu vợ tớ đi hỏi xem thế nào
<Rock03m> vì chúng ta cần thơi gian gom tiền nữa
<Rock03m> còn nữa
<Rock03m> áo in thế này
<Rock03m> chỉ có 2 lớp thôi nhé
<Rock03m> sẽ in màu den
<Rock03m> đặt 1 logo forum ở ngực trái nhỏ
<vubuntor029> Có ai ở ĐN không nhỉ?
<Rock03m> một cái logo bên cạnh phải áo nằm dọc theo thân nữa
<geminious> cái logo cạnh phải có lẽ ko hợp
<geminious> để thành logo ở tay áo đi
<Rock03m> logo tay áo nhìn như áo tù
<Rock03m> hôm qua bàn thảo chán bên nồi lẩu rồi
<Rock03m> 2admin với 2 mod
<Rock03m> :D
<vubuntor130> t8ax: Show it desk nào! Không lung tung nhé!
<t8ax> desk giề?
<t8ax> vubuntor130: là ai nhể :|
 * vubuntor130 n2i! :-D
<vubuntor130> Đang xài ké!
<t8ax> nick đâu ko dùng :|
<vubuntor130> Hồi nãy bàn áo U thế nào rồi?
<t8ax> hỏi Rock03m
 * t8ax ko biết :|
<vubuntor130> Oải! Luc nãy thấy mấy ông bàn nhau chi đó?
<t8ax> bàn UT =))
<vubuntor130> Ặc!
<vubuntor130> Tí nhé!
<vubuntor130> :-D
<t8ax> giờ mấy ku kia đang chiến
<t8ax> chiến từ lúc 8h tới giờ :|
<vubuntor130> Sắp đến giờ mất rồi!
<vubuntor130> Tiếc nhở!
 * vubuntor130 sr!
<t8ax> có 1 ku mới gia nhập ;))
<vubuntor130> Sang vnluser vậy!
<t8ax> geminious: với hy vọng tham gia top Vietnam Idol ;)
<vubuntor336> co ai chi minh cach nao de truy cap wifi trong ubuntu 10.10 voi. cai ubuntu len o cung thi khong connect duoc nhung chay ubuntu truc tiep tren usb thi lai connect de dang. ban nao huong dan minh khac phuc voi
<vubuntor336> co ai giup minh duoc khong?
<kid__doichan> .g  can't connect wifi
<bkphenny> kid__doichan: http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/23754-43-vista-wifi-wireless-networks-connect-them
<vubuntor289> có ai biết phần mền chằn cut net không
<bksupybot> Title: Vista & wifi - Can see wireless networks but can't connect to them! - Wireless-General-Discussions - Wireless-Networking (at www.tomshardware.com)
<kid__doichan> vubuntor336: http://www.google.com.vn/search?q=can+not+connect+wifi++ubunut&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a#sclient=psy&hl=vi&client=firefox-a&hs=Huu&rls=org.mozilla:en-US%3Aofficial&q=cannot+connect+wifi+ubuntu+10.10&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&fp=a8793b61290f7bda
<bksupybot> Title: can not connect wifi ubunut - Tìm với Google (at www.google.com.vn)
 * kid__doichan mù wifi
<vubuntor289> co ai biet phan mem cut net khong
<kid__doichan> vubuntor289: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=101&t=6845
<bksupybot> Title: tuxcut--netcut của linux - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
 * vubuntor538 I'm not go to the ubuntu website online support
<vubuntor112> hi
<vubuntor112> cac ban cho minh hoi chut dc khong?
<vubuntor112> minh vua cai xong U va no hoi chay update may cai phan mem ay
<vubuntor112> dang chay thi minh cancel
<vubuntor112> bg muon cho no chay lai cho update het cac phan mem thi lam the nao?
<t8ax> vubuntor112: vào System -> Admin -> Update
<t8ax> vubuntor112: ko thì đơn giản vào Terminal gõ sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<vubuntor112> U dung hay qua cac ban nhi
<vubuntor112> hay qua
<vubuntor112> cam on cac ban nhe
<vubuntor112> a cho minh hoi chut
<vubuntor112> the lam nao vao dc Facebook vay?
<vubuntor112> sao k vao dc nhi
<t8ax> đổi dns :)
<t8ax> thấy cái biểu tượng network ở góc màn hình ko?
<vubuntor112> goc phia nao ban oi
<t8ax> phải góc trên chỗ để mấy cái đồng hồ :D
<vubuntor112> sao nua ban oi
<vubuntor112> huong dan tiep minh di
<t8ax> ấn chuột phải -> edit connections
<vubuntor112> ok
<t8ax> bác dùng cáp hay dùng wifi nhể?
<vubuntor112> .... tiep di ban
<vubuntor112> em dung cap
<t8ax> tab đầu tiên có cái Auto eth0 đúng ko?
<vubuntor112> dung a
<t8ax> ấn vào đó rồi chọn edit
<vubuntor112> okie rui a
<t8ax> rồi qua tab IPv4 Settings
<t8ax> Method chọn Automatic (DHCP) address only
<vubuntor112> okie
<t8ax> rồi chỉnh DNS là
<t8ax> 8.8.8.8
<t8ax> Search domains là 8.8.4.4
<t8ax> sau đó Apply
<t8ax> rồi nó yêu cầu nhập pass = pass username :D
<vubuntor112> dsn apply ha bac?
<vubuntor112> a nham
<vubuntor112> dsn sever ay a?
<t8ax> có 2 dòng DNS server nhập 8.8.8.8
<t8ax> rồi dòng Search domains nhập 8.8.4.4
<t8ax> dòng thứ 3 bỏ trống -> ấn vào Apply
<vubuntor112> co' moi 1 dong DSN thui bac oi
<t8ax> nhìn phía trên cái Method chọn Automatic (dHCP address only chưa?
<vubuntor112> ok rui bac oi
<vubuntor112> xong rui
<t8ax> chỉnh đc chưa? đc thì vô fb thử
<vubuntor112> nhap het vs go~ pass xong rui
<vubuntor112> bg vao dc chua nhi:))
<t8ax> đc rồi đó
<vubuntor112> thank bac nhiu lam
<t8ax> ko có gì :)
<vubuntor112> cho minh hoi nua dc khong
<t8ax> đc :D
<vubuntor112> lam nao go TV nhi
<vubuntor112> vui qua
<vubuntor112> ca chieu nay em may mo mai moi cai dc U
<t8ax> !gõ tiếng Việt
<ubot2> Xem hướng dẫn cách cài đặt phần mềm gõ Tiếng Việt ở đây : http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Gõ_tiếng_Việt
<bksupybot> Title: Gõ tiếng Việt – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<t8ax> vào cái link đó :)
<vubuntor112> :)
<vubuntor112> cam on ban nhieu lam
<t8ax> lần sau phải gõ có dấu mới trả lời nha ;)
<vubuntor112> chac con nhieu cai hay lam nhi
<vubuntor112> hihi`
<vubuntor112> em chua biet cai Tv ma`
<t8ax> hên xui, có ng` dùng đc tý than chán rồi gỡ bỏ :)
<vubuntor112> em thay cai nay hay ma
<vubuntor112> dung len nua
<vubuntor112> dung lenh nua~
<vubuntor112> giong giong nhu dung blackbrry ay nhi
<t8ax> thử cài bộ gõ tiếng Việt xem :)
<vubuntor670> các bác ơi cho em hỏi
<vubuntor670> Xubuntu 10.04 Released là thế nào?
<vubuntor112> uay
<t8ax> vubuntor670: là bản chính thức của Xubuntu 10.04 :)
<vubuntor670> oh thanks
<vubuntor112> chua hieu lam cach cai Ibus, no bao them lenh thi them o dau?ntn a?
<t8ax> vubuntor112: vừa cài Ubuntu đúng ko?
<vubuntor670> thế xubuntu 10.04 có cài đc một số phần mềm của ubuntu ko các bác
<t8ax> vubuntor670: vô xờ tư
<vubuntor670> ^^
<vubuntor670> tại mình cài ubuntu thấy máy nó kêu to wa'
<vubuntor112> thich nhe
<vubuntor112> bac giup em not cai' vu cai cac phan mem di
<vubuntor670> ko biết xubuntu có tiết kiệm điện, cpu và ram chạy có tốt hơn ko?
<t8ax> vubuntor670: máy cấu hình ko cao lắm thì dùng Xubuntu, đơn giản chỉ là lược bỏ 1 số ít cái thôi :D
<t8ax> vubuntor112: cài bộ gõ tiếng Việt trc đi, có hướng dẫn rồi đó
<vubuntor670> chạy có nhanh hơn ko bác
<vubuntor670> nhanh tiết pin cho lap
<vubuntor670> thấy xubuntu chạy ác wa' chỉ dùng đc gần 2 tiếng
<t8ax> hơn nhưng chắc ko hơn đc bao nhiêu đâu, nói chung cái gì cũng có 1 mặt của nó :D
<vubuntor670> chắc giao diện ko đẹp bằng đúng ko bác
<vubuntor112> kho the nhi
<vubuntor112> mai k lam dc
<t8ax> vubuntor112: vào System -> Per.. -> Language Support
<t8ax> -> ấn vào Install/remove language
<t8ax> -> chọn Vietnamese rồi cài
<t8ax> -> chọn ibus
<t8ax> sau đó log out vô lại
<t8ax> là có ibus :)
<vubuntor112> ac
<vubuntor112> em khong thay language support
<vubuntor112> lam the nao bg :))
<vubuntor670> xubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent  và xubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso
<vubuntor670> khác nhau thế nào vậy?
<t8ax> àh nhầm -> System -> Admin.. -> mới thấy
<vubuntor670> 2 cái đấy thì khác nhau chỗ nào hả bác
<t8ax> vubuntor670: 1 cái tải = torrent 1 cái là link trực tiếp
<vubuntor670> ah thanks
<vubuntor112> no dang update cai j ay bac a
<t8ax> cứ đợi nó update 1 tý rồi làm như mình nói :)
<vubuntor112> sao cai update manager no up tu nay den h ma k chay dc ti nao nhi
<vubuntor112> no chi co bang thong bao wating for synaptic to exit
<t8ax> ặc
<t8ax> tắt cái synaptic đi
<t8ax> mở nó chi
<vubuntor112> tat nhu nao a?:((
<vubuntor112> hic' cha biet ti j het
<t8ax> chứ mở như nào thì tắt như đó :|
<t8ax> nó thành trên thanh panel hết mà?
<Nam_Son> t8ax: hehe:)
<vubuntor112> thui the nay bac cho em cai link gioi thieu qua ve Ubu di
<t8ax> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor112> cha hieu j may'
<t8ax> có 2 thanh phía trên và phía dưới đúng ko?
<vubuntor112> :))
<t8ax> thanh mà bên Win gọi là Taskbar ấy
<vubuntor112> dung a
<t8ax> bên này gọi là Panel
<vubuntor112> thanh tren goi la j the bac
<t8ax> Panel
<vubuntor112>  vang
<t8ax> ấn Alt Tab coi bác đang mở bao nhiu cái?
<t8ax> rồi tắt bớt cái Synaptic đi
<vubuntor112> khong co cai nao la snaptic :)
<Nam_Son> O:-)
<t8ax> ợ
<t8ax> chắc quăng nó sang cửa sổ nào rồi =))
<vubuntor112> troi
<vubuntor112> cai U nay phuc tap nhe
<t8ax> chắc cú.. reboot lại đi =))
<vubuntor112> nhung tim hieu hay qua di
<vubuntor112> reboot nhu the nao a
<t8ax> ặc
<vubuntor112> hic'(em ga bac dung che nhe)
<t8ax> rút dây điện ra cắm vô lại ;))
<vubuntor112> di giup em di
<t8ax> nhìn bên góc màn hình
<vubuntor112> sax
<Nam_Son> t8ax: ác đạn
<t8ax> có nút nào hình Power
<t8ax> ấn vô chọn restart
<vubuntor112> okie
<Nam_Son> t8ax: kêu resart hay logout là được rồi
<vubuntor112> em nhin bang 2 mat' rui day a
<vubuntor112> vang cho em chut
<vubuntor112> hix hix
<t8ax> log out vô lại các ứng dụng vẫn đang chạy??
<Nam_Son> t8ax: thế tì resart:)
<t8ax> reboot = Ubuntu, restart = Win :)
<t8ax> ko tin vào terminal gõ reboot ;)
<Nam_Son> t8ax: hẻm rành chỉ thấy trên giao diện để chử restart
<t8ax> thôi ko cãi với bác, đi chém gió tiếp ;)
<Nam_Son> mà restart với reboot củng đồng nghỉa thôi
<vubuntor378> hic'
<vubuntor378> em da tro lai
<t8ax> welcome back ;)
<Nam_Son> :)
<t8ax> update tiếp đi rồi restart phát nữa ;)
<vubuntor378> ac
<Nam_Son> 8-)
<vubuntor378> update cai j ha bac?
<vubuntor378> cai' Language ay a
<t8ax> update cái nãy đang dở dang
<t8ax> làm từng việc 1 -> đừng có ham :)
<vubuntor378> the em dang up cai Language day
<vubuntor378> mang cham qua
<Nam_Son> hẻm biết xài U mà ko có mạng sẻ như thế nào :( Cài offline cũng hơi mệt khi đi kiếm từng cái chương trình
<vubuntor378> cac ba co dau the?
<vubuntor378> co ai o HN khong?
<t8ax> đa số toàn ở HN đấy :)
<vubuntor378> hihi
<Nam_Son> hẻm biết riêng tớ thì ko phải ở HN
<t8ax> Nam_Son: nghe đồn có gói để cài offline :)
<Nam_Son> t8ax: có nhưng kiếm cũn mệt
<t8ax> .g gói offline cho ubuntu
<bkphenny> t8ax: http://diendan.camau.gov.vn/showthread.php?t=11032
<t8ax> :|
<vubuntor378> dung cai U nay nhu hoc 1 mon o DH ay' nhi
<vubuntor378> kho' :(
<Nam_Son> hix cái cài offline này giống ghost quá:)
 * _Tux_ nhẹ nhàng hơn
<_Tux_> =))
 * _Tux_ chưa tạch Ubuntu
<_Tux_> nhưng tạch vô khối môn
<vubuntor378> may em khong hoc CNTT
 * _Tux_ nghĩ xem mềnh học ngành nào
<vubuntor378> mang cham qua' di mat' :((
<Nam_Son> :-DU không phải chỉ dành cho dân IT
<vubuntor378> thi neu k phai CNTT thi cung it dung
<vubuntor378> chu yeu van la Win
<vubuntor378> chac di ngu mai moi up xong cai' nay mat'
<Nam_Son> :-DCũng ko khó lắm chủ yếu nó hơi lạ thôi
 * t8ax chả bík CNTT =))
<Nam_Son> t8ax: tin mới s:P
<t8ax> thật :-"
<vubuntor378> nhung em thay no hay
<vubuntor378> tin j the bac?
<Nam_Son> O:-)Hạ hồi phân giải
<vubuntor378> hic'
<vubuntor378> khong biet j het a
<vubuntor378> mang cham qua' hic hic
<t8ax> vubuntor378: cứ làm việc của mình trc đã :)
<vubuntor378> em di ngu vay
<vubuntor378> he he
<vubuntor378> ca chieu nay ngoi cho down U ve cai`
<vubuntor378> cai gap bao nhiu loi`
<vubuntor378> cai xong cam giac suong qua cac bac a
<t8ax> cả chiều..
 * t8ax down Ubuntu chưa tới 30' :|
<vubuntor378> :))
<vubuntor378> tu 17h thoi
<vubuntor378> ngu "trua" tu 12h den 17h
<Nam_Son> :Ptôi thì ko down có đĩa gốc nhưng fix lỗi cài phần phần mềm phụ trợ lần đầu cũng mất cả ngày
 * t8ax mới dùng Ubuntu đc hơn 2 tuần ;)
<Nam_Son> ý là có support
<vubuntor378> la sao a?
<vubuntor378> support tren mang ay a
<t8ax> vubuntor378: ý là cài các gói update như chú bây giờ đấy
<Nam_Son> :-D
<vubuntor378> he he
<Nam_Son> update lâu kinh dị
<vubuntor378> bg em con chua biet cai`
<t8ax> update khoảng 15' :D
<vubuntor378> ma sao mang cham the nhi
<t8ax> vubuntor378: chậm? ý là chậm hơn WIn hả?
<vubuntor378> to'c do that "kinh khung" 15b/s
<vubuntor378> :(
<t8ax> vậy là quá chậm =))
<Nam_Son> t8ax: gặp server cùi bắp update 3kb/s :(
<t8ax> mà hôm nay mạng cũng hơi chậm :)
<vubuntor378> qua cham lun
<vubuntor378> hic hic
<t8ax> dạo này mưa nên mạng ko ổn định lắm
<vubuntor378> chac den sang mai mat
<vubuntor378> co the duong truyen bi uot
<t8ax> vubuntor378: gói update + driver màn hình khoảng hơn 200mb
<Nam_Son> :-Dhehe up củng hên xui
<vubuntor378> he he
<Nam_Son> thôi để nó up đi ngủ đi
<Nam_Son> sáng mai cũng xong à
<vubuntor378> em chat vs bac teo cho vui
<vubuntor378> neu dang up no mat mang thi co tu up lai khong?
<Nam_Son> :-Dhẻm biết hên xui hình như ko
<vubuntor378> he he
<t8ax> có
<vubuntor378> a ma anh co con di hoc khong
<t8ax> lưu cache lại mà
<Nam_Son> =-Ohồi tôi up trả thấy lưu
<vubuntor378> hoc truong nao the
<vubuntor378> la sao a?
<Nam_Son> cache chừng 50MB
<Nam_Son> cái này tới mấy trăm sao mà lưu
<vubuntor378> the la the nao anh?
<Nam_Son> :)cache là lưu trữ tạm ấy
<t8ax> cache 50mb :|
<vubuntor378> :((
<n2i> Mà sao nó lại bỏ cache trong ~ nhỉ?
<vubuntor378> anh dang hoc truong j the?
<n2i> Nhất là ff, nhiều khi nhét cả đống
<Nam_Son> :-(hix sao mà firefox nuốt ram nhiều quá nhĩ
<n2i> Trường bôn ba hết cậu ạ!
<n2i> Chưa bằng chtome
<Nam_Son> mở có 1 tab xem phim online nó nuốt 520M
<t8ax> Nam_Son: nhẹ thế ;)
<vubuntor378> xem cache o dau the ?
<vubuntor378> em moi dung may tinh k biet j het tron
<Nam_Son> t8ax: vậy à nhẹ cái gì ram có 1G mà nó nuốt hơn phân nửa:(
<n2i> ặc ặc
<t8ax> nhẹ mà =))
<n2i> Bác coi lại sao chứ của em..hơn thế!
<n2i> :))
<t8ax> Nam_Son: coi film thì chịu khó down về xem offline, vừa nhanh, vừa đc tua film :)
<Nam_Son> t8ax: chiếm dung lượng:(
<t8ax> 1 bộ film tầm hơn 2G nếu dung lượng kha khá
<vubuntor378> chuan
<t8ax> 1 tập chứ
<vubuntor378> em toan down ve
<Nam_Son> t8ax: xem phim trên megafun tua thoải mái
<t8ax> HDD nhiu mà lại sợ ?
<n2i> HDRip thôi!
<Nam_Son> :)160
<n2i> Không chơi onlune, chóng cận! :))
<n2i> Xem xong..xóa
<Nam_Son> vậy là chưa xem phim trên megafun^^
<n2i> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=205 Ảnh này của anh khanh chụp ghê nhỉ!
<bksupybot> Title: Ảnh Ubuntu Desktop - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n2i> Miềng thấy rồi
<Nam_Son> hehe
<Nam_Son> tắt cái bin firefox
<n2i> Nhưng không thích online lắm
<Nam_Son> tiết kiệm được 520 MB ram
<n2i> Cứ MKV mà táng
<vubuntor378> sao em chay synaptic no bao' This usually means that another package management application (like apt-get or aptitude) is already running. Please close that application first.
<t8ax> http://lh5.ggpht.com/_rYdieyTPZvM/TOvY3kM_PfI/AAAAAAAAAD4/mXlWS9yLbm8/13.png desktop của buổi tối hôm nay :)
<t8ax> vubuntor378: đã bảo là đang update thì ko dùng đc cái đó
<n2i> vubuntor378: Chú đang chạy 2 trình quản lý gói một lúc đó
<Nam_Son> ham hố đâu có được:))
<n2i> Chỉ được chạy một cái trong cùng một thời điểm thôi
<vubuntor378> sax
<vubuntor378> lam nao bo bot 1 cai di?
<n2i> Tắt cái này đi
<t8ax> vubuntor378: nó có cho mở đâu mà cần bỏ bớt :|
<n2i> Chứ không thì tắt cái kia đi
<vubuntor378> tat nhu nao anh?
<Nam_Son> :-Dupdate xong đi rồi làm gì thì làm
<vubuntor378> co moi cai dang update Text and Language ma`
<n2i> nếu dang chạy apt-get thì tắt apt-get
<n2i> nếu chạy dơkg thì tắt nó
<vubuntor378> haizz
<vubuntor378> em cha hiu j huuhhu
<t8ax> vubuntor378: đừng động vào mấy cái đó nữa, để nó update đã đi hãy tính
<vubuntor378> okie
<vubuntor378> thanks may anh
<vubuntor378> a
<vubuntor378> em thay tren mang co nhieu giao dien dep the
<Nam_Son> :)cố rắng để học để sau này ko hiểu
<vubuntor378> lam nao cai giao dien the anh?
<Nam_Son> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<t8ax> http://lh5.ggpht.com/_rYdieyTPZvM/TOvY3kM_PfI/AAAAAAAAAD4/mXlWS9yLbm8/13.png bạn n2i ếu có ý kiến gì àh :
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Nam_Son> vào đó mà tự tìm hiểu đi bạn ơi
<Nam_Son> U chủ yếu là từ mò thôi
<t8ax> vubuntor378: học bò đã, chạy sau :)
<Nam_Son> thôi mình biến đây vô máy ảo win làm đề tài sáng báo cáo thôi! BB All G9
 * t8ax ếu fải dân CNTT mà mới dùng 2 tuần đã quen rồi này :) mặc dù nhìu cái ko biết =))
<vubuntor378> em dang hojc bo day
<vubuntor378> bb anh nhe
<n2i> vubuntor378: Khoan!
<vubuntor378> ?
<n2i> À, không có gì! Có gì lên đây trao đổi nhé! :)
<vubuntor378> tat nhien roi anh
<n2i> t8ax: Thay cái panel đi, để thế hoài nhìn màn hình lệch lệch thế nào ấy!
<t8ax> móa
<vubuntor378> la sao anh?
<t8ax> chưa bík làm sao làm cái panel kia :(
<t8ax> thấy hướng dẫn kêu chỉnh = gimp
<t8ax> mà gimp gì gì đó giống photoshop ?
<n2i> Chỉ là backgroud thôi
<t8ax> thu ngắn nó lại thì lại có 2 cái nút 2 bên... nhìn bẩn bẩn
<vubuntor378> anh oi!!!!!!!!1
<n2i> uhm
<vubuntor378> update xong cai' Language rui
<n2i> Ơi ơi ơi ời ới ợi!
<vubuntor378> lam nao nua~
<vubuntor378> :))
<n2i> Đó, thế mà, 2 thằng cùng ăn chung thì sao mà nó chịu được
<t8ax> n2i <== đệ tử chỉ tiểu đệ kia cài ibus đi :))
<vubuntor378> he he
<n2i> t8ax: Ặc ặc!
<t8ax> =))
<n2i> Chỉ trong UT mới đáng xưng hô vậy thôi nha! :))
<n2i> Ít ngày nữa miềng cũng lên hàm thì ok cả! :-D
<vubuntor378> giup em da nao`
<n2i> vubuntor378: Muốn làm gì nào?
<vubuntor378> cai ibus anh
<n2i> t8ax: http://imgur.com/cyG4O.jpg Đơn giản thế thôi!
<t8ax> cái dưới là của conky à?
<n2i> Hộp thoại chọn ngôn ngữ còn đó chứ?
<n2i> Không, tint2
<n2i> Cái panel nhỏ nhỏ, thích chỉnh sao thì chỉnh = file config
<vubuntor378> ???
<vubuntor378> sao anh?
<n2i> vubuntor378: Cài ibus à?
<t8ax> à há.. có chỉnh đc background cho cái panel đó ko?
<n2i> Vào synaptic chọn ibus-unikey đi
<n2i> tại hộp thoại language ấy chọn ibus nhé
<n2i> có cái list đó, chọn ibus đi
<n2i> sau đó cài ibus-unikey
<n2i> t8ax: Chỉnh màu thôi
<vubuntor378> em dan glan mo`
<n2i> ảnh chưa biết
<t8ax> vào cái Language Support
<t8ax> chọn Install/Remove language
<t8ax> sau đó tìm Vietnamese install
<n2i> Muốn vứt hẳn cái gnome-panel đi
<t8ax> phần Keyboard input chọn ibus
<t8ax> rồi log out vô lại là có ibus
<t8ax> ku n2i này chỉ đi đường vòng tội thằng nhỏ :|
<vubuntor378> the la the nao
<vubuntor378> sao moi ng chi 1 cach the may anh
<t8ax> đang mở cái Language Support đúng k?
<vubuntor378> vang
<t8ax> ấn vô Install/Remove language
<n2i> Cái đó là để cài language chứ có phải ibus đâu!
<t8ax> n2i ibus Ubuntu 10.10 đã có sẵn :)
<n2i> Đi vòng, biết nhiều, tự đúc kết! :))
<n2i> ibus-unikey ấy
<n2i> ibus thì cài mặc định rồi
<t8ax> cài = language có gui cho đơn giản ;)
<t8ax> cài xong là có ibus-unikey
<vubuntor378> tum lai bg em lam j?
<n2i> trong cái ibus--l17n cũng có sẵn unikey rồi, nhưng hơi dở
<t8ax> làm theo anh nói đi :|
<vubuntor378> anh noi lai nao`
<n2i> t8ax: GUI cho chú ấy! :))
<vubuntor378> dai qua chong het ca mat
<t8ax> vubuntor378: dài đâu, click chuột có 2 cái
<vubuntor378> anh noi lai nao em lam cai;
<t8ax> kéo lên mà đọc
<vubuntor378> a
<vubuntor378> co cai' ibus rui day
<t8ax> làm như thánh hay sao mà gõ đi gõ lại 3 lần rồi đấy
<t8ax> có ibus rồi giờ log out sau đó vô lại
<t8ax> cái chỗ nãy restart ấy, giờ ấn vô chọn log out thay vì restart
<vubuntor378> okie
<vubuntor378> thanks anh
<t8ax> chưa xong đâu ;) log out vô lại có chuyện nói tiếp ;)
<n2i> haha
<t8ax> ờ hớ
<vubuntor458> co cai bieu tuong ibus rui`
<vubuntor458> nhung sao k go dc nhi?
<n2i> t8ax: Ăn cắp!
<t8ax> ò kỳ hén
<t8ax> ấn chuột vào nó chọn cái dòng dài dài Per...
<vubuntor458> preperences ay a?
<t8ax> ờ
<t8ax> thì cái nào dài chọn cái đó :))
<n2i> Cấm! Not English here!
<t8ax> rồi qua tab Input method
<vubuntor458> :))
<vubuntor458> o
<n2i> Nói đại là Tùy chỉnh Ibus là được rồi! :))
<vubuntor458> no chi co cai bieu tuong ban phim' thoi
<t8ax> select an input method -> chọn Vietnamese -> Unikey rồi add
<vubuntor458> o tren thoi
<vubuntor458> a
<t8ax> ấn vào đó :-s
<t8ax> thụ động thế?
<vubuntor458> kho qua em co biet j dau
<t8ax> vậy mà khó gì
<t8ax> cái đơn giản nhất còn gì
<t8ax> mà nói nãy giờ chắc chưa vô đến nơi nhỉ :|
<vubuntor458> vang de em tu may mo vay
<n2i> Muốn dùng terminal thôi! :))
<vubuntor458> hoi nhieu qua cung ngai :D
<t8ax> làm tẹt ga đi
<t8ax> trc sau cũng fải cài lại Ubuntu 1-> 2 lần =))
<n2i> t8ax: Đúng!
<vubuntor458> :))
<vubuntor458> cai lai cho nho'
<vubuntor458> em nho lam rui` ay'
<n2i> Thôi! Vô UT tí rồi đi ngủ!
<t8ax> căn bản vì cài lại ubuntu có 15', trong khi đó fá nát ubuntu và sửa lại thì là 1 công đoạn dài 2 3 đêm liên miên =))
<vubuntor458> UT la j the anh
<vubuntor458> :))
<t8ax> vubuntor458: web sex của ng` lớn đấy mà
<vubuntor458> sao cai lai nhanh the dc?
<n2i> Không tò mò ở đây!
<t8ax> vào nghiện đấy
<vubuntor458> sax
<t8ax> vubuntor458: chứ chú cài bao lâu??
<vubuntor458> trang j the anh
<n2i> 15' thôi!
<vubuntor458> em cai gan tieng'
<t8ax> ẹc
<vubuntor458> :O
<t8ax> chúc mừng =))
<vubuntor458> sao lai the nhi?
<t8ax> lập kỷ luật
<vubuntor458> hu hu
<t8ax> lần đầu tiên có ng` cài Ubuntu 1 tiếng ;)
<vubuntor458> the cho em cai UT di
<t8ax> nâu nâu
<n2i> Không tò mò mà! Ừ thì lên google nhé! UrbanTerror Trang này!
<t8ax> ko hại đời trẻ thơ đc
<vubuntor458> po ly!!!!
<n2i> Ôi! Mình hại tương lai đất nước rồi! :))
<vubuntor458> ua UrbanTerror la cai j the anh
<n2i> t8ax nói rồi mà!
<vubuntor458> hic
<vubuntor458> map mo qua di
<t8ax> thì đó
<vubuntor458> 2 anh co nick chat k cho em
<t8ax> gây nghiện
<n2i> Vì bản chất nó thế mà
<vubuntor458> :))
<t8ax> chú ko nên ham hố
<vubuntor458> he he
<n2i> nick chat là gì?
<vubuntor458> phucin91
<n2i> Ôi! Không rao bán, quảng cáo lung tung ở đây! ok?!
<vubuntor458> okie :))
<n2i> Cái ních i a~ hú ấy à?
<n2i> Tiếng Việt nhá!
<vubuntor458> ???/
<vubuntor458> em da cai dc TV dau
<n2i> :))
<vubuntor458> nick chat anh la j?
<n2i> À ừ thì là!
<vubuntor458> :P
<vubuntor458> he he
<n2i> :-D
<vubuntor458> cai UT co j dau nhi?
<vubuntor458> cha thay j la nguoi lon ca
<n2i> Đâu có cài!
<n2i> Cài à? Cài ở đâu nhỉ?
<n2i> t8ax: Buồn ngủ à?
<t8ax> chÆ°a
<n2i> hay đang lang thang UT?
<t8ax> ko
<n2i> Làm thế em nó hư theo đó!
<t8ax> đang ngồi nghĩ xem mình nên nghĩ cái gì
<n2i> ặc sặc rồi lại ặc!
<t8ax> ;)
<t8ax> hỏi nữa k =))
<vubuntor458> bo tay hai anh:P
<n2i> Thường như cân đường hộp sữa(tăng giá!)
<n2i> Có chân bó luôn!
<n2i> Chân nào không bó được hoặc không nên bó thì thôi! :-D
<vubuntor458> ho' ho'
<vubuntor458> thoi huong dan lai em cai Ibus di
<vubuntor458> sao kho nhi
<t8ax> vào đó
<t8ax> qua tab
<t8ax> Input method
<vubuntor458> cha co huong dan chi tiet j ca
<n2i> Ủa, chứ không phải đệ tử chân truyền của mình tut xong rồi à?
<vubuntor458> vao cai j anh?
<n2i> làm ăn hay nhỉ!
<t8ax> cái mục Select an input method chọn Vietnamese -> Unikey rồi add vào
<vubuntor458> :))
<t8ax> vubuntor458: ấn chuột vào cái ibus chọn cái dài dài
<t8ax> ibus nằm ở panel phía cao tay phải
<vubuntor458> rui rui`
<n2i> t8ax: Thích dài dài!
<t8ax> lười gõ tiếng Anh =))
<vubuntor458> chi co chinese va Orther thoi
<n2i> Không quen gõ chữ không dấu! :-D
<vubuntor458> lam j co Vietnamese
<n2i> Kéo xuống dưới, có vietnamese mà
<vubuntor458> k co anh a
<n2i> Hay là chưa cài ibus-unikey?
<vubuntor458> rat tiec:D
<vubuntor458> hinh nhu chua :)
<t8ax> vubuntor458: nãy trong cái Language Support có vào Install/Remove language chưa?
<n2i> Vào synaptic cài đi!
<vubuntor458> vao Lanuguage rui sao nua anh?
<n2i> cài gói ibus-unikey ấy
<t8ax> móa dễ bị điênn ha..
<t8ax> nãy giờ gõ 4 lần rồi đấy
<n2i> support tận tình thế này mà!
<n2i> Xong chÆ°a?
<t8ax> cài cái ibus mà sao khó khăn nhỉ :(
<n2i> ai bớt, dễ thế mà! :-D
<n2i> (Chưa biết ai ăn bớt đi mà bảo dễ!)
<vubuntor458> hihi
<vubuntor458> em dang cai
<n2i> ha, mất "mạng"!
<t8ax> ồh líp pồ :o
<vubuntor155> Đc rùi
<vubuntor155> hí hí
<t8ax> gõ đc chữ "dzới" ko?
<vubuntor155> cám ơn các anh nhé
<vubuntor155> dzới
<vubuntor155> uấy
<vubuntor155> gõ đc anh à
<t8ax> good :)
<vubuntor155> mà sao cả giao diện là TV lun?
<vubuntor155> em không thích dùng TV
<vubuntor155> chỉ mún để gõ TV thôi
<t8ax> thế à :o
<t8ax> chúc mừng em :)
<t8ax> ng` đầu tiên cài Ibus-unikey đc cái giao diện tiếng Việt =))
<vubuntor155> sax lại trêu em
<vubuntor155> he he
<vubuntor155> :))
<vubuntor155> thật à
<t8ax> thật
<vubuntor155> thế em lập nhiều kỉ lục quá
<t8ax> giờ muốn tiếng Anh log out, ở cửa sổ đăng nhập nhìn phía dưới
<t8ax> chọn tiếng Anh là ok
<vubuntor155> okie
<n2i> dan me Ut qua!
<t8ax> nhanh nhể
<vubuntor575> ?
<vubuntor575> hà hà
<vubuntor575> đc rùi
<n2i> hehe
<n2i> UT em oi!
<vubuntor575> :P
<vubuntor575> không chơi
<n2i> Đi!
<vubuntor575> :P
<n2i> Thành zai cả ròi! Ngại gì! :-D
<vubuntor575> mà nó có j đâu anh?
<vubuntor575> :P
<vubuntor575> uây
<vubuntor575> sao trong chát thì k gõ đc TV anh?
<vubuntor575> chấm com hay chấm j thế anh
<n2i> Đang hứng quá!
<n2i> Không trả lời kịp!
<vubuntor575> thôi đê
<vubuntor575> :P
<vubuntor575> he he
 * t8ax ngáp ngáp
<vubuntor575> chat bằng j trong Ub thì hay dùng hả anh
<n2i> pidgin
<t8ax> đừng nghe n2i
<vubuntor575> làm nào down đc nó về anh
<t8ax> pidgin xấu lắm
<vubuntor575> có sẵn trong App Centrer không?
<t8ax> vubuntor575: ấn vào cái hình lá thư trên panel
<t8ax> có cái CHAT
<vubuntor575> thế dùng cái j hả anh?
<t8ax> dùng cái đó cho gọn
<n2i> Xấu thế nào, t8ax show ảnh đê!
<t8ax> =))
<vubuntor575> em dang dùng cái đó đây
<vubuntor575> nhưng k gõ đc TV
<t8ax> vubuntor575: thế đc rồi
<t8ax> sao ko
<t8ax> vào cái ibus hồi nãy
<vubuntor575> okie
<t8ax> qua tab Advanced chọn Share the same input...
<vubuntor575> sao nữa anh
 * t8ax đi chiên cơm ăn..
<vubuntor575> okie
<vubuntor575> hí
<vubuntor575> đc rùi
<vubuntor575> em pha mì tôm ăn đây
<vubuntor575> rùi đi ngủ mai mày mò tiếp
<vubuntor575> bb các anh
<vubuntor575> thanks các anh nhiều nha
<vubuntor575> UT đê :P
<n2i> t8ax: Ăn cơm rang à?
<n2i> Có cơm nóng này, mới nấu xong! :-D
#ubuntu-vn 2010-11-24
<codai2810> 0_o
<vubuntor029> co ai giup minh voi
<vubuntor029> có ai không giúp mình với đi
<vubuntor383> gì vậy bạn
<vubuntor029> MÌnh đã format hết lại HDD của mình và tạo một phân vùng Ext 4 20GB để cài ubuntu bằng CD mình nhận đc từ Ubuntu.com, nhưng quá trình copying file đến 80% thì nó báo lỗi unable to read gì gì đó, lú đó mình chờ cả tiếng đồng hồ nó cũng không nhích thêm, có cách nào khắ phục không?
<vubuntor383> híc
<vubuntor383> cái này mình chịu chết
<vubuntor383> hôm qua mình cũng mới cài Ubuntu xong
<vubuntor029> bạn cài bằng gì vậy
<vubuntor383> mấy anh ở đây bảo cài chỉ mất 15' mà minh cài mất gần tiwwngs
<vubuntor383> mình down Ubuntu về ghi ra đĩa rùi cài
<vubuntor029> bẠN Ở ĐÂU VẬY
<vubuntor383> mình ở Hn
<vubuntor029> nếu có thể cho mình mượn cd ddc ko
<vubuntor383> dễ mà bạn
<vubuntor029> OMG mình ở HCM
<vubuntor029> mình ko có ổ Ghi
<vubuntor383> ổ cd của bạn có ghi không?
<vubuntor383> trời
<vubuntor383> thế dùng Usb cũng đc
<vubuntor029> uhm
<vubuntor383> có hướng dẫn đó
<vubuntor383> mình mới dùng nên cũng k bít
<vubuntor029> mình được ship cái CD mà ko dùng đc buồn wa'
<vubuntor383> à bạn hỏi mấy pro này
<vubuntor383> hỏi đi mấy ông này bít nhiều
<vubuntor383> mấy anh ơi cho em hỏi
<vubuntor383> sao trong menu Applications của em không có mục Add/remove nhỉ
<vubuntor752> moi ng cho hoi voi
<vubuntor752> cai ubuntu
<vubuntor752> thi du lieu cu tren o dinh dang cu tren win xp chay dc ko vay
<vubuntor752> minh muon cai song son xp va ubuntu
<C4NoC> tất nhiên
<C4NoC> chủ yếu là chia partition
<vubuntor752> y minh hoi la
<vubuntor752> vao ubuntu ay
<vubuntor383> sao trong menu Applications của em không có mục Add/remove nhỉ
<C4NoC> bình thường
<vubuntor752> co doc dc du lieu ntfs ko
<C4NoC> vubuntor383: software center
<vubuntor752> van doc duoc du lieu tren o binh thuong a ban
<vubuntor383> là cái thay thế hả bác
<vubuntor383> cho em hỏi thêm bác ơi
<vubuntor383> em dung synaptic install 1 cái thmes nhưng làm thế nào cho nó hiển thị
<vubuntor383> cài xong nó chả bảo gì hết
<C4NoC> preference > apperance
<vubuntor383> okie
<vubuntor383> rùi sao nữa bạn?
<C4NoC> dzô đó chỉnh chớ sao
<vubuntor383> chỉnh như nào
<vubuntor383> mình mới dùng chả biết j
<C4NoC> vô đó mò
 * C4NoC hok xài cái đó
<C4NoC> nên chịu
<vubuntor383> u
<vubuntor383> thanks bạn
<vubuntor463> off auto login ubuntu 9.04
<vubuntor463> help off auto login ubuntu 9.04
<vubuntor463> help
<vubuntor463> help
<vubuntor463> off auto login ubuntu 9.04
<vubuntor4835> hepl
<vubuntor4835> help
<vubuntor4835> off auto login ubuntu 9.04
<vubuntor135> c moi ng
<vubuntor135> em vua cai xong U 10.10
<vubuntor135> h can cai them nhung thu j de hoat dong tam tam ha cac cac
<RCua> bạn cần gì thì cài cái đó
<favadi> vubuntor135: đầu tiền cài mớ ubuntu-restricted-extra vô
<RCua> nhưng thường cần 2 thứ
 * favadi vặn mỏ RCua
<RCua> D:
<vubuntor135> o cho nao bac
<favadi> .wiki
<favadi> }wiki
<RCua> !synatic
<ubot2> Factoid 'synatic' not found
<favadi> !synaptics
<ubot2> Factoid 'synaptics' not found
<favadi> !synaptics
<favadi> !synaptic
<ubot2> Là trình quản lý các gói phần mềm trong Ubuntu. Bạn có thể cài đặt, gỡ bỏ các phần mềm một cách dễ dàng. Xem chi tiết tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Trình_quản_trị_các_gói_phần_mềm
<bksupybot> Title: Synaptic – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
 * favadi túm cổ con bot ubot2
<vubuntor658> cac ban cho  t hoi cai
<vubuntor658> chinh IP va DNS o cho nao vay
<favadi> xem ở que bên trên
<favadi> có cái hình cái máy nháy nhay
<favadi> :|
<favadi> nhấn vô chọn edit connection
<vubuntor456> ở thanh panel bên phải trên cùng
<vubuntor456> chuột phải rùi edit connection
<vubuntor658> ban oi
<vubuntor658> sao minh ko apply dc nhi
<vubuntor658> cac ban
<vubuntor658> sao minh chinh DNS roi ko apply dc
<vubuntor658> la sao
<vubuntor379> Chao ban
<C4NoC> vubuntor658: thêm sudo vào trước
 * C4NoC cơm
<vubuntor379> Minh co mot van de dang can su tro giup cua cac ban
<vubuntor379> Hien tai minh ko sao cai duoc font trong ubuntu 10.10
<vubuntor379> helppppppppppp
<vubuntor379> Helppp: Khong sao cai duoc font trong ubuntu 10.10
<vubuntor067> cac ban oi
<vubuntor067> cai flash nhu the nao vay
<RCua> !ure
<ubot2> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<bksupybot> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor455> cac ban oi
<vubuntor455> bo go tien viet cho U nhu the nao
<RCua> !ibus-unikey
<ubot2> Ibus-unikey là phần mở rộng cho ibus để gõ tiếng việt một cách linh hoạt. Chi tiết về cài đặt và cấu hình cho ibus(-unikey) xem tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<voldemort248> ghet'
<vubuntor455> ma U10.10 la KDE a ban
<vubuntor455> minh ko hieu Gone KDE voi Xface la j ca
<voldemort248> kde, gnome, xfce, lxde fluxbox chỉ là cái gui - giao diện thui
<voldemort248> tức lầ cái bạn nhìn thấy, bấm vào ...
<vubuntor455> hhihi ok
<vubuntor455> ban oi
<vubuntor455> cua minh vua bi mat tieng
<vubuntor455> chang hiu cao ca
<vubuntor455> :(
<voldemort248> !ure
<ubot2> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<voldemort248> hỏi mr bot, mr google ấy
<bksupybot> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<voldemort248> 2 bạn ấy thông thái lắm cơ :))
<voldemort248> !bg | vubuntor455
<ubot2> vubuntor455: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor455> cac ban oi
<vubuntor455> bien giao dien cho Ubuntu giong mac OS nhu the nao vay
<vubuntor455> chi minh voi
<voldemort248> vubuntor020, gõ .g đem giao diện mac os lên ubuntu
<voldemort248> .g đem giao diện mac os lên ubuntu
<bkphenny> voldemort248: http://moriator.wordpress.com/2008/05/03/tuy-bi%E1%BA%BFn-giao-di%E1%BB%87n-cho-ubuntu/
<vubuntor455> link nay ko vao dc ban a
<vubuntor455> cho minh cai khac di
<voldemort248> .g biến ubuntu thành mac os x
<bkphenny> voldemort248: http://www.quantrimang.com.vn/hedieuhanh/linux/72596_Bien-Ubuntu-Lucid-thanh-Mac-OS-X.aspx
<bksupybot> Title: “Biến” Ubuntu Lucid thành Mac OS X | Quản Trị Mạng - QuanTriMang.com (at www.quantrimang.com.vn)
<voldemort248> đến tìm cũng lười nữa, chẳng lẽ vubuntor455 chưa bao giờ dùng tới google.com.vn sao ?
<vubuntor455> hhi
<vubuntor455> cam on ban
<vubuntor455> minh hoi cac ban co kinh nghiem
<vubuntor455> hay hon ma
<voldemort248> :( hỏi toàn câu cũ rích, có sẵn câu trả lời, 100 người hỏi toàn 1 câu y xì nhau
<voldemort248> :( hỏi toàn câu cũ rích, có sẵn câu trả lời, 100, n, x, y, z người hỏi toàn 1 câu y xì nhau
<vubuntor455> bac oi em hoi cai
<vubuntor455> cai giao dien mac vao
<vubuntor455> cac chuc nang no van bt chu
<voldemort248> vẫn thế có thay đổi gì dâu, khác cái menu, ảnh nền thui
<vubuntor773> Hi cac ban
<vubuntor773> CHO MINH HOI VE FIFRE FOX - bi loi ko dung duoc
<voldemort248> vubuntor773, thì google lỗi của bạn đi
<codai2810> vubuntor773: lỗi gì thế bạn?
<vubuntor773> Cai xong FF khong chay duoc
<vubuntor773> No hien len bang Crash Repoter
<vubuntor773> Reset hoac Thoat xong deu ko chay duoc
<vubuntor773> da go bo va cai lai van khong chay duoc
<vubuntor773> dang dung AVG 2011 free
<voldemort248> bạn dùng hdh gì vậy ?
<vubuntor773> Win 7
<vubuntor773> Ultimate
<voldemort248> cài revouninstall vào gỡ sạch firefox ra và cài lại ff
<vubuntor773> Da lam roi ma van ko co tac dung gi
<voldemort248> mở cmd ra chạy chkdsk
<voldemort248> update win
<vubuntor773> OK de minh lam thu xem sao - ko duoc nua thi cai lai Win vay
<voldemort248> scan sạch virús đê
<t8ax> sao cái AWN của mình giờ cứ ấn vô là nó mở cửa sổ mới nhỉ
<vubuntor804> hi
<vubuntor804>  why fifox not start automatically link is from yahoo messenger? please
<vubuntor804> hepl me
<voldemort248> vubuntor804, what's your os using ?
<RCua> có yahoo messenger trên ubuntu à?
<vubuntor804> fire fox
<voldemort248> bày dặt quá
<codai2810> vubuntor804: windows?
<vubuntor804> XP
<t8ax> fắc, alô Bill Gates mà hỏi
<vubuntor804> i want  to login my email by yahoo messenger
<codai2810> vubuntor804: /join #windows
<vubuntor804> use Firefox
<voldemort248> this's ubuntu-vn channel
<vubuntor804> but it use  auto IE
<voldemort248> can remove clean firefox and use IE 9
<t8ax> vubuntor804: stupid guy? can you understand Vietnamese?
<vubuntor804> yes
<t8ax> yes thì nói mẹ nó tiếng Việt đi bằy đặt anh ngữ
<voldemort248> t8ax, tây thì sao nào bác
<thuong> nói anh ngữ cho nó oách
<vubuntor804> trong nay toàn tây mà
<RCua> giữ lịch sự trong ngôn từ sử dụng nhé
<vubuntor804> ủa
 * voldemort248 dạp vubuntor804 
<vubuntor804> người việt hết hả?
<codai2810> vubuntor804: mocs đâu ra tây?
<voldemort248> lắm sẹo
<vubuntor804> hahahaahaa
<vubuntor804> có ai biết ko?
<codai2810> vubuntor804: nhưng mà ko có ai dùng windows đâu
<vubuntor804> chỉ tớ với
<t8ax> vubuntor804: này nhá, click chuột phải vào thanh start -> Prot... rồi qua Tab thứ 3 chọn cái nào là Internet thì để Firefox vô
<RCua> không dùng, không biết, không trả lời
<voldemort248> :))
<vubuntor804> uhm
<vubuntor804> để xem ha
<voldemort248> RCua, phản động quá :)) =))
<t8ax> vubuntor804: với lại lần sau câu hỏi thuộc phạm trù Windows + Yahoo Messenger này nọ đừng mang vô đây hỏi, mọi ng` ở đây nóng tính lắm
<t8ax> chúc may mắn lần sau :)
<voldemort248> :))
<codai2810> mà chữ vn to tướng ở tên channel rồi vẫn tưởng..... là sao nhỉ....
<vubuntor804> hic
<vubuntor804> vừa vào
<vubuntor804> ai biết đâu
<voldemort248> tại vubuntor804 chát english thì ai hơi đâu mà soi hồ sơ
<vubuntor804> uhm
<RCua> ubuntu venezuela
<vubuntor804> mình mở email từ phần mềm chat
<vubuntor804> sao nó cứ xài IE nhỉ
<vubuntor804> ko xài firefox là sao cac bạn?
<thuong> vl cộng đồng mở, cái #windows ở đây đông mem gớm thế, pác Bill Gate tài trợ Chanel đoá hả các pác
<codai2810> vubuntor804: vì bạn để trình duyệt mặc định là IE
<vubuntor804> ko
<RCua> vubuntor804: ở đây không hỗ trợ windows :-\
<vubuntor804> mình cài firefox mặc định mà
<vubuntor804> hic
<vubuntor804> thế biết đi đâu giờ
<codai2810> vubuntor804: hình như cài ở ymsgr cơ
<RCua> lên voz
<vubuntor804> à ừ
<vubuntor804> có thể lắm nhỉ
<codai2810> vubuntor804: bạn sang #windows hỏi chắc sẽ có người chỉ cụ thể
<vubuntor804> ừ
<codai2810> thuong: /join #ubuntu
<vubuntor804> cảm ơn bạn
<codai2810> vubuntor804: /join #windows cơ mà
<codai2810> vubuntor804: bên đó nói tiếng anh
<codai2810> vubuntor804: mà mình nghĩ bạn google chắc có đấy ^^
<thuong> vubuntor804 hỏi gì vậy
 * voldemort248 ngáp lắm gà quá, ăn thịt gà mãi chán rồi
<kentmt> may' minh` khong the? bat card wiless len duoc
<kentmt> co ai giup minh voi
<kentmt> bua nay bat len den wireless tat ngum'
<voldemort248> kentmt, bạn dùng HDH gì vậy
<kentmt> ubuntu 10.10
 * voldemort248 nghĩ là dùng u 10.4 sẽ tốt hơn 10.10
<kentmt> voldemort248 xai 10.4 ak
<kentmt> minh moi' xai`
<kentmt> nen chon ban? moi' nhat' lun
<t8ax> kentmt: ko lên đèn wifi à?
<kentmt> uh
<kentmt> im lun roi`
<kentmt> hix
<voldemort248> kentmt, ừm, phải downgrade xuống lần đâu tiên
<voldemort248> 10.10 thiếu thốn đủ thứ
<kentmt> uh
<kentmt> chac' mai mot' phai chuyen xuong' 10.4 xai`
<vubuntor301> cho em hoi lam sao
<vubuntor301> cho em hoi lam sao de cai ubuntu tu usb, em can chuan  bi  nhung gi ,(cho luon em link ), va tien trinh nhu the nao. thank!
<t8ax> USB 2G trở lên
<t8ax> down file iso về
<t8ax> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download vào đây down
<t8ax> nhìn qua bước thứ 2-> chọn usb rồi Show me how
<bksupybot> Title: Download | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<t8ax> là có hướng dẫn
<vubuntor980> cho em hoi gui yeu cau nhan dia lam nhu the nao va phi bao nhieu .thank!
<geminious> mien phi
<geminious> ban o dau
<vubuntor980> o quan 9. tp.hcm
<geminious> - Công ty Lạc Tiên: ‎43 Vĩnh Nam - Phường 11 - Quận 8. Tp Hồ Chí Minh. (Không cần liên hệ trước cứ đến yêu cầu gặp giám đốc để nhận đĩa Ubuntu vào giờ hành chính là được, nếu không có giám đốc ở đó cũng có thể nhận được ).
<vubuntor980> vang em cam on
<RCua> (:|
<vubuntor533> mấy bạn cho hỏi lam thế nào để xem thông tin bios trong U vậy
 * _Tux_ thông tin gì ?
<_Tux_> mà vô BIOS mà xem
<vubuntor533> minh muốn biết tên bios thôi
<vubuntor533> nhưng không biết xem ở đâu
<n2i> system info & benmark
<n2i> Dang ban UT :(
<Nam_Son> ut?
<vubuntor540> các bạn cho mình hỏi làm sao để thêm 1 sound profile trong ubuntu 10.10 vậy, mình muốn tạo thêm 1 profile Analog Stereo Output + Analog Stereo Input, nếu để Digital thì không nghe với mic không hoạt động được.
<Nam_Son> vubuntor540 xài thử chương trình audacity xem
<vubuntor798> I want used ubuntu notebook x64
<vubuntor798> but I don't fount it
<vubuntor798> help me find ubuntu notebook x64
<codai2810> ai giúp đc bạn í thì trả lời đi kìa
<vubuntor798> ac
<vubuntor798> tiếng việt ?
<codai2810> :-"
<_Tux_> vubuntor798: ai đôn tìm thấy
<_Tux_> =))
<codai2810> vubuntor798: tên channel có chữ vn kìa
<vubuntor798> hix
 * codai2810 ko biết về việc bạn đang hỏi, đánh tiếng là nói tiếng việt thôi
 * codai2810 lặn
<vubuntor798> tớ muốn tìn ubuntu notebook cho bản 64 bit
<vubuntor798> nhưng tìm mãi chả thấy
<t8ax> thì bạn cứ down bản Desktop x64 về mà cài :)
<vubuntor798> có ai biết nó ko
<t8ax> Notebook = Desktop
<vubuntor798> ac
<n2i> t8ax: No UT à?
<t8ax> n2i mới out, thấy hơi lag lag, với lại mất chức No 1 rồi ;))
<n2i> Wao! Ai no1 thế!
<t8ax> geminious: hắn =>
<n2i> haha
<n2i> Không ngờ à?
<vubuntor798> mà cho mình hỏi
<t8ax> thấy cũng bình thường ;)
<vubuntor798> mình có bản server nhưng mà ko bit cài như thế nào
<vubuntor798> chả thấy tập cài đạt đâu cat
 * t8ax chỉ chỉ _Tux_ <== anh ấy biết
<vubuntor798> là sao
 * _Tux_ không biết
<_Tux_> windows user
<geminious> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eh6LytjTRkA&feature=player_embedded
<bksupybot> Title: YouTube - Nhân cách "cao thượng" của thím Đức Anh Idol (at www.youtube.com)
<geminious> Duc' anh hugo nay
<geminious> scandal moi
<t8ax> geminious: chém gió sang kia ;)
<geminious> uh :p
<vubuntor539> Em thấy bác afterlastangel bảo phải fix check sum cái đã mới có nhiều update khi chuyển từ server chuẩn sang server của FPT nhưng không thấy bác ấy nói là phải làm thế nào?
<vubuntor539> có bác nào biết không?
<geminious> }whois geminious
<bksupybot> geminious: Error: <domain> must be in .com, .net, .edu, or .org.
<Bacta> chao ban
<t8ax> ?
<vubuntor521> khi em vai wm-tool no bao What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel, lam sao de khac phuc ah
<Bacta> hikhik
#ubuntu-vn 2010-11-25
<vubuntor749> CAC BAC OI
<vubuntor749> cuu e voi
<vubuntor749> cho e hoi ve system tool trong ubuntu voi
<vubuntor610> chao cac a, cho e hoi tai sao may e lan dau su dung ubuntu 10.10 thi wireless binh thuong( online rat tot) nhung sau khi e voc thi wireless is disable luon e ko biet cach de enable. xin may a giup. thanks
<vubuntor030> huong dan hoc truc tuyen hdh linux
<vubuntor861> cho em hoi cai ubuntu can co cau hinh may toi thieu la bao nhieu.thank!
<vubuntor574> em muon cai ubuntu 10.1 thi can ram bao nhieu vay
<anyoneofus> vubuntor574, > 512MB là tốt nhất
<RCua> 1GB đổ lên là chạy ngon lành
<vubuntor574> con o dia cai can bao nhieu ah
<RCua> 512 thì có thể chậm trong 1 số tác vụ
<RCua> tùy phần mềm
<RCua> tối thiểu cỡ 4~5GB
<vubuntor574> em cam on
<vubuntor026> Minh moi dung ubutun co ai giup minh ti dc ko
<n2i> Muốn giúp gì thì phải có info chứ!
<vubuntor026> info la ji
<vubuntor026> ?
<vubuntor026> :(
<n2i> Ý là thông tin ấy
<vubuntor026> AH
<vubuntor026> Ua
<vubuntor026> Minh cai xog ubuntu roai`
<vubuntor026> Nhung ko bit' co phai? cai dat them gi nua khong bat nhi?
<vubuntor026> vd nhu
<vubuntor026> Car do hoa chang han
<vubuntor026> Van chua nghe duoc nhac hix
<n2i> Card loại nào?
<n2i> Chưa nghe được nhạc hay là chưa nghe được âm thanh?
<n2i> }ure
<n2i> Nếu chưa nghe được âm thanh thì phải xem lại
<n2i> Còn chưa nghe được nhạc thì nên cài thêm codec vào
<vubuntor026> Ca nhac va am thanh
<n2i> Con card đồ họa là loại đặc biệt hay gắn ngoài thì cũng cần cài thêm driver để sử dụng tốt nhất
<vubuntor026> Ua
<vubuntor026> Vay lam sao de cai driver ha ban
<vubuntor026> Minh la car ngoai`
<vubuntor026> ?
<vubuntor026> ?
<n2i> Vào System/Administration/hardware drives
<n2i> Nó sẽ tự động tìm kiếm driver nào cần và chỉ việc nhấn rồi chờ nó cài thôi
<vubuntor223> alo
<vubuntor223> trong server mình bấm startx
<vubuntor223> vậy giờ làm sao stopx đây
<vubuntor223> mình muốn cài cái biểu tượng card mạng (mũi tên 2 chiều) thì gói đó tên gì
<vubuntor981> 2
<vubuntor981> co ai khong
<vubuntor981> hoi chut nao
<vubuntor317> Sao minh mo? dc nhac roai` ma van khong nghe thay tieng nhi?
<vubuntor317> AI bit jup minh voi
<n2i> Không có tiếng à?
<vubuntor317> Ua`
<vubuntor317> Nhac chay roai`
<vubuntor317> Ma cu im lim`
<n2i> vào system test kiểm tra xem âm thanh có sao không
<vubuntor317> ?
<n2i> Bình thường có các âm thanh khác không?
<n2i> Kiểm tra vol chưa?
<vubuntor317> Khog
<vubuntor317> Vol het co~ lun
<n2i> Có loa không? :-D
<vubuntor317> Kick het len roai`
<vubuntor317> Co'
<vubuntor317> Nghe am` am`
<vubuntor317> Loa trc cai` win 7
<vubuntor317> Co sao dau
<n2i> vào terminal: alsamixer xem thế nào?
<vubuntor317> Minh vua cai` wa ubuntu
<n2i> Hay là card âm thanh khủng quá phải có driver riêng? :))
<vubuntor317> A
<vubuntor317> Dc roai`
<vubuntor317> Bi mute
<vubuntor317> Kick va nghe dc roai`
<vubuntor317> Hi
<vubuntor317> ^^!
<n2i> Thế mà!
<n2i> :)
<vubuntor317> Ua
<vubuntor317> Am thanh ra nghe om` wa
<vubuntor317> Chac fai chinh lai.
<n2i> Thường thì bên U nghe âm thanh to hơn bên ưin
<n2i> Cẩn thận tí. max vol là có ngày hư loa! :-D
<vubuntor317> Ua
<n2i> Giống y thằng bạn miềng, loa lap nhưng giờ rè nghe chả ra chi nữa!
<vubuntor217> chào mọi nguòi
<vubuntor217> cho mình hoir một chút đc không?
<vubuntor217> Sao haedphones của mình nghe đc nhỉ?
<vubuntor217> Nếu chạy Win vẫn nghe đc bình thương
<n2i> vubuntor217: Thì cậu vừa nói là headphones của cậu nghe được mà!
<vubuntor217> nhưng trong U mình không nghe đc
<vubuntor217> haedphones của mình bình thường
<vubuntor217> mình chạy // 2 HĐH là Win và U
<vubuntor217> Win thì dùng bt nhưng U thì chỉ nghe đc bằng Loa
<n2i> dùng alsamixer xem nó thế nào?
<n2i> Vào terminal: alsamixer rồi chỉ mình xem nó thế nào!
<vubuntor217> uwf chowf minhf chuts
<vubuntor217> nos ra 1 bảng thông báo màu mè ^^
<vubuntor217> thông tin về card. chip
<vubuntor217> cậu ơi giúp mình
<n2i> Oải! Thông báo thế nào ta?
<n2i> Nó không có gì thêm sao?
<vubuntor217> nó hiện ra 1 chương trình AlasMixer
<t8ax> n2i bữa làm sao để vào mạng khi ko có network manager nhỉ? quên rồi :|
<n2i> t8ax: Vào chỉnh /ect/network/interfaces
<t8ax> n2i bữa làm = lệnh mà :|
<n2i> vubuntor217: Cho xin cái hình! :-/
<vubuntor217> híc
<vubuntor217> minhf mới dùng U chụp hình màn hình như thế nào bạn
<n2i> chụp lại, vứt lên trên imgur.com rồi send links qua đay
<t8ax> vubuntor217: ấn nút Print trên bàn phím là chụp
<n2i> take screenshot trong applications/accessories
<vubuntor217> ừ
<vubuntor217> chờ mình chút
<n2i> Không chờ đó, nhanh lên! :-D
<vubuntor217> saxx
<vubuntor217> vứt lên imgur.com như thế nào
<n2i> vào đó rồi up lên
<t8ax> vào trang imgur.com rồi up :|
<vubuntor217> có cần tài khoàn khoog?
<t8ax> ko
<t8ax> vào đó là thấy cần gì hỏi nhỉ? n2i làm lại bài hướng dẫn vào net coi :-w
<vubuntor217> http://i.imgur.com/Wjxko.png
<vubuntor217> bạn xem giúp mình
<vubuntor217> n2i xem giúp mìh
<n2i> t8ax: Vào đó coi thế nào, cho dpch đi
<n2i> Không thì ghi static ip cho nó
<vubuntor217> ???
<n2i> vubuntor217: Mình thấy headphone mở rồi mà
<vubuntor217> vẫn đề của mình ?
<n2i> uhm
<vubuntor217> nhưng khong nghe đc
<vubuntor217> mình chay win nghe bt
<n2i> Chỗ PCM sao không có gì chọn nhỉ?
<n2i> Xin thưa là win khác bên này!
<vubuntor217> ừ mình đang định chuyển sang dùng U luôn
<vubuntor217> mới cài U hôm qua :D
<n2i> Có chữ MM ấy, bật thành chữ oo giống mấy cái kia coi thử!
<n2i> Nhưng mình nghi đó là mic mà, nên cũng chưa chắc chắn, thử lại đi!
<vubuntor217> làm nào bật
<vubuntor217> mình kick chuột cha có j cả
<n2i> chuyển cái đỏ sang và bấm M
<t8ax> sao có nhìu bác có vấn đề với ubuntu nhỉ? mình cài xong, bàn phím, touchpad, wifi, tai nghe, cáp đt, usb đều ngon lành :|
<vubuntor217> hơ hơ
<vubuntor217> mình không biết
<n2i> Của mình đơn giản hơn!
<vubuntor217> chả đc
<t8ax> nói chung của mình cài xong lúc đầu rất là good, nhưng sau đó mình fá nó hư= ))
<vubuntor217> chuyển thế nào híc hcis
<vubuntor217> cứ như dân tộc lần đầu sờ vào máy ấy
<n2i> Không chuyển được á?
<vubuntor217> thế cài lại U
<vubuntor217> :))
<n2i> Khoan!
<vubuntor217> Ấn nút nào để chuyển giữa các mục ấy
<vubuntor217> ????
<n2i> Sao chỗ headphone không thấy cọc nhỉ?
<n2i> các phím mũi tên ấy, chưa dùng command line bao giờ à?
<n2i> sao chỗ headphone không có cọc đó nhỉ?
<n2i> Mình thấy mở rồi mà!
<vubuntor217> chÆ°a
<vubuntor217> thế ấn gì để bật tắt?
<n2i> Chuyển lại đó và bấm mũi tên đi lên để tăng xem thế nào
<n2i> bấm M để tắt mở
<vubuntor217> ok
<n2i> M(Mute)
<n2i> update chÆ°a?
<vubuntor217> saxx
<n2i> Dùng chuột cũng được mà!
<vubuntor217> bg thì cả Loa cũng k có tiếng
<n2i> Lăn lên lăn xuống cũng ok mà!
<n2i> Ặc!
<vubuntor217> đâu có đc
<n2i> Mình lăn rầm rầm này!
<n2i> U thật là vô đối! :-D
<vubuntor217> của mình k đc là sao nhỉ?
<n2i> Chuột cả trong command line
<n2i> dùng mấy cái đều thấy thế cả!
<vubuntor217> cho U mình vô đối với :))
<t8ax> làm sau remove hoàn toàn cái network manager nhể
<n2i> t8ax: Vào synaptic và remove thôi
<n2i> Có một mớ gói network-manger trong đó mà! Thấy cái nào liên quan thì remove
<t8ax> nó còn sót lại mấy cái config mình lỡ chỉnh ko nhỉ?
<n2i> chọn complete removal
<n2i> dùng ubuntu-tweak chọn clean cònig
<n2i> clean config
<t8ax> à há
<n2i> vubuntor217: Thế nào rồi?
<n2i> t8ax: Gì thế?
<t8ax> ko mới cài thử cái wicd thấy cũng ngon, bắt wifi xa hơn cái network manager
<n2i> Nghe bảo thế!
<vubuntor217> cái heaphone có chữ Om
<vubuntor217> khoojg tăng giảm đc
<n2i> Có lần xài để dùng với wep, toát mồ hôi mà không được
<n2i> remove luôn
<n2i> vubuntor217: Vậy là chắc có vấn đề gì với headphone rồi
<n2i> mới cài hôm qua à?
<n2i> đã update chưa?
<vubuntor217> không
<vubuntor217> mình kiểm tra head rùi mà
<vubuntor217> up hôm qua rùi
<vubuntor217> làm nào chuyển từ 0M sang 00 thế bạn?
<n2i> Hồi nãy oo mà
<n2i> Bấm mm không được sao?
<vubuntor217> trót ấn cái gì ấy nóc huyển về 0M
<vubuntor217> híc híc
<vubuntor217> không
<n2i> Cài alsamixergui hoặc gnome alsa vào mà dùng cho nó có gui, đỡ cực!
<vubuntor217> cài cái đó như thế nào bạn
<vubuntor217> nó là cái j thế
<n2i> Nó là cái gui thay cho cái này chạy trong dòng lệnh
<vubuntor217> caif nhuw nafo banj?
<vubuntor217> cài như nào hả bạn
<n2i> Vào trung tâm phần mềm tìm theo tên rồi cài
<vubuntor217> okie
<t8ax> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded.
<t8ax> hớ hớ
<n2i> t8ax: Sao thế?
<t8ax> tại hôm qua
<t8ax> update
<t8ax> chÆ°a reset
<vubuntor217> sao thế nhỉ
<t8ax> xong rồi vào Ubuntu-tweak clean cache
<t8ax> nên vậy =))
<vubuntor217> bg nghe tiếng xẹt xẹt
<n2i> t8ax: Vụ này vui đó!
<n2i> Config xóa hết rồi à?
<t8ax> vào update manager dow lại :D
<vubuntor217> cậu n2i chụp cho mình cái của cậu đi
<t8ax> tại toàn vào terminal update :D
<n2i> vubuntor217: Đơn giản
 * n2i thích cái elegant gnome, mỗi tội nó lại màu tối!
<n2i> http://imgur.com/GqGKt.png
<t8ax> pin đt sạc 3 tiếng chưa đầy..
<n2i> t8ax: Nguy hiểm đó! :-D
<t8ax> mỗi tội xài 3 ngày chưa hết =))
<vubuntor217> đc rùi
<n2i> Lap hay đt?
<vubuntor217> có vẻ ngon rùi
<vubuntor217> he he
<n2i> vubuntor217: Ok rồi à?
<vubuntor217> nhưng head vẫn k đc
<vubuntor217> :))
<n2i> Đó! Không có việc gì khó, chỉ sợ mình không..vọc!
<n2i> Từ từ vọc thêm!
<t8ax> n2i đt
<vubuntor217> head đã đc đâu
<n2i> Phải có cái hỏng hóc, không ưng mới có mà vọc chứ
<vubuntor217> vọc hay thật nhưng nhiều cái toát mồ hôi :D
<t8ax> pin 1500 nên sạc hơi bị lâu :(
<n2i> Cái gì cũng đẹp thì chỉ ngồi nhìn rồi...chán! ;-D
<t8ax> trong khi laptop cũng sạc 2 tiếng xài đc có 1 tiếng rưỡi.. ẹc
<vubuntor217> ối dời
<n2i> pin lap miềng giờ lắp vô cho vui nữa thôi!
<vubuntor217> bây h cắm Head vào thì loa xẹt xẹt
<vubuntor217> hớ hớ
<t8ax> thôi reboot phát đã, mới update :)
<t8ax> n2i wicd có tray icon ở panel ko nhỉ?
<n2i> t8ax: Có
<t8ax> good men
<n2i> trong awoken còn có cái chỉnh icon cho nó nữa!
<n2i> vubuntor217: Nó chuyển âm thanh sang headphone mà chắc là không được nên thế!
<n2i> Có khi phải config lại sound serve hoặc alsa ấy chứ
<n2i> t8ax: Ai reboot nhanh hơn! :-D
<vubuntor217> hơ
<t8ax> có cần remove hết cái gì dính dáng đến network manager hay chỉ cần remove cái network-manager trong synaptic đc rồi nhỉ?
<vubuntor217> làm nào?
<n2i> t8ax: Thích thì làm!
<t8ax> có mấy cái thư viện của nó..
<t8ax> rồi mấy cái tên mở rộng..
<n2i> Có cái modem manager..
<vubuntor217> ???
<n2i> Thôi, kệ thế được rồi
<n2i> lỡ cái khác cần thì lại mệt
<t8ax> có đĩa Ubuntu gốc mà ;))
<n2i> dùng wajig để chọn cái nào không cần nữa thì remove
<n2i> t8ax: lên mặt à!
<t8ax> hố hố
<n2i> Vãi chưởng nhỉ!
<t8ax> reboot đây
<vubuntor217> cậu ơi
<n2i> ok
<vubuntor217> cái thanh dưới màn hình mà một số theme có nhiều icon để trên đó gọi là j?
<n2i> t8ax đâu rồi?
<n2i> Miềng reboot xong lên đây rồi mà!
<n2i> :-D
<vubuntor217> cái thanh dưới màn hình mà một số theme có nhiều icon để trên đó gọi là j?
<vubuntor217> làm nào có đc nó
<n2i> docky
<n2i> awn
<n2i> vv rất nhiều
<n2i> Vào trung tâm phần mềm tìm từ dock là ra liền
<vubuntor217> đấy gọi là dock hả bạn
<n2i> uhm
<vubuntor217> ừ thanks
<vubuntor217> sau khi mình down xong cái theme làm nào cài nó?
<t8ax> reboot phát chỗ boot chọn OS có thêm 2 dòng ặc ặc
<n2i> mở appearance ra và kéo nó vứt vào đó
<vubuntor217> khi vào thme =>install nó bảo đã cài
<vubuntor217> nhưng k thấy nó đâu để aplyy
<t8ax> nói về themes fải hỏi anh t8ax ;)
<n2i> t8ax: của mình tới 6 dòng nhân + 2 dòng test nữa! :-D
<vubuntor217> :))
<t8ax> n2i ý là lúc đầu nó có 5 dòng giờ nó lên 7 dòng .. ẹc ẹc
<vubuntor217> vậy bạn t8ã giiusp mình vụ thame nào
<n2i> tùy loại đó là full theme hay chỉ là control, border hay gói icon
<n2i> nếu là full theme thì thấy ngay
<t8ax> vubuntor217: nói chứ ko biết đâu ;))
<n2i> nếu là các cái khác thì phải customize
<vubuntor217> ừ bạn nói tiếp đi
<n2i> t8ax: Show hàng đi!
<t8ax> nô nô
<vubuntor217> sao để biết nó là full thme?
<n2i> pls!
<n2i> Not for me! :-D
<t8ax> đừng đụng chạm tới bệnh nghề nghiệp =))
<vubuntor217> ờ sâu cho xem nào
<n2i> 4him!
<t8ax> vào trang windowsvn là có hàng của mềnh =))
<n2i> hix
<t8ax> http://lh4.ggpht.com/_rYdieyTPZvM/TOuIuHR8uII/AAAAAAAAADo/IlRWne8-2RA/12.png hớ hớ ;)
<n2i> vubuntor217: Vào đây tham khảo!
<n2i> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=205&sid=a2c643fb77dfefe407a68dc52f6e7c72
<t8ax> http://lh6.ggpht.com/_rYdieyTPZvM/TOepfbbFHxI/AAAAAAAAABs/1U0s4X8yrN4/2.png hớ hớ :|
<bksupybot> Title: Ảnh Ubuntu Desktop - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<t8ax> http://lh4.ggpht.com/_rYdieyTPZvM/TOpTS0QKXSI/AAAAAAAAAC8/rBYxPs2pDE8/7.png hớ hớ :D
<t8ax> 3 cái ưng ý nhất trong tuần =))
 * n2i giờ không ăn chơi đua đòi nữa! :-D
<t8ax> casi wicd làm sao chỉnh dns :|
<n2i> Trong đó cả đấy
<n2i> chỗ options hay confrereneces gì đó
<t8ax> chỉnh xong ko vào đc :(
<n2i> Bậy bạ
<t8ax> đổi dns vào facebook
<t8ax> ếu đc :(
<n2i> bữa chơi opendns để vào facebook này
<n2i> Giờ đếch đổi ở máy nữa, mệt!
<n2i> Lên ngay modem đổi! :-D
<t8ax> nâu
<t8ax> dùng open dns nhìu lúc chập chờn ko vào đc web
<n2i> Vậy xài cái nào?
<t8ax> lúc gỡ lúc cài nên ko chỉnh ở modem đc
<n2i> đây, lúc gỡ lúc cài đây
<t8ax> n2i giờ làm sao đổi dns trong wicd :|
<n2i> ok rồi!
<n2i> Vào options của nó mà chình thôi
<n2i> không thì chỉnh profile của kết nối đó
<n2i> t8ax: dùng wicd vào mạng có key được không?
<t8ax> để xem
<t8ax> chÆ°a thá»­
<n2i> vubuntor217: Đâu rồi nhỉ?
<n2i> Chưa tìm được cho U soft nào có thể tạo âm thanh 3D kiểu như sfx bên win
<t8ax> connect lâu vãi
<t8ax> ủa sao ko đc nhỉ, báo sai password :|
<t8ax> ủa sao ko đc nhỉ, báo sai password :|
<n2i> wifi?
<n2i> ặc!
<n2i> key kiểu nào?
<t8ax> òh connect lâu nữa
<t8ax> wifi nhà miềng :(
<t8ax> chắc quay về dùng cái network manager
<n2i> Giờ nhìn theme nào cũng không ưa, khổ thế!
<n2i> ;-D
<n2i> Mới xài mà!
<t8ax> connect wifi lâu cực
<t8ax> khó đổi dns :|
<n2i> Đổi cực dễ!
<t8ax> modem wifi kế bên mà nó báo có 56%.. ặc ặc
<n2i> chỉ là bắt wifi hơi cực thôi
<n2i> nếu có key thì càng khổ!
<t8ax> các chưa tới nửa mét
<n2i> bỏ nó đi, thừ dùng iwconfig thử!
<t8ax> iwconfig?
<t8ax> connect = lệnh à
<n2i> Thôi! bb! đi chợ tí!
<n2i> uhm
<t8ax> ợ.. con gái ngoan của mẹ =))
<t8ax> đi chợ nấu cơm =))
<n2i> Tối về tám tí rồi UT :))
<n2i> Khỏi nói!
<n2i> :-D
<vubuntor217> ê
<vubuntor217> UT là cái j thế?
<n2i> t8ax: Giải thích UT là gì đi!
<vubuntor217> n2i là con gái à :))
<t8ax> UT là 1 trang web khiêu dâm của nước ngoài
<t8ax> có nội dung gây nghiện
<n2i> Nguồn mở!
<t8ax> bạo lực máu me
<n2i> Tức là ai cũng có thể tham gia!
<vubuntor217> ặc
<n2i> Có đủ!
<t8ax> ko tốt cho trẻ em đang mang thai và ng` già đang cho con bú
<vubuntor217> vào thấy có j đâu
<n2i> Vào đâu?
<vubuntor217> ông nào cũng bảo UT là khiêu dâm
<t8ax> .g urban terror
<bkphenny> t8ax: http://www.urbanterror.info/
<vubuntor217> có thấy khiêu cái j đâu
<bksupybot> Title: Urban Terror (at www.urbanterror.info)
<n2i> Có quá ấy chứ!
<vubuntor217> ờ
<vubuntor217> có j đâu
<n2i> vubuntor217: Chưa tìm đúng điểm!
<n2i> Cái đó gọi là ngụy trang!
<vubuntor217> ặc
<n2i> Không tin à?
<t8ax> W:Failed to fetch http://vn.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/Release.gpg  Something wicked happened resolving 'vn.archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<vubuntor217> thế điểm nào đại ca
<t8ax> quát đờ fắc :|
<vubuntor514> help
<n2i> t8ax: Vụ gì thế?
<n2i> à!
<t8ax> i don't know :|
<n2i> Sao lại lấy kho của vn?
<t8ax> ko update đc :|
<n2i> lấy kho của tàu hay của sing ấy!
<vubuntor514> lenh nao trong terminal de mo diao dien chinh am thanh vay mayhuynh
<t8ax> giờ làm sao nhể?
<n2i> miềng lấy kho chính
<vubuntor217> thế ngụy trang làm nào ?
<n2i> vubuntor514: alsamixer
<vubuntor514> aloo
<n2i> ừ!
<n2i> Ngụy trang đó!
<t8ax> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/Release.gpg  Something wicked happened resolving 'archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<vubuntor514> chinh am thanh trong terminal nhu the nao vay cac amj
<t8ax> ồh fắc
<n2i> Ai là thành viên kỳ cựu thì đc tham gia tất cả các mục!
<t8ax> này thì nước ngoài :|
<n2i> t8ax: Vụ này chắc bị gì với mạng rồi!
<vubuntor217> vẹo quá nhỉ
<vubuntor217> thôi k quan tâm lắm
<t8ax> n2i hớ :|
 * n2i quit
<n2i> Oải!
<vubuntor217> không giải quyết đc cái haed phone nhể
<n2i> empathy không có lệnh quit
<vubuntor719> chao pakon
<vubuntor719> giup topi duoc khogn
<vubuntor719> may toi mat am thanh
<vubuntor217> hơ hơ
<vubuntor217> giống tôi
<vubuntor217> nhưng tôi mất head phone thôi
<vubuntor719> lam sao day
<vubuntor719> nhu khong
<vubuntor217> góc phải phía trên cùng
<vubuntor719> ai co biet lenh chinh trong terminal khogn?
<vubuntor217> nhìn thấy biểu tượng cái loa không?
<RCua> alsamixer -c0
<vubuntor719> chinh roi  khong xi nhe gi het
<vubuntor217> alsamixer
<vubuntor217> nhìn thấy biểu tượng cái loa không?
<vubuntor217> góc phải phía trên cùng
<vubuntor217> khéo đang đê mute ấy
<vubuntor719> minh chinh max luon roi
<vubuntor719> khong duoc
<vubuntor719> sao day
<vubuntor719> ok roi
<vubuntor719> chih trong terniunal
<vubuntor719> cam on nh e
<vubuntor217> thế có dùng đc head phone không?
<vubuntor217> 719?
<nobawk> ko dùng đc headphone?
<vubuntor217> ừ
<vubuntor217> của mình chior nghe đc qua lkoa
<vubuntor217> haedphone không đc
<nobawk> thá»­ alsamixer -c0
<nobawk> xem có cái nào tên là headphone ko?
<vubuntor217> có
<vubuntor217> nhưng bật có đc đâu
<nobawk> có chữ MM ko?
<vubuntor605> chào các bạn
<vubuntor605> mình gặp rắc rối các bạn giúp mình đc không
<vubuntor605> mình k thể cài themes cho U 10.10 đc
<_Tux_> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<_Tux_> vubuntor605: Themes gì ?
<vubuntor605> mình đã xem và theo theo đúng hướng dẫn trên Google
<vubuntor605> mình down 1 cái trên mạng
<vubuntor605> về rồi vào Sys=> Prefe=>
<vubuntor605> Apper=> vào tab Thémes
<vubuntor605> install
<vubuntor605> nhưng nó toàn báo lỗi
<vubuntor605> "Glazy pack" does not appear to be a valid theme.
<vubuntor605> đó lỗi vậy
<vubuntor605> bạn nào giúp mình đi
<aliasvl> Xin chào các bạn!
<_Tux_> vubuntor605: file đó không phải file themes
<_Tux_> bạn giải nén nó ra
<_Tux_> có thể nó có cái khác :)
<_Tux_> (mình đoán là một cơ số các themes khác + icons ;)) )
<_Tux_> aliasvl: ... vl ...
<aliasvl> Có bạn nào hướng dẫn dùm tôi lập trình OpenGL tren Code::Blocks được không?
<aliasvl> gì thế ạh
<_Tux_> aliasvl: hướng dẫn kiểu chi giờ >
<aliasvl> cấu hình OpenGL tren CB
<aliasvl> trên windows thì mình làm với VB được nhưng ở Ubuntu thì chưa được
<aliasvl> xin lỗi là visual studio C++
<aliasvl> có ai giúp không ah
<_Tux_> aliasvl: VS cũng chạy được ở bên U cơ à
 * _Tux_ chưa xài VS bao giờ ...
<_Tux_> aliasvl: Code::Blocks
<aliasvl> Nhưng Anh ah không thể compile được ah
<_Tux_> nếu cài thư viện OpenGL roài
<_Tux_> mặc định có OpenGL Project mà
<_Tux_> aliasvl: Visual Studio ?
<_Tux_> thế thì mới sang windows mà dùng
<_Tux_> chứ bắt ae ở đây support VS trên Linux
<_Tux_> thì chịu ...
<aliasvl> thế thì em không hỏi anh ah
<aliasvl> cám ơn!
<_Tux_> ;))
<_Tux_> ai sút pót được VS của M$ trên Ubuntu thì help bạn aliasvl đê
<_Tux_> :))
<aliasvl> _Tux_: Anh ơi có thể chỉ em một vài kênh Linux ViệtNam không ạ,
<aliasvl> Chỉ biết mỗi kênh của anh
<_Tux_> aliasvl: đây không phải kênh của mình :)
<_Tux_> mình không phải founder
<aliasvl> vậy ah
<_Tux_> còn nếu bạn muốn biết vài channel của linux vn user
<vubuntor605> tux cho mình hỏi
<_Tux_> thì có #vnluser, #vndota, #vnut, #vithon, #vnsec
<_Tux_> nhưng mình nói trước
<_Tux_> với câu hỏi kia
<_Tux_> vào kiểu gì cũng ăn gạch
<_Tux_> =))
<aliasvl> sao ah?
<vubuntor605> tưởng khi tai về nó là file để cài luồn rồi?
<_Tux_> vubuntor605: ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor605: hơ, cái đó tùy bác tải được file gì chứ
<_Tux_> .tar.gz là file nén
<vubuntor605> vậy file thenes của nó đuôi j bạn?
<aliasvl> _Tux_:  vào kiểu gì cũng ăn gạch" là sao hả anh?
<_Tux_> vubuntor605: .... linux không phân biệt theo đuôi tệp :)
<_Tux_> aliasvl: tự hiểu đi :)
<_Tux_> vubuntor605: túm lại là chuột phải extract nó ra
<_Tux_> xem có cái gì ?
<vubuntor605> vậy t cần extra here phải không?
<_Tux_> vubuntor605: yeah :)
<vubuntor605> để mình thử
<vubuntor605> :)0
<vubuntor605> cám ơn nha
<vubuntor605> vẫn k đc
<vubuntor605> Can't move directory over directory
<vubuntor605> nstallation for theme "Orange-LiNstaBlackPlastic" failed.
<_Tux_> vubuntor605: ?
<vubuntor605> mình install bằng cái file sau khi giải nén nó báo lỗi như vậy
<aliasvl> _Tux_: ".... linux không phân biệt theo đuôi tệp" chẳng lẽ em lại tự hiểu ah!?!
<aliasvl> Anh nói mọi người không hiểu thì ...?
<_Tux_> aliasvl: cái đó cho bạn kia
<_Tux_> đâu phải bạn :)
<aliasvl> Ah em hiểu nhưng câu nói đó em suy nghĩ đó anh
<aliasvl> .... linux không phân biệt theo đuôi tệp : là sao?
<_Tux_> aliasvl: đơn giản
<_Tux_> 1 file shell.py với shell.sh
<_Tux_> có thể chứa mã chạy là cái gì cũng được :)
<_Tux_> không nhất thiết là python hay shell script
<aliasvl> 1 bên là Python 1 bên là shell
<aliasvl> ok!
<_Tux_> aliasvl: mình vẫn có thể để 1 file shell.py
<_Tux_> chạy như shell script có sao đâu :)
<aliasvl> hjjjj
<aliasvl> anh oi
<_Tux_> ?
<aliasvl> *.py & *.sh != *.*
<aliasvl> đúng không ah!
<_Tux_> aliasvl: không hiểu
<_Tux_> quan trọng nội dung file có gì
<_Tux_> không quan trọng . cái gì
<vubuntor390> http://duhocnhatban.4u4m.net/]Du Hoc Nhat Ban
<bksupybot> Title: Du hoc Nhat - du hoc Nhat Ban - du hoc nhat ban 2011 (at duhocnhatban.4u4m.net)
<vubuntor390> http://giaothuongtructuyen.com/du-hoc-nhat-ban-gttt/
<bksupybot> Title: Du học Nhật Bản - cho nhà nghèo ước mơ đi du học | GTTT (at giaothuongtructuyen.com)
<RCua> :-\
<RCua> gì đây?
<vubuntor390> k hieu
<vubuntor390> :-ss
<vubuntor677> cac pro oi
<vubuntor677> cho e hoi
<vubuntor677> e moi cai font cho ubuntu
<n2i> Hỏi không Pro được không?
<vubuntor677> khi khoi dong lai
<vubuntor677> thi firefox cua e the nay ne
<vubuntor677> http://farm3.anhso.net/upload/20101125/21/o/anhso-212349_Screenshot.jpg
<n2i> Nhìn vui nhỉ! :-D
<vubuntor677> no bi gi vay
<n2i> Trang nào cũng thế à?
<vubuntor677> trang nao cung vay
<vubuntor677> khong doc duoc chu nao het
<RCua> cài font gì đấy?
<n2i> vụ này hôom trước có ông cũng hỏi rồi, không biết chữa được chưa?
<vubuntor677> phong to len thi cung vay
<ducgiang_8888> có khi nào để font chữ màu trắng không nhỉ?
<vubuntor677> khong dau
<n2i> Chọn lại font cho ff chưa?
<ducgiang_8888> vubuntor677: bồ thử bôi đen mấy cái gach xem có đọc được không?
<vubuntor677> cac chu no thanh dung thang het luon
<t8ax> vubuntor677: vào disable cái addon Ubuntu trong FF thử coi
<n2i> Giỏi nhỉ! Máy mình chưa bao giờ được thế! :-D
 * t8ax đi nghiên cứu đt tiếp.. lát cho ku n2i coi cái screenshot ;))
<vubuntor677> http://farm3.anhso.net/upload/20101125/21/o/anhso-213058_Screenshot-1.jpg
<t8ax> good job men ;)
<n2i> Hay nhỉ, chọn lại font cho ff chưa?
<n2i> Hồi nãy cài font gì?
<vubuntor677> cai nhieu lam
<_Tux_> vubuntor677: sudo fc-cache -fv
<_Tux_> khởi động lại
<_Tux_> done
<vubuntor677> chep het font trong win qua luon
<n2i> vubuntor677: Làm theo Tux_ hướng dẫn thử đi!
<t8ax> fc-cache -fv
<vubuntor677> ok
<t8ax> ơ đệt ku _Tux_ hd rồi à :|
<n2i> Nhanh và ngay đi!
<nhl> ai giup minh cai drive VGA voi
<nhl> minh len trang chu cua nha sx down duoc 1 file .run
<nhl> nhung ko cai duoc
<nhl> minh khong "allow executing as program" cho no duoc
<_Tux_> nhl: ntfs ?
<nhl> la sao
<nhl> ah
<nhl> hieu roi
<nhl> :D
<nhl> thanks
<nhl> duoc roi
<nhl> cam on ban
<t8ax> #ubuntu-vn
<Nam_Son> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Nam_Son> !u
<ubot2> Factoid 'u' not found
<Nam_Son> !mount
<ubot2> Tất cả các tập tin có thể truy nhập trong linux được sắp xếp trong một cấu trúc cây lớn, còn gọi là hệ thống tập tin (file hierachy), gốc là '/'. Các tập tin này có thể nằm trên nhiều thiết bị. Lệnh mount có tác dụng gắn kết các hệ thống tập tin trên cách thiết bị vào cấu trúc cây lớn này. Chi tiết xem: man mount.
<Nam_Son> !cd
<ubot2> cd: thay đổi thư mục làm việc. Chi tết xem: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Sử_dụng_Terminal#C.C3.A1c_t.E1.BA.ADp_l.E1.BB.87nh
<bksupybot> Title: Sử dụng Terminal – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Nam_Son> !make
<ubot2> Factoid 'make' not found
<Nam_Son> !gcc
<ubot2> Factoid 'gcc' not found
<Nam_Son> !rv
<ubot2> Factoid 'rv' not found
<Nam_Son> !rm
<ubot2> Factoid 'rm' not found
<Nam_Son> !g
<ubot2> Factoid 'g' not found
<Nam_Son> !unikey
<ubot2> Factoid 'unikey' not found
<Nam_Son> !love
<ubot2> Factoid 'love' not found
#ubuntu-vn 2010-11-26
<vubuntor231> hj all
<nd-elec> hj all
<vubuntor379> alo
<vubuntor379> alo
<vubuntor379> co ai khong?
<nobawk> hinh nhu ko
<codai2810> is-a realtionship
<codai2810> interface type
<tien> soi me ne co!!:-D
<soicon> :D
<kid__> :|
<soicon> tien là huynh nào vậy ta :D
<samaclacda> hy
<codai2810> samaclacda: hy là gì thế bạn?
<samaclacda> hi
<samaclacda> có kênh IRC nào tiếng việt thảo luận về php ko nhi ?
<kid__> samaclacda:  /j #php
<samaclacda> kid_ đó là kênh nc ngoài,
<samaclacda> kid__:
<kid__> samaclacda:  tự lập phpvn đi
<samaclacda> uh mình cũng đang nghĩ thế
<samaclacda> có cai chanel php để mọi ng thảo luận học hỏi
 * kid__ mù php
<samaclacda> http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/changuide.html chưa đọc hết bài này nên chưa hiểu hết
<bksupybot> Title: The New IRC Channel Operator's Guide (at www.irchelp.org)
<samaclacda> liệu có cần resouce j ko nhỉ
<samaclacda> và việc maintenance có tốn kém ko,
<kid__> ?
<kid__> free mà
<samaclacda> ok kid__, maintenance có phức tạp về con người ko nhỉ
<_Tux_> samaclacda: :)
<samaclacda> di an com thoi
<vubuntor047> Cac ban oi cho minh hoi
<vubuntor047> Mở Terminal  nhu the nao zay
<vubuntor047> Mở Terminal  de go lenh nhu the nao zay
<vubuntor047> ?
<voldemort248> !bg | vubuntor047
<ubot2> vubuntor047: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<voldemort248> mang. chan' qua'
<vubuntor047> ?
<vubuntor047> oki
<vubuntor047> thank bvan nhui`
<voldemort248> vubuntor047, ban. dung` giao dien. tieng' viet. hay tieng' anh ?
<vubuntor047> ^^!
<voldemort248> trong menu > bo? tro. do'
<voldemort248> trong menu > accessories do'
<voldemort248> an' alt + f2 go~ terminal cung~ ra
<vubuntor047> oki
<vubuntor047> thank
<vubuntor047> MInh hoi phan cung driver cua minh nhu the nay la oki roai fai ko
<vubuntor047> ace (rev 02) 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P PCI to AGP Controller (rev 02) 00:06.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P Processor to I/O Memory Interface (rev 02) 00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02) 00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02) 00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporat
<voldemort248> !paste | vubuntor047
<ubot2> vubuntor047: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<voldemort248> ubuntu cai` dc tren moi. pc
<voldemort248> laptop, desktop, server ....., netop, netbook
<vubuntor047> sao minh` an chuot phai len man hen despsok ko hien ra phan tao thu muc foder nhi?
<vubuntor047> Ko bit minh` tich' nham` vao dau ko
<vubuntor047> ???????
<voldemort248_> vubuntor047, ban dung` giao dien. gi` gnome, kde, ... hDH nao` ubuntu, slack, window xp ?
<vubuntor047> Gnome
<vubuntor047> Minh dung gonme
<vubuntor047> Luc cai xog an bt gio`
<vubuntor047> nhu kieu minh khoa' doa
<vubuntor047> ?
<voldemort248_> vubuntor047, ban. xem ki~ huong' dan~chua ?
<voldemort248_> .g cai dat ubuntu bang usb quantrimang.com.vn
<bkphenny> voldemort248_: http://www.quantrimang.com.vn/hethong/linux/67861_Format-USB-trong-Ubuntu-bang-Gparted.aspx
<bksupybot> Title: Format USB trong Ubuntu bằng Gparted | Quản Trị Mạng - QuanTriMang.com (at www.quantrimang.com.vn)
<voldemort248_> .g install ubuntu vào usb quantrimang.com.vn
<bkphenny> voldemort248_: http://www.quantrimang.com.vn/hethong/linux/67861_Format-USB-trong-Ubuntu-bang-Gparted.aspx
<bksupybot> Title: Format USB trong Ubuntu bằng Gparted | Quản Trị Mạng - QuanTriMang.com (at www.quantrimang.com.vn)
<voldemort248_> .g install ubuntu vào usb
<bkphenny> voldemort248_: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<bksupybot> Title: Download | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor047> sao minh ko go~ dc pass trong teminal nhi
<vubuntor047> sao minh ko go~ dc pass trong teminal nhi
<vubuntor047> ????
<voldemort248_> doi? pass sudo pass
<voldemort248_> pass ban. dat. luc' cai` ubuntu do'
<vubuntor047> oki
<vubuntor047> hi
<vubuntor667> alo
<vubuntor667> mình dùng ubuntu trong VMware
<vubuntor667> nên khi bấm Ctrl+Alt + Fx thì không dc
<vubuntor667> do trùng phím tắt
<vubuntor667> vậy làm sao
<vubuntor332> hi
<vubuntor161> ko bit ubuntu co phan` note nhu cua win 7 de? ben ngoai` man` hinh` ko cac ban nhi>?
<vubuntor161> ko bit ubuntu co phan` note nhu cua win 7 de? ben ngoai` man` hinh` ko cac ban nhi>?
<vubuntor332> cho minh hoi , muon xin dia cai ubuntu thi phai lam ssao
<voldemort248_> co' tomboy, note
<voldemort248_> tim` trong software-center di
<vubuntor417> may ban oi cho minh link huong bang video nha
<nobawk> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor149> Minh dow goi phan mem 134607-BlackHat.tar.gz nay ve
<vubuntor149> giai nen ra
<vubuntor149> ko bit cai` dat kieu ji`
<vubuntor149> CO ai bit jup minh ti
<vubuntor149> ????
<vubuntor149> ??????
<vubuntor149> Minh dow goi phan mem 134607-BlackHat.tar.gz nay ve
<vubuntor149> ko bit cai` dat kieu ji`
<vubuntor149> CO ai bit jup minh ti
<codai2810> .g cài đặt gói .tar.gz
<bkphenny> codai2810: http://ddth.com/showthread.php?t=130007
<vubuntor149> ?
<voldemort248_> ./me k0 fai? hacker nen chiu. k0 biet' blackhat gi` het' tron :(
<voldemort248_> thong cam? nha
<codai2810> vubuntor149: thử xem hướng dẫn trong link trên xem
<voldemort248_> .g compile trên ubuntu | vubuntor149
<bkphenny> voldemort248_: http://int3ractive.blogspot.com/2010/10/using-flash-builder-4-on-ubuntu.html
<vubuntor149> Oki
<vubuntor149> Dang xem va cai`
<vubuntor149> Hi
<bksupybot> Title: Int3ractive: Using Flash Builder 4 on Ubuntu (at int3ractive.blogspot.com)
<vubuntor441> mấy a giúp e vs
<t8ax> Giúp gì?
<vubuntor441> sau khi update từ 10.04->10.10
<vubuntor441> ko thể vào GUI được
<vubuntor441> startx rùi vẫn ko được
<t8ax> Muốn update thì tốt nhất là cài mới
<voldemort248_> vào recovery mode di
<vubuntor441> đã chót upgrade rùi  :D
<voldemort248_> uddate thì cũng phải giữ kernel cũ chứ, kernel mới thì cũng phải có chế độ recovery
<vubuntor441> voldemort248_: rùi thì sao nữa anh
<voldemort248_> vào recovery restart X
<voldemort248_> hay gõ sudo dpkg-reconfigre xorg
<voldemort248_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg trên terminal
<voldemort248_> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor906> chào mọi người
<vubuntor906> cho mình hỏi 1 tí đc không?
<vubuntor906> alô
<vubuntor906> có ai ở đó không?
<voldemort248_> lắm spammer thế trời
<vubuntor906> mình ko phảm spam mà
<vubuntor906> mình hỏi 1 tí đc không?
<vubuntor906> về vụ cài đặt Ubuntu
<vubuntor906> híc
<vubuntor862> chao
<vubuntor906> có ai giúp ko?
<vubuntor862> em dang can cai bo go tieng viet
<vubuntor862> em loay hoay ca tuan rui ma chua cai dc
<vubuntor862> co ai giup em ko
<voldemort248_> !ibus-unikey | vubuntor862
<ubot2> vubuntor862: Ibus-unikey là phần mở rộng cho ibus để gõ tiếng việt một cách linh hoạt. Chi tiết về cài đặt và cấu hình cho ibus(-unikey) xem tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<voldemort248_> .g cài đặt ubuntu 10.10 lên usb
<bkphenny> voldemort248_: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<bksupybot> Title: Download | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor441> voldemort248_: còn cách nào khác ko anh. e thấy ko hiệu quả
<voldemort248_> cài u thì chờ tí
<voldemort248_> http://www.baomoi.com/Info/Cai-dat-song-song-Ubuntu-1010-voi-Windows-7/76/5012999.epi
<bksupybot> Title: Cài đặt song song Ubuntu 10.10 với Windows 7 - Thông tin liên quan - 10/14/2010 - TTCN (at www.baomoi.com)
<voldemort248_> http://www.thongtincongnghe.com/article/17428
<bksupybot> Title: Cài đặt Ubuntu lên trên USB của bạn - Thông tin công nghệ (at www.thongtincongnghe.com)
<vubuntor906> mấy anh ơi em bị thế này
<vubuntor906> sau khi cài đặt từ đĩa
<vubuntor906> ver. 10.10 hay 10.04
<vubuntor906> khi restart máy để vào Ubuntu hoàn tất cài đặt
<vubuntor906> khi boot vào hay vào đc desktop thì tự nhiên máy đứng cứng đơ
<vubuntor906> chuột cứng đơ, còn lại là hiện ra giao diện boot của Ubuntu
<vubuntor906> em post bài này nè http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=13217
<bksupybot> Title: [Load] Xin các anh các bro giúp đỡ Newbie này!!! - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor906> ai giúp em với
<vubuntor906> :(
<voldemort248_> dang doc.
<voldemort248_> mang. lag
<vubuntor906> dạ
<vubuntor906> cám ơn các anh nhiều
<vubuntor906> em mong các anh giúp đỡ em đc ạ
<voldemort248_> to' chua bao gio` dung` wubi cả
<vubuntor906> híc
<vubuntor906> Wubi nhanh mà
<voldemort248_> 1/ cài = live cd, 2/ cai = usb
<vubuntor906> cài = boot tùm lum hết
<voldemort248_> .g cài ubuntu trực tiếp từ ổ cứng
<bkphenny> voldemort248_: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=10777
<bksupybot> Title: CÀI ĐẶT Ubuntu, Linux Mint, Ubuntu Studio... TỪ Ổ CỨNG - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor906> cài = boot làm ổ cứng mình bị mất hết 8GB
<vubuntor906> giờ sao ạ?
<voldemort248_> thì tim` usb ma` cai`
<vubuntor906> cài = USB thì hết à?
<voldemort248_> check bad sector phan vung` bi. mat'
<vubuntor906> mấy anh reply trong thread đc không?
<vubuntor906> :-S
<voldemort248_> xem no' con` k0, resize no' lai. va` format phan vung` moi' cho u
<vubuntor906> uhm
<vubuntor906> giờ e đang lo làm sao cài mà ko bị treo máy khi boot hay vừa vào desktop kìa
<vubuntor906> :-S
<voldemort248_> ngoi`cho` thoi
<vubuntor906> ??
<voldemort248_> cho` load xong thui, k0 co' cach' nao` khac' ca
<voldemort248_> xoa' may' phan vung` ubuntu cu~ di cai` lai. tu`dau`
<vubuntor906> đang boot giữa chừng vào Ubuntu thì treo
<voldemort248_> con` tren forum ti' se~ co' ng` tra? loi`
<vubuntor906> em làm đi làm lại hơn chục lần
<voldemort248_> cai` ubuntu 10.04 thi` tot' hon 10.10
<vubuntor906> bản nào cũn treo máy hết
<vubuntor906> :(
<voldemort248_> vubuntor906, bo? dia~ win vao` fixmbr da~
<voldemort248_> roi` xoa' phan vung` ubuntu cu~ di
<voldemort248_> cai` ubuntu lai. tu` dau`
<vubuntor906> Fix MBR
<vubuntor906> = EasyBCD đc ko ạ?
<vubuntor906> lỗi này liên quan tới MBR à?
<voldemort248_> vubuntor906, fixmbr để xem vào win có bình thường k0 đẫ, phan vung` win co' bi. sao k0
<voldemort248_> roi` moi'
<voldemort248_> roi` moi' cai` moi' ubuntu vao`
<voldemort248_> ubuntu can`1 phan vung` lam` /, 1 phan vung` lam` swap, tong? cong. 2 phan vung` .
<voldemort248_> con` password ban. dat. thi` phai? tu. nho' thui
 * voldemort248 is away: Away
 * voldemort248 is back (gone 00:00:24)
 * voldemort248 is away: have to dinner
 * voldemort248 is away: have to dinner
<vubuntor369> co ai giup mih voi
<vubuntor369> help.........................................
<n2i> Gì nghe căng thẳng thế?
<vubuntor369> minh ko the dang nhap vao ubuntu dc roi
<n2i> Sao lại vậy?
<vubuntor369> khong biet minh vua go mot goi phan mem ra
<n2i> Mất pass hay sao?
<vubuntor369> sau do khoi dong lai
<n2i> Gỡ gì? Nó báo sao?
<t8ax> gỡ = synaptic đúng ko?
<vubuntor369> dug
<n2i> t8ax: Gỡ synaptic không sao cả!
<t8ax> chắc thịt luôn cái gnome =))
<vubuntor369> uh
<n2i> Nghi lắm!
<n2i> Vậy thì cài vào!
<vubuntor369> hinh nhu la vay minh thay cho chon moi truog dag nhap mat tieu roi
<t8ax> n2i ý mình là gỡ trong synaptic xong rồi cái gói đó nó kèm theo thằng gnome =))
<n2i> Có gì đâu mà hoảng!
<n2i> t8ax: uhm
<vubuntor369> lam sao cai lai day khog the vao dc roi ?
<n2i> Dualboot hay cài một mình ubuntu thế?
<vubuntor369> dualboot
<n2i> Vào chế độ recovery
<vubuntor369> minh dag xai win 7 de hoi cac ban
<t8ax>  ấn Ctrl Alt F1 trong ubuntu rồi gõ sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ;)
<n2i> Vậy càng dễ
<n2i> t8ax: Học nhanh nhỉ! ;-)
<vubuntor369> minh lo tat che do recovery roi lam saobat lai day ?
<t8ax> n2i làm 2 lần rồi =))
<n2i> Lo gì
<n2i> vubuntor369: Tắt rồi à? Tắt bằng cách nào?
<t8ax> vubuntor369: lúc Boot chọn Ubuntu như bình thường đi, xong nó tới màn hình Wallpaper bạn ấn Ctrl Alt phím F1
<n2i> Nếu vậy làm như t8ax bảo ấy!
<vubuntor369> ok cam on cac bac !
<n2i> Làm từ từ, không chốc lại lên hét ầm!
<t8ax> vubuntor369: làm xong trong đó gõ reboot
<vubuntor369> co can luu y j khog cac bac ?
<t8ax> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<n2i> Không cần reboot cũng ok!
<t8ax> sau đó reboot
<n2i> Không cần lưu ý gì cả!
<n2i> Làm cho quen! ;-)
<t8ax> ko reboot thì ấn Ctrl Alt F7 hoặc F8 hoặc F9 =))
<t8ax> n2i ko chỉ cách vào lại chế độ màn hình àh =))
<vubuntor369> vay thi cam on 2 bac de em lam thu
<n2i> startx
<n2i> Đó là khi xorg chưa khởi động
<n2i> còn nếu đã chạy thì cứ ctrl atl f7,8 là được
<vubuntor948> cho hỏi 1 câu, đang dùng U mà muốn bỏ U cài lại win thì định dạng ổ đĩa lại bằng cách nào???
<n2i> Không có cách nào cậu à, phải chịu vậy thôi!
<t8ax> vubuntor948: cài chương trình trên Win format
<vubuntor948> thật không
<vubuntor948> t8ax: Là sao không hiểu
<vubuntor948> đang dùng U mà
<vubuntor948> chỉ dùng 1 mình U thôi
<t8ax> bỏ U cài W
<t8ax> thì bỏ đĩa Win vô cài
<vubuntor948> t8ax: không pải
<t8ax> là nó tự format hết
<vubuntor948> uhm
<t8ax> song song thì vào Win format U
<t8ax> lý thuyết là thế.. thành công thì hên xui =))
<vubuntor948> sặc
<vubuntor948> làm t mất niềm tin quá vậy
<n2i> Đùa tí ấy mà!
<vubuntor948> định dụ dỗ thêm vài ng` sài U mà thế này thì sợ thật
<n2i> Thực ra đâu có khó!
<n2i> :-D
<n2i> Vậy giờ tính về window hả?
<vubuntor948> không
<n2i> Bên U em nó đẹp là thế sao nỡ bỏ được!
<t8ax> tại vì, cài Win mà ổ đĩa chưa phân vùng ntfs hoặc fat này nọ
<t8ax> nó cài hết lên 1 vùng = toàn bộ HDD
<vubuntor948> chỉ là dụ vài ng sài U thôi
<t8ax> vào đc WIn fải chia lại 1 lần nữa
<t8ax> tỷ lệ cài Win là 2 lần đổ lên ;)
<vubuntor948> nhưng sợ không có đường lùi nên hỏi tr ak mà
<n2i> Sao nghe phức tạp thế!
<n2i> vubuntor948: Chẳng sao cả!
<t8ax> vubuntor948: cài song song U vs W đi
<n2i> Trong U còn có những công cụ phân vùng nổi hơn win
<vubuntor948> thế khi dùng Wubi thì mình có gỡ đc U khi cần khôg
<n2i> Wubi thì khỏi lo!
<t8ax> Wubi thì vào Win gỡ bình xờ thường
<n2i> Nó cài U vào như một app bình thường!
<vubuntor948> ok thank
<vubuntor948> vậy thì mình sẽ bắt đầu với những người khác bằng Wubi
<vubuntor948> còn mình đang dùng U mà
<vubuntor948> chia tay bác Bill rồi
<n2i> vubuntor948: Hoan nghênh!
<t8ax> vubuntor948: đừng
<t8ax> cài = Wubi ko tốt
<t8ax> cài = đĩa hoặc USB cho nhanh, khỏe ;)
<vubuntor948> t8ax:  là sao
<t8ax> nghe đồn có 1 số lỗi fát sinh khi cài = Wubi :D
<n2i> Chia tay bác bill thì nên cài thẳng bằng cd luôn
<n2i> Dualboot cho họ, không sao cả, rất dễ!
<vubuntor948> ủa không phải cài wubi là chạy file .exe trong đĩa cd đó sao
<n2i> Đúng rồi đó!
<n2i> Cẩn thận chóng mặt!
<vubuntor948> haha, cái này là quá thường đv mình
<t8ax> tốt nhất cứ ghi vô USB cài
<vubuntor948> uhm
<t8ax> 30' down, 2' ghi vô USB, 15' sau là có dual boot ;)
<vubuntor948> xin ghi nhớ
<t8ax> và sau thêm 15' nữa là vô đây hỏi.. 30' sau nữa là format Ubuntu =))
<n2i> 1 ngày nữa trở về Win! :-D
<vubuntor948> vậy là nếu mà mình cài song song WIn và U trên 2 phân vùng khác nhau thì không có cách nào gở bỏ U mà không làm tổn thương đến Win ah
<t8ax> mai nữa là đủ 3 tuần từ ngày mình cài Ubuntu ;)
<vubuntor948> n2i: nói quá ah
<n2i> Đùa ấy mà! :-D
<vubuntor948> t8ax: còn mình thì đủ 3 tháng
<n2i> vubuntor948: chuyện đó không lo!
<t8ax> vubuntor948: việc cài Ubuntu ko ảnh hưởng gì đến Win, gỡ cũng ko :)
<n2i> t8ax: yep!
<t8ax> chỉ là gỡ xong ko boot đc cả 2 thôi =))
<vubuntor948> đúng chính xác
<n2i> Ông này làm thế thì mem mới chạy hết!
<vubuntor948> hồi mới cài U
<t8ax> fix mbr.. <== là xong ;)
<n2i> Gỡ xong trả lại bootloarder cho nó chứ
<vubuntor948> dùng song song kieu đó, dẫn đến pải format ổ cứng
<n2i> Không sao cả!
<n2i> t8ax: Đang xài đó!
<dat> Logout
<t8ax> vubuntor948: sao fải format ổ cứng :|
<n2i> dat: ???
<vubuntor948> n2i: he he, t mà là mem mới ak
<n2i> Chứ sao lên hỏi nghi thế?
<vubuntor948> thì sau khi format phân vùng ext3 thì không vào đc win
<t8ax> n2i làm sao trả lại bootloader của Win :o
<vubuntor948> nên không biết làm thế nào hết
<vubuntor948> lần đầu dùng U mà
<n2i> t8ax: Vừa nói trên đó!
<nhl> đừng hù dọa ae chứ
<vubuntor948> đến h vẫn chưa biết làm thế nào
<t8ax> n2i nói sơ qua thử.. để lát rãnh ngồi format Ubuntu xem đc ko ;)
<nhl> đang xài song song đó
<vubuntor948> nên không dám mời ai dùng U cả
<vubuntor948> nhl: bạn đã thử format ổ đĩa chứa U chưa???
<n2i> recovery mode của đĩa cài xp: fix boot + fix mbr + exit
<n2i> Nhớ thế!
 * t8ax thử format rồi =))
<nhl> chÆ°a
<nhl> mới xài U 2 tuần ah
<vubuntor948> t8ax: kết quả thế nào
<vubuntor948> nhl: hihi..!
<nhl> định chia tay hẳn bác Bill lun
<t8ax> đó.. như bác nói ;)
<n2i> Ok hết!
<nhl> nhưng hơi tiếc mấy cái vụ game
<nhl> :D
<n2i> Hôm qua mới move /home
<vubuntor948> t8ax: là không vào đc win ak
<n2i> nhl: Công nhận!
<codai2810> nhl: game đê
<vubuntor948> nhl: t thấy trong U cũng nhiều game hay mà
<codai2810> nhl: urban terror đê
<n2i> codai2810: Hôm nay hăng thế?
<nhl> hôm kia mới cài đc garena
<t8ax> vubuntor948: giờ vẫn ngồi đây nè ;)
<n2i> Chắc tại mới ăn xong! :-D
<nhl> chơi dota từ sáng h
<codai2810> n2i: đê đê
<vubuntor205> ai biet cach nghe nhac truc tuyen tren u k?
<vubuntor948> t8ax: bó tay thật
<n2i> gì mà đê đê? :)
<n2i> vubuntor205: Nghe kiểu nào?
<vubuntor205> nghe bt thui
<t8ax> codai2810: rủ n2i ra Đê đó :|
<codai2810> vubuntor948: thế thì như windows
<vubuntor205> tui cai ma k ngh dk
<vubuntor948> vubuntor205: nghe trên trình duyệt hay trình nghe nhạc
<n2i> Nhưng 2 đê cơ mà! :-D
<vubuntor205> trinh nghe nhac y!
<t8ax> ra Đê để Dê =))
<codai2810> t8ax: liệu hồn
<n2i> vubuntor205: vlc cũng nghe stream được này
<vubuntor948> vubuntor205: tùy trình nghe nhạc mà
<t8ax> tại codai2810 ghi dư 1 chữ D => thật ra là Dê Đê =))
<n2i> nói chung là nhiều!
<n2i> t8ax: Chắc codai2810 cuống tay!
<vubuntor205> ban gioi thieu 1 trinh ho tui di
<n2i> Mấy ông nick giống nhau đổi tên nick đê, tab mệt quá! :)
<vubuntor205> tim mai chang ra dang dau dau day
<t8ax> vubuntor205: giờ là nghe nhạc Online = web hay nghe nhạc trong máy = chương trình?
<vubuntor205> nghe online!
<vubuntor948> n2i: làm thế nào để chỉ dùng 1 nick name trong này nhỉ???? mới tham gia vụ trực tuyến này gần 1 tuần ah
<codai2810> .g ubuntu nghe nhạc trực tuyến
<bkphenny> codai2810: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=12705
<bksupybot> Title: Sao không nghe nhạc trực tuyến được trong ubuntu10.10??? - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n2i> /nick nickname để đổi tên
<vubuntor205> rui,tui thay rui
<t8ax> vubuntor205: dùng trình duyệt web Firefox, Opera hoặc Chromium vào web mp3.zing.vn nhaccuatui.com nghe bình thường thôi?
<n2i> vlc nghe nhạc tàu hoài này!
<vubuntor205> the ah
<n2i> UIT: Sài Gòn à?
<UIT> n2i: uhm
<vubuntor205> hong.hanoi
<codai2810> :))
<UIT> hi` hi`
<n2i> Nghe tên biết liền!
<n2i> Nhầm, đoán vậy!
<UIT> biết ngay mà
<codai2810> vubuntor205: họ tên, tuổi, giới tính, địa chỉ, điện thoại
<n2i> Bữa trước cũng có bác UIT vào đây tám!
<codai2810> vubuntor205: và 1 ảnh cá nhân đê
<codai2810> :))
<UIT> hồi bữa hỏi không ai biết
<UIT> t chứ ai
<UIT> bó tay
<n2i> Ồ!
<nhl> UIT trường nào thế
<UIT> nhl: sặc
<UIT> nhl: ngại thế
<nhl> :D
<n2i> Nhìn tên là biết rồi mà!
<UIT> nhl: trường thuộc đại học quốc gia TP HCM ak
<nhl> uhm
<nhl> :D
<UIT> nhl: u học trường nào ???
<nhl> truong uit
<vubuntor524> mọi người giải thích giúp mình lệnh sort được không?
<UIT> nhl: xạo thế!!!! k tin!
<nhl> ac ac
<n2i> Một ! được rồi!
<t8ax> UIT: + nhl tám vào #vnluser ;)
<UIT> t8ax: sr
<Nam_Son> :)
<n2i> Ở đây thường chỉ cho các vubuntor* thôi!
<nhl> t8ax: rút kinh nghiệm đợt 1
<Nam_Son> t8ax: khó thế
<vubuntor524> mọi người giải thích giúp mình lệnh SORT được không?
<Nam_Son> !soft
<ubot2> Factoid 'soft' not found
<t8ax> tại có bác vubuntor524 đag hỏi mà ko ai thấy ;)
<Nam_Son> !sort
<ubot2> Factoid 'sort' not found
<vubuntor524> nham sort
<codai2810> .g sort command
<bkphenny> codai2810: http://www.softpanorama.org/Tools/sort.shtml
<vubuntor524> thank
<Nam_Son> vubuntor524: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sort_%28Unix%29
<bksupybot> Title: sort (Unix) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<n2i> vubuntor524: Vào đây thử nhé! http://www.linuxmanpages.com/
<bksupybot> Title: Linux Man Pages (at www.linuxmanpages.com)
<codai2810> thiếu chữ linux ;))
<Nam_Son> vubuntor524:  Cứ google mà tìm
<Nam_Son> Sort in linux
<Nam_Son> là 1 đóng kết quả^^
<n2i> linux manual pages là ra hết!
<Nam_Son> vubuntor524: http://lowfatlinux.com/linux-sort.html
<bksupybot> Title: Sort - Linux Commands (at lowfatlinux.com)
<Nam_Son> ráng mà dịch tiếng anh^^
<Nam_Son> gặp mình là google dịch hehe
<vubuntor524> vay ai co example cho lenh sort ko?
<vubuntor524> vi trong cac page tren chi co cac option nen ko hieu cho lam
<vubuntor524> :D
<n2i> Cứ theo các options đó mà xài thôi!
<vubuntor415> minh down ubuntu 10.10 file iso ve dung virtural driver de cai tren windows 7 ma sao no cu bao sai agrument j do luc gan cai xong vay moi nguoi
<vubuntor415> cai bang wubi ay
<vubuntor415> cai tren xp thi van ok
<vubuntor415> ai chi voi
 * RCua nhớ không nhầm thì wubi không hoạt động với W7
<vubuntor415> vay phai cai bang dia boot ha admin
<vubuntor415> tai so cai xong k vao dc w7
<RCua> dùng cái unetbootin ấy
<RCua> vào tốt
<vubuntor415> ok, thank
<vubuntor415> de sang mua cai dia ve burn ra
<t8ax> vubuntor415: có USB dùng USB cho tiện
<n2i> Có usb làm cho nhanh
<RCua> dùng usb cũng được
<RCua> :-\
<vubuntor415> oh wen
<n2i> RCua nhắc ở trên rồi mà không nghe!
<vubuntor415> de lam thu
<vubuntor415> cam on admin nhieu nha
<n2i> Thật chứ thử gì!
 * RCua nhìn quanh xem có admin nào
<RCua> :-\
 * t8ax có mỗi RCua là có op..
<vubuntor415> tai moi vo day lan dau
<t8ax> op = operator -> em của Admin ;)
<vubuntor415> uhm
<vubuntor415> hi
<vubuntor205> ai biet cai tao cai cube o dau k,giup minh voi,moi dung nen kon kem qua!
<n2i> vubuntor205: Máu thế!
<vubuntor205> hehe me no qua'
<n2i> .g compiz
<bkphenny> n2i: http://www.compiz.org/
<bksupybot> Title: Compiz Home (at www.compiz.org)
<vubuntor205> vao day ha?
<n2i> uhm, cài nó vào rồi vọc
<n2i> trong trung tâm phần mềm ấy
 * codai2810 cũng cài vào
<vubuntor205> hj.thank nhiu nha
<t8ax> n2i 10.04 update đc lên 10.10 ko nhỉ?
<codai2810> n2i: cài như nào ạ?
<n2i> t8ax: Ai cấm!
<n2i> codai2810: Cài gì? ;-D
<t8ax> n2i up = software update àh :o
<n2i> t8ax: uhm
<t8ax> n2i thá»­ chÆ°a :o
<n2i> do-update-releases
<vubuntor524>  ai co example cho lenh sort ko? cho minh xin voi
<n2i> t8ax: Thử rồi!
<n2i> kq: về với 10.04! :-D
<vubuntor524> minh tim tren google ma ko co
<RCua> man sort
<n2i> Upgrade bình thường!
<t8ax> vậy giờ ai dùng 10.04 mà vào software update là nó up fát lên 10.10 luôn à :o
<n2i> t8ax: uhm
<n2i> Càng nhiều soft nó tải càng nhiều!
<Nam_Son> t8ax: phải vào phần thiết lập
<Nam_Son> chỉnh lại
<n2i> Nên trước khi upgrade mình remove bớt! ;-)
<n2i> uhm
<vubuntor524> minh co bit cac option cua lenh sort nhung muon co them cac vi du cho cac thuoc tinh do
<Nam_Son> nâng cấp bản phát hành từ LTS
<Nam_Son> sang bản Release
<n2i> vubuntor524: man nó hết rồi mà!
<t8ax> Nam_Son: thiết lập ở đâu và như thế nào nhể?
<n2i> t8ax: Quên lệnh rồi! Mở ra một file và chỉnh!
<n2i> Chờ tí!
<Nam_Son> t8ax:  ở trong trình quản lý cập nhật
<t8ax> có downgrade đc ko nhỉ :D
<n2i> Chắc hơi khó!
<t8ax> tại có ông kia cài 10.10 ko đc mà cài đc 10.04 ;)
<n2i> t8ax: Chỉnh file này: /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<Nam_Son> O:-)
<t8ax> chỉnh cái gì :o
<t8ax> có link ko? đưa link luôn, đỡ ghi lại = tay =))
<n2i> Còn trong update manager hay software source thì chọn update: normal update
<n2i> path đó rồi chứ sao
<n2i> dùng update manager để upgrade lên
<Nam_Son> n2i: normal ralease mà
<n2i> uhm
<n2i> :)
<Nam_Son> :)chọn xong rồi đóng lại
<Nam_Son> ra ngoài update manager sẻ thấy chử  upgrade thôi
<t8ax> ò ò
<t8ax> thanks 2 bác..
<Nam_Son> :-(mà sao file iso của ubuntu 10.10
 * t8ax lọ mọ mở forder UT
<Nam_Son> của ubuntu.com
<Nam_Son> tôi down về ghi ra đỉa
<n2i> t8ax: UT hả?
<Nam_Son> nó ko tự boot
<n2i> Ghi kiểu nào?
<Nam_Son> :-(
<n2i> Data hay là iso?
<Nam_Son> n2i:  iso
<Nam_Son> dại gì mà ghi data
<n2i> Chọn trong bios chưa?
<Nam_Son> n2i: chọn rồi nó báo bị lỗi khi boot
<Nam_Son> :-(có ông anh cũng chẳng cài được
<n2i> Oải! Chắc do ghi hỏng rồi!
<Nam_Son> :-X
<n2i> Nó báo thế nào nữa?
<Nam_Son> :-( nhớ không rõ mà đại ý là bị lỗi khi boot
<Nam_Son> đã thử sử dụng live usb
 * n2i thấy nói thế thánh vật cho đó! :(
<Nam_Son> cũng pó chiếu
<n2i> Vô tư mà!
<n2i> Kiểm lại file iso xem có sao không?
<Nam_Son> không biết trong khi ghi bị lỗi gì
<n2i> check md5 xem thế nào?
<Nam_Son> toàn cài U 10.04  rồi mới up lên 10.10
<Nam_Son> lâu bỏ xừ
<n2i> Kiểm tra lại file iso tải về có sao không?
<Nam_Son> :Pchắc do file iso
<n2i> t8ax: Loay hoay gì thế?
 * t8ax đang ngồi nghĩ xem mình nên nghĩ cái gì
<samaclacda> hee loo gui
<samaclacda> mình đang chạy virtualbox trên linux,
<samaclacda> sau đó mình cài windows
<samaclacda> hỏi rằng: làm sao để share files/folder giữa host và client os ? thanks
<samaclacda> ya
<n2i> samaclacda: Sa đó cài window là sao?
<samaclacda> ah mays minh chay linux Lubuntu 10.10
<samaclacda> vì thằng em nó cần chạy  1 chương trình abc mà nó chỉ chạy trên win
<samaclacda> vì vay mình sài virtualbõx để giải quyết vấn đề nafy cho nó
<samaclacda> nhưng giơ muốn share file/folder giữa 2 cái đó thì làm the nao ? thanks
<n2i> share giữa 2 máy ảo gồm U + win?
<samaclacda> yeah
<samaclacda> n2i that's right
<samaclacda> share giữa máy thật và ảo
<n2i> Máy thật là Ubuntu?
<samaclacda> yeah
<n2i> Máy ảo Win thì mình biết, còn máy ảo U thì chắc phức tạp hơn
<samaclacda> uh, mình thấy có chỗ share folder nhưng add vào rồi vẫn chưa thấy j
<n2i> cài virtualbox additions gì đó của viirtualbox vào máy ảo win, sau đó làm theo trong help của virtualbox
<samaclacda> có lẽ mình nên đọc documents của virtualbox
<n2i> nó ở trong network spaces ấy
<samaclacda> uh
<Nam_Son> :)
<Nam_Son> bạn phải cài
<Nam_Son> VboxQuestAddition
<Nam_Son> \
<Nam_Son> samaclacda: moi co the share foder
<samaclacda> thanks Nam_Son, minh dang download cai do'
<Nam_Son> Devices -> Install Quest Addition
<samaclacda> already
<Nam_Son> samaclacda: sao đó bổ sung shinare folder trong phần settings của máy ảo
<Nam_Son> vào trong máy ảo win
<Nam_Son> chọn My Netword Places
<Nam_Son> samaclacda: chọn Add a network place
<Nam_Son> Next
<Nam_Son> Chọn Choose another netword location
<Nam_Son> rồi Next
<Nam_Son> Rồi nhấp vào Browse
<Nam_Son> tìm đường dẫn đến folder chia sẻ
<Nam_Son> samaclacda: Chọn Entire Network
<Nam_Son> bạn sẻ thấy VirtualBox Shared Folders
<Nam_Son> bạn nhấp vào nút sổ xuống sẻ thấy nhửn folder bạn chia sẻ giửa máy thật và máy ảo
<Nam_Son> bước còn lại đơn giản rồi bạn tự tìm hiểu nhé. Chúc bạn vui!
<Nam_Son> samaclacda: ok chÆ°a?
<vubuntor139> Cóa ai không ?
<vubuntor139> giúp mình với
<vubuntor139> :((
<vubuntor139> Alooooooo.........
<vubuntor139> gíúp mình với mọi người ới....
<vubuntor139> Aloooo......
<vubuntor139> Cóa ai giúp mình với........
<voldemort248> !bg | vubuntor139
<ubot2> vubuntor139: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor139> eo
<voldemort248> :-/
<vubuntor139> giúp luôn đi
<vubuntor139> cái bàn phím của mình
<vubuntor139> không dùng đc nữa
<n2i> Thay!
<vubuntor139> Giúp với
<vubuntor139> Cái bàn phím số của mình tự dưng không thể dùng đc
<nhl01> mua ban phim moi di
<nhl01> @@
<vubuntor139> híc
<vubuntor139> bàn phím laptop
<vubuntor139> :((
<nhl01> ac
<vubuntor139> Trên windows 7 vẫn dùng bình thường
<vubuntor139> làm sao bây giờ?
<vubuntor139> help...........
<n2i> Không dùng được như thế nào?
<voldemort248> cài ubuntu thì đẻ nó tự động nhận đi,
<vubuntor139> thì không đánh đc
<n2i> Chuột nó nhận không?
<vubuntor139> mọi lần thì vẫn dùng đc nhưng tự dưng hôm nay không dùng đc
<n2i> Mình cũng từng bị như thế! Cả chuột luôn!
<n2i> 15' khắc phục!
<vubuntor139> mình may mắn hơn là con chuột vẫn sống
<nhl01> thu reboot lai xem
<vubuntor139> rồi
<vubuntor139> nhưng kô đc
<n2i> Khắc phục rất đơn giản! nhét usb vào, cài lại! hihi
<nhl01> sac
<vubuntor139> chỉ có bàn phím chính là dùng đc
<n2i> reconfigure -a thá»­ chÆ°a?
<vubuntor139> trời
<vubuntor139> vậy thì nói làm gì
<n2i> :-D
<vubuntor139> copy vào terminal à?
<nhl01> vao System->preferences->keyboard vọc thử xem
<n2i> dpkg-reconfigure -a thá»­!
<samaclacda> ok Nam_Son thank ban
<n2i> Dù gì cũng dùng được chuột
<n2i> lấy bàn phím ảo mà dùng
<vubuntor139> híc
<n2i> mình bữa không có bàn phím ảo, không làm gì được nên phải cài lại
<n2i> không remote được luôn
<Nam_Son> Cái vụ bàn phím ko đánh được sử dụng bàn phím rời tôi cũng đang bị nhưng không phải do ubuntu mà là do mình gở ra lau bụi nhưng gắn lại không được đành lấy keo dán lại :)
<Nam_Son> thế là tiêu cái bàn phím laptop:(
<samaclacda> Nam_Son: minh da install addon image, da share dc file/folder thank ban
<Nam_Son> samaclacda:  không nhửng share folder được mà bây giờ bạn cũng có thể sử dụng máy ảo như là 1 chương trình của U
<Nam_Son> có thể Copy dữ liệu  "text" qua lại giửa 2 máy thật và máy ảo
<n2i> Khoái nhất là copy text giữa 2 máy
<Nam_Son> n2i:  phải mà copy file được nửa thì ok hơn:)
<n2i> Thế cũng đỡ lắm rồi!
<n2i> Chế độ same screen gì đó cũng vui
<Nam_Son> n2i:  cái copy file hình như thằng VWare có hổ trợ nhưng có bản quyền:(
<Nam_Son> n2i: same screen hay full screen?
<n2i> Vậy thì bằng thừa! :))
 * t8ax lọ mọ lau chuột, bàn phím..
<n2i> Same screen hay same mode gì đó, lâu không xài không nhớ!
<n2i> Làm cho 2 máy như một máy ấy!
<vubuntor139> allooooo
<n2i> vubuntor139: ollaaaaaa
<vubuntor139> cái vụ bàn phím đâu rồi?
<samaclacda> dís, sao linux + ubuntu no lai ngon the nhi
<Nam_Son> :Psame screen là gì tớ chưa xài lần nào nên không biết tò mò
<vubuntor139> vẫn không dùng đc
<vubuntor139> huhu
<Nam_Son> n2i: nos như thế nào thế
<vubuntor139> vẫn vậy chứ sao
<n2i> hai máy như một!
<t8ax> vubuntor139: lấy 1 ly nước đổ vào rồi chờ nó khô xong dùng thử?
<n2i> nhìn như đang xài win vậy đó!
<Nam_Son> n2i: được ko? làm sao làm được
<vubuntor139> nước sôi hay nguội?
<Nam_Son> t8ax: acs
<Nam_Son> t8ax:  toàn chỉ chiêu độc
<n2i> tại menu file hay gì đầu tiên của nó chọn same gì đó ấy, không nhớ nữa!
<vubuntor139> helpp.........
<n2i> các cách của t8ax cực kỳ hiệu quả!
<vubuntor139> :((
<t8ax> vubuntor139: tốt nhất là nước sôi để nguộ
<n2i> test đúng trong mọi trường hợp!
<vubuntor139> thật không đó?
<Nam_Son> n2i: ok
<t8ax> vubuntor139: thì làm xong, phơi khô, bật ko lên -> hư -> mua máy mới -> lại bình thường -> quá chuẩn ;)
<Nam_Son> được rồi
<vubuntor139> trời
<Nam_Son> t8ax:  ác như điện
<vubuntor139> thôi giúp mình với
<vubuntor139> điiiiiiiiiii..........
<Nam_Son> bạn thử lên
<Nam_Son> update manager
<t8ax> vubuntor139: thử vào System chỉnh cái Keyboard thử coi?
<Nam_Son> update lại thử xem
<vubuntor139> vào chỉnh rồi nhưng không cóa đc
<Nam_Son> bạn đang xài U 10.04 hay U10.10
<vubuntor139> máy vừa update lại xong cũng không thấy khả quản
<vubuntor139> 10.04
<Nam_Son> ok
<vubuntor139> Lucid
<Nam_Son> vậy là có cơ hội khắc phục rồi
<Nam_Son> bây giờ
<vubuntor139> ?
<Nam_Son> bạn Up lên U 10.10 đi
<vubuntor139> eo
<Nam_Son> có thể lỗi đó sẻ được khắc phục
<t8ax> nói chung Ubuntu ko có tự nhiên mà bị.. chỉ có là bạn tự nhiên nên nó mới bị thôi..
<vubuntor139> híc
<voldemort248> up cac' soft thuong ` thui
<Nam_Son> bạn up lên 10.10 đi
<voldemort248> up kernel lam` j`
<voldemort248> 10.04 de
<Nam_Son> nếu lỗi đó là do bạn tạo ra
<Nam_Son> khi up lên 10.10 nó  được test và tự động sửa
<vubuntor139> thì máy đòi update thì mình nhấn update thôi
<Nam_Son> voldemort248
<vubuntor139> cóa làm gì đâu
<Nam_Son> cặp nhật nhiều chức năng 10.10 có 10.04 không có đấy nhé
<Nam_Son> bạn vào update manager
<Nam_Son> thiết lập lại
<Rock03m> anh em Æ¡i
<vubuntor139> ntn?
<Nam_Son> bản cập nhật từ LTS
<Rock03m> hôm nay có họp hành gì không ta
<Nam_Son> sang normal realease
<voldemort248> !bg | vubuntor139
<ubot2> vubuntor139: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<Nam_Son> rồi ra ngoài
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<voldemort248> 10.10 thieu' thon' hon nhieu` so voi' 10.4
<Nam_Son> voldemort248 ví dụ
<Nam_Son> Tôi đang sử dụng 10.10 thấy vẫn ổn
<voldemort248> à như cái ure chẳng hạn
<voldemort248> pidgin,
<Nam_Son> trước 10.04 tôi còn gặp 1 số lỗi
<Nam_Son> pidgin bị lỗi gì
<vubuntor139> bạn ơi
<Nam_Son> tôi đang sử dụng pidgin đây
<Nam_Son> ?
<vubuntor139> trong đó đã đc đặt là update cho 10.04 hết rồi mà
<Nam_Son> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<bksupybot> Title: Upgrade | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
 * voldemort248 cài lubuntu 10.04 up lên 10.10, up quanh đi quẩn lại bắt up pidgin
<Nam_Son> bạn tham khảo trang đó rồi up nhé
<vubuntor139> mình không muốn dùng 10.10
<vubuntor139> muốn dùng 10.04 cơ
<Nam_Son> vubuntor139 tùy bạn thôi
<vubuntor139> sửa hộ mình cái keyboard đi
<Nam_Son> mình chỉ gợi ý còn dùng hay không tùy bạn
<vubuntor139> ừ
<vubuntor139> nhưng giúp mình cái vụ bàn phím đi
<t8ax> vubuntor139: cài lại đi ;)
<vubuntor139> cài lại cái gì?
<Nam_Son> :)ông t8ax kêu bạn cài lại U chứ cài lại gì
<vubuntor139> híc
<t8ax> hoặc lập 1 topic trên 4rum..
<vubuntor139> sửa mỗi cái bàn phím mà phải cài lại cả HĐH sao?
<t8ax> chắc sẽ có nhìu chuyên gia đọc ;)
<vubuntor139> :(
<t8ax> Với Ubuntu bất cứ điều gì cũng là mới mẻ ;)
<Nam_Son> thì mình còn cách up lên 10.10 bạn ko chịu thì thôi:P
<vubuntor139> ở đây cũng toàn chuyên gia mà..
<vubuntor139> I love u....
<vubuntor139> help me đi............
<Nam_Son> :-Dchuyên gia tám
<vubuntor139> ^^
<vubuntor139> help me các chuyên gia ơi..
<vubuntor139> i love u....
<vubuntor139> giúp đi mà....
<vubuntor139> :((
<codai2810> vubuntor139: cái gì mà la lối om sòm lên thế?
<vubuntor139> aa
<vubuntor139> giúup với
<Nam_Son> :P
<vubuntor139> ...
<codai2810> vubuntor139: giúp gì?
<vubuntor139> cái bàn phím của mình
<vubuntor139> không dùng đc bàn phím số
 * t8ax xin giới thiệu chuyên gia codai2810 :)
<vubuntor139> chỉ dùng đc bàn phím chíinh thôi
<vubuntor139> ^^
<vubuntor139> chuyên gia giúp mình với
<Nam_Son> vubuntor139: sudo dpkg-reconfigure Xserver-Xorg
<codai2810> cái phím số
<codai2810> gõ
<vubuntor139> rồi
<vubuntor139> nhưng không đc
<codai2810> vubuntor139: nó có ra cái gì ko?
<vubuntor139> có
<vubuntor139> ra một đống
<Nam_Son> :P
<codai2810> vubuntor139: nó ra cái !@#$% ấy hả?
<codai2810> gõ phím 1234 xem nào
<vubuntor139> làm vài phút rồi kết quả vẫn vâyj
<vubuntor139> 1234
<codai2810> phím số ấy cơ?
<vubuntor139> không đc
<codai2810> cái phím mà bạn bảo ko gõ đc ấy
<codai2810> gõ rồi enter
<Nam_Son> gỏ thử  vào  terminal lệnh sau
<Nam_Son> sudo dpkg-reconfigure Xserver-Xorg
<vubuntor139> không có hiên tượng igf
<vubuntor139> ừ
<codai2810> vubuntor139: thế nãy mình hỏi gõ mấy phím đó nó có ra cái gì ko lại bảo có ra 1 đống :-/
<nhl01> vubuntor139:  sao nói không gỏ phím số được mà tôi thấy cậu gỏ 1234 kìa
<n2i> t8ax: Đâu rồi, cách hiệu quả nhất đâu? Cứ giấu nghề!
<t8ax> n2i UT
<codai2810> nhl01: Fn + phím phụ
<n2i> ok!
<nhl01> uhm
<vubuntor139> híc
<vubuntor139> hỏng chuột một lúc
<vubuntor139> cách nhưng bàn phím vẫn kô đc
<vubuntor139> cái phím số kia là gõ trên bàn phím chính
<vubuntor139> máy mình là Acer
<vubuntor139> aspire 5541
<vubuntor139> có 1 bàn phím số bên trái
<vubuntor139> bây giờ đang kô dùng đc  cái bàn phím đó
<vubuntor139> trên windows thì vẫn dùng đc
<vubuntor139> đâu cả rồi?
<vubuntor139> huhu
<Rock03m> numlock bật chưa
<Rock03m> ?
<vubuntor139> không cóa đèn
<vubuntor139> nhưng ấn đi ấn lại cũng không đc
<vubuntor139> riêng nút enter của nó thì vẫn đc
<vubuntor139> Haaa
<vubuntor139> đc rồi
<vubuntor139> thanks các bạn heng
<vubuntor139> ^^
<vubuntor139> vui quá
<vubuntor139> ^^
<vubuntor139> 0123456789.+-/*
<vubuntor139> ^^
<vubuntor139> pipi
<vubuntor139> chúc cả nhà ngủ ngon nhé
<Nam_Son> :-/
<nhl01> ac ac
<Nam_Son> :-D  vấn đề đơn giản  bấm numclock
<Nam_Son> pó tay:(
<MtvIRC_usr> Hj
<MtvIRC_usr> Chat = dt
<Rock03m> thế đấy
<Rock03m> anh Æ¡i
<Rock03m> sao wifi của em koong chạy
<Rock03m> thế em đã bật công tắc wifi chưa?
<Rock03m> à
<Rock03m> em bật lên là được rồi anh ạ
<Rock03m> =))
<Rock03m> hãi vãi
<Jingjang> Eo
<vubuntor966> anh duc giang oi
<ducgiang_8888> sao tự dưng gọi tui rồi lại uot thế?
<vubuntor881> help
<Nam_Son> vubuntor881: ?
<ducgiang_8888> vubuntor881: sang đây đi
<vubuntor881> gặp vấn đề
<ducgiang_8888> nói rõ hơn nào
<vubuntor881> đợi em tí
<Nam_Son> O:-)
<vubuntor881> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kobPHv_ZrPc
<bksupybot> Title: YouTube - Nautilus Elementary With ClutterFlow, Embedded Terminal In Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat (at www.youtube.com)
<vubuntor881> mấy anh coi hộ em video đó đi
<Nam_Son> vubuntor881:  bạn định hỏi về vấn đề gì
<vubuntor881> anh nào xem xong nhắc em nha
<vubuntor881> Của em sao khi nhấp lên hỉnh màn hỉnh phía trên nó không hiện ảnh
<ducgiang_8888> cái này chưa dùng bao h
<ducgiang_8888> nhường lại cho các bác vậy
<ducgiang_8888> sorry bạn nhé!
<vubuntor881> thanks
<Nam_Son> Heh đang xài mái ảo nên ko hết ram vào firefox=>treo máy đợi chút
<vubuntor881> sao rồi mấy anh
<Nam_Son> Thấy treo máy:(
<vubuntor881> lâu vậy mấy anh
<Nam_Son> :-XSR do đang làm đề tài nên thiếu ram không thể mở web được!
<vubuntor881> chán vậy
<Nam_Son> vubuntor881: cụ thể bạn muốn làm gì thế?
<vubuntor881> anh xem video em chua
<vubuntor881> chắc phải đợi máy anh suy nghi qua ha
<Nam_Son> vubuntor881: đó là nhửng chương trình tích hợp cho nautilus
<Nam_Son> bạn muốn hỏi cái gì
<Nam_Son> vubuntor881: ?
<Nam_Son> vubuntor881: alo
<Nam_Son> vubuntor881: đâu rồi
<vubuntor881> khi nhấp vào tấm hình thì tấm hình nó hiện lên cừa sổ trên đúng k
<Nam_Son> vubuntor881:  không đâu bạn
<vubuntor881> tại sao
<Nam_Son> nó là một chương trình đó
<Nam_Son> bạn phải cài vào
<vubuntor881> em da cai roi
<vubuntor881> clutterflow
<Nam_Son> chứ ko phải mặt định của U
<Nam_Son> ok vậy khi bạn nhấp đôi chuột vào hình
<vubuntor881> em đã cài rồi
<Nam_Son> chương trình gì sẻ đọc hình đó thế
<vubuntor881> nhấp vào thỉ nó hiện tên hìh thôi
<Nam_Son> là nó hiện lên giống như trong video nhưng nó chỉ hiện tên hình thôi à
<vubuntor881> vâng
<Nam_Son> :-(Theo  minh họa trong clip thì chỉ cần cài clutterflow vào
<Nam_Son> và trong nautilus mở nó lên
<Nam_Son> bạn đã vào mở clutterflow chưa
<vubuntor881> rồi
<vubuntor881> nhấn F4 đó thôi mà
<Nam_Son> :( bạn chụp 1 tấm hình màn hình up lên upnhanh.com để xem thử
<vubuntor881> he
<vubuntor881> dang xai Win
<vubuntor881> thì như hình mà chỉ có tên hình thôi mà anh nhìn kĩ sẽ thấy có hình và tên đó em chỉ có tên
<vubuntor881> thôi vậy máy anh cài rồi chỉ em sau nha mấy anh
<Nam_Son> ok
<vubuntor881> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=54&t=12541&start=40
<bksupybot> Title: Giúp chỉnh giao diện ubuntu - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor881> trả lời đó nha mấy anh
<vubuntor881> em đợi mấy anh
<geminious> bé này hỏi kiểu j` ý nhể :))
<geminious> đọc từ đầu đến cuối chả hiểu j` :))
<Nam_Son> ^^
<Nam_Son> " thì như hình mà chỉ có tên hình thôi mà anh nhìn kĩ sẽ thấy có hình và tên đó em chỉ có tên"(hiểu chết liền)
<Nam_Son> geminious: đọc giống thần chú quá:)
<geminious> :))
<geminious> chắc là của em ý
<geminious> nó ko hiện được thumbnal lên
<geminious> mà chỉ hiện mỗi tên
<geminious> làm em ý ko giở qua giở lại giống trong clip đc
<geminious> :))
<Nam_Son> chắc vậy
<Nam_Son> chắc chỉnh lại sitting thôi
<geminious> mai sẽ dốc hết $$$ ra mua nguồn mới cho lap :(
<geminious> để dùng U vs ae :-<
<Nam_Son> ae?
<geminious> lap hỏng nguồn xếp xó mấy hôm nay rồi
<geminious> ae = anh em =))
<Nam_Son> èo
<Nam_Son> geminious:  vậy đang xài cái gì
<geminious> máy bàn W$ cùi mía
<geminious> cài cái SQL serv cũng ko xong :-,
<Nam_Son> èo
<Nam_Son> máy bàn đó chắc pentium 3 hả^^
<geminious> 4 :))
<geminious> 3 thì dở quá :))
<Nam_Son> hehe
<Nam_Son> 3.0Gb
<Nam_Son> ram 512
<geminious> :))
<Nam_Son> hehe đúng phóc
<geminious> ơ chết r
<geminious> sao my computer nó hiện mỗi ram
<geminious> ko heienj cpu
<Nam_Son> ram 512 mà làm sao cài sql server
<Nam_Son> cài mysql thì có thể
<geminious> đây rồi
<geminious> đoán chuẩn quá =))
<geminious> ram 512
<geminious> cpu p4 2,80
<geminious> :))
<Nam_Son> ^^
<Nam_Son> thiếu ram
<Nam_Son> chứ cpu p4 2.80
<geminious> thế nên là vẫn phải vào mysql để ôn thi Tsql :-<
<Nam_Son> có thể chạy sql
<Nam_Son> tậu thêm 1 ram
<Nam_Son> 512
<Nam_Son> là ok
<geminious> uh
<Nam_Son> mặc dầu 1G ram vẫn còn chạy chặt vặt
<geminious> :))
<geminious> express thôi
<Nam_Son> SQL Server phải 2G ram là mượt
<geminious> ko chật vật lắm ^^
<Nam_Son> express làm sao mà trigger
<geminious> được mà ><
<Nam_Son> đang học hệ quản trị cơ sở dử liệu hả
<geminious> ôi thôi chết rồi :-SS
<geminious> ko dùng đc trigger :((
<Nam_Son> hehe
<geminious> lại phải cài full vậy
<Nam_Son> geminious: đã bảo:)
<Nam_Son> cài oracle express tương đối nhẹ
<geminious> đại khái là học cũng khá khá
<geminious> mỗi tội mấy hôm nay phải ôn chay
<geminious> mà t2 thi practical
<geminious> chưa biết thế nào :-SS
<Nam_Son> hehe
<Nam_Son> vậy mà than
<Nam_Son> tôi muốn tự tử nè
<geminious> sao thế
<Nam_Son> thi từ thứ 2 tuần này
<Nam_Son> tới thứ 2 tuần sau
<Nam_Son> :(
<Nam_Son> kể cả chủ nhật
<geminious> may quá tui chưa thi hk :))
<geminious> học trg nao vậy
<Nam_Son> giờ này đang thức để làm đề tài
<Nam_Son> www.cit.ctu.edu.vn
<Nam_Son> mai báo cáo:(
<geminious> úi giời ;))
<geminious> đề tài j` đấy
<Nam_Son> :PQuản lý các địa điểm du lịch của một tỉnh/ thành phố
<Nam_Son> ClutterFlow cái gói này ở đâu mà nó cài đươc vậy ta tôi kiếm hoài ko thấy
<geminious> để tìm xem
<Nam_Son> :Pkhông thấy
<geminious> :))
<geminious> tìm mỗi gói CUtterFlow thì ko thấy rồi
<geminious> tên đầy đủ của nó là NautilusElementaryCutterFlow
<geminious> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/nautilus-elementary-ppa-now-working-for-maverick-users/
<geminious> chính hắn
<bksupybot> Title: Nautilus-Elementary PPA now working for Maverick users (at www.omgubuntu.co.uk)
<geminious> thằng bé nó lần ra đc cái này cũng giỏi
<geminious> :))
<Nam_Son> hehe hèn chi tìm ko thấy
<Nam_Son> :Pchưa chắc bé đâu
<geminious> thì toàn thấy gọi a mà
<geminious> với cả toàn thấy đá xoáy :))
<Nam_Son> :P
<Nam_Son> uhm hên xui
<Nam_Son> geminious: đang làm gì thế
<geminious> ngồi chơi :))
<geminious> sáng vừa thi lý thuyết xong nên nghỉ để mai ôn thực hành :))
<Nam_Son> hơi bị rảnh
<Nam_Son> ngủ đi
<geminious> uh
<geminious> thế ngủ trc đây ;)
<geminious> bibi
<Nam_Son> bb g9
#ubuntu-vn 2010-11-27
<vubuntor434> ai chi em cai driver sis vga 672 cho ubuntu 10.10 voi
<vubuntor434> thay ng ta chi cai 671 voi ubuntu 8.04 ma minh thu khong dc
<vubuntor434> man hinh 1280x800 ma chi hien 800x600 thui
<vubuntor434> hix
<vubuntor434> mod hay op chua ai ngu day het ah
<n2i> vubuntor434: sis nghe bảo hơi cực thì phải
<codai2810> }morning
<vubuntor434> sis m672 ay
<vubuntor434> co cac nao hok anh
<n2i> codai2810: Mấy giờ mà morning?
<vubuntor434> co cach nao hok anh
<n2i> Mình cũng không biết nữa!
<codai2810> n2i: 8h23
<n2i> Nhưng trong xserver-xorg cũng có driver cho sis rồi mà!
<vubuntor434> chac chi cho chip doi cu
<n2i> Cậu kiểm tra lại xem thử!
<vubuntor434> co dien dan nuoc ngoai huong dan hok
<vubuntor434> toi h mo het ui
<n2i> Vào hardware drivers xem thử có cái nào cần cài không!
<vubuntor434> co 640x460 voi 800x600 thui
<n2i> vubuntor434: Kiểm tra lại chưa?
<vubuntor434> la cho add driver ha a
<vubuntor434> tai moi xai lan dau
<vubuntor434> hix
<vubuntor434> kiem hoai ma k thay hardware driver
<n2i> System/Administration/Hardware drivers ấy
<vubuntor434> chiu thui
<vubuntor434> khong co muc do luon
<n2i> vào synaptic kiểm tra xem mấy gói xserver-xorg của sis có chưa?
<n2i> Thường thì cài vào là nó có rồi!
<n2i> Vấn đề config thế nào thôi!
<vubuntor434> synaptic cho nao vay anh
<vubuntor434> nay h kiem trong update
<vubuntor434> tai moi dung nen hoi ga`
<n2i> hic
<n2i> Mọi người cho vubuntor434 xin tài liệu cho người mới dùng!
<n2i> .bg
<n2i> Xem trong mấy menu ấy có cái nào chữ Synaptic là nhấn vào!
<vubuntor434> uhm
<vubuntor434> hix
<n2i> nó đòi pass đấy
<vubuntor434> co tai lieu huong dan cai tren sis k anh
<vubuntor434> xorg j do cai roi
<vubuntor434> ma k dc
<vubuntor434> tai lieu tieng anh cung ok
<nobawk> :3
<n2i> Sao nobawk cười? Help mem kìa!
<nobawk> :3 có phải cười đâu
<vubuntor434> po tay
<vubuntor434> way ve voi w7 thui
<nobawk> ờ há
<vubuntor434> cho ngay khoa hoc tien bo phat minh ra kai driver cho 672
<vubuntor434> haizzzzz
<vubuntor836> hi
<vubuntor690> xin cho em hỏi em đang nhập vô forum Ubuntu-vn bị báo là spasmer, bây giờ em phải làm sao hả Bác?
<nobawk> hmm
<nobawk> bị ban nick à?
<vubuntor690> Dạ, bị ban nick rồi Bac !
<nobawk> vubuntor690: thế thì email cho admin
<vubuntor690> em có gửi rồi nhưng không thấy reply !!]
<nhl01> cho hỏi làm sao để remove 1 kernel zậy máy bác
<nhl01> cho hỏi làm sao để remove 1 kernel zậy máy bác
<RCua> vào synaptic gỡ nó ra
<vubuntor879> alo
<vubuntor879> trong terminal
<vubuntor879> mình bấm lệnh dir
<vubuntor879> thì thấy các file và folder
<vubuntor879> giờ làm sao để lấy tên của 1 tập tin bất kỳ, giống như bấm tab trong cmd của window
<vubuntor879> có ai giúp không
<Nam_Son> :-/ko rõ câu hỏi của bạn
<vubuntor879> thì trong cmd của window
<vubuntor879> mình gõ chữ copy , sau đó tab, thì hiện ra tên của tập tin trong thư mục hiện hành
<Nam_Son> O:-)
<vubuntor879> nếu bấm tab nữa thì nó sẽ hiẹn tên tiếp theo
<Nam_Son> ở U
<Nam_Son> bạn bấm tab
<Nam_Son> nó sẻ hiện ra các tên tập tind dược mà
<vubuntor879> dc à
<vubuntor879> sao kỳ vậy tra
<vubuntor879> khôg phải như vậy
<vubuntor879> bạn thử vào cmd của window bấm tab xem
<Nam_Son> :-Dnó find hết tất cá các tên trùng với ký tự đó trong máy
<Nam_Son> :Plâu ko xài W nên ko rõ
<vubuntor879> à
<vubuntor879> ghê vậy
<vubuntor879> Không xài Win
<vubuntor879> à, biết xài tab trong terminal rồi, thanks nha
<vubuntor879> tại nó hơi khác
<Nam_Son> :PCó xài nhưng máy người khác hoặc máy ảo nên ko đi sâu vào hệ thống
<vubuntor499> chao ca nha
<vubuntor499> em gặp vấn đề này nhờ trở giúp
<vubuntor499> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kobPHv_ZrPc
<bksupybot> Title: YouTube - Nautilus Elementary With ClutterFlow, Embedded Terminal In Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat (at www.youtube.com)
<vubuntor499> mấy anh xem hộ em video
<vubuntor499> hỏi là em cũng cài giống như vậy mả hỉnh em no k load lên dc
<vubuntor499> nhấn F4 rồi click vào hỉnh nó không hiện lên của sổ trên
 * _Tux_ toàn thấy hỏi về giao diệnc
<_Tux_> chẳng biết giúp kiểu gì :)
<vubuntor499> em hoi lam sao dc nhu vậy
<vubuntor499> em đang hỏi giao diện mà anh
<_Tux_> vubuntor499: mình không biết
<_Tux_> không có cài cái này nên chịu
<_Tux_> chắc sẽ có hướng dẫn ở chỗ có link đoạn video đó
<voldemort248> _Tux_:  to' sua? cai' wiki ve` cai` u len usb nha
<voldemort248> chen` cai' link thongtin congnghe vao` thui, neu' sai co' cho~ nao` backup/restore k0 nhi ?
<voldemort248> sao bật dc bộ soạn thảo phong phú trên wiki. ubuntu-vn.org vậy ?
<voldemort248> ghét chrome 9 quá
<voldemort248> _Tux_: thằng javascript:void(0) trên wiki u-vn giở chứng gì vậy ? javascript:void(0)
<voldemort248> chrome 9 mớ nó thì treo. opera 10.61 mở ra trắng xóa
<voldemort248> à opera 10.63
<voldemort248> .lag, giat. dek sua nua
<vubuntor535> help\
<vubuntor712> chao moi nguoi
<vubuntor712> co anh nao da lam tim duong bang google trong C chua?
<vubuntor712> em dang lam mot chuong trinh viet bang C
<vubuntor712> gui toa do diem dau va diem cuoi len google
<vubuntor712> de no tim va tra lai ket qua cho minh
<vubuntor712> nhung em ko the request len google duoc
<n2i> Hình như kênh này là nói về Ubuntu + Linux, không phải lập trình mà!
<vubuntor712> em viet tren ubuntu ma
<_Tux_> vubuntor712: viết trên Ubuntu
<n2i> hơ hơ!
<_Tux_> thì cũng tương tự
<_Tux_> thấy mấy cái này xài C mệt thấy mồ
<RCua> viết bằng C thì hơi lâu đâys
<RCua> :-\
<_Tux_> cứ python, java cho lành
<_Tux_> :))
<_Tux_> +1 python
 * n2i đang đú 2 cái đó! Thấy mình gà quá!
<vubuntor712> hi
<RCua> google go đi
<vubuntor712> ko co
<_Tux_> RCua: =))
<vubuntor712> em co code
<vubuntor712> nhung ko request duoc
<vubuntor712> cai nay thuc chat la http get
<vubuntor712> nhung rm ko ro ve cai do
<RCua> chắc chắn rồi
<RCua> .g google maps api
<bkphenny> RCua: http://code.google.com/apis/maps/index.html
<bksupybot> Title: Google Maps API Family - Google Code (at code.google.com)
<vubuntor712> ko phai
<_Tux_> .....
<vubuntor712> viec dau tien
<vubuntor712> minh phai gui yeu cau len google
<vubuntor712> con viec dung API chi la su
<vubuntor712> con viec dung API chi la sau
<RCua> lol
<_Tux_> lol
 * RCua thấy trong kia ghi hết
<RCua> dùng libxml mà xử lý cái response
<RCua> có điều cái craft cái request cũng lắm việc phết
<vubuntor712> the ah
<vubuntor712> anh co nho
<RCua> https://code.google.com/apis/maps/documentation/webservices/index.html
<bksupybot> Title: Google Maps API Web Services - Google Maps API Web Services - Google Code (at code.google.com)
<RCua> đấy
<RCua> đủ hết
<vubuntor712> ham nao trong libxm
<RCua> cứ thế mà làm
<RCua> google <----
<RCua> process XML cũng lằng nhằng lăm
<RCua> :-\
<vubuntor712> ko sao ah
<vubuntor712> em chi can biet ham
<_Tux_> python thì chắc là đơn giản :D
<vubuntor712> cua xml de request len google
 * RCua không biết, cần thì google
<RCua> .g lbxml
<vubuntor712> con ban tin tra ve
<bkphenny> RCua: http://lbxml.ust.hk/mp/main.html
<vubuntor712> em xu ly duoc
<bksupybot> Title: Antique Maps (at lbxml.ust.hk)
<_Tux_> mà không nhầm bọn GG còn có cái GG CLI gì gì
<RCua> request thì là craft cái url vứt lên
<_Tux_> như gửi được request luôn
<RCua> còn trả về là xml
<_Tux_> :))
<RCua> .g libxml
<bkphenny> RCua: http://xmlsoft.org/
<bksupybot> Title: The XML C parser and toolkit of Gnome (at xmlsoft.org)
<RCua> đọc trong kia có hết
<RCua> :-\
<vubuntor712> hi
<vubuntor712> em doc tu hom qua
 * _Tux_ mấy cái này là dùng C thì vãi linh hồn
<vubuntor712> van chua co ham reuest len ma tra ve xml
<RCua> lol
<vubuntor712> em tim mai ma ko co ham do
<_Tux_> ?
<RCua> viết từ C lên cái của nợ này chắc phải vài trăm LoC
 * RCua bò đi
<RCua> dùng cái khác viết cho lành
<vubuntor712> ko biet co ham nao request len google bang libxml ko
<RCua> ....
<n2i> Có mớ API đó sao không lục nhỉ?
 * voldemort ngáp
<voldemort> ngap'
<vubuntor384> co the cai ubuntu co may tinh ma khong co mang internet hay khong
<kid__> được
<_Tux_> vubuntor384: nhưng vật vã phết :D
<vubuntor384> vay gio lam sao
<_Tux_> vubuntor384: nhu cầu + điều kiện :D
<vubuntor384> co the mua dia de cai o dau
<_Tux_> vubuntor384: bạn tải cái file ISO về
<_Tux_> rồi làm cái USB boot ấy
<_Tux_> chứ dùng đĩa dể lỗi lắm
<_Tux_> mà cài lâu lắm
<vubuntor384> nghia la gio minh dung USB down tu mang sau do dem ve cai vo may minh
<n2i> Tải về, nhét vào usb, cài vào máy!
<voldemort248> vubuntor159, cai` ubuntu vao` usb lam` dia~ boot, cai` ubuntu tu` usb vao` may'
<vubuntor384> uk,cam on nhieu
<vubuntor687> Chao Ubuntu VN! Em có máy Toshiba C640, em cài UBuntu 10.04, em không kết nối mạng LAN được, các thiết bị khác đều ok! Mong giúp đỡ em nha!
<vubuntor687> Chao Ubuntu VN! Em có máy Toshiba C640, em cài UBuntu 10.04, em không kết nối mạng LAN được, các thiết bị khác đều ok! Mong giúp đỡ em nha!
<voldemort248> !bg | vubuntor687
<ubot2> vubuntor687: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<nobawk> :3
 * m3onh0x84 is back (gone 00:00:14)
 * m3onh0x84 is away: feel so sleep, hungry, tired
<tranducnam> ai chỉ cho mình cách tùy biến giao diện GRUB 2 với, mình search google nhưng chỉ ra chỉnh sửa ảnh splash thôi
<m3onh0x84> .g tweak grubpc gui
<bkphenny> m3onh0x84: http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-install-grub-2-on-ubuntu-9.04
<bksupybot> Title: How To Install GRUB 2 On Ubuntu 9.04 | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials (at www.howtoforge.com)
<m3onh0x84> .g tweak grubpc gui splash
<bkphenny> m3onh0x84: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1524003.html
<bksupybot> Title: [SOLVED] BURG has no splash [Archive] - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<tranducnam> ai chỉ cho mình cách tùy biến giao diện GRUB 2 với, mình search google nhưng chỉ ra chỉnh sửa ảnh splash thôi
<m3onh0x84> .g tweak grubpc gui splash | tranducnam
<bkphenny> m3onh0x84: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<bksupybot> Title: Grub 2 Basics - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<_Tux_> tranducnam: có cần lặp lại 1 câu hỏi như thế mãi không /
<_Tux_> GRUB2 có cái gì mà chỉnh
<_Tux_> thích nó boot đẹp thì vất vả đó
<_Tux_> và thành công cũng chẳng cao đâu
<_Tux_> chưa kể ói khỏi boot luôn :D
<m3onh0x84> ngáp, /me thích grub cũ hơn
<m3onh0x84> grub hâu như toàn auto, ít cho mó tay vào, ghét
<geekcomp> mạng mình có vấn đề thì mới phải hỏi lại
<geekcomp> sao _Tux_ phải bực mình
<geekcomp> bạn nào gửi lại link cho mình với
<geekcomp> mình chưa nhận được
<nobawk> vấn đề chi?
<m3onh0x84> ádfas
<m3onh0x84> !bg | geekcomp
<ubot2> geekcomp: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<nd-elec> hj alll
<nd-elec> co ai chem ko
 * _Tux_ sợ bị chém
<nobawk> !spam
<ubot2> Đề nghị (các) bạn không spam kênh này, nếu ko (các) bạn sẽ bị đẩy ra ngay lập tức!
<nobawk> :))
<nd-elec> hj
<nd-elec> ak the
<nd-elec> giai lao
<nd-elec> phai thoai mai chu
<_Tux_> }topic
<nd-elec> ko thi nham chan lam
<nobawk> off-topic -> #vnluser
<nd-elec> iu
<nd-elec> moi nguoi dau het rui
<nd-elec> bb
<geekcomp> Bạn nào chỉ mình link hướng dẫn thay đổi giao diện grub2 với, mình vẫn chưa nhận được câu trả lời của các bạn
<n2i> geekcomp: Nghe tên hoành nhẩy! :)
<geekcomp> hì
<RCua> thay đổi giao diện kiểu gì? :-\
<geekcomp> thay đổi được
<n2i> Thay chế độ text của grub bằng hình ảnh, vv
<geekcomp> nhưng mình chưa biết cách
<geekcomp> không
<n2i> trên ubuntugeek có
<RCua> thêm cái ảnh nền vào chứ :-\
<geekcomp> thêm splash thì nói làm gì
<RCua> ok
<RCua> thế không biết
<geekcomp> lúc nãy có ng chỉ mình rồi
<nobawk> thay ảnh
<geekcomp> nhưng chưa kịp nhấn link
<nobawk> cho cái menu màu mè
<geekcomp> thì bị out
<t8ax> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free
<t8ax> vào đó kiếm lại link ;)
<nobawk> làm quả ASCII text cho máu
<bksupybot> Title: Index of /free/ (at logs.ubuntu-eu.org)
<geekcomp> ok
<geekcomp> thanks
<n2i> thay hết chứ gì
<geekcomp> cảm ơn các bạn
<n2i> Mây thứ, bữa nhét cái ông samurai vào đó nhìn cũng ưng lắm1
<geekcomp> Tux sao hay cáu thế nhỉ???
<RCua> chắc sau 3 năm support bị stress
<nobawk> :3
<nobawk> ờ ờ
<nobawk>  ~
<t8ax> làm ko công, làm dâu trăm họ, đôi lúc fải cho ng` ta stress tý chứ ;)
<nobawk> thế nên h có dám hé răng gì đâu
<n2i> 3 năm rồi à?
<nobawk> toàn lurk cả ngày :3
 * RCua cầm tăm xỉa xỉa răng
<geekcomp> may gặp phải mình
 * nobawk ko biết đã làm bao nhiêu bạn bỏ lunix
<RCua> cứu rỗi linh hồn
<geekcomp> Tux á?
 * nobawk continues lurking
 * RCua rít thuốc lào
<n2i> RCua: Từ đàn ông lên ông già giờ! Rít thuốc lào thật á?
<geekcomp> mới vô diễn đàn
<geekcomp> còn chưa bik mọi ng thía nào
<RCua> ok
 * RCua tự giới thiệu
<geekcomp> nhưng ngay từ đầu ấn tượng vs Tux
 * RCua là con cua
<RCua> hết
<t8ax> cua càng hay cua đồng?
<RCua> cua dừa
<geekcomp> nhưng cũng cần thông cảm
<t8ax> con đấy nhìn nhìu thịt ko bík ngon ko =p~
<RCua> :-\
<vubuntor265> nhl01:
<vubuntor265> alo
<vubuntor265> hello mấy huynh
<kid__> ola
<vubuntor265> chào anh!
<vubuntor265> em có chút vấn đề
<n2i> Chào you! :))
<vubuntor265> hi!
<vubuntor265> nhờ mấy anh đả thông tư tưởng tí
<vubuntor265> vấn đề nan giải nản quá!
<vubuntor265> có ai không ạ!
<_Tux_> vubuntor265: hỏi luôn đê
<_Tux_> :))
<kid__> !ask
<nhl01> wa trowgi đấy
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<_Tux_> ở đây gì gì
<_Tux_> đả thông
<_Tux_> chém gió
<n2i> _Tux_ đã tới!
<vubuntor265> em thì mê linux
<_Tux_> ném gạch
<_Tux_> quăng mìn
<_Tux_> là nhất
<_Tux_> :))
<vubuntor265> mà trường nó cứ bắt học win dow
 * _Tux_ à uhm
<kid__> thế thì học win
<_Tux_> dung windows
<n2i> vubuntor265: BẮt tay cái!
<_Tux_> :))
<_Tux_> hết :D
<vubuntor265> nên hỏng mầy môn win nó làm sao ấy
<vubuntor265> học nó chẳng có khí thế gì cả?
 * _Tux_ thấy binh thường
<_Tux_> vì môn nào khí thế cũng vậy
<_Tux_> =))
<nhl01> windown có j đâu mà phải học
<n2i> vubuntor265: Bắt tay lần nữa!
<_Tux_> nhl01: nhiều lắm
<vubuntor265> em lên đây hỏi hy vọng là cái môn hợp ngữ asm nó có liên quan và dính líu gì đến linux không
<_Tux_> vubuntor265: asm thì có
<_Tux_> :)
<kid__> =))
<vubuntor265> yeah
<_Tux_> .g asm in linux how to
<bkphenny> _Tux_: http://asm.sourceforge.net/
<vubuntor265> thật không:))
<kid__> _Tux_:  làm bài tập lớn asm chưa
<bksupybot> Title: Linux Assembly (at asm.sourceforge.net)
<vubuntor265> search rồi ạ
<kid__> =))
<n2i> Không thật!
<_Tux_> vubuntor265: một cơ số thành phần của kernel linux được viết bằng asm
<_Tux_> :D
<_Tux_> nhÆ°ng AT&T syntax
<vubuntor265> nhưng mà nghe cao nhân chỉ nó vẫn chắc cú hơn:))
<_Tux_> chứ không phải masm syntax như windows (hay được dạy)
<_Tux_> vubuntor265: nói chung ếu phải xoắn, windows mà xài
<_Tux_> =))
<_Tux_> nếu trường bắt học asm (trên windows)
<kid__> thấy mùi phản động
<n2i> hơ hơ!
<_Tux_> vì lý thuyết các lệnh vẫn vậy
<_Tux_> cơ bản vẫn vậy
<_Tux_> chỉ syntax khác nhau một chút + quản lý bộ nhớ, ngắt có khác chút
<_Tux_> mà phải làm bài tập trên windows
<_Tux_> thì cứ làm trên win thôi
<_Tux_> xoắn làm giề :D
<C4NoC> đệt
<C4NoC> lên túm thầy hỏi
<_Tux_> (ếu biết gì, sắp thi lại KTMT chém gió)
<C4NoC> em đếu có $ mua M$
<C4NoC> học cái đếu jề
<_Tux_> C4NoC: ;))
<kid__> thầy có cả đống key
<kid__> đó
<kid__> lên xin
<_Tux_> (đại ra C4NoC tiền đầy đít có khác)
<vubuntor265> M$? là gì ạ
<_Tux_> thét ra lửa
<kid__> =))
<C4NoC> :-/
 * _Tux_ móc ví ra 500 VNĐ chưa cho kid__ 
<vubuntor265> hơ hơ hắt xì hơi
 * kid__ cầm 5 k xu đáp vào mặt _Tux_
<_Tux_> vubuntor265: Micro$oft
 * _Tux_ chọi cả tập 500k vào mặt kid__ 
<kid__> lol
<geminious> key chúng nó bán toàn là cào cào châu chấu
<vubuntor265> thế dùng gì lập trình asm trên linux mấy anh:D
<_Tux_> (Ngân hàng địa phủ)
<geminious> cc chùa
<geminious> kinh lắm :-SS
<_Tux_> vubuntor265: đọc cái kia đê
<_Tux_> sao kêu search òi ?
<vubuntor265> tuân lệnh
<vubuntor265> search trong diễn đàn
<_Tux_> chém gió ghê quá RCua bay mất rồi
<_Tux_> :))
<vubuntor265> anh em bảo thời nay ai còn học asm nữa nên nản vãi
<C4NoC> ai bảo hem?
<_Tux_> vubuntor265: nản giề
<C4NoC> học asm còn làm héc cơ
<C4NoC> hố hố
<vubuntor265> mấy anh bảo học asm chỉ đi code IC là cùng
 * _Tux_ gà nhưng biết asm học được là tốt :D
<_Tux_> vubuntor265: lol
<_Tux_> IC giờ éo ai code asm nữa đâu
<_Tux_> C/C++ vừa nhàn vừa nhanh
<_Tux_> (chỉ vài công việc chuyên biệt mới phải xài asm thôi)
<vubuntor265> ngày xưa,ic nó còn bé hạt đậu
<C4NoC> :-/
<_Tux_> vubuntor265: nói chung là phải học qua asm
<_Tux_> không phải xoắn
<vubuntor265> dạ
<vubuntor265> tuân lệnh
<kid__> lol
 * kid__ chưa thấy _Tux_ đi học buổi ktmt nào
<_Tux_> kid__: mẹ
<_Tux_> 2 buổi đấy
<kid__> à nhầm
<vubuntor265> ghê thế
 * _Tux_ ở nhà code mà =))
<kid__> 1 buổi rưỡi
<vubuntor265> nhiều hơn em rồi:D
 * n2i 2
<_Tux_> kid__: đấy là tính số buổi điểm danh
<_Tux_> :))
<vubuntor265> 10 môn em trượt cả 10:D
<kid__> sn
 * _Tux_ cũng không nhớ là mình đi học bao buổi
<_Tux_> vubuntor265: thế hả
<vubuntor265> yeah
<n2i> vubuntor265: Phải nói là 10 môn trong lớp chứ!
<_Tux_> về quê chăn vịt đê
<n2i> gdtc luôn à?
<_Tux_> hay lấy vợ, đẻ con
<_Tux_> mai nó học hộ
<_Tux_> chớ đời thằng cha coi như bỏ roài
<_Tux_> :))
 * n2i thấy nguy hiểm zòi!
 * _Tux_ <- hư nhưng may chưa hỏng
<vubuntor265> tiếc là mày tính nó thỏa mãn mọi nhu cầu chỉ thiếu mỗi khoản tình dục và khoản đẻ:D
 * _Tux_ amen
<_Tux_> mong thánh Stallman tha cho những linh hồn luser
<geminious> wwtf
<n2i> Có triển vọng rồi đấy! :))
<vubuntor265> mà dùng gì để chơi hợp ngữ trong U vậy anh
<_Tux_> ....
<_Tux_> ^
<_Tux_> read cái link trên
<vubuntor265> dạ dạ
<vubuntor265> em hiểu rồi!
<vubuntor265> không còn gì để hỏi!
<vubuntor265> sudo apt-get-out
<n2i> Khỏi sudo
<_Tux_> =))
<_Tux_> chém gà ;))
<geekcomp> room vắng thế
<geekcomp> sorry _Tux_ nhá
<geekcomp> hỉu nhầm
<Nam_Son> :-(Làm sao đẻ xem vắng tắt tên tất cả các gói đã cài đặt vậy! Cài nhiều gói quá bây giờ nhiều quá máy chậm quá mà ko nhớ hết định gở bớt mà apt-cache dumpavail  thì nó ra quát trời nhiều
<codai2810> vắn tắt*
<codai2810> vắn* tắtư
<RCua> cài nhiều không chạy thì nó cũng có làm sao đâu
<Nam_Son> O:-)chiếm ổ đỉa
<Nam_Son> * có chạy đâu
<RCua> chiếm ổ đĩa cũng có chậm đâu
<RCua> :-\
<Nam_Son> :-/chậm sao ko
<Nam_Son> mới gở mấy gói
<RCua> chậm ở chỗ nào? :-\
<Nam_Son> mà tốc độ cải thiện liền
<RCua> sao lại chậm
<Nam_Son> :Pkhởi động như con rùa
<Nam_Son> máy ưa bị treo
<RCua> chả liên quan gì :-/
<Nam_Son> :-Xko biết nửa
<Nam_Son> thấy gở bớt ra
<Nam_Son> nó nhanh hơn
<RCua> vô synaptic xem những cái đã cài là biết
<Nam_Son> nên định gở hết
<RCua> pseudo
<RCua> gọi là gì ấy nhỉ?
<RCua> placebo effect
<Nam_Son> 1 đóng bùi nhùi:(
<Nam_Son> đâu có thấy mấy gói cài đặt rồi đâu
<RCua> chắc chắn có
<Nam_Son> ok thấy rồi
<MrTux_HDB> Nam_Son: ở ĐH Cần Thơ hử
<MrTux_HDB> :)
<Nam_Son> MrTux_HDB: uhm
<MrTux_HDB> Nam_Son: ở đó có gì vui hem :)
 * MrTux_HDB năm sau chắc mò vô đó chơi
<Nam_Son> :Pcó
<MrTux_HDB> =))
<Nam_Son> sáng ăn cơm chiều ăn cơm=))
<MrTux_HDB> Nam_Son: các bạn nữ xinh hem
<MrTux_HDB> :)
<MrTux_HDB> ping Nam_Son
<MrTux_HDB> nghe thấy gái mà im re là sao
<MrTux_HDB> :))
<Nam_Son> MrTux_HDB: SR
<Nam_Son> đang bận
<MrTux_HDB> cho mấy cái ảnh review dê
<MrTux_HDB> :))
<Nam_Son> :-D
<Nam_Son> trăm nghe ko bằng mắt thấy
<Nam_Son> cứ xuống đi rồi biết
<MrTux_HDB> lol
<Nam_Son> :)đang bận  công chuyện
<nd-elec> chao cac bac
<nd-elec> cho em hoi ti
<nd-elec> co ai giup em ko ah
<MrTux_HDB> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<nd-elec> em muon ghost lai may
<nd-elec> van de la em dang sd cai o cung 10gb
<nd-elec> do o cung cua em bi hu
<nd-elec> sd do vay
<nd-elec> bay gio em muon thay o cung khac
<nd-elec> duoc ko ah
<nd-elec> ?
<nd-elec> sao ko ai noi gi nhi
<MrTux_HDB> sao không được
<MrTux_HDB> ?
<nd-elec> chac ko ah
<MrTux_HDB> Hơ hỏi câu hay thật
<MrTux_HDB> :))
<Nam_Son> http://www.ctu.edu.vn/pmnm/
<bksupybot> Title: Đại học Cần Thơ - Phần mềm nguồn mở - Tài liệu hướng dẫn (at www.ctu.edu.vn)
<Nam_Son> có chỉ cách ghost trong linux đó
<MrTux_HDB> Nam_Son: mang ảnh ra đây
<MrTux_HDB> bận cái gì
<MrTux_HDB> ;))
<Nam_Son> :-D
<Nam_Son> chiều tới giờ chưa ăn cơm:(
<nd-elec> ui
<nd-elec> cam on bac nhieu
<Nam_Son> cứ làm theo hd là ok^^
<Nam_Son> thôi biến đay
<nd-elec> ak
<nd-elec> em chua hoi xog
<nd-elec> em su dung noton ghost duoc ko
<nd-elec> duoc ko ah
<MrTux_HDB> nd-elec: norton ghost hả
<MrTux_HDB> quên nó đi
<MrTux_HDB> =))
<nd-elec> ak
<nd-elec> em quen sai
<nd-elec> xai cai do quen rui
<nd-elec> hix
<nd-elec> thui danh G4L
<MrTux_HDB> nd-elec: CloneZilla thá»­ xem
<MrTux_HDB> :)
<nd-elec> da
<nd-elec> 1 cai thui
<nd-elec> thui em chon G4L
<nd-elec> tai sao norton ko dc ah
<MrTux_HDB> nd-elec: dùng thì biết :D
<nd-elec> bac noi the thi chet em
<nd-elec> co menh he gi thi
<nd-elec> xong luon
<nd-elec> room buon wa nhi
<nd-elec> em van nghe ty chu
<geminious> Bàn luận  ngoài lề /join #vnluser
<nd-elec> al
<nd-elec> akonadi la cai gi vay cac bac
<nd-elec> em bat no len chang bit la gi
<nd-elec> kde
<RCua> pim
<Nam_Son> :)
<Nam_Son> MrTux_HDB: ko có hình girl xinh
<Nam_Son> MrTux_HDB: ko có sưu tầm làm sao show cho ông được
<MrTux_HDB> Nam_Son: chém gió quá
<MrTux_HDB> giấu hàng thì thôi
<MrTux_HDB> :)
<Nam_Son> MrTux_HDB:  nói thật chứ chém je
 * MrTux_HDB không tin bạn Nam_Son 
<Nam_Son> :-Dtùy
<Nam_Son> MrTux_HDB: ko có thiệt mà
 * MrTux_HDB bạn Nam_Son giữ cho riêng mềnh
<MrTux_HDB> chẳng lẽ ĐH cần Thơ
<MrTux_HDB> sông nước lên toàn Cá Xấu
 * Nam_Son èo
 * Nam_Son Sông Cần Thơ lục bình trôi lác đác, gái Cần Thơ ko lác củng lang ben. Dám coi ko
<t8ax> ặc
 * MrTux_HDB bỏ mịa
<MrTux_HDB> nghe nói đã sợ
<MrTux_HDB> t8ax: xác nhận coi
<Nam_Son> :-D
<t8ax> thôi nghe thế cho tiền cũng ếu dám xác nhận
<Nam_Son> hehe
 * Nam_Son nói thế đã chạy mất dép :-D
<Nam_Son> :Pkhuya rồi mà đông nhỉ
<Nam_Son> MrTux_HDB: Mắc công núi tôi hiểm. Show cho ông coi mấy tấm hình chụp hồi MHX nà http://upnhanh.sieuthinhanh.com/tmpimages/images/sieuthiNHANH2010112733047ndvjzme3mt1390338.jpeg
<Nam_Son> http://upnhanh.sieuthinhanh.com/tmpimages/images/sieuthiNHANH2010112733047njnmowfhyw1516182.jpeg
<Nam_Son> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2700/4049832344_7d8e6358b3_b.jpg
<Nam_Son> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2491/3814801782_0d2e69d257_o.jpg
<t8ax> rồi
<t8ax> mình đã xác nhận
<t8ax> bác stop đi :)
<Nam_Son> :P
<Nam_Son> t8ax:  xác nhận chuyện gì
<t8ax> ( giờ mới hiểu vì sao gọi là miền Tây sông nước, đơn giản vì đó là môi trường tốt cho cá sấu phát triển )
<Nam_Son> :Pcon khỉ
<MrTux_HDB> ôi mịa
<MrTux_HDB> ...
 * MrTux_HDB nản
<t8ax> công nhận vùng nào nhiều nước thì nuôi cá sấu tốt nhể Tux ;)
<MrTux_HDB> t8ax: ờ
<Nam_Son> Coi mấy tấm sau đó là phần biểu diễn thời trang đại học cần thơ đó
<MrTux_HDB> tấm số 1
<Nam_Son> MrTux_HDB: chỉ coi toàn nhửng tấm chụp tự nhiên chưa trang điểm hay ps là nhận xét mệt
<MrTux_HDB> con bé ở giữa
<MrTux_HDB> chốn trại à
<MrTux_HDB> :(
<t8ax> gì mà chốn trại?
<t8ax> phải là trốn trại mới đúng =))
<geekcomp> :P
<Nam_Son> đang trong phòng thay đồ đặng đóng kịch chứ trốn trại gì mấy cha
<MrTux_HDB> t8ax: ờ ờ
<geekcomp> ẹc
<MrTux_HDB> ra cha Nam_Son chốn vào phòng thay đồ nữ
<MrTux_HDB> =))
<t8ax> còn hình gì ngoại trừ sản vật cá sấu này ko?
<Nam_Son> MrTux_HDB: èo
 * MrTux_HDB thất vọng luser
<t8ax> nghe đồn miền Tây còn nhiều món lạ của quý..
<MrTux_HDB> Nam_Son: show hình khác coi
<Nam_Son> vu oan cho người vô tội ko a
<MrTux_HDB> t8ax: ờ, đồn thế
<MrTux_HDB> không biết thực hư sao
<Nam_Son> http://images7.dantri.com.vn/Uploaded/nguyenhang/nguyenhang6_12082008.jpg
<t8ax> link dân trí
<MrTux_HDB> Dâm Trí
<MrTux_HDB> Nam_Son: hình to đê
<t8ax> đệt bà ko khéo tý hắn vác link Liên xô chấm Mỹ thì có mà...
<MrTux_HDB> mờ quá
<MrTux_HDB> ;))
<Nam_Son> :-D
 * t8ax cảm thấy bức xúc.. thôi nhường bạn Tux kiểm tra hàng hóa.. 
 * MrTux_HDB nói chung bạn Nam_Son làm tớ thất vọng quá
 * MrTux_HDB hết hứng thú đến Cân Thơ chơi
<Nam_Son> http://seablogs.zenfs.com/u/XyUym42cFxjZikD22OyW25T6Kfu2ZAUH/photo/ap_20101104044239796.jpg
<Nam_Son> http://seablogs.zenfs.com/u/XyUym42cFxjZikD22OyW25T6Kfu2ZAUH/photo/ap_20101104044240641.jpg
<Nam_Son> http://seablogs.zenfs.com/u/XyUym42cFxjZikD22OyW25T6Kfu2ZAUH/photo/ap_20101028071105133.jpg
<MrTux_HDB> Nam_Son: stop
 * MrTux_HDB đi xem phêm
<Nam_Son> :P
 * Nam_Son chịu thôi tớ đâu phải thợ chụp hình đâu mà sưu tầm nhiều hình girl xinh
<geekcomp> ảnh nào ảnh nấy toàn
<geekcomp> cụ cá sấu
<Nam_Son> :))
<geekcomp> 12h đêm roài mà vẫn có nhìu ng on thía
#ubuntu-vn 2010-11-28
<vubuntor342> Mình cài Fedora 12 và lúc setting lại lỡ đặt pass bảo vệ ổ cứng giờ muốn Format thì làm thế nào các bro?
<nobawk> encrypt disk đó hả?
<nobawk> cứ format đi thôi chắc là mất hết :3
<vubuntor342> minh format mà nó cứ đòi pass
<vubuntor342> mà pass lại ko nhớ
<nobawk> vubuntor342: ờ há
<vubuntor342> bạn có biết soft nào có thể xử lý đc ko?
<nobawk> vào ubuntu format?
<vubuntor200> em muon su dung he dieu hanh ubutu cho em xin link down ban dung thu duoc khong
<_Tux_> .g ubuntu release
<bkphenny> _Tux_: http://www.ubuntu.com/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu homepage | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<_Tux_> .g ubuntu release download
<bkphenny> _Tux_: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) (at releases.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor200> cam on
<vubuntor200> cho em hỏi yêu cầu cấu hình máy đẻ có thể chạy được ubuntu
<m3onh0x84> !bg | vubuntor200
<ubot2`> vubuntor200: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor200> cho em hỏi cách ghi dĩa chạy thủ ubutu
<vubuntor200> sao kg ai tr loi vay
<m3onh0x84> ngủ trưa rồi
<m3onh0x84> dang ăn trưa
<m3onh0x84> sang vnluser đi
<m3onh0x84> gõ /j #vnluser
<root__> chao cac bac'
<root__> chao cac bac'
<root__> co ai o day khong
<root__> cho em nho chu't
<Jingjang> Hj
<Nam_Son> Jingjang: Chào bạn!
<afterlastangel> _Tux_: hôm bửa ko có giải à :(
<afterlastangel> _Tux_: mấy siêu nhân lấy hết hả
<codai2810> vĩnh biệt #vnluser
<t8ax> vĩnh biệt :-h
<afterlastangel> vĩnh biệt gì
<afterlastangel> :-/
<vubuntor282> hi all....
<vubuntor282> em có 1 thắc mắc
<vubuntor282> là Ubuntu 10.10 của em dùng vmware cứ hay bị treo
<vubuntor282> xin hướng dẫn em cách khắc phục
<vubuntor282> em dùng bản Vmware Player
<codai2810> .g unbreak my heart lyrics
<bkphenny> codai2810: http://www.metrolyrics.com/unbreak-my-heart-lyrics-toni-braxton.html
<bksupybot> Title: TONI BRAXTON - UNBREAK MY HEART LYRICS (at www.metrolyrics.com)
<vubuntor727> please help me to install driver vga for my lap
<vubuntor727> i 'm using sis 672 chipset
<codai2810> vietnamese
<vubuntor727> tuong dien dan nuoc ngoai
<nhl01> ac
<vubuntor727> lap minh dung chip sis 672
<vubuntor727> co cach nao cai driver duoc khong vay
<vubuntor727> man hinh 1280x800
<RCua> nó không chạy à? :-\
<vubuntor727> hok
<RCua> nó trông như thế nào? :-/
<vubuntor727> upgrade len het rui
<vubuntor727> 800x600
<RCua> card onboard là card sis gì? :-/
<RCua> hay intel/
<vubuntor727> sis m672
<vubuntor727> card sis
<vubuntor727> onboard
<RCua> .g sis m672 ubuntu
<bkphenny> RCua: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1135091
<bksupybot> Title: [ubuntu] Ubuntu 9.04 working with SIS m672, and now? - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<vubuntor727> doc het rui
<RCua> http://ncc-1701a.homelinux.net/~linux-sis/
<bksupybot> Title: SiS on Linux: Front Page (at ncc-1701a.homelinux.net)
<vubuntor727> ma chiu thua
<RCua> thế làm những gì rồi? :-/
<vubuntor727> cai driver cua chip m671 ay
<vubuntor727> thay noi cai tren ubuntu 8.04 dc
<vubuntor727> ma cai van k dc
<vubuntor727> chiu thui
<RCua> thế đọc hết cái trang linux-sis kia chưa?
<vubuntor727> bon nuoc ngoai noi do sis khong chiu mo thu vien j do
<vubuntor727> nen chua viet driver dc
<vubuntor727> doc het rui
<vubuntor727> ma thay dau noi j dau
<vubuntor727> link download cua no bi die
<RCua> sửa cái download kia chưa
<RCua> sá»­a trong xord
<RCua> thấy trong này nói đủ hết
<RCua> http://ncc-1701a.homelinux.net/~linux-sis/index.php?page=VesaDriver
<bksupybot> Title: SiS on Linux: Vesa Driver (at ncc-1701a.homelinux.net)
<vubuntor727> de lam thu
<vubuntor727> :))
<geminious> hmm sound của cái pidgin lên máy mình cứ bị rè rè
<geminious> ct khác thì vẫn bt
<geminious> nghe nhạc cũng bt
<geminious> trên win cũng ko có j`
<geminious> mỗi cía pidgin bị rè
<t8ax> loa rè nguyên nhân có thể là do sound của Pidgin bit rate cao quá, khắc phục là cho loa uống 1 ly nước sôi để nguội
<geminious> đây là lần thứ 3 bạn t8ax khuyên mình nên cho máy tắm nước :))
 * kid__ cầm gạch chọi vô máy của geminiouse
<geminious> huhu hỏi tử tế mà mấy ông này toàn dọa bạo hành máy của mình T_T
<t8ax> #ubuntu-vn chỉ dành cho các thần dân của Ubuntu hỏi về Win, not for luser ;)
<RCua> thế tắt sound của pidgin đi
 * codai2810 is not luser -> có thể hỏi
<nd-elec> hj all
<vubuntor494> 2
<codai2810> 3
<vubuntor494> good evening !
<codai2810> .g you make me wanna lyrics
<bkphenny> codai2810: http://www.lyrics007.com/Usher%20Lyrics/You%20Make%20Me%20Wanna%20Lyrics.html
<bksupybot> Title: Usher - You Make Me Wanna Lyrics (at www.lyrics007.com)
<RCua> codai2810: thấy dayleo khoe Lý 8.3 kìa
<RCua> :-\
 * codai2810 cũng 8.3
<RCua> :-s
<RCua> thế mà lo thi lại
<RCua> lạ
<codai2810> RCua: là thi lại đc thế :-/
<RCua> ô
<RCua> thế được rồi còn gì
<RCua> :)
<codai2810> em có phàn nàn gì về quá khứ đâu
<codai2810> cái gì qua thì qua, ko qua thì làm lại
<codai2810> mà quá khứ có đẹp, qua rồi cũng chẳng còn gì
<codai2810> hiện tại là hiện thực
<RCua> hơ hơ
<RCua> hỏi cái A lại lôi cái B ra
<codai2810> RCua: thế đc rồi còn gì <--- cái thế ở đây
<RCua> rồi, ok, hehe
<codai2810> thôi ko nói nữa
 * _Tux_ không hiểu
 * codai2810 cũng chả hiểu
<nd-elec> cac dai ca cho em hoi
<nd-elec> em ko share ubuntu voi virtual duoc
<nd-elec> vao windoes xp vao phan share no keu
<nd-elec> ko co quyen truy nhap
<nd-elec> the la the nao
<nd-elec> cho em hoi cai
<nd-elec> co ai ko
<nd-elec> ?
<t8ax> ?
<nd-elec> Software Sources
<_Tux_> nd-elec: không có ai :D
<nd-elec> em ko co phan Software Sources
<t8ax> .g nobody HD
<bkphenny> t8ax: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ydPaSb_HNLw
<bksupybot> Title: YouTube - Nobody (HD Hifi) - Wonder Girls (at www.youtube.com)
<nd-elec> lam sao vao
<nd-elec> la sao
<t8ax> vào để làm gì?
<nd-elec> ak
<_Tux_> nd-elec: vào Ubuntu Software Center -> Edit -> Software Sources
<nd-elec> System-Administration-Software Sources
<nd-elec> Third-Party Software 
<nd-elec> ko co tab nay
<nd-elec> em vao rui
<nd-elec> nhung ko co tab do
<nd-elec> ?
<nd-elec> co ai ko
<nd-elec> giup em dc ko
<nd-elec> ?
<nd-elec> buon the
<nd-elec> ?
<nd-elec> :'(
<nd-elec> ?
<nd-elec> ko co cao thu nao chi em ah
<geminious> chỉ gì em ?
<_Tux_> nd-elec: lol
<_Tux_> không đọc ở trên à
 * _Tux_ mình nói cứ như không nói ấy nhở
<_Tux_> :))
<nd-elec> lam sao ah
<nd-elec> em vao rui
<nd-elec> nhung ko co
<_Tux_> ...
<_Tux_> Ubuntu ?
<_Tux_> 10.10 ?
<nd-elec> dung
<nd-elec> em vao rui
<nd-elec> nhung ko co tab
<nd-elec> Third-Party Software tab
<nd-elec> ko co muc nay
<_Tux_> ...
 * _Tux_ mình có thì phải :P
<_Tux_> thấy nó như Software Source cũ
<nd-elec> tai sao ky vay
<_Tux_> có khác chỗ nào đâu :D
<nd-elec> hinh nhu luc em cai dat ubuntu
<nd-elec> e ko check vao muc download cai nay ve
<nd-elec> Third-Party Software
 * _Tux_ thấy không liên qua
<nd-elec> bay gio muon co thi pahi lam sao
<nd-elec> :-(
<t8ax> trong Ubuntu Software Center mới có cái mục đó thôi thì fải :-/
<nd-elec> la sao ah
<_Tux_> nd-elec: tự xử đi :)
<t8ax> là cái "Third-Party Software"
<nd-elec> ak
<nd-elec> dung oy
<t8ax> nó nằm trong Ubuntu Software Center
<nd-elec> vao edit
<t8ax> ko fải nằm trong Software Sources
<nd-elec> em thu rui;
<nd-elec> o dau
<nd-elec> ?
<t8ax> nói chung là bạn đang hỏi cái gì? vấn đề đó để làm điều gì?
<nd-elec> de them list
<t8ax> thêm ppa đúng ko?
<geminious> à ờm bạn cũng chả cần cài cái đó đâu
<nd-elec> da
<nd-elec> lam sao
<geminious> nó chỉ thêm mỗi cái chạy mp3 thôi mà
<t8ax> vào System - Admin -> Software Sources
<nd-elec> ak
<nd-elec> ko co
<nd-elec> cua em ko co muc do
<t8ax> ko có đúng ko?
<nd-elec> da
<geminious> 10.10 :))
<t8ax> ấn chuột phải vào cái nút Ubuntu ;)
<nd-elec> yers
<_Tux_> tội nghiệp bạn nd-elec =))
<t8ax> chọn Edit Menu
<nd-elec> o dau
<t8ax> ấn chuột phải vào chữ System phía trên cũng đc
<nd-elec> da
<t8ax> Edit Menus
<t8ax> tab bên trái chọn cái cuối cùng là Admin..
<t8ax> sau đó nhìn bên tab phải
<nd-elec> da
<t8ax> tích vào cái Software Sources
<t8ax> xong close rồi vào System -> Admin -> bất ngờ chưa, nó xuất hiện rồi..
<t8ax> hết :)
<nd-elec> thanks
<t8ax> vậy mà nãy giờ cứ vòng vo ko vô vấn đề chính hỏi ai mà giúp đc, lần sau đặt câu hỏi thì nhớ thêm nửa muỗng muối vào nhá ;)
<nd-elec> da
<nd-elec> thanks
<geminious> t8ax: ăn mặn là khát nước đó :))
<t8ax> http://lh6.ggpht.com/_rYdieyTPZvM/TPKEFEQz7LI/AAAAAAAAAFQ/5GV1KWvcruo/14.png mùa Đông đến rồi ^^
<geminious> t8ax: vẫn không thích cái bar
<geminious> nhầm cái dock
<t8ax> fắc
<t8ax> nói chung là ko thích bộ icon đi ;)
<geminious> làm sao để ra cái hiển thị bài đang play kia
<t8ax> covergloobus ;)
<t8ax> http://lh6.ggpht.com/_rYdieyTPZvM/TPKEFbrSkkI/AAAAAAAAAFU/zsra3X5glKI/15.png Firefox 8-)
<geminious> ko xài firefox
<t8ax> chứ dùng gì? Chrome à?
<geminious> yep
<geminious> chrome nhanh hơn bao nhiêu
<geminious> :))
<t8ax> sai lầm ;)
<t8ax> nói về hiện thị thì có vẻ Chrome nhanh hơn
<t8ax> nhưng load full thì FF vẫn nhanh hơn :)
<geminious> mình cần cái j` hiện ra thông tin cần thiết thật nhanh thôi :))
<t8ax> vd như vô 1 forum mà mình có save pass trc
<t8ax> vào bằng Chrome thì fải ngồi đợi 1 tẹo đến khi load full mới đăng nhập mà ko cần gõ lại
<t8ax> còn FF thì nó load xong rồi, chỉ cần đăng nhập ;)
<geminious> à ờm chưa bị thế bao h :))
<t8ax> thá»­ = Vn-Zoom ;)
<geminious> t8ax: có cái j` hay hay để làm đẹp cho U ko
 * geminious mới dùng U ko bít nhiều
<t8ax> thế nào là đẹp :|
<geminious> thay đổi giao diện chẳng hạn
<geminious> với cả ít đồ chơi nữa
<geminious> :))
<t8ax> themes thì www.gnome-look.org
<t8ax> đồ chơi thì có Dock
<t8ax> . hết ;)
<t8ax> thêm tý nữa là Conky :D
<vubuntor728> mình cài thêm fedora thì nó ko nhận ubuntu
<vubuntor728> mò vào mini linux thấy cái grub 2.0 mò vào chỉnh giờ chỉ vào được win7 :(
<vubuntor728> mong các bạn giúp đỡ
<vubuntor473> mình vấn đề về boot
<GeekComp> deb http://mirror-fpt-telecom.fpt.net/ubuntu/ maverick main restricted universe multiverse
<bksupybot> Title: Index of /ubuntu/ (at mirror-fpt-telecom.fpt.net)
<GeekComp> deb http://mirror-fpt-telecom.fpt.net/ubuntu/ maverick-backports restricted universe multiverse
<GeekComp> deb http://mirror-fpt-telecom.fpt.net/ubuntu/ maverick-proposed main restricted universe multiverse
<GeekComp> deb http://mirror-fpt-telecom.fpt.net/ubuntu/ maverick-security main restricted universe multiverse
<bksupybot> Title: Index of /ubuntu/ (at mirror-fpt-telecom.fpt.net)
<GeekComp> deb http://mirror-fpt-telecom.fpt.net/ubuntu/ maverick-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<GeekComp> deb-src http://mirror-fpt-telecom.fpt.net/ubuntu/ maverick main restricted universe multiverse
<GeekComp> deb-src http://mirror-fpt-telecom.fpt.net/ubuntu/ maverick-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<bksupybot> Title: Index of /ubuntu/ (at mirror-fpt-telecom.fpt.net)
<GeekComp> deb-src http://mirror-fpt-telecom.fpt.net/ubuntu/ maverick-proposed main restricted universe multiverse
<GeekComp> deb-src http://mirror-fpt-telecom.fpt.net/ubuntu/ maverick-security main restricted universe multiverse
<GeekComp> deb-src http://mirror-fpt-telecom.fpt.net/ubuntu/ maverick-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<bksupybot> Title: Index of /ubuntu/ (at mirror-fpt-telecom.fpt.net)
<_Tux_> GeekComp: fack
<GeekComp> sr
<GeekComp> copy nham
#ubuntu-vn 2011-11-21
<vimojnguoi> buổi sáng tốt lành
<vimojnguoi> buổi sáng tốt lành Stanley00 :D
<Stanley00> vimojnguoi: good morning! :D
<vimojnguoi> việt nam bị rớt mạng àk mọi người
<Stanley00> vimojnguoi: không biết, fpt à?
<vimojnguoi> không biết @,@
<vimojnguoi> vào chẵng thấy một con ma
<Stanley00> vimojnguoi: fpt nghe nói là bị đứt cáp đâu mấy ngày gần đây, chả biết thực hư ra sao nữa,
<Stanley00> à cái IRC này ấy à, chắc tại hnay thứ 2 :D
<vimojnguoi> àk té ra là vậy :D
<vimojnguoi> ủa mà anh Stanley00 dùng hệ điều hành gì :D
<Stanley00> vimojnguoi: /me dùng Ubuntu thôi
<vimojnguoi> em thì fedora
<Stanley00> vimojnguoi: fedora cơ à? ngon nhỉ :D
<vimojnguoi> đang định viết bài thấy upload hình chậm với vào room khôg thấy người cho nên phát hỏang
<vimojnguoi> cứ tưởng mình bị rớt mạng
<vimojnguoi> :D
<vimojnguoi> ai ngờ hehe
<Stanley00> vimojnguoi: :))
<n2i> :-/ Sao hom nay co ve it nguoi nhi!
<vimojnguoi> công nhận ubuntu thân thiện với người dùng thật ! các hệ điều hành linux khác cần phải học theo
<n2i> vimojnguoi: dung noi nhu the!
<vimojnguoi> ?
<n2i> Moi OS moi triet ly, va moi distro cung moi triet ly.
<n2i> Do la ly do tai sao lai lam distro nhu vay.
<vimojnguoi> ừm
<n2i> co nguoi xai U thay phe, nhung co nguoi xai Arch lai thay suong..vv..
<vimojnguoi> arch em chưa thử bao giờ
<vimojnguoi> :D
<n2i> vimojnguoi: vay thu di! ;)
<vimojnguoi> cái soft ware của ubuntu làm nhớ đến cái cửa hàng phần mềm của apple
 * n2i chua bao gio dong vao thu do gi cua Apple :|
<vimojnguoi> các bác dùng linux thích dịch phần mềm từ gói nguồn hay là từ phần mềm cài đặt
<nguyenthientam> hello everyone
<vimojnguoi> hô lé ?
<vimojnguoi> :D
<nguyenthientam> cho mình hỏi, trên ubuntu có phần mềm nào ghi đĩa vcd ra đầu kỹ thuật số không
<nguyenthientam> mình muốn ghi 1 file .wmv ra đầu đĩa
<vimojnguoi> có thì có !
<vimojnguoi> định dạng nó sang .mpg
<vimojnguoi> rồi sau đó dùng Brasero
<vimojnguoi> định dạng sang .mpg
<nguyenthientam1> bạn nói lại xem, mình vừa mất mạng
<vimojnguoi> và sau đó dùng Braserro
<nguyenthientam1> disconect
<vimojnguoi> thì mình delay 2 lần rồi đó
<vimojnguoi> rồi add dữ liệu vào cho bằng cái cd là xong
<vimojnguoi> burn file.iso
<nguyenthientam1> Braserro có bản cho windows khonog nhỉ
<Stanley00> vimojnguoi: không hiểu cái dvd 1x, phát file nhạc được không nhỉ? lần trước có cái dvd 1x, ghi một lô mp3 ra, mà đem tới đầu đĩa hát thì giật kinh lắm...
<vubuntor241> Em dùng Ubuntu 11.10 trên máy ảo VMWare và đang thử phân quyền quota, có thử làm theo video này http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=blMuxCTTnvg nhưng em không hiểu tại sao cứ đến lúc quotacheck thì lại bị lỗi
<Stanley00> vubuntor241: lỗi gì? paste bin nó lên đi
<Stanley00> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<vubuntor241> http://paste.ubuntu.com/744968/
<Stanley00> và kiểm tra là bạn đã sửa đổi file /etc/fstab đúng nha
<Stanley00> " filesystem not mounted with quota option"
<vubuntor785> how to install a package with a specific version? :)
<Stanley00> vubuntor785: vô đây rồi mà còn tiếng anh :-ss
<vubuntor785> ủa tưởng toàn người anh
<vubuntor785> hehe
<Stanley00> vubuntor785: đề nghị bạn /join #ubuntu để dùng tiếng anh nhá =))
<vubuntor785> thế thôi em dùng tiếng việt :">
<Stanley00> nhìn lên cái topic kìa :))
<vubuntor785> okay , lần đầu sử dụng mà :">
<Stanley00> hình như chỉ có synaptic mới set được như thế thôi,
<Stanley00> dpkg chắc cũng set được, nhưng /me không biết set như thế nào, bạn cài synaptic vô rồi set đi
<vubuntor785> em muốn hỏi trên dpkg :)
<Stanley00> vubuntor785: vậy xem man của nó đi
<vubuntor785> nôm na là cài đặt 1 gói mà mình tự chọn version ý :D
<favadi> http://diigo.com/0lbq6
<favadi> vubuntor785: xem chỗ mình tô màu
<vubuntor785> oke để mình xem ... thank bro :)
<Stanley00> favadi: sao tô màu được hay vậy? :-O
<favadi> Stanley00: nó là cả một nghệ thuật đấy :|
<favadi> Stanley00: đùa thôi chứ đăng ký diigo là được mà
<Stanley00> OK, thank pro favadi :D
<vubuntor785> trang này hay nhỉ .. hehe . thank you so much :D .
<vubuntor411> chào tất cả
<Stanley00> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor411> mình có vấn đề với ubuntu 11 đây
<vubuntor411> 2 hôm nay máy mình bị treo và tắt nguồn liên tục
<vubuntor411> chỉ dùng chrome và lib Office
<vubuntor411> có ai gặp tình trang như mình ko nhỉ
<Stanley00> máy bị treo á? desktop à?
<vubuntor411> ko, acer
<vubuntor411> acer laptop
<Stanley00> lúc bị treo, máy có nóng lắm không?
<vubuntor785> hay tại máy yếu quá :)
<vubuntor411> ko nóng bạn ạ
<vubuntor411> máy mình acer i3, 2ram
<vubuntor785> ủa thế là sao =.=
<vubuntor411> chỉ dùng ~ 300mb trên 1.7g,  và 0 đụng tới swap
<vubuntor411> tình trạng thế này, đang dùng bông nhiên văng ra terminal logoff,
<vubuntor411> và loggon lại đc
<vubuntor411> còn ko thì treo bàn phím, phải tắt nóng
<vubuntor411> mở terminal tắt ko đc
<Stanley00> à, cái vụ này khác với bị treo và reestart mà
<vubuntor411> à, mình hỏi cả 2 ấy mà
<Stanley00> logout đó hình như do xung đột gì của unity ấy, chờ fix đi
<vubuntor411> hôm trước cũng đọc đc tin này trên đâu đó nhưng ko quan tâm
<vubuntor411> nhưng giờ chính mình lại dính @@
<vubuntor411> thế thôi chờ update fix cũng đc
<vubuntor411> cho mình hỏi có ai đã thi LPI chưa
<Stanley00> vubuntor411: nghe nói dùng unity 2D không bị đó, thử chuyển qua đó trong khi chờ đợi đi :D
<Stanley00> LPI là cái gì rứa?
<vubuntor411> LPI 1, chứng chỉ linux đấy
<n0bawk> cái certificate của bọn ibm
 * Stanley00 ứ biết :))
<n0bawk> hỏi debian, redhat loạn xị
<vubuntor411> hình như Stanley nhầm, unity 2D, là plaform mà
<n0bawk> mà h bọn ibm viết tut cho LPI dùng ubuntu :-s
<vubuntor411> LPI đâu phải của IBM
<vubuntor411> nhưng IBM viết về nó nhiều
<vubuntor411> chưa có ai thi hết ả
<Stanley00> vubuntor411: platform? nghĩa là sao?
<n0bawk> ko có nhu cầu thi làm chi?
<vubuntor411> platform : nền tảng
<vubuntor411> để cạnh tranh với flash, applet và html5
<n0bawk> unity đi cạnh tranh với html5 à
<n0bawk> ôi vãi
<vubuntor411> ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor411: chỗ màn hình login, nhấp vô cái răng cưa, chọn Ubuntu 2D, nó sẽ dùng unity 2D
<n0bawk> cạnh tranh cả applet với flash cơ à
<vubuntor411> ??
 * n0bawk lặn
<vubuntor411> bạn n0bawk ý ??
<vubuntor411> ???
<vubuntor411> Unity 2D là 1 platform
<vubuntor411> phát triển ame
<vubuntor411> game
<vubuntor411> trên facebook có 1 game bắn súng khá hoành tráng chạy bằng unity 2D
<Stanley00> ơ, cái đó bạn lại nhầm, unity đó là 3D luôn cơ
<Stanley00> còn cái unity này là của carnocial thì phải, quên tên mất rồi
<vubuntor411> bên game lord có tuyển dev mà
<vubuntor411> rồi thế cảm ơn mọi người nhé
<vubuntor411> :)
 * vietht nhìn quanh
 * C4NoC chọt mắt vietht 
 * vietht bay qua vnluser đạp C4NoC
<vubuntor217> help me..
<vubuntor217> giup e loi nay` vs
<vubuntor217> máy e tự nhiên hôm nay mở nhạc lên nghe thì nó giật giật không thể nào nghe nổi
<vubuntor217> ai giúp e khắc phục lỗi này đc không
<vubuntor217> không có ai giúp à
<vubuntor217> :(
<C4NoC> chịu
<vubuntor900> mình muốn hoi về cấu hình mout tự đông trong file /etc/fstab ở cuối hàng mình thấy có đánh dấu số 0 or 1
<vubuntor900> xin hỏi ý nghĩa của các con số đó
<C4NoC> man fstab
<vubuntor900> thanks
<vubuntor900> sẵn tiện bạn cho mình hỏi , chỉ cần chỉnh trong file /etc/fstab là đc rồi đúng ko bạn, khởi động lại là nó tự mount đúng ko ? hây còn làm gì nữa ko ?
<C4NoC> fstab là mount lúc khởi động
<C4NoC> còn lại thì tự mount
<vubuntor900> thanks nhìu nha
<vubuntor313> alo co ai do k?
<vubuntor313> xin cho hoi xiu ve win 2008
<vubuntor313> win serv 2k8
<tux|lion> vubuntor313: chỗ này là Ubuntu-VN
<tux|lion> không phải Windows-VN
<vubuntor313> ubuntu va windows 2008 ket hop ma
<tux|lion> thì sao ?
<tux|lion> Thôi đi ngủ
<tux|lion> sáng rồi
#ubuntu-vn 2011-11-22
<vubuntor137> may anh cho em hoi cach cai driver wifi cho ubuntu 10.04
<vubuntor137> ???
<n2i> card loại nào vậy bạn?
<Stanley00> bạn thử additional driver chưa?
<vubuntor137> chi tiet ntn vay a?
<vubuntor137> e moi dung ubuntu nen ko ro
<vubuntor137>  A co the chi cho e dc ko?
<n2i> Stanley00: send link wiki cho bạn ấy đi!
<n2i> !bg | vubuntor137 ;)
<ubot2> vubuntor137 ;): http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<Stanley00> n2i: ... :))
<vubuntor137> may cua e ko bat dc song wfi nao
<vubuntor137> sua loi kieu gi vay a?
<vubuntor137> e doc trong wiki ko thay!
<Stanley00> vubuntor137: mở terminal lên, gõ jockey-gtk rồi coi coi cái driver wifi active chưa
<vubuntor137> ko hien gi ca !
<vubuntor137> the la sao ha a?
<Stanley00> bạn chụp lại cái hình được không?
<vubuntor137> ok
<vubuntor537> file:///home/phucanh/Desktop/Screenshot.png.tar.gz
<Stanley00> cái link hay á :-ss
<vubuntor537> gui a kieu gi vay a?He
<Stanley00> up lên host nào đó đi, mediafire chẳng hạn
<vubuntor537> ko up dc a ah
<n2i> Stanley00: cloud computing ;))
<Stanley00> n2i: =((
<vubuntor537> no hien dong chu "No propertieary drivers are inuse
<vubuntor537> the nao day anh?
<Stanley00> hmm, giờ thì bó tay rồi... mình không biết mấy vụ này.
<n2i> vubuntor537: lspci | grep Network rồi show kết quả cho mọi người
<n2i> xem có gì đặc biệt không :-/
<vubuntor537> go lenh day vao terminal ha a?
<vubuntor537> phucanh@ubuntu:~$ lspci | grep Network 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Device 008a (rev 34) phucanh@ubuntu:~$
<vubuntor537> no hien len nhu vay
<n2i> Thôi, làm lại từ đầu :3
 * n2i hôm nay lạ không tập trung chút nào :|
<n2i> vubuntor537: lap của cậu là loại nào? => card wifi gì?
<vubuntor537> e ko biet
<n2i> cậu chắc là đã bật công tắc wifi rồi?
<n2i> cậu chắc là ở đó có sóng wifi?
<vubuntor537> t dung window van vao binh thuong ma
 * n2i cái lspci ở trên không thấy có cái thông tin thêm gì :3
<n2i> vubuntor537: đợi chút, rất có thể...
<vubuntor537> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Device 0104 (rev 09) 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Sandy Bridge PCI Express Root Port (rev 09) 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Device 0116 (rev 09) 00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation Cougar Point HECI Controller #1 (rev 04) 00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation Cougar Point USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 05) 00:1b.0 Audio device: Inte
<vubuntor537> go lspci
<vubuntor537> no hien ra nhu vay
<Stanley00> !paste | vubuntor537
<ubot2> vubuntor537: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<n2i> vubuntor537: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/M%E1%BA%A1ng,_m%E1%BA%A1ng_kh%C3%B4ng_d%C3%A2y,_v%C3%A0_c%C3%A1c_thi%E1%BA%BFt_b%E1%BB%8B_m%E1%BA%A1ng xem lại link này nhé.
<n2i> móa cái link @@
<Stanley00> n2i: :))
<vubuntor537> em paste roi do
<vubuntor537> a doi e vao lai window xem the nao
<vubuntor657> xin các anh chị giúp đỡ về việc cài đặt openldap trên ubuntu server 11.04. Em đã cài đặt và cấu hình thành công các dịch vụ như DNS,DHCP,Apache như khi cài openldap thì chưa dc.
<n0bawk> :D
<n0bawk> cho bạn trang này vào đấy mà làm theo nó
<n0bawk> làm đúng thì chắc là được
<n0bawk> vubuntor657: http://www.server-world.info/en/note?os=Ubuntu_11.04&p=ldap&f=1
<vubuntor657> trang nào vậy bạn
<vubuntor657> oh
<vubuntor657> thank ban. mình sẽ làm thử
<n0bawk> ờ
<n0bawk> làm đúng theo cái đó là nó chạy thôi
<vubuntor657> mà bạn ơi
<vubuntor657> cho mình hỏi thêm cái nữa
<vubuntor657> bạn có tài liệu hướng dẫn cài đặt và cấu hình CentOS 5.7 ko cho mình xin luôn đi
<vubuntor657> mình đang nghiên cứu ubuntu server và Centos server
<n2i> vubuntor657: Gúc gồ!
<vubuntor657> có tìm nhưng suport ít quá
<vubuntor657> làm ko thành công
<vubuntor657> Mình đang nghiên cứu cài Openldap trên centOS và Ubuntu để chạy thử nghiệm postfix mail
<vubuntor657> có cho mình xin mình vô cùng cám ơn
<tux|lion> vubuntor657: tài liệu thì người khác cũng kiến trên Google thôi
<tux|lion> không thành công thì làm lại
<tux|lion> đến khi thành công thì thôi
<vubuntor657> uhm
<vubuntor657> nếu có bạn nào good về vấn đề này thì xin chỉ giáo dùm
<vimojnguoi> vấn đề gì thế nhỉ ! cho mình biết với
<vimojnguoi> hi vọng nó có trong từ điển của mình
<n0bawk> vubuntor657: http://www.server-world.info/en/note?os=CentOS_5&p=install
<vimojnguoi> ôh nô bị out rồi
<vimojnguoi> chắc google ra rồi
<vubuntor419> sory
<vubuntor419> có ai ko ạ
<vubuntor419> cho mình hỏi chút, mình mới nâng cấp ubuntu lên bản 10.10 bjo khi lướt web thì ko nghe nhạc được nữa, chỉ coi được video trên youtube thôi ?
<vimojnguoi> gỡ flash rồi sau đó lên http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/ tải về cài đặt
<vubuntor853> hey
<vubuntor853> dùng unbuntu có dùng được IDM ko nhỉ
<tux|lion> Có
<tux|lion> chạy được
<tux|lion> còn download được hay không thì không biết
<vubuntor853> ặc
<vubuntor853> cảm ơn
<vubuntor063> xin hỏi các bạn một câu
<vubuntor063> muốn copy một dòng "line" đang hiển thị trên ubuntu thì mình gõ lệnh gì vậy
<vubuntor063> dòng mình muốn hỏi không phải là sau khi vào trình soạn thảo vi, nano, gedit nha
<vubuntor063> mà là đang ở dòng lệnh
<vubuntor063> ví dụ mình gõ "slappasswd"
<vubuntor063> và sau khi cung cấp password sẽ hiện dòng {SSHA}V7IS3vYe8P0/IcOvJmfEdjY1LXuWPV3U
<vubuntor063> mình muốn copy dòng đó thì gõ lệnh gì
<vubuntor063> mong các bạn cho biết
<Cooly> vubuntor063: console output ra thì làm gì có lệnh nào copy, dùng chuột quét khối rồi ctrl+shilft+C để copy rồi paste ở đâu đó để lưu
<Cooly> vubuntor063: ctrl+shift+V là paste vào console
<vubuntor037> alo xin hoi co ai da thuc hien quota tren ubuntu chua a
<vimojnguoi> good evening
<vimojnguoi> mr tux chẩn bị gãi đít
<vimojnguoi> :))
<CoconutCrab> :-\
<vimojnguoi> hehe
 * C4NoC đạp CoconutCrab 
<vimojnguoi> CoconutCrab  quay sang hỏi C4NoC cậu làm gì thế
<vubuntor313> cho em hỏi có bác nào mở file docx = libre nhưng ko hiện đc toàn bộ ảnh không ?
<tux|lion> Thi thoảng có bị vậy :)
<vubuntor301> co ai ko
<vubuntor301> cho minh hoi cai
<Stanley00> ?
<vubuntor301> minh moi dung ubuntu
<vubuntor301> ko sao cai cac ung dung duoc
<Stanley00> copy cái lỗi lên diễn đàn search thử chưa bạn
<Stanley00> hết 99% lỗi các bạn hay gặp nằm trên đó hết rồi
<ubuntu_fanboy> hỏi cái gì chả ai biết hỏi cái gì luôn
<ubuntu_fanboy> hỏi đi bạn vubuntor301
<vubuntor301> minh cai may cai ung dung bang Terminal
<vubuntor301> no bao loi sau
<vubuntor301> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Stanley00> biết ngay là cái lỗi này mà :-ss
<vubuntor301> vay lam sao ban
<vubuntor301> minh moi cai ubuntu hom wa
<vubuntor301> ^^
<Stanley00> đem lên diễn đàn search đi, hok thì reboot
<vubuntor301> uhm thank ban
<vubuntor233> hi everyone
<Stanley00> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor233> mình đang mò mẫm tự học linux
<vubuntor233> nhưng đi trong bóng tối thì dại quá, nên đang cần tìm 1 thầy
<n2i> vubuntor233: You are welcom! ;)
<Stanley00> vubuntor233: ông thầy google đó
 * n2i đâu hẳn là tối đâu
<Stanley00> gần hơn thì có help và doc, man và info :))
<vubuntor233> thì mình xác định là thầy chính là thầy gu
<vubuntor233> còn những vấn đề râu ria, ko biết hỏi ai thì cần 1 người giải thích
<n2i> vubuntor233: mọi người ở đây là để giúp bạn mà! :)
<Stanley00> ờm, vậy thì có gì thắc mắc, cứ lên diễn đàn, hoặc chỗ này nè :D
<vubuntor233> à, mình mong có yahoo của 1 bạn nào đấy dùng linux tốt để được tư vấn ^^
<vubuntor233> có ai hảo tâm ko nhỉ ^^, pls
 * Stanley00 thấy chỗ này hay hơn yahoo nhiều ấy chứ :D
<vubuntor233> ừ, mình biết nhưng có 1 nick yahoo hay 1 nick gmail sẽ tiện hơn ^^
 * n2i irc rule: no public private info ;)
<vubuntor233> send private message :)
<n2i> vubuntor233: không đâu, ở đây là vậy. chúng ta chỉ gọi nhau qua tên nick!
<n2i> ;)
<Stanley00> vubuntor233: lên diễn đàn, xme cách chat irc với pidgin và lúc đó bạn sẽ thấy tiện hơn á
<Stanley00> n2i: cái rule này nghe 2 lần rồi mà vẫn quên :))
<vubuntor233> ủa, pidgin chơi với irc được hả
<Stanley00> vubuntor233: hoặc có thể dùng xchat, hỗ trợ IRC tốt hơn
<vubuntor233> ok ok, mình cài ngay và luôn
<n2i> vubuntor233: hờ hờ, không chỉ có irc mà còn một mớ khác nữa
<vubuntor233> mình biết 1 mớ khác nhưng pidgin nc với irc thì giờ mới biết ^^
<vubuntor233> thanks all
 * n2i pidgin is the best multi IM client ;)
<Stanley00> (tiếp n2i ) mà người Việt Nam ít khi biết, vì toàn yahoo :))
<vubuntor233> hèn chi lên đây mấy lần thấy nick ai cũng online suốt, tưởng ông nào cũng bật 1 tab rồi giữ từ sáng tới chiều
<vubuntor233> hèn chi có mẹo
 * n2i ghét Y!AM: quảng cáo, nặng, chỉ support một protocol...
<vubuntor233> khổ cái giờ nó là tool quan trọng
<vubuntor233> mail ko thay thế đc nó
<n2i> s/Y!AM/Y!AM
<Stanley00> n2i: s/ gì mà kỳ vậy? :))
 * n2i oải, mấy hôm này mình bị gì ấy
 * n2i hồi chiều ngồi học cũng toàn nói lộn, thầy chữa suốt :3
 * n2i hôm qua, hôm kia thì hiểu lầm
<Stanley00> n2i: LOL
 * n2i chắc tại có tuổi rồi :P
 * n2i hoặc bệnh ao nũ :'(
<Stanley00> n2i: hay tại lâu rồi hok đi chơi với bồ :))
 * n2i bồ bịch gì đâu :|
<nobawk> lolz
<nobawk> laptop mode bi. sao the' nay`
<lost2> hello all, i come back :D
<lost2> có ai có sách vở hay về linux ko
<Stanley00> lost2: ai thế?
<lost2> chia sẽ đi ^^
<Stanley00> lost2 là vubuntor233 à? nói trước là dùng nick thì sẽ hok được ưu tiên như dùng cái tên vubuntor* đâu đấy nha. có khi phải chờ rất lâu mới có người đọc qua cái channel này.
<vubuntor233> đúng rồi, ^^
<lost2> lúc nãy dc chỉ cho cách dùng irc trong pidgin nè
<Stanley00> lost2: vubuntor233 mà nói là thấy liền, lost2 nói chả thấy gì nếu không vào lại trong này :))
<Stanley00> lost2: như /me nói lúc nãy đó, man , info, doc, và google :D
<lost2> ok, mình hiểu
<lost2> giờ đang đọc kĩ về phần install linux
<lost2> mình tự hỏi đã có ai setup từ đầu được hoàn chỉnh
<lost2> cài nhân riêng, cài phần bổ xung của dis riêng
<Stanley00> lost2: bạn có thể thử debian, hoặc Ubuntu alternate.
<Stanley00> lost2: cả 2 đều có chức năng cài cơ bản, toàn command line, rồi build lên
<Stanley00> hoặc muốn đi từ sâu hơn, từ nhân lên thì có LFS,
<lost2> ok, mình sẽ google với 3 keywork của Stanley, vì mình muốn hiểu thực sự được cả quá trình
<Stanley00> lost2: muốn hiểu thì không hẳn phải cài lại từ đầu đâu...
<lost2> còn cách nào tiện hơn hả stanley
<lost2> cậu chia sẻ đi
<Stanley00> lost2: đọc user manual, và doc, dĩ nhiên
<Stanley00> lost2: với lại mỗi distro mỗi khác, nên cũng không chắc là nắm hết được cả quá trình đâu
<lost2> distro ubuntu
<lost2> user manual với docs
<Stanley00> lost2: nhất là ubuntu, nó khác nhiều thứ so với các distro khác lắm :))
<lost2> chán chẳng buồn đọc, cầm tay chỉ việc như help windown chỉ giúp cho nhửng người mới dùng
<lost2> mình đang muốn đào sâu vào hệ thông
<lost2> :)
<lost2> mọi người có sách gối đầu nằm ko, share đi
<Stanley00> lost2: đọc thử help của Ubuntu chưa?
<lost2> https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/ubuntu-help/index.html
<lost2> ý stanley là đây
<lost2> nó sơ sài quá
<Stanley00> lost2: có sẵn trong máy luôn ý
<lost2> mình thấy nó chỉ hướng dẫn cách dùng chứ ko đào sâu
<lost2> đai loại như tool này để làm gì, đổi pass thì làm sao hay như thế
<n2i> OMG! Muốn đào sâu :3
<n2i> Stanley00: ;)
<lost2> ?
<Stanley00> lost2: OK, sudo apt-get install linux-doc doc-linux-html glibc-doc abs-guide rồi tha hồ đào nha
 * n2i vô danh tiểu tốt, mò dần dần vậy...mò mò vào Linux World.
<Stanley00> n2i: nhiêu đó đủ hok ta? :))
 * Stanley00 thì chỉ mò sgt-puzzle :))
<lost2> linux-doc
<nobawk> .g tldp
<bkphenny> nobawk: http://tldp.org/
<lost2> nghe tên thấy đúng cái mình cần, tạm thời tha cho bạn stanley và ae trong chanel, khi nào bí quay lại
<Stanley00> nobawk: à, nhắc mới nhớ, sao hok thấy cái đó trong kho vậy, sn biết không?
 * n2i tư tưởng gì vậy?
<Stanley00> lost2: đảm bảo bạn sẽ quay lại ngay sau khi cài xong :))
<nobawk> Stanley00: abs guide là từ tldp chứ đâu
<n2i> Stanley00: ai bảo không có trong kho?
 * n2i kho....internet ;)
<nobawk> Stanley00: tldp tập hợp đủ thứ, còn đóng gói thì người ta đóng gói từng cái
<Stanley00> nobawk: nhớ lúc trước, có nguyên cái tldp trong kho luôn, giờ chả thấy đâu hết
<lost2> à, có cái này offline thì tiện
<lost2> mình ko online thường đươc, @@
<Stanley00> nobawk: thật đấy, có cả vlc doc luôn ấy :D
<nobawk> hmm
<nobawk> ai biết :-s
<nobawk> chắc nó thấy để cả cục bất tiện
<lost2> à, dạo này mọi người install app có thấy lag ko
 * nobawk mới có vài năm chưa dùng lại ubuntu lolz
<Stanley00> nobawk: à, quên vụ này nữa chứ :))
<lost2> mấy hôm nay install mà tốc độ ở 1-2 kb/s, muốn điên đầu
<lost2> trong khi speed thì tẹt ga ??
<Stanley00> OMG! 1-2kb, công nhận lost2 kiên nhẫn :))
<lost2> mình dùng SCTV 400k 1 tháng
<n2i> wow :3
<lost2>  6,507 B/s
<lost2> thiệt bó củ cải
<Stanley00> lost2: thử đào cái repo nào nhanh nhanh vào :))
<n2i> tldp-howto: ~72MiB :3
<lost2> repo của fpt là xịn nhất TT_TT
<lost2> mọi người có bị ko
 * Stanley00 lâu rồi không dùng nó nữa, hok biết hnay nó sync xong chưa ta
<lost2> mà lạ, ra quán, tải torrent thì 2 3 Mb mà sao repo thì chạy như rùa
<tux|lion> lost2: muốn đào sâu à
<lost2> đúng rồi bạn lion
<Stanley00> lost2: MrTux chứ :))
<lost2> thấy tux|lion
<tux|lion> lost2: cầm cái xẻng
<tux|lion> ra chỗ nào đất tốt mà đào
<tux|lion> :D
<lost2> tư vấn thế thì chết mình TT_TT
 * n2i sách/tài liệu thì thiếu gì.
<tux|lion> lost2: lol
<Stanley00> lost2: nên làm quen đi, phaong cách MrTux đó :))
<tux|lion> chính bạn bảo muốn đào sâu lại còn
 * tux|lion khuyên đúng cũng bị nói
<n2i> có những khi đào sâu, nhưng đã có lỗ rồi cũng nên, lost2 nên thử :P
<lost2> uả là ông có cái avatar con chim đái vào windows hả
<Stanley00> lost2: chính sn ấy đấy LOL
<lost2> mấy thằng bạn tui đòi đập ông đấy
<lost2> tui nói thật, hôm trước nó ba
 * Stanley00 ngồi hóng thôi, sắp có chuyện dzui...
<lost2> hôm trước nó đòi đi buổi ra mắt ubuntu 11 để kiếm đường đâp ông đấy
<tux|lion> lost2: đập mình hả
 * tux|lion đưa đầu ra
 * tux|lion quay mặt vào khán giả
<n2i> Stanley00: tung info bừa phứa vậy :|
<lost2> nó bảo vào xin tư vấn mà gặp ông, ban và del, nó điên máu
<Stanley00> n2i: info nào? về MrTux ấy hả?
 * n2i nhớ lần Tux + t8ax ném gạch ông nào lúc đêm khuy, cười đau bụng =))
<n2i> Stanley00: uhhu
<Stanley00> lost2: /me nghĩ bị vậy mà đòi đập rồi thì chắc ban cũng có lý do đấy
<lost2> đã thế nó ghét quả avatar, nhưng sau khi ngồi bàn lại thì thằng nhỏ thụt, vì đằng nào cũng do mình dốt
<Stanley00> n2i: có sao đâu, dzui mờ :))
<tux|lion> lost2: lol
<tux|lion> n2i: mấy khi được relax
 * tux|lion đang f17 đọc truyện cho đỡ căng thẳng
<tux|lion> lost2: /me ban, xoá, move đều có lý do
<tux|lion> cần thì thắc mắc /me sẽ giải thích + xử lí cho
 * tux|lion chưa ban người vô tội bao giờ =)
 * n2i =))
<lost2> có lí do nhưng quan trọng thằng bị ban nó điên =))
<Stanley00> lost2: thế thì quẳng cái COD của Ubuntu vào mặt nó, bảo nó đọc đi :))
<lost2> cũng may nó nhát gan
<lost2> =))
 * tux|lion chuẩn bị hàng cho lần offline lần sau :D
 * n2i chưa đi offline bao giờ :| tiếc nhỉ.
 * Stanley00 cũng vậy...
 * n2i option nào để tăng kích cỡ font của hinttags trong pentadactyl nhỉ? mắt kém, nhìn không ra :'(
<kid__> !ure
<ubot2> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<vubuntor033> luc tai cai eclipse ve`
<vubuntor033> nó có cho cai file chay trực tirrp
<vubuntor033> với cái icon
<vubuntor033> làm sao đẩy cái icon vào trong cai file đó
<Stanley00> vubuntor033: không thể, chỉ có thể để cho launcher mang icon thôi
<vubuntor033> làm thế nào để laucher mang đc icon?
<Stanley00> chính xác là bạn muốn làm gì
#ubuntu-vn 2011-11-23
<MeiMei> n2i: có cái học thuyết gì là học thuyết "con chó và thằng osin" à :-/
<n2i> :3
<C4NoC> MeiMei, oác
<C4NoC> MeiMei, sao lại hỏi thế
<MeiMei> C4NoC: hỏi đâu thấy trên stt của n2i thế chứ :-/
 * n2i info n2i :3
<vubuntor730> chào mọi người, mình đang sử dụng OS Windows. Và định cài Ubuntu song song cùng Windows. Cho mình xin link đến hướng dẫn cài song song và cần download file nào, mình thấy nhìu cái quá mà không biết chọn
<n2i> vubuntor730: tìm với từ khóa: dualboot cả trên forum và google sẽ có hướng dẫn cụ thể.
<n2i> .g ubuntu-vn.org dualboot windows ubuntu
<n2i> bot đã ra đi :|
<vubuntor730> bạn ghi khó hiểu quá, bot ra đi là sao?
<n2i> 2 câu đằng sau coi như không phải dành cho bạn, câu đầu tiên thôi.
<n2i> forum có hướng dẫn đầy đủ rồi bạn. cứ tin là nó không hề khó.
<vubuntor730> Mình mún down bản ubuntu 11.10 nhưng vào nó có tùm lum link, hok biết chọn cái nào (mùn dùng mạng fpt nên chắc down của sever fpt nhanh hơn, bạn hướng dẫn của fpt ấy) :D
<n2i> 'muốn' dùng mạng của fpt?
<n2i> server của fpt cũng được, của VN nên chắc nhanh.
<n2i> ví dụ: ubuntu-11.10-x86.iso ví dụ thế. cứ thế mà táng thôi
<vubuntor730> zậy phải down kỉu nào bạn? nó có cả mớ link =((
<n2i> 1 file iso bất kì bạn thích ;)
<n2i> nhưng khuyên là bạn phải hiểu được tại sao bạn chọn cái đó
<n2i> ví dụ 32bit thì x86, còn 64bit thì x64 vv
<n2i> còn phiên bản thì nó có số má đó rồi.
<n2i> ngoài ra còn một số file khác cũng không cần để ý lắm nếu không có trục trặc gì sau khi tải
<vubuntor730> theo mình biết thì x86 hay x64 mình đều dùng được
<vubuntor730> cấu hình khá ổn
<vubuntor730> có thể dùng w7 x64
<n2i> 4G RAM à? ngon zị @@
<vubuntor730> 3GB thôi :))
<n2i> ok thế thì chọn thoải mái, nhưng khuyên xài 32bit, ổn định hơn. nhưng cứ thử sức 64bit, thoải mái
<vubuntor730> 2GB cũng đủ đú x64 mà ;))
<n2i> vậy 32bit đi, 32bit nhận 3G RAM tốt
<vubuntor730> uk
<vubuntor730> nhưng nó có mấy cái
<n2i> ví dụ?
<vubuntor730> desktop,.... chọn cái nào?
<n2i> à, suýt quên :P
<n2i> desktop tức là cho desktop, còn server tất nhiên là hướng cho server.
<n2i> nhưng đều không quan trọng, nó thành cái gì là tùy bạn - không giống wins đâu.
<n2i> chọn desktop đi cậu
<vubuntor730> tại sao nó có ghi
<vubuntor730> x86 intel
<vubuntor730> x64 AMD
<vubuntor730> ?
<vubuntor730> chẳng lẽ còn phải theo hãng :o
<n2i> x86 = 32bit
<n2i> x64 = 64bit
<vubuntor730> zậy sao nó còn ghi kèm theo cái hãng
<vubuntor730> vd intel, AMD
<n2i> còn intel hay AMD không quan trọng, mà là thằng nào phát triển platform đó trước thì nó ghi thôi
<vubuntor730> ak
<vubuntor730> mà bản nào giao diện đẹp nhất hở bạn?
<vubuntor730> mình thích đẹp
<vubuntor730> hay mún đổi mới giao diện :x
<vubuntor730> nói chung là "phá" :))
<n2i> vubuntor730: giao diện thế nào là tùy cậu! phụ thuộc một chút khả năng kỹ thuật của cậu, và phần nhiều là óc thẩm mỹ! ;)
<vubuntor730> hí hí
<vubuntor730> down roài
<vubuntor730> 600 kb/s :D
<vubuntor730> 600MB
<vubuntor730> => 15 phút
<vubuntor730> àk
<vubuntor730> còn hướng dẫn dual boot
<vubuntor730> bạn cho mình link cụ thể đi
<vubuntor730> search toàn ra topic hỏi
<vubuntor730> thôi P~
<vubuntor730> mai hỏi típ
<vubuntor730> đi học bài đã
<n2i> BB!
<vubuntor730> mà sao chỉ có mình vs bạn àk
<vubuntor730> lần sau vào còn gặp bãn không? hay là người khác?
<n2i> tùy, nhưng người khác cũng sẽ sẵn sàng giúp!
<vubuntor730> Vui thế, thôi bạn cho mình Y!M đi ;))
<n2i> không Y!M, gtalk hay bất cứ gì khác, kể cả sdt, vv ;)
<n2i> về cơ bản, trên này không ai biết ai! :|
<vubuntor730> OMG~
<vubuntor730> người vs người
<vubuntor730> làm zì lạnh lùng thế
<vubuntor730> :o
<n2i> đâu phải lạnh lùng
<n2i> mọi người vẫn nói chuyện, giúp đỡ nhau rất nhiệt tình mà!
<vubuntor730> I miss you :x
<vubuntor730> :))
<n2i> nếu bạn là thành viên của cộng đồng này thì tự khắc bạn sẽ biết trên này ai là ai ;)
<vubuntor730> hì hì
<vubuntor730> trước cũng thỉnh thoảng ghé 4rum đọc
<vubuntor730> mấy lần tính cài ubuntu rồi
<vubuntor730> mà tại ngại quá
<vubuntor730> giờ biết có dual boot nên thử
<n2i> sao ngại?
<n2i> hic, dualboot từ thuở nào rồi mà, thật luôn chứ thử gì.
<vubuntor730> thôi P~ nha, học bài đã :x ngu Eng nhất trên đời :((
<n2i> roadmap thế này: tải ubuntu -> tạo usbboot -> boot lên bằng ubuntu -> phân vùng cho hợp lý -> cài -> xài!
<n2i> vubuntor730: nếu ngại, hoặc đọc tài liệu không hiểu thì khi boot nhớ chọn chế độ live mode rổi chui vào đây hỏi, vừa làm vừa hỏi. rất thoải mái
<n2i> vubuntor730: cậu ở đâu?
<n2i> đà nẵng? xì gòn? hà lội?
#ubuntu-vn 2011-11-24
<vubuntor289> hey cả nhà cả nhà cho em hỏi . làm thế nào để truy vấn được dependencies của 1 gói trong ubuntu ?
<vubuntor289> dùng dòng lệnh :)
<C4NoC> apt-get
<C4NoC> dpkg
<vubuntor289> cụ thể hơn được ko ạ
<n2i> vubuntor289: man 2 cái đó đi!
<vubuntor289> oke thank bác
<vubuntor289> các bác cho e hỏi thêm nữa là aptitude tiện sử dụng hơn apt-get trong trường hợp nào
<C4NoC> hem bít
<C4NoC> cứ apt-get mà chơi
<vubuntor289> e có nghe nói aptitude sd tốt hơn apt-get trong 1 số trường hợp :D
<n2i> vubuntor289: thử đi
<n2i> ví dụ: aptitude install '-R' <atoms>
<vubuntor289> có tác dụng chi bác :D
<Cooly> toàn hàng cù lõm
<MeiMei> C4NoC: quên mất, anh gỡ cho em vụ screensaver đi
<n2i> vubuntor289: sao không man nó đi
<C4NoC> MeiMei, để anh xem
<MeiMei> C4NoC: gõ pass nó k chịu nhận
<n2i> *chúng nó
<C4NoC> sao quái thật
<C4NoC> MeiMei, em đổi pass = cái gì?
<vubuntor289> package files được đặt ở đâu trong hệ thông Ubuntu/Debian :D
 * n2i /var/cach/apt/ hay sao ấy nhỉ? không nhớ rõ nữa :P
<vubuntor289> ^^!
<n2i> *cache :P
<vubuntor656> Chào mọi người , e đang bắt đầu học c++ cần giú đỡ 1 tí, có ai sẵn lòng k nhỉ :D
<C4NoC> vubuntor656, có GSTS n0bawk kìa
<vubuntor656> bài tập này chỉ là bài tập căn bản thôi giúp em 1 tí nhé
 * n0bawk ko biết c++
<vubuntor656> viết ct nhập chiều cao và cân nặng, xuất hiện thông điệp ốm, gầy, tb
<C4NoC> lởm
<C4NoC> bài tập thì tự ngâm cứu
<vubuntor656> em nghỉ mãi k raạh
<Tux|Debian> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=17928
<Tux|Debian> Đây hở ?
<Tux|Debian> vubuntor656: cái này có gì đâu mà mãi không ra
<vubuntor656> anh gợi ý cho em với
<Tux|Debian> chẳng có tí thuận toán nào, cứ phang đống câu lệnh là xong.
<Tux|Debian> vubuntor656: có phải topic kia không ?
<vubuntor656> co dieu kien nua anh ah
<vubuntor656> k phai topic do
<Tux|Debian> vubuntor656: Google thì ra
<Tux|Debian> vubuntor656: bài này mà không làm được
<Tux|Debian> thì sao ra được trường ...
<vubuntor656> em google k ra moi phai vao day hoi ah :(
<vubuntor656> em tu hoc anh ah
 * Tux|Debian cũng không làm được nên chưa ra được trường
<Tux|Debian> .g cách tính chỉ số MBI
<vubuntor656> Underweight: weight < height/2.5 Normal: height/2.5 <= weight <= height/2.3 Overweight: height/2.3 < weight
<vubuntor656> cach tinh no nhuu the thoi anh ah
<vubuntor656> nhung ma em dang tu hoc nen hoi kho khan >"<
<C4NoC> :-/
<vubuntor656> anh chi can huong dan k can giai dau ah
<C4NoC> có 1 công thức tính, rồi còn lại thì so sánh
<C4NoC> có nhếu gì đâu
<vubuntor656> dung if else ha anh >
<vubuntor656> alo ?
<vubuntor656> co ai k ah ?
<n2i> tính xong rồi so sánh, so sánh xong thì phụt ra kết quả :3 trong cái mớ điều khiển điều kiện ấy, cái nào hợp/hứng thì xài. băng khoăn gì đâu
<vubuntor656> y em la
<vubuntor656> xhmg
<vubuntor656> xai lenh gi y ? em moi hoc nen k biet ah
<n2i> eo éo nữa vote kick :P
<n2i> xhmg = ?
<vubuntor656> if else hay switch hay vong lap ah ?
<n2i> cái nào hợp nhất? cái nào dễ nhất? cái nào thích nhất? táng thôi.
<n2i> if else cho khỏe :3
<vubuntor062> chào mọi người
<vubuntor656> vay e lam thu roi moi nguoi sua cho em voi nhe , e cam on truoc
<vubuntor062> mình là dân thiết kế nên hay sử dụng photoshop và bộ sản phẩm của ADOBE
<n2i> mọi người chào vubuntor062 :3
 * n2i vậy thì ốm rồi :3
<vubuntor062> vậy mình nên cài ubuntu nào để có thể cài đc bộ phần mềm đó?
<C4NoC> vubuntor062, wine
<C4NoC> vubuntor062, mà tập xài gimp đi
<n2i> vubuntor062: Ubuntu Studio ;)
<vubuntor062> :D
<n2i> có điều mớ đó khoogn có đâu, chỉ có những cái na ná thôi :P
<vubuntor062> vì ngoài PTS ra mình còn xài Indesign
<vubuntor062> IILUSTRATOR nữa =.=!
<C4NoC> illustrator?
<vubuntor062> ?
<n2i> cái đó để làm gì ấy nhỉ? biên tập sách à?
<C4NoC> vẽ vector à
<C4NoC> hay gì nhỉ
<vubuntor062> ko có cachsnaof để cài bộ sản phẩm của ADOBE lên ubuntu hả bạn?
<C4NoC> chẹp, wine chạy dc cái nào thì chạy , ko thì chịu
<vubuntor062> đúng vậy
<n2i> scribus <-- ;)
<vubuntor062> 1 cái biên taaij sách và 1 cái vẽ vector :)
<C4NoC> http://www.linuxalt.com/
<vubuntor656> include<iostream> using namespace std; int main() { float x,y; cout<<"Nhap Chieu Cao(Cm) = "; cin>>x; cout<<"Nhap Can Nang(Kg) = " cin>>y; if(y<x/2.5) { cout<<"om"; } else if(x/2.3<y) { cout<<"beo"; } else { cout<<"TB"; } return 0; }    no khong chay huhu :((
<C4NoC> http://linuxappfinder.com/alternatives
<vubuntor062> hiz vì mình giao file cho khách hàng bắt buộc phải bằng định dạng mấy chương trình đó mới được
<C4NoC> vubuntor062, đó, coi 2 cái link trên
<n2i> fsck vubuntor656 :3
<n2i> xem lại topic đi cậu
<n2i> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<Tux|Debian> vubuntor062: ...
<n2i> vubuntor062: vậy Windogs cho lành bạn ạ!
<vubuntor062> oh
<Tux|Debian> vubuntor062: Windows đi
<vubuntor062> cám ơn C4NoC nhiều nha ^^
<vubuntor656> include<iostream> using namespace std; int main() { float x,y; cout<<"Nhap Chieu Cao(Cm) = "; cin>>x; cout<<"Nhap Can Nang(Kg) = " cin>>y; if(y<x/2.5) { cout<<"om"; } else if(x/2.3<y) { cout<<"beo"; } else { cout<<"TB"; } return 0; }
<vubuntor656> o sao k dc nhi :((
<n2i> chứ dân design xài đồ ADOBE mà sang bên này thì...
<vubuntor062> hi
 * Tux|Debian vẽ Vector thì có InkSpace
<C4NoC> ờ
<vubuntor062> win thì nói làm gì nữa bạn ^^!
<Tux|Debian> cơ mà chắc mấy bạn mà chỉ được dạy cái kia ếu biết dùng
<n2i> biên tập sách có scirbus :P
<C4NoC> thiếu gì: gimp inkscape , scribus
<vubuntor656> http://paste.ubuntu.com/747871/
<vubuntor062> để mình tạp xài mấy phần mềm kia thử xem sao
<vubuntor656> kiu em huhu :(
<Tux|Debian> vubuntor656: nhiêu tuổi rồi ?
<vubuntor062> rất thích ubuntu nhưng ngặt nỗi lại cần mấy phần mềm thiết kế kia :)
<vubuntor062> mình 22 rùi ^^
<n2i> vubuntor062: dualboot
<Tux|Debian> vubuntor062: nói nhiều làm gì
<vubuntor062> là Boy à nha :p
<Tux|Debian> vubuntor062: dùng Windows đi
<n2i> vubuntor062: đang hỏi vubuntor656 cơ mà
<Tux|Debian> vubuntor062: mình hỏi bạn vubuntor656 cơ mà
<Tux|Debian> lolz
<vubuntor656> e 15 ah :">
<vubuntor062> hĩ ổ cứng của mình chứa mấy cái dữ liệu tk ko đủ chỗ nữa
<Tux|Debian> vubuntor656: thế còn chấp nhận được
<vubuntor062> dual boot dâu có chỗ :p
<n2i> vubuntor656: 15 à!
<n2i> ok
<vubuntor062> =))
<Tux|Debian> vubuntor656: kiểu kiểu thế đấy
<n2i> thế đọc lại giáo trình c/c++ đi cậu
<vubuntor062> thui bb cả nhà
<vubuntor062> đi ăn cơm ^^
<n2i> vubuntor062: sao không?
<vubuntor656> http://paste.ubuntu.com/747871/ e k lam dc that ma cac a giup e voi :((
<n2i> if (<chỗ này chỉ được đặt cái gì>) <---trả lời câu hỏi này
<vubuntor656> biểu thức ạ :(
<n2i> như Tux|Debian nói, kiểu kiểu thế.
<n2i> ok, vậy cậu xem cái biểu thức cậu đặt trong đó nó trả về gì?
<Tux|Debian> return jav;
<n2i> 0,1 hay 0 biết? :P
<vubuntor656> o biết a5h :((
<n2i> Tux|Debian: đừng đầu độc mầm non :3
<n2i> xài VNI :-/
<vubuntor656> bày em điiiiiiiiiiiiii :((
<Tux|Debian> n2i: 15 tuổi mầm non gì nữa
<n2i> thế mầm gì? :P
<Tux|Debian> mấy đứa bạn gái bằng tuổi vubuntor656 +1 là ok rồi
<vubuntor656> ?
<Tux|Debian> vubuntor656: thôi, tuổi đó ăn chơi nhảy múa
<Tux|Debian> gái mú
<Tux|Debian> chứ học mấy thứ này làm gì
 * n2i (_ _!)
<Tux|Debian> hư người
<vubuntor656> e k phai b :| và e đang muốn học =..=
<Tux|Debian> vubuntor656: không phải boy
<Tux|Debian> mới tí tuổi đã gay à
 * Tux|Debian móa tụi trẻ giờ bệnh sớm quá
<vubuntor656> nghĩ sao cũng đc, giúp em làm bài tập với :((
<Tux|Debian> vubuntor656: chịu, hem biết làm
 * Tux|Debian mỏ cò
<vubuntor656> giúp em tí đi mà :((
<Tux|Debian> vubuntor656: làm đúng rồi còn gì
<Tux|Debian> biết giúp gì giờ
 * Tux|Debian ù ù cạc cạc viết ra giấy đọc cho sướng
<n2i> vubuntor656: kiểu kiểu thế, cho thêm vài dấu ngoặc đóng mở vào chỗ x/blah ấy :P
<vubuntor656> >:P
<vubuntor656> chả thèm nhờ nữa >:P
 * Tux|Debian vừa thui chột một mầm non
 * Tux|Debian cười hả he
 * n2i rất thích ^Q :P
<vubuntor013> mình mới cài ubuntu 11.10
<vubuntor013> làm sao để đổi sang tiếng Việt
<n2i> dùn language support
<n2i> *dùng
<vubuntor013> hướng dẫn kĩ đi bạn
<vubuntor013> mới lần đầu cài nên hok biết zì hết
<n2i> bạn mở language support lên
<n2i> chọn tiếng việt để nó cài tiếng việt vào
<n2i> sao đó túm tiếng việt kéo lên đầu danh sách, hoặc tick nó nếu tùy chọn là tick
<n2i> logout -> login
<vubuntor013> language support ở đâu hở bạn
<vubuntor013> à
<vubuntor013> thấy rồi :">
<vubuntor013> hình như cần cách gõ tiếng việt nữa
<vubuntor013> bạn hd luôn đi
<n2i> cũng chỗ đó, chỗ input method ấy, chọn ibus. nếu không có thì bạn phải cài ibus, ibus-unikey vào
<vubuntor013> khoang đã
<vubuntor013> mình đã cho nó download cái ngôn ngữ tiếng việt
<vubuntor013> làm sao để apply
<n2i> download? ý cậu là cậu tự tải hay nó cài?
<vubuntor013> nó cài
<vubuntor013> xong rồi
<vubuntor013> nhưng làm sao để sử dụng
<vubuntor013> kéo lên đầu list rồi
<vubuntor013> àk
<n2i> logout -> login
<vubuntor013> phải logon lại àk
<n2i> yup
<vubuntor013> loout rồi
<vubuntor013> cái OS này nó cũng cần đến internet nhìu
<n2i> tất nhiên
<vubuntor013> cái thanh dock của ubuntu cũng hay nhở
<vubuntor013> cái đó gọi là gì?
<n2i> launcher
<n2i> Unity launcher
<vubuntor013> mình vào xem thông tin
<vubuntor013> nó ghi
<vubuntor013> Đồ họa: không rõ
<vubuntor013> là sao
<vubuntor013>  chẳng lẽ cần driver nữa hở
 * n2i xem thông tin chỗ nào nhỉ?
<vubuntor013> à
<vubuntor013> thiết lập hệ thống -> thông tin hệ thống
<vubuntor013> hoặc lúc chỉnh độ phân giải nó có cái chữ không rõ
<vubuntor013> ?
<vubuntor013> thôi P~
<vubuntor013> vào forum tìm zậy
<vubuntor089> thấy khó xài quá :(
<n2i> huh?
<vubuntor089> mò hoài
<vubuntor089> mà thấy rối quá
<vubuntor089> => nãn
<vubuntor089> :9
<n2i> mò gì? sao rối?
<vubuntor089> sao nhứt mắt quá
<vubuntor089> thôi
<n2i> cứ thế mà chiến thôi, mò gì đâu
<vubuntor089> để bữa nào cài thẳng vào HDD luôn
<vubuntor089> thoải mái
<vubuntor089> mò dần dần
<n2i> ồ, thế đang xài kiểu gì?
<vubuntor089> VMware :))
<n2i> :p
<n2i> thẩm nào than
<vubuntor089> mà sao lúc cài nó đâu hiện bản cho mình điền zì đâu
<n2i> thấy U trong VMware bựa đến khó tả
<vubuntor089> trong topic hướng dẫn thấy tùm lum hết mà
<vubuntor089> nó tự làn hết
<vubuntor089> mún ubuntu đẹp hơn sao đây bạn? cho nó trong suốt chẳng hạn
<n2i> ờ hớ, mới cài vào máy ảo đã đòi đẹp rồi sao?
<n2i> chẳng dũng cảm chi cả
<n2i> thăm thớt: Ảnh Ubuntu Desktop để biết thêm chi tiết ;)
<vubuntor089> mình thích đẹp
<vubuntor089> cái win xp của mình cũng hoa lá tùm lum :))
 * n2i quan điểm hoa lá không phải là đẹp
<vubuntor089> hì hì
<vubuntor089> nói chung là thích làm đẹp desktop
<vubuntor089> mình mún n1 trong suốt hơn
<n2i> vậy thì phải trải nghiệm thực tế xài Ubuntu trước đã
<n2i> muốn trong suốt cỡ nào cũng có! ;)
<n2i> trong vắt...đến nỗi ko thấy luôn còn được nữa là
<n0bawk> :3
<vubuntor089> cái thanh ở trên cùng gọi là zì zậy bạn
<vubuntor089> nó không giống taskbar của win xí nào ;))
<vubuntor089> hok biết gọi là gì?
<_5tK> join pentaxvn
<n2i> vubuntor089: taskbar ;)
<vubuntor089> Æ¡
<n2i> đùa đó, gọi là panel
<vubuntor089> àk
<vubuntor089> nó có zống taskbar đâu
<vubuntor089> mà cái đây để làm zì nhĩ
<vubuntor089> khi đã có unity thì thấy cái thanh panel này khá bù nhìn
<vubuntor089> bạn ơi
<_5tK> giề
<vubuntor089> làm thế nào để thêm cái hịu ứng cho ubuntu
<vubuntor089> thấy trong clip này thấy nhìu hịu ứng hay http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4wB3GUemVw
<n2i> vubuntor089: key word duy nhất: compiz
<vubuntor089> compiz là zì zậy bạn?
<nguyentuanhieu> dung Joli os nhân Ubuntu có khác j với Ubuntu thường ko mọi người
<kid__> !compiz
<ubot2> compiz is compiz-fusion
<kid__> !compiz-fusion
<ubot2> Compiz-Fusion là một trình quản lý cửa sổ rất đẹp cho hệ thống X-Window. Nó gồm rất nhiều Plugins làm cho máy tính chạy Linux của bạn trở nên rất đẹp với nhiều hiệu ứng rất hay. Nó được cài mặc định trong Ubuntu.
<kid__> vubuntor089: =>>>>
<kid__> .g joli-os
<vubuntor089> thôi P~ nhá. Đi cài win 7 đã, ổn định rồi thì sẽ cài típ ubuntu
<nguyentuanhieu> Joli-os là một hệ điều hành đám mây nhân ubuntu cài được song song với được win đó
<vubuntor570> mọi người có tin xã hội chủ nghĩa sẽ xuất hiện trong vài chục năm tới
<vubuntor570> thời kỳ quá độ
<vubuntor570> có lẽ còn rất lâu ! ươ1c gì đây là chế độ tư bản
<vubuntor158> có ai đang onl  cho e hỏi tí về c++ với :(
<Tux|Debian> vubuntor570: lol
<Lokiheero> Tux|Debian: ế, chú dám hó hé nhá
<vubuntor570> lol ! chỉ là nói đùa thôi
<vubuntor158> http://paste.ubuntu.com/748171/ giúp em với :(( sao nó k chạy nhỉ :((
<vubuntor158> http://paste.ubuntu.com/748171/ có ai kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk :((
<NutCrab> ờ..... ở đây không có trách nhiệm giải bài tập nhé....
<jin9x> mình có tạo 1 mạng wifi để share internet, có soft nào quản lí các kết nối vào mạng wifi của mình ko nhỉ :)
<Tux|Debian> vubuntor158: vãi
<NutCrab> nếu có ai có lòng tốt thì sẽ giải, còn không thì chịu
<Tux|Debian> còn teen thế
<Tux|Debian> kiếm lấy đứa con gái nào mà la liếm
<NutCrab> jin9x: vô router config <--
<Tux|Debian> học mấy thứ tà đạo đó làm chi
<vubuntor158> đã bão k phải là boy cơ mà =..=
<NutCrab> gái hay trai gì thì cũng vậy
<Tux|Debian> vubuntor158: không phải boy thì là gì
<vubuntor158> gay =))
<Tux|Debian> vubuntor158: còn trẻ tuổi mà đã sa vào ma đạo
<vubuntor158> bài tập rất là cơ bản thôi mà các anh giúp em đi :((
<Tux|Debian> vubuntor158: tí tuổi
<NutCrab> tự học cách debug đi
<NutCrab> Tux|Debian: thôi, kệ đi
<Tux|Debian> đi học cách chăm sóc sắc đẹp đi
<Tux|Debian> =)
<Tux|Debian> NutCrab: relax tí, mấy khi anh :D
<NutCrab> uh huh
<jin9x> @NutCrab: giúp mình rõ hơn mục đó ở đâu ko :)
<Tux|Debian> jin9x: tùy router có chức năng hay không
<NutCrab> jin9x: router tạo wifi bao giờ nó chả có trang quản lý
<vubuntor158> Nut chắc cũng là gay hay sao mà khó tính ếh =..=
<Tux|Debian> cái đó gọi là WDS thì phải
<NutCrab> nhưng mà quản lý chỉ ở mức giới hạn thôi
<NutCrab> vubuntor158: học cách dùng cout<< mà debug
<Tux|Debian> jin9x: up lên DD-WRT
<Tux|Debian> là có đầy chức năng á :D
<vubuntor158> eem tự học nên k rành :D
<NutCrab> vậy kiếm quyển sách về đọc
<jin9x> thanks Tux, để search thử chứ cũng chưa hình dung được nó là gì :
<jin9x> :D
<vubuntor158> tot tinh thi bay em phay
<jin9x> à mình dùng chức năng tạo Network sẵn có của ubuntu chứ ko phải tạo từ router, ko biết 2 thứ này có khác nhau ko nữa :D
<Tux|Debian> vubuntor158: chẹp chẹp
 * Tux|Debian giới trẻ giờ sa ngã quá
<NutCrab> jin9x: vậy thì quản lý được
<NutCrab> nhiều thứ
<NutCrab> nhưng chi tiết thì lằng nhằng đấy
<Tux|Debian> jin9x: nếu router hỗ trợ thì đơn giản lắm
<Tux|Debian> mấy cái quản lí nó cũng đảm nhiệm hết
<jin9x> nghĩa là giờ mình hỏi 1 soft trên ubuntu để quản lí :)
<NutCrab> hmm, cái này không rõ
<NutCrab> chưa thử bao giờ
<NutCrab> :-\
<jin9x> ok thanks :)
<jin9x> để tìm xem sao
<NutCrab> về lý thuyết thì có thể làm được đủ trò
<NutCrab> với các công cụ có sẵn của ubuntu
<NutCrab> nhưng mà quản lý tâp trung thông qua 1 app thì không biết
<jin9x> tìm được cái wicd, cũng chỉ quét các mạng wifi có sẵn, ko thấy có thứ mình tìm :-?
<|MrKo|> Alo
<|MrKo|> em hỏi cái
<|MrKo|> trong cái iso MacOSX em down về để cài trên PC
<|MrKo|> trong thư mục Post Install có 2 file chimera.pkg trùng tên nhau, thế là thế quái nào nhỷ
<|MrKo|> 1 cái 189kb, 1 cái 186kb
<Tux|Debian> |MrKo|: lulz
<Tux|Debian> xóa mịa cái thư mục đấy đi
<|MrKo|> :|
<|MrKo|> sao xóa dc anh
<|MrKo|> nó có nhiều file lắm mà
<Tux|Debian> |MrKo|: mấy cái đống đấy chỉ quan trọng khi cài xong thôi
<Tux|Debian> Chimera là cái bootloader ấy ma
<|MrKo|> à
<Tux|Debian> MacMan branch của Chamelon
<|MrKo|> vậy để em cho nó replace luôn vậy
<|MrKo|> để 1 cái thôi
<|MrKo|> đang extract mà nó hỏi 2 file trùng
#ubuntu-vn 2011-11-25
<vubuntor460> When I close the lid or leave the computer on for a bit the screen goes black and freezes that way. I have tried changing both screen and power settings as well as changing workspaces. Nothing seems to unfreeze or wake-up the computer.
<vubuntor460> I just installed 11.10 from 11.04, never had this problem with 11.04. Was able to close and open lid just fine. If my computer is confused, then I'm screwed. I am not the most savvy with computers so I don't know what I am looking for. Is there anything in particular I should be seeking out?
<vubuntor460> Considering reinstalling... Help?
<|MrKo|> chạy virtualbox toàn lỗi kernel driver not install
<|MrKo|> chán
<|MrKo|> hình như virtualbox nó mới hỗ trợ đến kernel 3.1.1-2
<|MrKo|> update lên kernel 3.1.2-1 phát hết chạy luôn
<CoconutCrab> dpms
<|MrKo|> dkms ạ
<|MrKo|> em cài rồi
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> dkms
<|MrKo|> ko ăn thua
<CoconutCrab> nhớ lộn sang cái tắt màn hình
<|MrKo|> :|
<CoconutCrab> vậy tự compile lại module đi
<|MrKo|> tự compile à
<|MrKo|> để em google phát
<|MrKo|> nghe compile lại module ghê gớm quá
<CoconutCrab> cái dkms là cái tự compile lại các module
<CoconutCrab> khi reboot ấy mà
<|MrKo|> vâng
<CoconutCrab> có thể cái module kia nó chưa hỗ trợ, lên xem lại cụ thể cái gói đấy
<|MrKo|> vâng
<|MrKo|> em cũng nghĩ chưa hỗ trợ
<|MrKo|> vì nó toàn báo lỗi với cái cũ
<CoconutCrab> ý là cái gói nó chưa hỗ trợ
<CoconutCrab> chứ từ 3.1.1 -> 3.1.2 là minor version update
<|MrKo|> vâng
<CoconutCrab> không có lí do gì API thay đổi cả
<|MrKo|> thì nó báo lỗi ko tìm thấy kernel-header của 3.1.1
<|MrKo|> mà em đang dùng 3.1.2 :|
<CoconutCrab> cài header vào
<|MrKo|> hix
<|MrKo|> mới nhất rồi anh
<|MrKo|> à
<|MrKo|> có khi downgrade xuống xem sao
<|MrKo|> èo
<|MrKo|> nó ko down xuống 3.1.1 mà lại xuống 3.1.0
<|MrKo|> chả biết có sao ko đây :|
<CoconutCrab> reboot lại chọn 3.1.2 là được
<|MrKo|> để em xem
<|MrKo|> không ăn thua :D
<|MrKo|> chắc phải đợi nó hỗ trợ quá
<|MrKo|> mà compile lại module làm ntn anh
<CoconutCrab> compile tay thì không nên
<CoconutCrab> xem thử cái gói virtualbox module có dkms không
<|MrKo|> em cài bản OSE thì ko bị lỗi đấy
<|MrKo|> nhưng lại báo ko tìm thấy file gì gì đấy
<|MrKo|> bó tay
<CoconutCrab> xem kĩ vào
<|MrKo|> có ai vào dc fb ko nhỉ =='
<n2i> |MrKo|: sao ko?
<|MrKo|> dạ
<|MrKo|> em ko vào dc =='
<n2i> coi lại xem.
<|MrKo|> =='
<vubuntor411> Em mới xài Ubuntu, các anh cho em hỏi là cài KDE lên Ubuntu sao nó không lung linh như Kubuntu ạ ?
<tux|lion> khác gì nhau lolz
<vubuntor411> cảm thấy khác xa, Kubuntu như win 7, còn Ubuntu + KDE như vista :|
<tux|lion> vubuntor411: thôi mình không buồn giải thích nữa
 * tux|lion tốn nước bọt
<tux|lion> vubuntor411: nói chung là Win7 ngon, đẹp, mượt, nhiều app
<tux|lion> tốt nhất là dùng Win7 ta sẽ không phải bực mình gì cả
<tux|lion> end !
<vubuntor411> Giờ đã hiểu cái cách support của cộng đồng Ubuntu Việt Nam :))
<vubuntor411> Chào thân ái và quyết thắng
<Cooly> lol
<Cooly> vubuntor411: để ý làm gì, ko thấy chữ lion à
<Cooly> xài mac đó =))
<vubuntor411> lol :">
<vubuntor411> Cứ tưởng bạn đây là support của Ubuntu-vn chứ :))
<Cooly> ai cũng là support
<tux|lion> vubuntor411: đúng là của Ubuntu-VN
<vubuntor411> Chắc của box anti-ubuntu =))
<tux|lion> còn vì sao bạn được support lồng hậu thé
<tux|lion> thì tốt nhất là xem lại câu hỏi của bạn
<tux|lion> nồng*
<vubuntor411> Thì thì Ubuntu-vn toàn là anti-windows à =))
<tux|lion> vubuntor411: thiển cận !
<vubuntor411> Câu hỏi của mình thì có vấn đề gì chứ =))
<vubuntor411> Đó giờ toàn xài win giờ muốn chuyển sang Ubuntu
<vubuntor411> Muốn so sánh thì vác cái gì ra so sánh =))
<vubuntor555> cho minh hoi cach cai DNS tren ubuntu di cac ban oi?
<tux|lion> vubuntor555: DNS server ?
<Cooly> so sánh với ....... xp
<vubuntor411> Xp cũng là windows :))
<Cooly> phải nói là sao KDE lung linh đẹp gấp mấy lần xp thế =))
<tux|lion> vubuntor411: Ubuntu và Kubuntu chẳng khác gì nhau về mặt core
<vubuntor411> Thì ai chả biết @@
<tux|lion> còn chuyện KDE và GNOME chỉ là cái DE
<tux|lion> cài vào là như nhau
<vubuntor555> dung roi
<vubuntor411> Nhưng tớ cài nó khác
<vubuntor411> Tớ mới hỏi =))
<tux|lion> vubuntor411: đấy là chuyện của bạn
<vubuntor555> cach cai dns server do
<vubuntor411> Ờ ờ...
<vubuntor411> Thì ra support theo kiểu chuyện của ai thì tự giải quyết =))
<vubuntor411> Cách support này cũng hay
<tux|lion> vubuntor555: google : how to install dns server ubuntu
<tux|lion> vubuntor411: uhm
<n2i> fsck
<vubuntor555> troi
<tux|lion> vubuntor411: bạn nghĩ bạn là gì mà người ta phải giúp bạn ?
<Cooly> n2i: ko thế cài dns server bằng lệnh fsck được :D
<tux|lion> bạn cho tụi mình ở đây được cái gì ?
<vubuntor411> Ờ ờ ...
<vubuntor411> Mình chẳng là cái quái gì cả :))
<tux|lion> đóng góp cho cộng đồng được cái gì ?
<tux|lion> chuẩn ^
<vubuntor411> Thế thì cộng đồng ubuntu lập ra làm quái gì =))
<vubuntor411> Chẳng lẽ chưa xài ubuntu lần nào
<n2i> Cooly: chưa ai thử à? =))
<tux|lion> Bạn chẳng hiểu chó gì 2 chữ cộng đồng
<vubuntor411> Thì câm luôn =))
<Cooly> thấy tux|lion lạc đề mấy ngàn dặm
<vubuntor411> Ờ :3
<vubuntor411> Bạn hiểu :))
<Cooly> n2i: thử rồi, nhưng đent trym :D
<vubuntor411> Thôi, theo wiki
<tux|lion> Cooly: mịa, lâu lâu lại có mấy thằng vào lên mặt về cộng đồng, support thế này thế kia
<vubuntor411> Don't feed the troll :))
<n2i> vubuntor555: hầu như có hết http://server-world.info/
 * n2i tiếng jp :P
<Cooly> tux|lion: làm dịch vụ thì phải có khen có chê chứ, dont mind
<n2i> có en đó, khỏi lo.
<tux|lion> Cooly: mình có làm dịch vụ ếu đâu
 * tux|lion thích thì giúp thôi
<tux|lion> không thích thì mặc
<n2i> vubuntor555: http://server-world.info/en/ táng thoải mái.
<vubuntor411> Vãi các chú =))
 * n2i O^-kay.
<n2i> vubuntor411: vấn đề của bạn là gì?
<vubuntor411> Tở chỉ muốn hỏi đơn giản
<vubuntor411> Là cái Ubuntu + KDE của tớ
<vubuntor411> Sao nó không được như cái Kubuntu
<vubuntor411> Hay là hai cái đấy nó khác nhau sẵn
<vubuntor411> Chỉ cần giải thích nhẹ nhàng thôi
<Cooly> vubuntor411: đơn giản là, kde mặc định trên kubuntu nên được optimize tốt hơn
<n2i> vubuntor411: nó thế nào là tùy bạn mà.
<vubuntor411> Nghĩa là Ubuntu + KDE không được như Kubuntu :D
<n2i> nó như thế, tệ hơn thế hay tuyệt vời hơn thế đều là do bạn 'làm nên, chỉnh sửa' cả
<vubuntor411> Mình hiểu rồi :D
<n2i> vubuntor411: ai nói là không bằng? mà không bằng là không bằng chỗ nào? và bằng thì bằng chỗ nào?
<Cooly> tất nhiên là vẫn được như kubuntu nhưng ko đơn giản chỉ là cài kde vào
<vubuntor411> Cần làm sao nữa ạ :3
<Cooly> dun't know :3
<vubuntor411> Cám ơn vì đã giúp đỡ :3 Chắc phải tự mò :))
<nobawk> dùng đi rồi biết phải làm sao :))
<n2i> vubuntor411: hố hố, linux mờ không muốn/hứng thú mò thì xài mần cái chi chi :3
<vubuntor411> Muốn mò nên mới xài Linux :3
<vubuntor373> may anh oi cho em hoi
<vubuntor373> em lo~ cai ubuntu 3GB
<vubuntor373> gio muon nang len lam sao ?
<vubuntor373> co ai ko ????
<vubuntor373> co ai day ko ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<vubuntor373> ko co ai ha ??
<vubuntor373> roi bo tay roi @@
<Cooly> có, nghĩ được cách nhưng phức tạp quá nên ko chỉ
<Cooly> cài lại đi
<vubuntor373> cha` cai lai @@
<vubuntor373> cach gi ban noi dc ko ?
<vubuntor373> minh dang xai win dow
<vubuntor373> windows
<vubuntor373> chay. them cai ubuntu
<Cooly> vubuntor373: cài qua wubi à?
<vubuntor373> nhu 1 application
<vubuntor373> uh
<Cooly> okey
<Cooly> thế cài lại đi :D
<vubuntor373> ang? @@
<vubuntor373> co cach nao khac ko ?
<vubuntor373> thoi vay @@
<n2i> vubuntor373: cài lại đi tình yêu. cài kiểu khác thì còn gỡ gạc được chút nào
<n2i> chứ cài kiểu đó có bù tóc lên mới ok được
<vubuntor373> :D
<vubuntor373> oh
<vubuntor373> trong ubuntu minh doi thang taskbar xuong duoi' dc dung ko
<vubuntor373> lam sao nhi ?
<n2i> vubuntor373: Unity hình như không được/hoặc khó
<n2i> à, sorry! Không có thanh gọi là 'taskbar'
<n2i> bạn xem đấy, có cái task nào bám trên bar nào đâu :3
<vubuntor373> :D
<n2i> có một 'panel' trên đầu: hình như không được xuống dược
<n2i> *được
<n2i> có một launcher bên trái, có thể đưa xuống được
<vubuntor373> trong windows goi la taskbar :D
<n2i> forum có bài hướng dẫn đó
<vubuntor373> kho' lam' ko ?
<n2i> vubuntor373: yep, nhưng ở đây không phải là Windows ;)
<vubuntor373> :D
<vubuntor373> hoang? :D
<n2i> vubuntor373: hem biết, mình không xài...Ubuntu :P
<vubuntor373> thoi reset chuyen ubuntu :D
<n2i> :-/
<vubuntor927> anh ơi cho em hỏi vào face book = ubuntu thì làm ntn nhỉ :D
<vubuntor927> ?
<n2i> vubuntor927: vào facebook bằng ubuntu?
<n2i> ôi, dễ mà!
<vubuntor927> ?
<vubuntor927> how ?
<n2i> bật trình duyệt lên, firefox hoặc chromium hay cái gì tùy
<n2i> gõ vào www.facebook.com và enter -> done
<vubuntor927> rồi , nhưng ko dc
<vubuntor927> nó load mãi ko dc
<n2i> ủa, không được à. load mãi không được? vậy mạng lởm rồi, đổi gói mạng đi bạn!
<n2i> vubuntor927: vào được rồi à? :)
<n2i> clear
<Cooly> lol, fb bị chặn mà
<vubuntor193> cac ban oi
<vubuntor193> ttui hoi ti dc ko ?
<vubuntor193> sao cai wine microsoft combatibility layer tui cai ko dc
<vubuntor193> no cu bao la kiem tra lai mang.
<vubuntor193> ??????????????????????????????????????????????????
<n2i> Cooly: ;) ai biểu bạn ấy không kiên nhẫn, chỉ một câu nữa là vào phần chính mà :3
<vubuntor193> cai gi the @@
<vubuntor193> ai chi tui vio @@
<vubuntor193> ??
<nobawk> sudo apt-get install wine
<vubuntor193> Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<vubuntor193> nay gio van bi loi do @@
<n2i> vubuntor193: kiểm tra lại kho phần mềm (repo) đi cậu
<n2i> trong software sources ấy
<vubuntor193> minh moi xai nen ko hieu lam
<vubuntor193> ban huong dan minh dc ko
<vubuntor193> minh xai thanh thao windows
<n2i> vubuntor193: kiếm cái gọi là Software Sources ấy
<n2i> bật nó lên, rồi đánh hết các ô còn chưa đánh dấu ở tab đầu tiên, nếu có.
<n2i> sau đó để nó tự làm, xong xuôi, chạy lại lệnh trên mà anh nobawk vừa chỉ bạn.
<vubuntor193> tab dau tien la tab gi ban ?
<n2i> vubuntor193: bật cái hộp thoại đó lên chưa?
<vubuntor193> dang cai` @@
<n2i> !bg | vubuntor193 bạn chịu khó đọc ở đây trước vậy
<ubot2> vubuntor193 bạn chịu khó đọc ở đây trước vậy: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<vubuntor193> sao linux no khac xa window the @@
<n2i> nó không khó, nó chỉ khác
<vubuntor193> :D
<n2i> ê, mà cài wine làm gì? chưa chi đã uống rượu rồi?
<vubuntor193> :D
<vubuntor193> danh' dota :D
<vubuntor193> dien dan co ai dota ko ?
<n2i> đầy :3
 * n2i hem chơi.. :P
<vubuntor193> no kiu run admin @@
<vubuntor193> run admin lam sao ?
<Cooly> dzo dzo
<vubuntor193> run with kdesudo
<vubuntor193> lam sao chi voi @@
<Cooly> dota :D
<vubuntor193> :-p
<Cooly> cài wide với widestrick vào thì chơi thôi, nhớ là đâu có làm gì nhiều đâu nhể
<n2i> vubuntor193: câu lệnh nào mà nó kêu?
<vubuntor193> tui nhay vao cai software source
<vubuntor193> lam sao gio @@
<n2i> vubuntor193: nó đòi quyền à? có ô nhập pass không? đánh pass của cậu vào
<vubuntor193> no hien la phai dang nhap voi admin
<vubuntor193> bam ok thoat bang
<vubuntor193> het @@
<n2i> :-/ thế máy cậu ai cài?
<n2i> kubuntu à?
<vubuntor193> tui cai @@
 * n2i nhớ trong ubuntu là: software-properties-gtk. không biết trong kubuntu là gì.
<n2i> sudo software-properties-gtk thá»­ xem.
<vubuntor193> tui xai ubuntu
 * n2i cũng không nhớ là propertie hay properties nữa
<n2i> ubuntu sao kdesudo :-/
<vubuntor193> no bao vay ma @@
<vubuntor193> bay gio bat dc cai software resource
<vubuntor193> lam gi nua @@
<n2i> làm như mình nói ở trên
<n2i> cứ thế tiến hành thôi
<nobawk> cài wine rồi copy dota từ windows sang
<nobawk> thế là chạy thôi :))
<nobawk> ko cần phải cài lolz
<nobawk> garena hình như chạy phe phé
<vubuntor714> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  flashplugin-installer: Depends: ia32-libs (>= 2.2ubuntu18) but it is not going
<vubuntor714> la sao day may anh ???
<vubuntor714> ??
<n2i> lỗi phụ thuộc. à, uhm, sửa thế nào nhỉ :-/
<vubuntor714> ac
<vubuntor714> @@
<vubuntor714> lam sao anh ?
<n2i> vubuntor714: update lại xem sao?
<n2i> không thì bỏ hết các kho, chọn kho khác rồi update lại rồi cài
<vubuntor714> update sao ?
<n2i> sudo apt-get update
<n2i> sudo apt-get upgrade
<|MrKo|> file jar chạy trên win thì có chạy dc trên linux ko nhỉ
<Lokiheero> |MrKo|: được
<|MrKo|> thanks anh :D
<tux|lion> Hên xui
<|MrKo|> ặc
<|MrKo|> "
<|MrKo|> :|
<|MrKo|> thế là còn tùy file jar sao
<tux|lion> đa số là chạy được
<|MrKo|> thế phải thử luôn xem sao
<|MrKo|> hay thật
<|MrKo|> tải trên softpedia thì ghi là pm` cho win
<|MrKo|> chạy trên win thì giao diện xấu, có mỗi cái cửa sổ open file
<|MrKo|> chạy trên linux thì long lanh
<|MrKo|> bó tay
<vubuntor672> Các bạn cho mình hỏi, mình bị cái này khi cài Ubuntu 11.10. Khi download bằng jdownloader, để Connect bao nhiu nó cũng đứng máy. Bạn nào biết cách gỡ giúp mình với
<tux|lion> vubuntor672: máy nhiêu RAM ?
<tux|lion> mình cũng dùng 11.10 và bật jDownloader cả ngày nhưng mãi nó không chịu đơ ?
<vubuntor672> Máy mình 4GB Ram
<vubuntor672> down file nào dung lượng nhỏ thì ko nói
<vubuntor672> cứ file lớn là nó vui thì  cho down ko thì là đứng dù chỉ down 1 file (500MB trở lên)
<vubuntor672> Mình thấy vậy thử cài VBOX để cài Windows thử thì kết quả cũng như Ubuntu luôn :(
<tux|lion> mình tải file hàng chục GB vẫn bình thường mà
<tux|lion> bạn dùng openJRE hay sun JRE
<tux|lion> thử chuyển giữa 2 cái xem
<vubuntor672> chuyển sao bạn chỉ mình với
<tux|lion> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<vubuntor672> làm sao để biết mình đang dùng openJRE hay JRE, bạn có thể giúp mình dc ko :(
<vubuntor672> mình chưa rành Ubuntu cho lắm :(
#ubuntu-vn 2011-11-26
<jin9x> skipping: PCL_VIEVN.tar           need PK compat. v6.3 (can do v4.6)
<jin9x> khi giải nén gặp lỗi này là sao nhỉ :-/
<n2i> hmm, driver 3G ha?
<jin9x> uh
<jin9x> cắm bên win cũng ko truy cập vào lấy được
<jin9x> nên phải lên google down về
 * n2i bên này đâu cần đâu. 3G loại nào vậy bạn? đã thử dùng nó với network manager chưa?
<jin9x> à rồi, chỉ là muốn có trình quản lí để check tiền và nạp tiền khi cần thôi :D
<jin9x> nhảy qua win boot vào chậm lắm
 * n2i lột ra nhét vào con đen trắng bấm bấm, xong :3
<n2i> *lột SIM ra
<jin9x> :D
<jin9x> cái dcom của mình bị nhỏ e gái để nhang muỗi lên, nó cháy 1 đường lòi cả ruột
<jin9x> lấy keo nhựa dán kín rồi :(
<n2i> :P
<n2i> đường đời lắm gian nan
<jin9x> :D
<jin9x> thế mới điêu
<vubuntor551> Minh moi dung ubuntu 11.10, cai xong thi minh khong su dung wifi duoc. Mình su dung laptop HP 6535s.
<ubuntu_fanboy> chẳng biết trả lời thế nào vì quá ít thông tin
<vubuntor551> Ok minh se noi ro hon
<n2i> !bg | bạn chịu khó tham khảo ở đây trước nhé. Ghé qua luôn chỗ kết nối mạng của wiki luôn!
<ubot2> bạn chịu khó tham khảo ở đây trước nhé. Ghé qua luôn chỗ kết nối mạng của wiki luôn!: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<vubuntor551> Hình như là thiếu driver wifi
<GeekComp> ?
<vubuntor551> Nhung minh da cai theo huong dan van khong duoc
<vubuntor551> \Moi nguoi co the giup
<GeekComp> n2i: kìa
<n2i> GeekComp: lo đi
 * n2i đang bận
<n2i> vubuntor551: bạn cho thêm thông tin đi
<tux|lion> vubuntor551: card của thằng nào ?
<n2i> cài như thế nào, card gì?
<lanmc> !ping
<ubot2> Factoid 'ping' not found
<lanmc> ping
<dell> co ai giup minh ko, mh ko cai ibus dc
<dell> trong input method no bao la vietnamese unikey
<dell> nhung ko go tieng viet duoc
<dell> gio no ra tieng viet roi nhung ma theo kieu telex
<dell> em muon chuyen thanh vni thi lam the nao
<vubuntor558> Chao cac ban
<vubuntor558> Cho minh hoi cach cai chuong trinh PacketTracer tren Unbuntu 11.10
<vubuntor558> Minh tai ve duoc file .bin
<vubuntor558> Gio phai lam sao de cai?
<Cooly> vubuntor558: .bin ko phai la file cai dat tren ubuntu
<Cooly> .deb moi dung
<Cooly> vubuntor558: vào trong ubuntu software center kiem xem có PacketTracer ko, khoi di tai?
<vubuntor558> Khong co ban oi
<vubuntor558> Minh tai ve duoc file .bin, vay lam sao de cai?
<n2i> vubuntor558: chmod cho nó rồi chạy nó.
<nguyenvantuanrs> moi ng oi, cho hoi may ram 1G co' nen xai ubuntu 11.10  hok?
<nguyenvantuanrs> nhi`n thay giao dien cua ubuuntu 12 thay thich thich :)
<n2i> xài vẫn xài được, nhưng mà hơi xương thôi :3
#ubuntu-vn 2011-11-27
<vubuntor577> Chao ban!  Toi dang gap su co khong giai quyet duoc, rat mong ban giup do!  Toi mo file mp3, cai pluin xong. Sau do mo file mp3 thi bi dung may. Nhieu lan toi phai tat nong. Co luc toi vao duoc he dieu hanh nhung co luc toi khong vao duoc khi khoi dong gan toi muc login ( man den). Toi da phai cai lai may (ubuntu 10.10 ) nhieu lan.  Toi cung da additional Driver -> chon Broadcom STA wireless driver. Sau khi xong, toi khoi dong 
<vubuntor422> Toi addition driver nividia. Sau do toi restart và xuất hiện màn hình đen yeu cầu login. Toi khong thể vao được hệ điều hành.
<vubuntor422> Tôi đang cần sự giúp đỡ.
<vubuntor087> alo a !
<vubuntor087> da anh(chi) cho em hoi chut a !
<vubuntor906> các bạn cho mình hỏi ubuntu 11.10 muốn cho 1 chương trình tự động khởi chạy mỗi khi bật máy thì làm ntn ?
<vubuntor906> Không có ai online à ?
<n2i> Hỡi các vubuntor! :3
<vubuntor265> cho minh hoi
<vubuntor265> may tinh cua minh dang dung cac HD4670
<vubuntor265> bay gio bo cac do ra
<vubuntor265> dung car onbon
<vubuntor265> thi xoa driver Ati nhu the nao
<vubuntor265> va cai driver intel nhu the nao
 * n2i cài thế nào thì lột thế đó chứ nhỉ
<n2i> vubuntor265: cài như thế nào? addition driver à?
<vubuntor470> hello moi nguoi! minh vua chuyen tu window sang nen khong biet thu vien <conio.h> và <graphics,h> ben ubuntu su dung nhu the nao cu' phap' co' thay doi~ hay khong? mong mọi người giúp đỡ!
<CoconutCrab> #include <conio>
<CoconutCrab> graphics thì không rõ
<vubuntor470> ok! cú pháp vẫn thế phải không bạn?
<CoconutCrab> ừm
<nobawk> có conio à :-s
<CoconutCrab> không nhớ
<nobawk> có graphic.h à :-s
<CoconutCrab> không biết :D
<nobawk> vubuntor470: bạn dùng ubuntu thì ko có 2 thư viện đó đâu
<nobawk> graphics.h là cho dos
<nobawk> ubuntu mặc định ko có dos emulator
<Lokiheero> uhm uhm
 * Lokiheero ngồi hóng
<vubuntor470> vậy thì có thư viện nào bạn
<vubuntor470> nghe nói là <curse> thì phải
<nobawk> vubuntor470: thực ra ko nên dùng cái hàm getch() trong conio làm gì
<nobawk> nếu bạn vẫn muốn dùng thì tự viết cho mình 1 cái hàm getch() cũng ko khó khăn gì
<n2i> vubuntor470: không cần conio.h đâu bạn.
<vubuntor470> oK!
<nobawk> mà chắc bạn cũng chỉ dùng cái hàm getch() để dừng cái dos console trong win
<nobawk> linux ko cần
<vubuntor470> vậy hàm delay() trong window bên linux có không bạn!
<nobawk> có hàm khác, cả win và linux đều có
<vubuntor470> mình nghe nói là thư viện <dos.h> không có trong ubuntu vậy nó nằm trong thư viện nào nhỉ?
<n2i> vấn đề là bạn cần những gì trong thư viện đó
<vubuntor470> lệnh delay()
<vubuntor470> hjc!!!! mình mói chuyển sang nên rất nhiều thắc mắc có thể là ngu ngốc mong mọi người bỏ qua!
<nobawk> :-s
<vubuntor974> chào mọi người . mình đang định chuyển từ windows sang ubutu nhưng tò mò muốn hỏi coi kho phần mềm của mình sưu tập khi dùng windows có thích hợp dùng trên ubutu không ?
<vubuntor974> xin cám ơn
<Tux|Ubuntu> Không
<Tux|Ubuntu> Nói chung là Ubuntu có phần mềm riêng
<Tux|Ubuntu> Xác định xài Ubuntu thì quên hết đống soft bên windows đi
<nobawk> dùng win khổ vãi
<nobawk> tự nhiên phải đi sưu tập phần mềm + key lolz
<GeekComp> mía cái trường mình
<GeekComp> thi cũng bắt windoof
<GeekComp> .g how to enable master mode on my Broadcom 43225 wireless card
<GeekComp> bot chết hết rùi @.@
<ubuntu_fanboy> khỏi phải mua báo LBVMVT, pc world này nọ đỡ 1 đống tiền
 * GeekComp chưa mua tờ báo về CNTT nào cả
<Tux|Ubuntu> GeekComp: chú gà lắm
 * Tux|Ubuntu một thời oanh liệt khi còn bé =)
<Tux|Ubuntu> ubuntu_fanboy: đám báo đấy em cho mấy con bạn hồi năm nhất rồi
<GeekComp> :-s không mua báo thì sao lại gà
<Tux|Ubuntu> đọc giải trí =)
<Tux|Ubuntu> GeekComp: một thời vàng son đấy =)
<GeekComp> ngày nào cũng mua để rồi cất thành từng tờ, đóng thành 1 album à :-w
<Tux|Ubuntu> GeekComp: chuẩn cmnr =)
<GeekComp> :-ss
<ubuntu_fanboy> còn 1 đống pc world từ năm 1999 tới 2k4 kìa
<ubuntu_fanboy> từ hồi nó còn 10k quyển
<ubuntu_fanboy> sau len 12.5k là hết mún mua
 * kid___ hồi cấp 3 chẳng biết chi về máy tính:(
<kid___> không mua báo
 * Tux|Ubuntu ếu biết gì về máy vi tính
<Tux|Ubuntu> bỏ thời gian ngồi trước máy tính mà đi tán gái thì tốt =)
<vubuntor131> anh Æ¡i
<vubuntor131> a có biết diễn đàn nào có giải bài toán = ngôn ngữ c ko ?
<kid___> cộng đồng c việt
<vubuntor131> ví dụ tìm nghiệm , tìm cực trị của phương trình = phương pháp chia đôi , tiếp tuyến , dây cung
<vubuntor131> biéctor ,newton , scant....
 * Lokiheero lăn đùng ra xỉu
<vubuntor131> :)) * Lokiheero lăn đùng ra xỉu
<Tux|Ubuntu> kid___: kiểu này lại có thằng học phương pháp số rồi =)
#ubuntu-vn 2012-11-19
<hongphuc> dùng GParted để đổi từ NTFS sang ext4 có mất dữ liệu ko?
<hongphuc> :(
<hongphuc> có bạn nào trả lời phát dùm cái
<hongphuc> :((
<hongphuc> dùng GParted để đổi từ NTFS sang ext4 có mất dữ liệu ko?
<vubuntor648> cho hỏi check and repair file system 1 ổ đĩa bằng gparted có mất dữ liệu ko?
<n0bawk> vubuntor648: check thì ko
<n0bawk> vubuntor648: repair có thế có
<vubuntor648> mình lỡ dùng cái partion trong hirenboot đẻ chuyển từ primary sang local
<vubuntor648> h bên ubuntu nó báo lỗi
<vubuntor648> ko nhận đc nữa
<vubuntor648> mà định dạng của nó là ext4
<vubuntor648> T.T
<n0bawk> ờ vậy sang bên kia chỉnh lại
<vubuntor648> bây h mình ko truy cập vào đc
<n0bawk> nói chung là nên backup lại dữ liệu quan trọng trước
<n0bawk> (copy ra 1 ổ đĩa khác)
<n0bawk> rồi chỉnh sửa gì hãy chỉnh sửa
<n0bawk> nó có hỏng thì ko mất dữ liệu quan trọngd
<vubuntor648> nhưng bây h
<n0bawk> vubuntor648: chỉnh lại nó là primary
<vubuntor648> ko truy cập đc
<n0bawk> đừng có sờ mó gì đến
<n0bawk> chỉ lại như lúc ban đầu
<n0bawk> để truy cập vào copy hết dữ liệu ra
<vubuntor648> để mình thử
<n0bawk> vubuntor648: vào cái tool kia chỉnh lại copy hết cái gì quan trọng ra rồi làm gì thì làm
<n0bawk> h đừng có fix hay check gì
<n0bawk> fix với check có thể nó viết vào cái ổ đó bay hết dữ liệu đó :))
<n0bawk> chưa viết gì vào thì có thể cứu chữa đc
<n0bawk> còn đã viết vào rồi thì ... hên xui :))
<vubuntor880> anh bawk oiw
<vubuntor880> em ko make primary đc nữa
<vubuntor880> trước đó em đã đổi 1 ổ sang ntfs
<vubuntor880> ổ đó chia ra
<vubuntor880> 1 cái local với 1 cái orimary đẻ em cài win
<vubuntor880> :(
<vubuntor880> h em ko thể make đc
<vubuntor880> h sao đây anh?
<vubuntor880> bấn loạn quá
<vubuntor880> @@
 * kid__ vote  mua ổ khác;))
<heroandtn3> bạn tạo ổ primary như thế nào? khi tạo thì nó báo sao mà ko make được?
<vubuntor880> trước đó
<vubuntor880> tất cả cảc ổ của mình đều là ext4
<vubuntor880> mà ổ nào cũng ỏimary
<vubuntor880> kể cả phân vùng swap
<vubuntor880> @@
<vubuntor880> sao đó cắt ra ko tao thêm đc 1 cái primary nữa
<heroandtn3> chắc đạt đến tối đa 4 phân vùng primary rồi
<vubuntor880> đúng rồi
<vubuntor880> :(
<vubuntor880> h như thế này
<heroandtn3> bây h bạn convert 1 cái primary thành logical xem
<vubuntor880> mình có 1 ổ dữ liệu ext4
<vubuntor880> mình make nó thành local
<vubuntor880> sao đó log in vào ubutnu
<vubuntor880> thì nó fail to mount
<vubuntor880> @@
<vubuntor880> vào gparted kiểm tra thì thấy nó phát hiện ổ lỗi
<vubuntor880> bây h mình sử dụng tính năng check của gparted
<vubuntor880> thì nó pahts hiện lỗi và repair
<vubuntor880> nhưng cái quan trong ko biết khi nó repair fiule sýtem
<vubuntor880> nó có mất dữ liệu ko
<vubuntor880> @@
<heroandtn3> ơ vui nhỉ
<vubuntor880> :(
<heroandtn3> trước khi make mà ko thèm sao chép dữ liệu ra phân vùng khác à
<vubuntor880> dữ liệu quan trộng mới ác
<vubuntor880> cứ tưởng ko việc j
<vubuntor880> :(
<vubuntor880> h dùng gparted
<vubuntor880> khi check
<vubuntor880> nó báo check and repair file system ext 4
<n0bawk> vubuntor880: đang dùng ngon lành thì nó bị vậy hay là làm sao?
<n0bawk> vubuntor880: chia ổ lâu chưa
<n0bawk> chia xong dùng ngon lành
<n0bawk> rồi 1 ngày tự dưng nó thế hay là thế nào?
<vubuntor880> ko có
<vubuntor880> trước đó
<vubuntor880> hoàn toàn là ubutnu
<vubuntor880> ext4 hết
<n0bawk> là sao?
<vubuntor880> nhưng hình như mặc định nó chia ổ theo kiểu primary hết
<vubuntor880> @@
<n0bawk> mới chia lại để cài win hả?
<vubuntor880> dạ
<vubuntor880> em chia lại cài win
<n0bawk> thế cuối cùng là như lào
<n0bawk> kể lại đầu đuôi xem
<n0bawk> đang xài ngon lành
<n0bawk> chia lại ổ, để cài win
<vubuntor880> em cắt ra 1 ổ
<vubuntor880> để cài win
<n0bawk> cài xong win thì nó báo lỗi?
<vubuntor880> nhưng ko thể set primary đc nữa
<n0bawk> vubuntor880: chỉ có thế thôi hả?
<n0bawk> vubuntor880: h vẫn dùng ngon lành?
<vubuntor880> bây h
<n0bawk> vubuntor880: kiểm tra xem có bao nhiêu cái primary rồi
<vubuntor880> em có một ổ dữ liệu
<vubuntor880> 4 cái
<vubuntor880> kể cả swap đó anh
<vubuntor880> @@
<vubuntor880> bây h
<vubuntor880> em có một ổ dữ liệ
<vubuntor880> ext4
<vubuntor880> trước kia là primary
<vubuntor880> sao đó em dùng hirenboot make lại thì lâcl
<n0bawk> chỉ có thể có tối đa 4 primary
<vubuntor880> local
<vubuntor880> cái đó em mới biết
<n0bawk> vubuntor880: dùng thôi thế chia buồn với bạn :P
<vubuntor880> vì thế em mới make ổ kia thành local
<vubuntor880> h em log in vào ubuntu
<vubuntor880> nó báo ổ cũng fail to mount
<vubuntor880> vào gparted kiểm tra
<vubuntor880> check thì nó kêu check and reapir
<vubuntor880> em ko dám repair
<vubuntor880> sợ mất hết dữ liệu
<n0bawk> vubuntor880: backup hết dữ liệu quan trọng chưa
<heroandtn3> ca này khó bạn à
<n0bawk> vubuntor880: và nó hỏi check & repair ở đoạn nào
<vubuntor880> h em ko truy cập vào đc
<heroandtn3> chắc cái chương trình phân vùng của bạn làm việc ko tốt với ext4
<vubuntor880> check and repair file system on ổ đĩa
<n0bawk> vấn đề là mình vẫn ko tưởng tượng ra bạn đã làm gì
<n0bawk> để mình nói lại xem hiểu đúng ý bạn chưa nha
<n0bawk> bạn đang dùng ubuntu ngon lành
<heroandtn3> n0bawk: theo em hiểu thì bạn í cài win, muốn cài vào phân vùng primary
<n0bawk> có 4 partition, 3 ext4, 1 swap, đều là primary
<heroandtn3> nhưng primary max là 4 rồi, nên bạn í chuyển 1 cái thành logical
<heroandtn3> chuyển thì lỗi
<n0bawk> mà một hệ thống chỉ có thể có tối đa 4 primary -> muốn chia 1 ổ primary thì phải đổi 1 ổ thành logical
<n0bawk> h đổi xong thì ko vào đc ubuntu nữa?
<vubuntor880> h qua ubutnu nó ko nhận ổ đó
<vubuntor880> đâu có
<vubuntor880> em đang bên ubuntu mà
<vubuntor880> ổ đó là ổ dữ liêij
<vubuntor880> em ko truy cập được
<n0bawk> vubuntor880: ok, vậy thì đơn giản, bạn xoá mấy cái phân vùng bạn đã chia lại đi
<n0bawk> vubuntor880: set ổ đó thành primary l ại như ban đâu
<n0bawk> vubuntor880: rồi truy cập
<vubuntor880> ak
<n0bawk> vubuntor880: ý mình là xoá cái mà bạn chia cho win á
<vubuntor880> bây h cái phân vùn swap
<n0bawk> vì bạn đã xác định chi co win thì coi như là ko có dữ liệu rồi phải ko :D
<vubuntor880> mình forrmat lại
<vubuntor880> rồi make nó local đc ko?
<vubuntor880> thay vì set lại cái ổ win
<vubuntor880> mình format cái swap
<vubuntor880> rồi set nó local
<vubuntor880> sau đó dùng gparted đẻ đinh dạng lại thành swap
<vubuntor880> vậy đc ko?
<vubuntor880> có ảnh hưởng j đến ubuntu ko anh băk
<vubuntor880> anh bawk
<vubuntor880> @@
<n0bawk> vubuntor880: bây h thế này, truy cập vào cái phân vùng đó, backup dữ liệu quan trọng đi
<vubuntor880> phân vùng nào anh?
<n0bawk> vubuntor880: rồi dùng gparted delete cái cho win với cái swap đi
<n0bawk> vubuntor880: cái phân vùng data đó
<vubuntor880> em truy cập ko đc
<n0bawk> vubuntor880: set sang local ko thôi ko đủ đâu
<vubuntor880> em truy cập đc thì đã chép dữ liệu ra rồi
<n0bawk> vubuntor880: thế này, xoá cái phân vùng cho win đi
<n0bawk> set cái phân vùng kia lại primary
<n0bawk> như ban đầu truy cập vào bakup hết những dữ liệu quan trọng trong ổ cứng ra
<n0bawk> vubuntor880: tối đa chỉ có thể có 4 cái primary, nếu đang có 4 cái rồi thì ko set đc primary nữa
<n0bawk> copy dữ liệu xong rồi thì tính tiếp
<vubuntor880> thay vì set cái đó lại như ban đâu, em set cái swap thanh local ko dc hả anh
<n0bawk> phải chia 1 phân vùng là extended sau đó thì chia các phân vùng logical trong cái phân vùng extended kia mới đc
<n0bawk> ko set cái kia thành primary thì làm sao mà truy cập copy dữ liệu ra
<vubuntor880> trong 1 cái extended
<vubuntor880> em có 3 ổ
<n0bawk> vubuntor880: uh, cũng đc
<vubuntor880> 1 ổ ext4 đang bị bấn loạn như trên
<n0bawk> vubuntor880: nhưng tốt nhất là delete cái swap + cái phân vùng cho win đi
<vubuntor880> như vậy
<n0bawk> rồi tạo 1 partition mới là extended rồi chia 2 phân vùng local vào đấy
<vubuntor880> mình làm việc với cái swap thì nó ko anh hưởng đénubuntu phải ko anh
<n0bawk> vubuntor880: nhưng cũng chưa chắc cài đc windows, vì windows đòi 1 hay 2 primary gì đấy
<n0bawk> ko nhớ, lâu ròoi ko cài :))
<vubuntor880> em muốn hỏi
<n0bawk> vubuntor880: vào sửa lại ubuntu cho nó ko nhận phân vùng swap nữa là xong
<n0bawk> thôi nóic hung là sửa lại backup các kiẻu đi
<vubuntor880> bây h
<vubuntor880> em muốn forrmat lại cái swap
<vubuntor880> thì trước hết phải sửa lại cho ubuntu ko nhận phân vùng swaap nữa hả anh?
<heroandtn3> thế bạn bỏ cái phân vùng dữ liệu kia à
<heroandtn3> :))
<n0bawk> vubuntor880: ờ
<vubuntor880> bây h
<vubuntor880> em ko muốn đụng đến cái ổ primary win
<vubuntor880> em muốn set lại cái swap thành local
<vubuntor880> nên em phải format nó lại
<vubuntor880> rồi make nó thành local
<vubuntor880> rồi sang gparted
<vubuntor880> chuyển nó lại thành sưap
<n0bawk> thôi rắc rối quá
<n0bawk> dùng 1 tool thôi ko dùng nhiều tool nó tèo mợ hết luôn h :))
<n0bawk> vubuntor880: thôi tự xử đi
<n0bawk> cùng lắm là mất ít "rác" thôi mà
<n0bawk> h đi ăn 20-11 đã :))
<n0bawk> chào các bạn
<n0bawk> và hi vọng bạn đi đúng đừng
<vubuntor880> ác
<vubuntor880> anh Æ¡i
<vubuntor880> em hỏi câu nữa đã
<vubuntor880> ram em 2 gb
<vubuntor880> như vậy phân vùng swap nó ko cần thiết lắm phải ko anh
<n0bawk> tùy làm gì
<n0bawk> thôi đi nha
<n0bawk> đừng hỏi gì nữa :))
<n0bawk> bb
<n0bawk> ko nhất thiết phải có swap cũng đc
<heroandtn3> mình nghĩ giờ bạn nên kiếm cái tool để recover dữ liệu trong phân vùng bị lỗi kia đã
<heroandtn3> sau đó xong rồi làm gì thì làm
<n0bawk> thực ra l à nó chỉ set lại cái thuộc tính của partition trong mbr
<n0bawk> dữ liệu nó vẫn ở đó (trừ khi viết thông tin vào)
<n0bawk> nên sửa lại cái thông tin rồi truy cập lại bình thường
<n0bawk> vubuntor880: thôi đừng tính gì cao xa
<n0bawk> vubuntor880: backup hết đi rồi xoá mợ cả ổ đi chia lại cho nhanh :))
<n0bawk> sửa sửa mệt nhắm
<n0bawk> linux thì ko cần nhất thiết phải ở phân vùng primary
<vubuntor880> em ko back up đc
<vubuntor880> em có truy cập đc đâu
<vubuntor880> em mà truy cấp đc
<vubuntor880> em format nó rồi
<n0bawk> ko backup đc mà cứ dùng partition tool loạn xạ ngậu thế này dễ ra đi dữ liệu lắm
<n0bawk> vubuntor880: format rồi?
<n0bawk> ftw?
<vubuntor880> chÆ°a
<n0bawk> vubuntor880: format rồi thì dùng test disk
<vubuntor880> ý em
<n0bawk> thôi kệ bạn
<vubuntor880> là m truy cập đc em copy hết dữ liệu ra
<vubuntor880> rồi format lại luôn
<n0bawk> nói nhiều cũng thế
<vubuntor880> @@
<n0bawk> tự suy nghĩ rồi làm đi
<vubuntor880> em đang đinh swapoff
<n0bawk> có gì thì bạn làm bạn chịu mình có chịu đâu :))
<vubuntor880> rồi make nó local
<vubuntor880> @@
<n0bawk> thôi mệt
<vubuntor880> rồi make cái ổ bấn loạn sang primary lại
<n0bawk> cái gì cần chỉ chỉ hết rồi
<n0bawk> thôi nhá tự xử đi nhá
<n0bawk> mệt quá
<vubuntor880> :(
<vubuntor880> chắc vậy
<n0bawk> chờ xếp rồi đi ăn 20-11 thôi
<n0bawk> :))
<heroandtn3> vừa logout để cài bogo
<heroandtn3> gõ ngon phết :))
<heroandtn3> không biết bác Ngô Chin có trên này ko nhỉ
<vubuntor169> hi mọi người !
<vubuntor169> cho mình hỏi chút
<vubuntor169> mình cài xampp trên ubuntu
<vubuntor169> web mình lưu trong thư mục /var/www/
<vubuntor169> nhưng hôm trước mình cấu hình ssl thế nào không biết nữa, những web chạy ssl để ở thư mục /opt/lampp/htdocs/
<vubuntor169> bây giờ từ mạng ngoài vào những trang web https đặt ở htdocs thì bình thường
<vubuntor169> nhưng vào những trang ở thư mục www thì cực chậm, quay vòng vòng suốt
<vubuntor169> trên modem mình đã mở port 80 và 443 rồi
<vubuntor169> tại sao vậy nhỉ ?
<vubuntor169> thằng apache của xampp nó có cấu hình giới hạn tốc độ ở đâu ko mọi người ?
<vubuntor146> hi
<vubuntor146> lam sao xem phim tren ubuntu
<vubuntor169> hi
<vubuntor169> mình dùng xampp trên ubuntu
<vubuntor169> xem log web và thấy bị lỗi này
<vubuntor169> Request exceeded the limit of 10 internal redirects due to probable configuration error. Use 'LimitInternalRecursion' to increase the limit if necessary. Use 'LogLevel debug' to get a backtrace.
<vubuntor169> mình sửa miết mà ko được
<vubuntor169> ai có ý kiến gì giúp mình không ?
<kid__> iPhenny: ping
<kid__> iSupyBot: ping
<_Tux_> .g xampp increase LimitInternalRecursion
<iPhenny> _Tux_: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2267488/redirect-php-to-clean-url
<iSupyBot> Title: .htaccess - Redirect *.php to clean URL - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<vubuntor169> híc
<vubuntor169> bạn nào có kinh nghiệm xampp cho mình hỏi chút coi !
<Dynamo|zzz> vubuntor169: what?
<Dynamo> à nhầm
<Dynamo> !ask | vubuntor169
<ubot2> vubuntor169: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor169> mình dùng xampp,
<Dynamo> rồi sao nwã
<vubuntor169> đặt web ở thư mục www
<Dynamo> fsck ibus
<vubuntor169> truy xuất từ mạng ngoài vào cực chậm
<Dynamo> chả liên quan :|
<vubuntor169> không biết lỗi là do đâu
<Dynamo> truy xuất vào do mạng chứ đâu do lỗi
<vubuntor169> không
<vubuntor169> mạng chạy vô tư
<vubuntor169> mình có cấu hình https ở trên thư mục htdocs,
<vubuntor169> những web đặt trong đó lại chạy rất bình thường
<vubuntor169> mà hình như cái file .htaccess trong thư mục của trang web không có tác dụng thì phải
<Dynamo> mặc định nó tắt .htacces
<Dynamo> . g how to enable htaccess
<Dynamo> .g how to enable htaccess xampp
<iPhenny> Dynamo: http://www.lancelhoff.com/enabling-htaccess-in-apache-on-windows/
<iSupyBot> Title: How to Enable .htaccess in XAMPP (at www.lancelhoff.com)
<Dynamo> đó
<Dynamo> còn tốc độ thì bạn xem lại cấu hình, router, v.v... nhé
<vubuntor169> uh
<vubuntor169> mình nghĩ về mạng thì ko có vấn đề gì
<vubuntor169> nhưng trong apache có cấu hình về tốc độ truy cập ko nhỉ ?
<_Tux_> theo mình biết là không
<vubuntor169> mình xem log trang web nó báo
<vubuntor169> Request exceeded the limit of 10 internal redirects due to probable configuration error. Use 'LimitInternalRecursion' to increase the limit if necessary. Use 'LogLevel debug' to get a backtrace.
<Dynamo> vubuntor169: http://www.andrew-kirkpatrick.com/2012/06/apache-virtualhost-htaccess-issue-request-exceeded-the-limit-of-10-internal-redirects-redirected-from-r-uri/
<iSupyBot> Title: Apache VirtualHost .htaccess issue, Request exceeded the limit of 10 internal redirects, redirected from r->uri... « Andrew Kirkpatrick (at www.andrew-kirkpatrick.com)
<Dynamo> bạn làm theo là được
<vubuntor169> làm rồi
<vubuntor169> mod_rewrite đã bật
<vubuntor169> nhưng hình như mình cấu hình trên htaccess ko có tác dụng gì
<Dynamo> vậy chịu r :|
<vubuntor679> Dynamo|oho: chào anh
<vubuntor474> alo
<Dynamo|oho> vubuntor679: chào bạn
<Dynamo|oho> !ask | vubuntor474:
<ubot2> vubuntor474:: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor679> hehe
<vubuntor474> may toi la gateway
<vubuntor474> toi cai ubuntu 12.04
<vubuntor474> bay h khong bat duoc wifi
<vubuntor474> card wifi la link 5100
<Dynamo|oho> vubuntor474: không bắt được là do không hiện driver,  hay là không connect vô mạng được?
<Vermouth> phù
<Vermouth> cuối cùng cũng nhớ được cái nick
<Vermouth> Dynamo|oho: nhớ ra em là ai chưa
<vubuntor474> van hien cac modem phat
<Dynamo|oho> Vermouth: chÆ°a :|
<Dynamo|oho> vubuntor474: vậy là do bạn connect vào adhoc của windows?
<vubuntor474> nhung ket noi no khong bat ra de minh nhap pass
<Dynamo|oho> điểm phát wifi là adhoc hay là modem wifi?
<Vermouth> ặc
<Vermouth> anh nói thế em chịu luôn
<vubuntor474> modem phat wifi thoi
<Dynamo|oho> bạn chụp cái ảnh lên đây cho mình xem nhé
<Dynamo|oho> cần thiết thì bạn vào cấu hình VPN ở mục wifi đó
<Dynamo|oho> bạn xóa cái tên modem phát đi
<Dynamo|oho> connect lại
<vubuntor474> lenh iwconfig la
<vubuntor474> lo no wireless
<Dynamo|oho> !paste
<ubot2> Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<Dynamo|oho> vậy là bạn chưa bật card mạng
<Dynamo|oho> reset lại máy thử coi
<vubuntor474> toi nghi la ubuntu chua nhan cai card link 5100
<vubuntor474> cam day mang thi ok
<vubuntor474> nhung wifi thi khong dc
<Dynamo|oho> cắm dây mạng thì liên quan gì đến wifi
<vubuntor474> toi vao google tai ve iwlwifi-5000-5.ucode
<Dynamo|oho> nếy chưa nhận card thi sao hiện ra điểm phát
<vubuntor474> the thi nhan roi
<vubuntor474> thay cac diem phat nhung khong click duoc diem phat
<Dynamo|oho> bạn iwconfig rồi gửi kết quả vào paste vào mấy trang paste xem nào
<vubuntor474> chup no the nao?
<Dynamo|oho> copy cái kết quả lệnh
<Dynamo|oho> !paste
<ubot2> Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<Dynamo|oho> rồi làm theo ubot2 kia kìa
<vubuntor474> lo        no wireless extensions.
<vubuntor474> wlan0     IEEE 802.11abgn  ESSID:off/any
<Dynamo|oho> haizz
<vubuntor474> Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=15 dBm
<Dynamo|oho> nó vẫn nhận
<vubuntor474> Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<vubuntor474> Power Management:off
<Dynamo|oho> bạn xem lại cấu hình wifi của modem, rồi lại reset máy xem có connect được không nhé
<vubuntor474> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<vubuntor474> xong roi day cac dai ca
<Dynamo|oho> ^ xem lại bên trên
<vubuntor474> o nha va co quan deu khong connec duoc
<vubuntor474> anh tor474 đâu rồi
<_Tux_> vubuntor474: network manager không hiện mạng wifi nào?
<vubuntor474> nhìn thấy nhiều mạng wifi lắm
<vubuntor474> chỉ không click được thôi
<_Tux_> vubuntor474: user lúc mới cài Ubuntu luôn đó hả?
<vubuntor474> vang
<_Tux_> lạ vậy
<_Tux_> .g connect wifi using terminal
<iPhenny> _Tux_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/16584/how-to-connect-to-a-wireless-network-manually-in-terminal-without-using-networ
<iSupyBot> Title: command line - How to connect to a wireless network manually (in terminal) without using network manager? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<_Tux_> vubuntor474: thử cái kia coi
<_Tux_> hoặc dùng thử wicd thay cho network Manager
<vubuntor474> chả biết làm thế nào nữa
<n0bawk> haiz
<vubuntor474> vang
<vubuntor272> có bạn nào có tài liệu hướng dẫn cài 2 hệ điều hành cùng lúc ko?
<kid__hahahaha> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<iSupyBot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor713> mình có 1 file ghost mình down và chứ bên ổ ext4, sau đó mình chuyển sang ổ ntfs
<vubuntor713> tuy nhiên khi dùng hiren boot để restor file này
<vubuntor713> mình ko thấy đc nó
<vubuntor713> mình đã log in vào ubuntu
<vubuntor713> vào dùng lệnh chmod
<vubuntor713> nhưng vẫn ko thể set read and write
<vubuntor713> ai giúp mình đck o?
<_Tux_> chuyển sang ổ ntfs
<_Tux_> thì làm gì có permission bên windows nữa đâu
<_Tux_> bên linux thì nó mặc định
#ubuntu-vn 2012-11-20
<vubuntor882> chào các bạn! Cho mình hỏi là khi cần chạy nhiều domain trên 1 server thật có cần cài DNS server không?
<vubuntor960> chào các bạn
<vubuntor960> cho mình hỏi
<vubuntor960> sao mình cài máy in qua mạng
<kid__1> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor960> 2 máy cùng ubuntu
<vubuntor960> nó không in được
<vubuntor960> in toàn báo Held
<vubuntor960> lỗi là ở trên cái ubuntu mà in qua mạng ấy
<kid__1> lỗi đầy đủ là gì vậy bạn
<kid__1> mỗi Held thôi à?
<vubuntor960> vì mình lấy 1 cái ubuntu khác in qua mạng thì được
<vubuntor960> để mình send cho cái hình
<vubuntor960> send hình thế nào nhỉ
<kid__1> !up
<ubot2> Bạn có thể up ảnh lên http://imgur.com rồi gửi link về đây
<iSupyBot> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<vubuntor960> ok
<vubuntor545> cac bac giup e voi _
<vubuntor545> khong hieu ubuntu cua e the nao
<vubuntor545> bay gio e cu add phan mem nao vao
<vubuntor545> tren software
<vubuntor545> la no lai bao  : Check if you are using third party repositories. If so disable them, since they are a common source of problems. Furthermore run the following command in a Terminal: apt-get install -f
<vubuntor545> ko cai dc gi ca
<vubuntor545> ma cung ko remove dc phan mem nao
<vubuntor960> hình đây các bạn
<vubuntor960> http://ns5.upanh.com/b5.s32.d1/1595d1bc762a355dc30fe72ba6a88972_51039645.loiin.png
<vubuntor545> bac nao giup e voi
<vubuntor545> vao update cung ko up date dc
<_Tux_> vubuntor545: chạy lệnh nó bảo thôi
<_Tux_> sudo apt-get install -f
<_Tux_> nhớ tắt cái Ubuntu Software Center đi
<vubuntor545> chay lenh nhung ko chay dc
<vubuntor545> bac  ah
<kid__1> _Tux_: làm nốt cái vụ print đi:D
<kid__1> vubuntor545: gõ lệnh đó thì nó báo lỗi gì
<_Tux_> kid__1: ai biết
<_Tux_> :D
<vubuntor545> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
 * _Tux_ chả xài máy in bao giờ
<vubuntor545> day la loi khi chay lenh
<_Tux_> vubuntor545: đã bảo tắt Ubuntu Software Center đi mà
<_Tux_> không đọc kĩ vậy
<vubuntor545> e tat roi ma
<kid__1> reboot đi rồi chạy lại=))
<_Tux_> sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<_Tux_> rồi chạy lại
<_Tux_> mà tắt cả UPdate Manager nữa nhá
<vubuntor545> chay lenh  :  sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<vubuntor545> ha bac
<vubuntor545> e tat het roi
<vubuntor545> lenh bac vua bao cung ko chay
<vubuntor545> e cop nguyen the
<vubuntor545> roi enter
<vubuntor545> nhung no dung im
<vubuntor545> ko chay gi ca
<kid__1> nhập passwd vào chưa?
<vubuntor545> khong nhap dc pass
<vubuntor545> bac ah
<_Tux_> vubuntor545: nó không hiện gì cả chứ gì
<_Tux_> ờ thế xong rồi
<_Tux_> giờ chạy lại lệnh kia fdi
<vubuntor545> e nhap pass no ko vao
<_Tux_> lol
<_Tux_> cứ nhập
<_Tux_> rồi enter
<_Tux_> done
<vubuntor545> chay lai lenh apt-get install -f
<vubuntor545> ha bac
<kid__1> ờ
<vubuntor545> e chay lai roi
<vubuntor545> ko dc
<_Tux_> sudo
<_Tux_> vubuntor545: lại không đọc rồi
<vubuntor545> e doc ki roi ma
<vubuntor545> e vua chay thu lenh duoi
<vubuntor545> no bao :  cannot remove `/var/lib/dpkg/lock': No such file or director
 * _Tux_ đập đầu vào tường đi ra
<kid__1> vubuntor545: copy hết đống lệnh từ nãy đến giờ lên đây coi
<kid__1> !paste
<ubot2> Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<vubuntor545> cop dong lenh nao bac nhi
<vubuntor545> bac huong dan cu the e voi
<vubuntor545> hi
<vubuntor545> bac lam on huong dan cu the e voi
<vubuntor545> copy lenh   apt-get install -f
<vubuntor545> len paste ubuntu.com ha bac
<vubuntor545> ma cop o duoi hay tren ah
<heroandtn3> copy tất luôn
<vubuntor545> alo
<vubuntor545> e cha hieu gi ca
<vubuntor545> e copy lenh vao cai o to dug ben duoi
<vubuntor545> roi click vao nut paste
<vubuntor545> no chag ra gi ca
<vubuntor545> ben tren o name e nhap ten e
<heroandtn3> để copy từ Terminal thì chọn cái cần copy rồi bấm Ctrl+Shift+C
<heroandtn3> hoặc click chuột phải chọn Copy
<vubuntor545> e chang hieu kieu gi e cop py len roi click nut paste
<vubuntor545> no hien len nhu nay
<vubuntor545> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1372139/
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor545> chang hieu kieu gi
<vubuntor545> nhu the co dung ko bac
<vubuntor545> e thao tac nhu the
<vubuntor545> co dung ko ah
<heroandtn3> bác _Tux_ vào nói tiếp kìa ;))
<vubuntor545> alo
<vubuntor545> kieu nay chac tai e dot qua roi
<kid__1> gõ cái lại cái lệnh sudo rm
<vubuntor545> thoi cac bac giup cho trot
<kid__1> rồi vất lên đây lại coi:)
<vubuntor545> coi nhu e hoi lai tu dau nhe ! e vao termina go lenh apt-get install -f
<vubuntor545> roi enter thi no bao E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<vubuntor545> bay gio nhu nao ah
<vubuntor545> alo
<vubuntor545> alo alo
<kid__1> xicalo
<heroandtn3> bạn thêm sudo vào
<heroandtn3> sudo apt-get install -f
<heroandtn3> lần sau nó bắn ra lỗi gì thì đọc
<heroandtn3> xem nó bảo sao
<heroandtn3> nó báo rõ rành rành kia mà lại còn hỏi
<vubuntor545> e thay no ban ra loi nhung van de e ko hieu loi no bao la loi gi
<vubuntor545> va khac phuc nhu nao
<vubuntor545> e chay lenh : sudo apt-get install -f
<vubuntor545> thi no doi pass
<vubuntor545> nhung e ko nhap dc pass vao
<vubuntor545> go chu gi no cung ko hien ra
<vubuntor545> pass cua e la 1
<vubuntor545> an so 1
<kid__1> bạn cứ nhấn 1 rồi enter
<heroandtn3> cứ gõ đi rồi Enter
<vubuntor545> no ko hien dau chamtrong pass
<heroandtn3> nó ko hiện ra mấy dấu chấm đâu ;)
<vubuntor545> enter no bao : Sorry, try again. [sudo] password for pham:
<heroandtn3> sai pass chứ sao
<heroandtn3> bạn gõ lại pass đi
<vubuntor545> pass e la 1
<vubuntor545> e an so 1 nhung no ko hien ra so 1
<vubuntor545> ma no cung ko hien dau cham
<heroandtn3> bó tay
<kid__1> terminal nó không hiện passwd đâu
<kid__1> bạn cứ gõ passwd rồi enter
<heroandtn3> bạn không đọc những gì mình nói ở trên à?
<vubuntor545> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Correcting dependencies... Done The following extra packages will be installed:   barry-util libbarry0 The following NEW packages will be installed:   barry-util libbarry0 0 upgraded, 2 newly installed, 0 to remove and 460 not upgraded. 1 not fully installed or removed. Need to get 0 B/340 kB of archives. After this operation, 1,006
<vubuntor545> day
<vubuntor545> bac oi
<kid__1> giờ thử add soft nào vô coi
<vubuntor545> dong duoi cung no hien : Do you want to continue [Y/n]?
<vubuntor545> chon y or n
<vubuntor545> cac bac oi
<heroandtn3> y
<vubuntor545> chon y no ra
<vubuntor545> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1372161/
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<kid__1> ca này mệt thế
<kid__1> @
<vubuntor545> e vua thu add 1 soft van ko dc
<vubuntor545> ma e vua bat cai ubuntu soft ware
<vubuntor545> no hien len bang
<_Tux_> linberry
<_Tux_> poor man
<_Tux_> =)
<vubuntor545> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-aVAAJBUDsO0/UEJEGWKc7rI/AAAAAAAAAbQ/to-eKkyWZ9Y/s1600/ubuntuSoftwareCentre3-.png
<_Tux_> ;)
<vubuntor545> loi nay la sao ha cac bac
<_Tux_> là nhấn nút repair chớ sao
<vubuntor545> nhan roi
<vubuntor545> van ko dc
<_Tux_> chắc cài phần mềm bậy bằng file deb
<_Tux_> =)
<_Tux_> vubuntor545: virus rồi
<_Tux_> thay màn hình đi
<_Tux_> j/k
<heroandtn3> thử lệnh này xem
<vubuntor545> e nhan nut repair no hien loi The installation or removal of a software package failed.
<kid__1> _Tux_: virus thật hả?
<heroandtn3> sudo dpkg --purge --force-depends linberry
<heroandtn3> sau đó: sudo apt-get install -f lần nữa
<vubuntor545> e chay 2 lenh roi
<_Tux_> welcome to hell
<vubuntor545> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1372171/
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<_Tux_> =]]
<heroandtn3> có vẻ ổn hơn rồi đấy
<heroandtn3> $ sudo apt-get autoclean
<heroandtn3> $ sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<vubuntor545> bay gio e cai phan mem no lai hien loi nay
<heroandtn3> bạn đã gõ 2 lệnh trên chưa?
<vubuntor545> Not enough free disk space  The upgrade needs a total of 846 M free space on disk '/'. Please free at least an additional 683 M of disk space on '/'. Empty your trash and remove temporary packages of former installations using 'sudo apt-get clean'.
<_Tux_> lol
<vubuntor545> o dia e con thua hon 30G
<_Tux_> Wubi chứ gì
<vubuntor545> e cha hieu sao no bao thieu
<_Tux_> keo kiệt nó cùng vừa phải thôi
<_Tux_> =)
<heroandtn3> $ sudo apt-get clean thá»­ xem
<vubuntor545> la sao ah
<heroandtn3> sau đó xóa 1 số cái không cần thiết trong thư mục Home của bạn đi
<_Tux_> df -kTh | grep -i ext
<heroandtn3> kiểu như mấy cái trong Download, Videos, Pictures, XXX
<_Tux_> gõ lệnh đó thử coi nào
<vubuntor545> bo tay ko dc
<vubuntor545> e thu nhung : pham@pham-Inspiron-1545:~$ sudo apt-get clean [sudo] password for pham:  Sorry, try again. [sudo] password for pham:  pham@pham-Inspiron-1545:~$ sudo apt-get clean pham@pham-Inspiron-1545:~$ sudo apt-get clean pham@pham-Inspiron-1545:~$  pham@pham-Inspiron-1545:~$
 * _Tux_ bó tay với bạn vubuntor545 
 * _Tux_ lướt đi
<vubuntor545> la sao ha bac
<vubuntor545> giup e voi
<vubuntor545> ma
<vubuntor545> bac dung nong
<vubuntor545> gioup e do
<vubuntor545> giup cho trot di ma
 * heroandtn3 quá mệt
 * _Tux_ làm bad guys
<_Tux_> xua xua vubuntor545
<_Tux_> =]]
<heroandtn3> $ df -kTh | grep -i ext
<heroandtn3> gõ tiếp lệnh này của bác _Tux_ xem nó ra cái gì
<heroandtn3> !paste
<ubot2> Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<_Tux_> đuổi khách thành công
<heroandtn3> !hoanho
<ubot2> Factoid 'hoanho' not found
<Severus> 545 nó cài all in one ah
<Severus> nhét hết vào /
<Severus> O.o
<soibay> hi CoconutCrab
 * CoconutCrab trườn
<soibay> CoconutCrab: sao lại trườn
<soibay> cua thì phải bò chứ
 * CoconutCrab bị các bạo nhân bẻ hết chân rồi
<soibay> CoconutCrab: ai bẻ thế
<CoconutCrab> nhiều người lắm
<vubuntor472> Em đọc trong cuốn The  program language có phần này:#include <stdio.h> /* count characters in input; 1st version */ main() { long nc; nc = 0; while (getchar() != EOF) ++nc; printf("%ld\n", nc); }
<vubuntor472> vậy với giá trị nào thì vòng lặp while sẽ sai ạ
<soibay> !paste
<ubot2> Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<vubuntor472> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1372609/
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor472> Đây là đoạn code
<vubuntor472> Khi nào thì lệnh while sẽ sai z mấy bạn
<soibay> vubuntor472: hỏi chiên gia n0bawk`kìa
<Severus> \0 sẽ sai
<vubuntor472> sao mình code trong Eclipse mình nhập bao nhiêu nó cũng ko ra kq cả
<vubuntor472> nó vẫn cho nhập khí thế luôn!
<vubuntor472> trả lời giùm mình đi!
<Severus> vứt code đô đi
<Severus> .g EOF file
<iPhenny> Severus: http://mathbits.com/MathBits/CompSci/Files/End.htm
<iSupyBot> Title: End of File Function --C++ (at mathbits.com)
<Severus> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/s480x480/598626_394051707339405_790131740_n.jpg
<Severus> :3
<_Tux_> Severus: hem vô #vnluser à
<_Tux_> =
<Severus> em đang tu khi nào công lực cao vô lại
<Severus> :3
<_Tux_> 400$8$2$6f3e739a8c99be37$02eda24f94963f6725e0e7de1fb19c521c91a2c29bf8c8d9a46a5dd85e34018d
<_Tux_> chém gió cho vui :D
 * n2i whois Severus 
<n2i> _Tux_: món gì thế?
<_Tux_> n2i: đoán thử xem :D
<Severus> hash ah anh _Tux_
<n2i> na ná, nhưng sao có $? các trường khác nhau chăng?
<_Tux_> Severus: ừ hash
<_Tux_> nhưng đoán coi nó sinh ra từ đâu :D
<Severus> dài hơn 32 hem phải md5 rồi
<Severus> sha1 cũng hem tới
<Severus> +_+
<_Tux_> Severus: hôm qua xem cái videos về việc lưu trữ password trên db thế nào
<Severus> ủa em đâu có xem đâu anh
<Severus> :D
<_Tux_> Severus: chưa xem nhưng nghĩ xem nếu làm một web dev
<_Tux_> thì chú sẽ lưu password trên db như nào?
<CoconutCrab> pkcs11
<CoconutCrab> .g pkcs11
<iPhenny> CoconutCrab: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PKCS_%E2%99%AF11
<iSupyBot> Title: PKCS ♯11 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<CoconutCrab> ờ... lộn thằng
<CoconutCrab> .g PBKDF2
<iPhenny> CoconutCrab: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PBKDF2
<iSupyBot> Title: PBKDF2 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<vubuntor673> Chào tất cả mọi người
<vubuntor673> híc
<vubuntor673> mình cài xampp và qt-creator, nhưng móc nối mãi mà thằng qt-creator vẫn ko thể connect đến mysql được
<vubuntor673> ai có kinh nghiệm cho mình ý kiến coi
 * n2i qt-creator thì liên quan gì mysql nhỉ? :-/ Code sao mới chuyện chứ ;3
<Severus> anh _Tux_ nếu trên db thì cần hash+salt
<Severus> cho salt là lúc nó register
<Severus> :D
<Severus> time lúc nó register
<_Tux_> lÆ°u trong DB>
<Severus> còn em chưa hiểu vụ pass once time của GG nó làm thế anfo
<Severus> để so cái pass với nhau
<_Tux_> Severus: cái của Google là thuận toán khác
<Severus> lÆ°u trong db ah
<Severus> cái đó em chịu
<_Tux_> Severus: mất DB thì sao :D
<vubuntor673> híc, thì qtcreator nói connect db, code này mình đã chạy trên hệ thống cũ, nhưng bây giờ cài qt-creator và xampp thì không kết nối mysql được
<Severus> lưu trong bd em chưa nghĩ làm thé nào
<Severus> :D
<Severus> thì lưu trong db em chỉ hash + salt nó vài ngàn lần
<Severus> :F
<Severus> :D
<_Tux_> Severus: mất db thì sao hoặc nó dùng rainbow table
<_Tux_> Severus: gần hết mấy cách ở trong videos đó rồi đấy
<Severus> cái đo e chịu ah
<_Tux_> :)
<Severus> em chưa nghĩ tới
<Severus> :F
<Severus> :D
<Severus> mất db thì
<Severus> backup một cái trước
<_Tux_> .g Password Store best practices
<iPhenny> _Tux_: http://www.unidevtech.com/index.php/2011/08/password-storage-best-practices/
<iSupyBot> Title: Password Storage Best Practices | Unidev Tech Blog (at www.unidevtech.com)
<Severus> cho db này là duplicate cảu cái kia
<_Tux_> Severus: chưa hiểu :D
<Severus> cái mất là duplicate hay bị modify cung hem sao
<Severus> mình sẽ đổ tư cái chnhs qua sync lại
<_Tux_> Severus: vấn đề nó lấy được db
<_Tux_> thì nó crack được password
<Severus> ah
<_Tux_> vubuntor673: vấn đề là?
<_Tux_> .g connect to mysql using Qt
<iPhenny> _Tux_: http://doc.qt.digia.com/latest/sql-connecting.html
<iSupyBot> Title: Qt library 4.8 | Documentation | Qt Developer Network (at doc.qt.digia.com)
<Severus> đến nước lấy đưọc db thì em chịu
<Severus> :D
<Severus> trừ khi nó encrypt cái db
<Severus> mà chưa nghe ai nói encrupt db cả
<Severus> :D
<_Tux_> Severus: nó có quyền truy cập db
<_Tux_> thì có thể dump ra mà
<_Tux_> :D
<Severus> :D
<Severus> vấn đề anfyhay quá
 * _Tux_ không hiểu lắm
<_Tux_> nhưng thấy nó thú vị mà thiết thực
<Severus> vâng
<Severus> em cũng thấy thế
<Severus> vấn đề là
<Severus> làm sao xử lí khi mất db mà không biết
<Severus> ?
<Severus> chứ biết khóa quyền truy cập thì ổn rồi
<_Tux_> Severus: không lộ password của user
<_Tux_> nhÆ° linked in
<_Tux_> lass.fm hay yahoo
<_Tux_> :D
<n2i> _Tux_: Video nào thế? Cho xin tham khảo nào!
<Severus> anh _Tux_ em chưa hiểu ý anh lắm
<_Tux_> .g stormpath password store practices
<Severus> :D
<_Tux_> f**k
<_Tux_> con bot nó vừa quit
<_Tux_> =)
<_Tux_> vubuntor673: https://qt-project.org/forums/viewthread/21101
<_Tux_> that's enough
<_Tux_> Severus: n2i search với keyword kia kìa
<vubuntor673> hì mình cũng search hết 1 ngày rồi mà ko được
<vubuntor673> thường thì mình chỉ cài cái libqt4-sql-mysql thì sẽ sinh ra file /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/qt4/plugins/sqldrivers libqsqlmysql.so
<vubuntor673> rồi copy cái file này bỏ vào /home/tathuy/QtSDK/Desktop/Qt/474/gcc/plugins/sqldrivers
<vubuntor673> thì khi chạy qt-creator sẽ connect được mysql
<vubuntor673> nhưng lần này nó ko có tác dụng
<vubuntor673> híc híc
<_Tux_> :D
 * _Tux_ hay dùng lib của system
<_Tux_> không rõ cái kia sẽ thế nào
<vubuntor673> ??? mình không hiểu rõ câu hỏi lắm
<_Tux_> .g ubuntu libqt4 mysql
<vubuntor673> cái mysql do xampp nó cài lên so với cái mysql mình cài riêng lẻ có gì khác nhau nhỉ ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor673: không
<Severus> có chứ
<Severus> nếu bnaj cài xammp portable trong /opt thì nó không được ưu tiên bằng trong file system mặc định của apt-get
<_Tux_> Severus: về mysql cơ mà
<_Tux_> lolz
<Severus> vâng
<Severus> :D
<_Tux_> từ Qt connect tới mysql
<_Tux_> thì chả khác gì cả
<_Tux_> :D
<_Tux_> trong LAN cũng vậy
<vubuntor673> mình đã vào đây http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/libqt4-sql-mysql tải về nhưng cài thì nó báo hệ thống đã cài phiên bản mới hơn rồi
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu -- Details of package libqt4-sql-mysql in precise (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor673> hì, mấy cái gói phụ thuộc cũng cài luôn rồi
<vubuntor673> bó tay !
<_Tux_> vubuntor673: cài thì cài từ repo
<_Tux_> chớ sao phải tải về ...
<vubuntor673> thì bạn bảo dùng lib của system, mình search ra có cái đó à
<vubuntor673> ko hiểu lib của system theo ý bạn là thế nào
<_Tux_> vubuntor673: thì mình thấy bạn đang copy cái driver rồi lib (so file) vào cái thư mục cài QtSDK
<_Tux_> nên mình bảo mình dùng lib từ repo tải xuống và cài vào hệ thống
<_Tux_> cả QtCreator của mình cũng vậy
<vubuntor673> hì, chỗ nào có cái thư mục sqldrivers mình đều bỏ cái file .so vào cả rồi
<_Tux_> vubuntor673: lúc bạn kết nối
<_Tux_> nó báo lỗi gì nào?
<vubuntor673> mình cài ubuntu 12.10, xampp và qt từ repo luôn
<_Tux_> QtSDK
<_Tux_> cái cục mà bạn đang để ở Home á
<_Tux_> nó xài lib cục bộ ở trong thư mục của nó
<_Tux_> khi compile
<_Tux_> và debug
<vubuntor673> lỗi nó nè : QSqlDatabase: QMYSQL driver not loaded QSqlDatabase: available drivers: QSQLITE ("QSQLITE")  "Driver not loaded Driver not loaded"
<_Tux_> hem có drivers kìa
<vubuntor673> uh, đúng rồi, trong đó có 3 file .so nhưng hình như nó chỉ load được cái QSQLITE
<_Tux_> https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=QSqlDatabase%3A+QMYSQL+driver+not+loaded&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t
<iSupyBot> Title: QSqlDatabase: QMYSQL driver not loaded - Google Search (at encrypted.google.com)
<_Tux_> chịu khó nha ;)
<_Tux_> bạn kiểm tra
<_Tux_> có +sql ở qmake chưa?
<vubuntor673> hì, ko chịu thì cũng chưa biết làm sao, hihi
<_Tux_> vubuntor673: check lại vụ sql trong make file hay qmake gì đó coi
<vubuntor673> ko biết cái mysql.pro là cái gì
<_Tux_> file project của qt
<vubuntor673> mình chạy mấy lệnh sau đây
<vubuntor673> cd /home/tathuy/QtSDK/Desktop/Qt/474/gcc/plugins/sqldrivers/mysql
<vubuntor673> qmake "INCLUDEPATH+=/usr/include/mysql" "LIBS+=-L/usr/lib/mysql -lmysqlclient_r" home/tathuy/Downloads/myproject.pro
<vubuntor673> make     make install
<vubuntor673> cuối cùng nó báo Nothing to be done for `install'.
<vubuntor673> còn quá trình chạy ko thấy báo lỗi
<vubuntor673> thế là sao nhỉ, trong thư mục sqldrivers ko có thư mục mysql, nhưng mình tạo thư mục mysql rồi chạy lệnh xong thì nó build vào đó một số file của project
<_Tux_> chưa hiểu bạn thắc mắc điều gì
<vubuntor673> hì, thì cách trên là cách build bằng lệnh
<vubuntor673> nhưng build bằng giao diện thì cũng vậy, ko báo lỗi, chỉ khi run nó mới lỗi
<vubuntor673> mình chưa hiểu mấy cái lệnh trên có tác dụng gì hay khác gì so với build bằng giao diện qt-creator
<vubuntor673> mình làm theo link http://qt-project.org/forums/viewthread/3436
<iSupyBot> Title: Setting up MySQL for Qt on Ubuntu | Qt DevNet forums | Qt Developer Network (at qt-project.org)
<_Tux_> về bản chất
<_Tux_> thì cái giao diện chỉ thực hiện một số lệnh nào đó
<_Tux_> nhưng tham số và biến môi trường có thể khác
<_Tux_> tùy thuộc cấu hình thế nào
<_Tux_> vubuntor673: compile xong
<_Tux_> bạn ldd để kiểm tra xem cái file execute có được dynamic link tới cái lib driver không
<vubuntor673> ldd là gì vâyh _Tux_
<_Tux_> Severus: xem cái video của stormpatch chưa
<_Tux_> path*
<_Tux_> vubuntor673: chẹp
<_Tux_> ldd - print shared library dependencies
<_Tux_> vubuntor673: đang làm đồ án?
<vubuntor673> hì, vâng.
<vubuntor673> cũng để làm việc khác luôn
 * _Tux_ vào xó ôm xách vở
<_Tux_> sao không dùng C# với SQL Server cho nó nhàn
<_Tux_> mần Qt Linux làm gì cho khổ
<_Tux_> trong khi chưa xài Linux nhiều :D
<vubuntor673> khổ tí mà biết nhiều cũng hay mà
<_Tux_> chưa chắc
<_Tux_> ;)
<vubuntor673> hì _Tux_ bảo là : khổ nhiều mà biết ít hả
<vubuntor673> hehehehe
<Severus> anh _Tux_ em đang đọc cái link
<Severus> video có phải cái có một ong nói từ đầu đến cuối hem anh
<Severus> +_+
<_Tux_> ờ
<Severus> nó khuyên dùng sha2 trở lên
<Severus> mà chuẩn giờ là sha-3
<Severus> :D
<_Tux_> được công nhận chưa
<Severus> rồi anh
<_Tux_> SHA-3 ấy
<Severus> :)
<Severus> rồi anh ah
<Severus> http://www.nist.gov/itl/csd/sha-100212.cfm
<Severus> :D
<iSupyBot> Title: NIST Selects Winner of Secure Hash Algorithm (SHA-3) Competition (at www.nist.gov)
<_Tux_> SHA3 dài vãi
<_Tux_> =)
<_Tux_> SHA3-512*
<Severus> +_+
<_Tux_> Severus: cái đoạn anh đưa
<_Tux_> nó là scrypt
<Severus> với tốc độ dùng GPUs phá giờ
<Severus> scrypt ?
<Severus> .g scrupt
<Severus> .g scrypt
<Severus> http://www.tarsnap.com/scrypt.html
<iSupyBot> Title: Tarsnap - The scrypt key derivation function and encryption utility (at www.tarsnap.com)
<Severus> ah
<Severus> +_+
<_Tux_> bcrypt
<_Tux_> ngày xưa zend có moudules quản lý user dùng cái đó để tạo mã hash cho password
<Severus> ah
<Severus> em mới nghe truescrypt hai cái anfy mới nghe làn đầu
<Severus> :D
<Severus> nó dùng Ram để tính toasna h
<Severus> toán ah
<Severus> em tưởng nó dùng urandom chứ
<_Tux_> chưa hiểu ý Severus :D
<Severus> là lúc tạo key cho RSA hay các thuật toán khóa công khai
<Severus> thì nó dùng tới thiết bị của kernel là /dev/urandom
<Severus> để tính tóa entropy tạo khóa
<Severus> còn cái này nó viết là
<Severus> use at most the specified number of bytes of RAM when computing the derived encryption key.
<Severus> nghĩa là dùng dữ liệu trong Ram để tính
<Severus> :D
<_Tux_> thì một kiểu lấy random data là salts thôi?
<_Tux_> đúng hem ta?
<Severus> em không rõ ah
<Severus> :D
<Severus> đỉnh cao mật ãm học VN có mố ThaiDn
<Severus> :(
<Severus> ThaiDN
<Severus> :(
 * _Tux_ ếch ngồi đáy giếng
 * _Tux_ ộp ộp ộp
<_Tux_> ngủ thôi
<_Tux_> mai còn đi học
<_Tux_> nay đi học ếu được ngủ
<_Tux_> mệt quá
<_Tux_> :(
#ubuntu-vn 2012-11-21
<vubuntor093> go khoa vong khoa dang nhap o ubuntu ntn ah
<vubuntor767> lam the nao de su dung trinh duyet  google chorm moi cai len
<vubuntor213> Moi nguoi cho minh hoi, minh moi cai Ubuntu12 gio lam nhu the nao de di chuyen thanh ben trai xuogn duoi day vay
<Stanley00> heroandtn3: yo! mấy nay còn làm cái linux kia không?
<heroandtn3> em đọc Pocket Linux thấy hay phết
<heroandtn3> Step by step
<heroandtn3> dạo này đang làm bài tập lớn nên em gác lại rồi
<heroandtn3> những gì đã làm em đều ghi lại, cho nên lúc nào rảnh lôi ra làm tiếp vẫn ok :D
<CoconutCrab> okay
<Stanley00> heroandtn3: :D
 * _Tux_ chả đọc cuốn Linux nào quá 3 chapter
<_Tux_> =)
<_Tux_> :sosad:
<redlotus> _Tux_: yup :))
#ubuntu-vn 2012-11-22
<vubuntor792> tôi muốn liên lạc sô điện thoại với quản tri
<vubuntor792> có ai giúp được tôi không
<nobawk> để?
<vubuntor792> mình muốn làm hợp đồng đạo tạo sử dụng ubuntu
<vubuntor792> cho cơ quan
<nobawk> ok, vậy gửi cho cho admin xin số điện thoại :D
<vubuntor792> 0919281176
<nobawk> cho số điện thoại ở đây cũng ko có tác dụng gì đâu
<vubuntor792> tại sao vậy
<nobawk> tốt nhất viết thư cho admin, trình bày nội dung, rồi cần liên lạc trực tiếp thì xin số dt
<vubuntor792> adminlaf ạ
<vubuntor792> cậu biết email của admin ko?
<nobawk> vubuntor792: lên diễn đàn hoặc vào trang chủ mà kiếm :))
<vubuntor792> rồi nhưng ko thấy
<nobawk> vậy vào forum rồi pm admin
<nobawk> thiếu gì cách nhể :))
<_Tux_> không cho member PM =]]
<_Tux_> vì bị làm phiền quá nhiều :D
<locodir-user_> Xin chao!
<_Tux_> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<locodir-user_> Cac ban la admin phai khong
<_Tux_> mình là admin trên 4rum
<locodir-user_> Vay o ben minh con tang di khong vay ban?
<locodir-user_> dai
<locodir-user_> dia
<_Tux_> đĩa thì trước giờ các đợt offline
<_Tux_> hoặc SFD đều có tặng đĩa
<_Tux_> nhưng là đĩa tự burn thôi chứ không phải đĩa của Canonical
<kid__1> nói đến đĩa
<locodir-user_> Vay ban co the gui cho minh 1 dia duoc khong?
<kid__1> _Tux_: còn sticker không
<kid__1> phần mềnh mấy cái:))
<kid__1> locodir-user_: bạn ở đâu
<_Tux_> kid__1: còn khoảng gần trăm cái
<_Tux_> lần sau phát
<locodir-user_> minh o Vung Tau
<kid__1> locodir-user_: tưởng ở HN thì mình cho bạn cái đĩa trắng về bạn từ burn:)
<kid__1> *tá»± burn
<locodir-user_> may minh khong co CD-RW
<_Tux_> locodir-user_: dùng USB mà cài
<_Tux_> dùng đĩa làm chi?
<kid__1> mình còn mỗi cái phong bì thư của bọn canonical gửi
<kid__1> đĩa xịn mất đâu rồi á
<locodir-user_> Vay ca ban gui cho minh 1 dia duoc khong? Chi phi van chuyen minh tra
<kid__1> locodir-user_:  giờ chỉ có đĩa tự burn thôi bạn
<kid__1> đĩa xịn hem có đâu
<kid__1> còn nếu bạn vẫn muốn
<kid__1> lên fb của Ubuntu-VN hỏi mấy bạn ở Sì Gòn ý
<kid__1> cho nó gần:)
<_Tux_> locodir-user_: vấn đề là bạn cần CD để làm gì á
<_Tux_> để kỉ niệm hay để cài?
<locodir-user_> Minh de cai!
<kid__1> chắc làm kỉ niệm3
<kid__1> :/
<kid__1> !bg | locodir-user_
<ubot2> locodir-user_: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<_Tux_> locodir-user_: thế dùng USB cài nhanh hơn
<iSupyBot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<_Tux_> mà đỡ lỗi bạn ạ
<locodir-user_> Minh cu nghi la truoc gio muon cai la phai dung CD
<_Tux_> dùng USB thậm chí cả file iso cũng được
<locodir-user_> Cam on ban nha! Co gi chieu nay mua USB ve cai!
<heroandtn3> firefox 17 mới ra mắt
<heroandtn3> các bác cho em hỏi change log của nó đọc ở đâu nhỉ
<CoconutCrab> lên trang của mozilla
<heroandtn3> em lên mà chả tìm thấy chỗ nào
<heroandtn3> thôi em thấy rồi
<heroandtn3> nhưng mà đấy là qua link trên trang omgubuntu
<heroandtn3> còn trên mozilla bấm vào what's new thì nó lại ra bản 16.02
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> mozilla lụi
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> bật FF 17 lên
<CoconutCrab> số đẹp, nguyên tố
<heroandtn3> cũng chẳng có gì hay ho
<heroandtn3> thêm cái facebook chỉ tổ mất công mất việc
<jaken> help
<vubuntor750> mình dùng usb 3g HSDPA của China, cài ubuntu 12.10 mà khi cắm usb 3g vào không thấy máy nhận thiết bị
<Stanley00> vubuntor750: bạn cho mình xem output 2 lệnh sau : lsusb và dmesg
<Stanley00> !paste
<ubot2> Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<vubuntor750> thật sự là mình mới cài ubuntu và tập sử dụng vào sáng nay, vì vậy mình xin hỏi bạn là cách đánh lệnh trong ubuntu như bạn nói thì thực hiện như thế nào. Cảm ơn bạn đã quan tâm!
<Stanley00> hmm... vậy khoan nói tới mấy cái lệnh đi, bạn có xem qua biểu tượng network chưa? thường thì usb 3g ubuntu đều nhận hết rồi, cắm vào và bật lên xài thôi
<vubuntor750> uhm một chi tiết chưa cho bạn biết là khi mình cài ubuntu thì máy mình không có kết nối internet nên mình không biết là có ảnh hưởng gì đến vấn đề usb 3g không. Còn mình biết là vì không có kết nối internet trong qua trình cài nên nhạc và video không nghe và xem được. Mình đang tính cái 3g để kiếm phần mềm nghe nhạc xem video
<Stanley00> vậy hiện giờ bạn có đang trên ubuntu không?
<vubuntor750> mình cài ubuntu song song với win 7 nên phải vào win 7 để dùng mạng tìm cách vào 3g bên ubuntu, chắc mình đang gà quá nên hỏi những câu ngớ ngẩn phải không? hi
<Stanley00> chà, vậy thì hơi phiền phức đây... usb 3g của bạn hiệu gì vậy?
<vubuntor750> cái của mình trên thân nó ghi: HSUPA 7.2Mb made in china
<Stanley00> vubuntor750: bạn biết cái biểu tượng network trong ubuntu chứ?
<vubuntor750> bạn có thể chỉ giúp mình gõ lệnh trong ubuntu thì vào chỗ nào không?
<vubuntor750> biết
<Stanley00> vubuntor750: thế lúc bạn cắm cái 3g vào, trong network đó có cái mobile broadband nào không?
<vubuntor750> vào đó mình thấy các tab: wifi, mobile boardland
<vubuntor750> có
<Stanley00> không phải chỗ đó, cái biểu tượng network ở trên cái top panel á
<vubuntor750> phía trên góc phải bên trên màn hình đúng không bạn?
<Stanley00> uhm,
<Stanley00> !terminal
<ubot2> Terminal là một chương trình (cửa sổ dòng lệnh) dùng để điều khiển mọi hoạt động của máy tính bằng dòng lệnh. Để sử dụng terminal trong Ubuntu xem link: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Sử_dụng_Terminal
<iSupyBot> Title: Sử dụng Terminal – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor750> cảm ơn bạn, mình vào đây đọc tý đã nhé
<vubuntor750> có chi mình lại vào làm phiền các bạn tiếp
<Stanley00> giờ để mình tóm tắt lại, đầu tiên xem coi có cái 3g trong network manager chưa, chưa có thì gõ 2 lệnh lúc nãy mình nói, đưa kết quả lên đây nha.
<Stanley00> vubuntor750: có cái link này nữa này http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-nsgf_bCrk
<iSupyBot> Title: Dcom-3G ubuntu.avi - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<vubuntor412> chao moi nguoi
<vubuntor412> mình đang muốn gõ tiếng việt trên skype
<vubuntor412> mà mãi không thể nào gõ được
<n2i1> ubot2: Chào bạn! |vubuntor412
<ubot2> Factoid 'Ch\xc3\xa0o b\xe1\xba\xa1n!' not found
<vubuntor412> mong mọi người chỉ giúp
<n2i1> Hmm. Skype xài Qt.
<n2i1> Bạn chỉnh chút thôi.
<vubuntor412> chỉnh như thế nào vậy ?
<n2i1> xài qtconfig để chọn lại IM
<vubuntor412> mong bạn giups đỡ
<n2i1> IM = Input Method
<vubuntor412> vào Terminal
<vubuntor412> bạn có thể chỉ rõ cho mình được ko ?
<vubuntor412> cma ơn nhiều
<_Tux_> phương án giải quyết hiệu quả nhất của mình
<_Tux_> là không dùng Skype nữa
<_Tux_> chuyển qua GTalk
<_Tux_> xài Google Hangout hoặc Google Chat qua web
<vubuntor412> bác Tux nayf cứ đùa
<_Tux_> work perfectly
<vubuntor412> hỗ trợ em tý
<_Tux_> vubuntor412: mình có đùa đâu
<_Tux_> bản thân mình làm vậy
<_Tux_> và đoạn tuyệt với dịch vụ Y!M
<vubuntor412> skype mà
<CoconutCrab> okay
<vubuntor412> đâu phải ya hú dâud
<vubuntor412> phải dùng skype cho công việc
<n2i1>  hmm
<_Tux_> vubuntor412: mình cũng nói cả skype mà
<n2i1> Skype giờ là của M$. Mà M$ thì chả ưa gì Linux.
<_Tux_> bật máy ảo windows
<_Tux_> xài Skype
<n2i1> nên thích nghi dần là vừa!
<_Tux_> =)
 * n2i1 gật gù với phương án của Tux!
<vubuntor412> mệt với bác qúa
<_Tux_> okie
 * _Tux_ không mệt =)
<_Tux_> các bạn cứ bảo Skype cho công việc
<_Tux_> thằng nào làm CNTT mà chả có GMail
<_Tux_> why so serius
<_Tux_> serious*
<LuserCrab> well, đối tác dùng sờ kai pơ thì mình cũng phải dùng thôi
<vubuntor190> hihi
<LuserCrab> chắc nhét pê pê a vào là dùng được
<_Tux_> LuserCrab: em toàn bảo liên lạc qua mal
<vubuntor190> cac bac chem ac qua
<_Tux_> mail*
<vubuntor190> ho em voi
<n2i1> Mình tu Gtalk
 * LuserCrab hem biết
<LuserCrab> .g skype ubuntu
 * n2i1 bắt tay _Tux_ nhát!
<LuserCrab> ờ.....
 * n2i1 giống _Tux_ nhiều điểm! :3
<_Tux_> còn không thì bảo họ add G+ thậm chí là FB chat
<_Tux_> :))
<_Tux_> Hangout cả đội qua đó hết
<LuserCrab> chắc là ko có cái qt-immodule của qt 32 bit
<vubuntor190> các bác ko ai giúp sao ?
<LuserCrab> sudo apt-get install libibus-qt1:i386
<LuserCrab> gõ cái đó dzô koai
<LuserCrab> hớ hớ hớ, lâu lắm rồi mới dùng ubuntu để mà biết còn support
<LuserCrab> :3
<n2i1> =))
<_Tux_> giám đốc + ae trong cty chỉ có cách gọi mình bằng đt
<_Tux_> hoặc email + G+ là gặp được mình
<_Tux_> đợi trên Skype thì mốc mồm =))
 * LuserCrab đào lỗ chui xuống
<vubuntor190> cho hỏi các sư phụ
<vubuntor190> thế mail server các bác dùng loại nào ?
<vubuntor190> mà ổn định
 * LuserCrab dùng wed meo của gờ meo
<LuserCrab> dùng luôn google apps for business đi đỡ phải lo
<LuserCrab> he he
<vubuntor190> hehe
<vubuntor190> hot sờ mai chứ
<n2i> hotmail? Dafuq! :3
<LuserCrab> hót meo có cho doanh nghiệp hẻ?
 * n2i em yêu Google! :3
<LuserCrab> có thì mình cũng chuyển qua liền, sắp qua đông rồi, lạnh lắm
<LuserCrab> à mà hình như hót meo chết rồi, nhảy qua ao lóc gì đó
<vubuntor190> thì vẫn là nó mà
<vubuntor190> nó cải tạo
<LuserCrab> okay
<LuserCrab> thế hem biết
<_Tux_> Google Apps for Bussiness chính ra chi phí cao phết
<_Tux_> nhưng một đống services thế
<_Tux_> chính ra vẫn rẻ
<vubuntor190> 5$/mail thì phải
<_Tux_> mà chả lo lắng gì :D
<_Tux_> vubuntor190: nó tính theo user
<_Tux_> :)
<_Tux_> .g google apps business
<_Tux_> ủa
<_Tux_> bot đâu ta
 * LuserCrab bật nhạc giựt nghe
<LuserCrab> ô, thế là sờ kai pơ gõ được tiếng ta chưa?
<vubuntor190> chÆ°a
<vubuntor190> nãy giờ toàn chém
<LuserCrab> okay
<LuserCrab> thế thôi
<LuserCrab> tắt sờ kai pơ đi bật lại
<_Tux_> .g google apps for business
<iPhenny> _Tux_: http://www.google.com/intl/en/enterprise/apps/business/
<iSupyBot> Title: Google Apps for Business | United States (at www.google.com)
<_Tux_> móa
<_Tux_> server của favadi lởm quá
<_Tux_> mà con phenny cũng lởm
<_Tux_> dis mạng là tèo
 * LuserCrab đi coi khuyến mại
<vubuntor190> co phai khoi dong lai may ko bac
<_Tux_> http://www.google.com/enterprise/apps/education/
<iSupyBot> Title: Google Apps for Education (at www.google.com)
<_Tux_> chẹp chẹp
<_Tux_>  It's free. Completely free.
<LuserCrab> hem
<LuserCrab> gõ cái lệnh kia
<vubuntor190> go roi
<vubuntor190> chạy xong
<LuserCrab> okay
<vubuntor190> thoát sky
<vubuntor190> đăng nhập lại
<vubuntor190> nhấn Ctrl + Space
<vubuntor190> vẫn nằm im
<LuserCrab> thế gõ echo $QT_IM_MODULE nó ra cái gì
<vubuntor190> ra khoang trong
<_Tux_> vubuntor190: ;)
<_Tux_> dùng qtconfig
<_Tux_> chỉnh về ibus đi
<_Tux_> rồi restart ibus
<LuserCrab> er
<LuserCrab> tưởng cái regional and language settings nó sét sẵn cái đó chứ ta
<LuserCrab> okay
<LuserCrab> thế thì gõ thử như sau
<LuserCrab> trước hết là tắt sờ kai pơ đi
<LuserCrab> rồi chạy nó như sau
<vubuntor190> vang
<LuserCrab> QT_IM_MODULE=ibus skype
<LuserCrab> đó, rồi tét tiếng việt xem
<vubuntor190> vẫn ko đuơcj
<vubuntor190> hay em làm sai chỗ nào
<LuserCrab> okay
<LuserCrab> ngộ hỉ
<LuserCrab> thế echo $GTK_IM_MODULE nó ra cái gì?
<vubuntor190> ko ra gi hết bác ah
<vubuntor190> ra 1 khoảng trắng
<vubuntor190> rồi im
<vubuntor190> cho em khoi dong lai thang nay cai
<LuserCrab> khỏi cần
<LuserCrab> vào system settings
<LuserCrab> vào tiếp language support
<LuserCrab> trong cái bảng hiện ra ở dưới cùng có cái keyboard input method system
<LuserCrab> giờ nó đang lựa chọn mục nào?
<vubuntor190> the language support is not installed
<vubuntor190> install ah bac
<LuserCrab> okay
<LuserCrab> tiếng việt nha
<vubuntor190> vang
<LuserCrab> .g firefox 17 changelogs
<iPhenny> LuserCrab: https://wiki.mozilla.org/Features/Release_Tracking
<iSupyBot> Title: Features/Release Tracking - MozillaWiki (at wiki.mozilla.org)
<vubuntor190> no cai cho nhieu qua
<vubuntor190> ca firefox, office
 * LuserCrab dòm heroandtn3 
<LuserCrab> yap
<LuserCrab> do it
<LuserCrab> hmm, wait
<LuserCrab> sao cần phải làm thế ta
<LuserCrab> chỉ cần xem cái mục input method ở dưới thôi mà
<vubuntor190> input no la ibus ma
<LuserCrab> okay
<LuserCrab> thế thì được rồi
<LuserCrab> log out ra vào lại coi
<vubuntor190> vang
<vubuntor190> nhung no dang cai tieng viet
<LuserCrab> ồ
<vubuntor190> gio cancel ah bac
<LuserCrab> thế chờ vậy
<LuserCrab> cancel cũng được
<LuserCrab> hem chết
<vubuntor190> hihi
<LuserCrab> bạn kia 1 đi ko trở lại
<LuserCrab> ớ  ớ ớ
 * LuserCrab gạch 1 vạch lên tường
<LuserCrab> chắc thêm factoid forkbomb vào con bot
<LuserCrab> tha hồ thêm vạch
#ubuntu-vn 2012-11-23
<vubuntor371> xin chao
<vubuntor371> vui long giup toi voi
<vubuntor371> co ai ko?
<vubuntor258> xin chào
<vubuntor828> Alo
<vubuntor828> Cho em hỏi về wifi trong ubuntu trên Dell 14R Inspiron 5420
<vubuntor828> Hiện tại em dùng dòng máy này, cài ubuntu 12.04 32 or 64bit đều không bắt được wifi
<vubuntor828> Em mong nhận được sự hỗ trợ từ phía anh chị
<CuoiMotMinh> Ê
<CuoiMotMinh> Ê
<CuoiMotMinh> Ban tui
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> tại chọc ko thấy trả lời nên đẩy ra ngoài
<CuoiMotMinh> nãy giờ đang bận get key dota 2 =]]
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CuoiMotMinh> sao không mở cho mình vậy
<CoconutCrab> cũng ko có gì
<CuoiMotMinh> uh
<CoconutCrab> channel này thì ko sao, vì nhiệm vụ của nó là để hỗ trợ
<CoconutCrab> bên kia thì vô nên giới thiệu qua 1 chút
<CoconutCrab> còn cứ vào im ỉm ko muốn cho biết bản thân là ai thì có 1 số người thấy bất tiện
<CuoiMotMinh> vậy hả
<CoconutCrab> yup
<CuoiMotMinh> đã nói rồi mà
 * CoconutCrab ko nhớ
<CuoiMotMinh> nick VXVinh trên 4frum
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> _Tux_: n2i
<n2i> Sao sao?
<n2i> :3
<CoconutCrab> n2i: confirm bạn CuoiMotMinh ?
 * n2i không biết đó là ai cả! :|
<n2i> CuoiMotMinh: <— Info nào!
 * CoconutCrab ít lên phô rum, hẻm biết
<Bacta> Hi
<Bacta> Can someone translate something for me?
<heroandtn3> to Vietnamese?
<Bacta> From Vietnamese
<heroandtn3> let me try
<Bacta> "co nen mua mot cai mu phot ko nhi? Mat minh doi co hop ko ta?" and "tu minh ngu tu minh lam tu minh chui vo thi rang ma chiu"
<CoconutC1ab> Should I buy a cap? I wonder if it fits me" and "you reap what you sow, now you have done it, you have to take the consequence"
<CoconutC1ab> liberal translation
<Bacta> Ah
<Bacta> Thank you
<CoconutC1ab> you're welcome
<vubuntor687> Cho mình hỏi chút bạn ơi nếu muốn cài font cho firxo 10.0 thì phải dùng avim bao nhiêu?...
<CoconutCrab> font?
<vubuntor247> hi
<CoconutCrab> font?
<arsu_> hello
<n2i> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<arsu_> can you help me ?
<CoconutCrab> with?
<arsu_> I can't typing vietnamese in archlinux gnome 3.6
<heroandtn3> shit
<CoconutCrab> join #archlinuxvn
<arsu_> thanks
#ubuntu-vn 2012-11-24
<vubuntor727> minh vua upgrade ubuntu 12.04 len 12.10 thong qua usb pendrive. Luc con chay tren pendrive thi usb mouse cua minh hoat dong binh thuong. Upgrade xong thi usb mouse ko hoat dong. Luc con xai 12.04 minh dung mouse ps/2
<vubuntor727> cho minh hoi lam sao de con chuot usb cua minh hoat dong tren ban 12.10
<kid_> thử con chuột khác cắm vào coi
<vubuntor727> chuot do ko bi hu, xai tren windows thay binh thuong ma
<kid_> okay
<kid_> bạn chịu khó ngồi trong này chờ ai đó biết nhé:)
 * kid_ đi ngủ
<vubuntor377> có ai ở đây không nhỉ
<CoconutCrab> ko
<vubuntor377> @@
<vubuntor377> mình hỏi chút về ubuntu server
<vubuntor377> ubuntu server thì ko có gui nhỉ
<CoconutCrab> dạng thế
<vubuntor377> chỉ dùng lệnh thôi à
<vubuntor377> vậy thì ubuntu destop làm server có được ko nhỉ
<vubuntor377> mình đang làm bài lab về nis
<CoconutCrab> cũng được
<vubuntor377> nó cần 1 server & 1 clien
<vubuntor377> mình làm trên máy ảo hết
<CoconutCrab> okay
<vubuntor377> nhưng nếu cái server mà dùng bản cho desktop thì có ổn ko
<CoconutCrab> ko vấn đề lắm
<vubuntor377> mình chưa dùng server bao giờ
<vubuntor377> à
<CoconutCrab> ờm
<vubuntor377> làm sao để biết địa chỉ IP máy ảo cài ubuntu nhỉ
<_Tux_> lol
<_Tux_> vậy làm lab sao nổi
<vubuntor377> @@
<vubuntor377> có vấn đề gì chăng
<vubuntor377> xin lỗi, mình hỏi ngớ ngẩn quá @@
<CoconutCrab> cứ đọc tài liệu thôi
<vubuntor377> ko biết có ai làm về NIS chưa nhỉ
<vubuntor377> mấy chố domain mình chưa biết cấu hình như thế nào
<vubuntor377> có cài DNS gì đâu
 * CoconutCrab chửa sờ vào bao giờ
<vubuntor377> cảm ơn các bạn đã giúp, mình đọc tài liệu tiếp đây  :D
* CoconutCrab changed the topic of #ubuntu-vn to:  lolololol
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-vn to: Kênh hỗ trợ trực tuyến|Trang chủ: http://www.ubuntu-vn.org |Diễn  đàn: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org |Tài liệu: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org |logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com |>4 dòng paste tại http://paste.ubuntu.com | Bàn luận  ngoài lề /join #vnluser
<CoconutCrab> see?
<_Tux_> CoconutCrab: :))
<_Annie_> CoconutCrab: sao ban em :(
<CoconutCrab> _Annie_: sorry nha
<CoconutCrab> văng miểng nhầm thôi
<CoconutCrab> :3
<CoconutCrab> tsk
<CoconutCrab> để nghỉ
<CoconutCrab> nghĩ*
<_Annie_> :-<
<vubuntor600> chào các bác
<vubuntor600> có thể fix mình lỗi ni đc hok
<MrStar1102> 8->
<vubuntor600> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-vn/ppa/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<vubuntor600> mình fix mà hok đc nỏ biết tại sao hết
<_Tux_> vubuntor600: dễ thôi
<_Tux_> dùng cái khác
<_Tux_> :))
<MrStar1102> =))
<vubuntor600> cho mình cái ppa cái
<_Tux_> vubuntor600: định cài cái gì ở đấy
<vubuntor600> mình cái font
<_Tux_> vubuntor600: repo ubuntu-vn chưa có build cho 12.10
<_Tux_> vubuntor600: mà cài fonts thì cứ copy vào ~/.fonts rồi refresh font-cache
<vubuntor600> chắc phải thế mất
<_Tux_> cách đó dễ hơn nhiều
<_Tux_> ppa chậm lòi
<vubuntor600> nhưng thiếu package nào thì có thể lấy nhanh hơn
<vubuntor600> mà vì sao bản 12.10 ra lâu rồi mà repo quantal vẫn chưa có thế _Tux_
<_Tux_> vubuntor600: vì tên quản lý cái đó lười build
<_Tux_> end-story :D
<vubuntor600> haizzz đáng lẽ build nhanh để đè thằng win chứ cứ đi chậm quá :(
<_Tux_> vubuntor600: chả liên quan
<vubuntor600> nói thằng ql kia kia _Tux_ bên bộ hỗ trợ và giải đáp hay lá sao?
<_Tux_> vubuntor600: cũng không liên quan
<_Tux_> FOSS chứ có phải công việc có lương đâu mà bắt này bắt nọ
<vubuntor600> OS free mà
<_Tux_> hơn nữa hầu hết có cách làm giải quyết chả cũng chả vất vả gì
<_Tux_> vubuntor600: free = freedom
<_Tux_> not free in price
<vubuntor600> nhưng cũng chung tay xây dưng ha
<_Tux_> vubuntor600: đơn giản là chuyện người ta bận công việc hay gì đó
<_Tux_> chưa build được
<_Tux_> cũng chẳng ảnh hưởng gì hết việc *đè* hay không đè thằng windows
 * _Tux_ đi xài warez
#ubuntu-vn 2012-11-25
<vubuntor895> Sao em đăng kí để nhận đĩa mà không đăng kí được vậy anh ơi
<Stanley00> vubuntor895: vụ đó bị hủy rồi bạn ơi
<vubuntor895> Không được nhận đĩa miễn phí nữa à.
<Stanley00> uhm
<vubuntor895> Vâng. Em cảm ơn anh
<ktu> đây là kênh j choy
<ktu> hok có 1 bóng người
<ktu> co ai ở đây hok
<ktu> đậu má
<ktu> éo có ai
<heroandtn3> các bác cho em hỏi 1 câu ngoài lề cái ạ, em đang làm biên bản kiểm thử chương trình
<heroandtn3> phần Input là đầu vào
<heroandtn3> em đang phân vân là có cần ghi rõ dữ liệuk o
<heroandtn3> hay là chỉ cần mô tả thôi
<heroandtn3> ví dụ Input là:  Nhập đúng các thông tin kết nối đến CSDL MySQL của máy
<heroandtn3> hay Input là: Host: điền localhost
<heroandtn3> Port: điền 3306
<heroandtn3> User: điền root
<heroandtn3> ....
<heroandtn3> thì nên dùng cách nào ạ, bác nào từng kiểm thử rồi cho em lời khuyên cái ạ
 * _Tux_ nghe thấy khái niệm kiểm thử chả hiểu gì =))
<vubuntor500> Chao các banj1 Các bạn cho mình hỏi cách tạo đĩa cài đặt ubuntu trên USB. Mình đã làm như hướng dẫn nhưng đến bước 2 thì không tìm được file iso. Cám ơn các bạn
<Dynamo> vubuntor500: bạn tải về
#ubuntu-vn 2013-11-18
<vubuntor279> hi all
<vubuntor279> mình đang gặp fai truong hop cua openoffice
<vubuntor279> cac ban giup minh vs nha
<vubuntor279> nick yahoo tmcit_web4
<vubuntor330> em chao anh chi
<_Tux_> các anh chị chào em
<vubuntor330> em ben Bao Thanh Nien
<chungbd> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor330> anh các anh chị có thể đến dự buổi diễn của ban Nhac Bức TƯỜNG KHÔNG AH
<vubuntor330> bên em hy vọng các thành viên trong forum sẽ tham gia
<vubuntor330> anh hoặc chị co thể cho em số điện thoại để em liên hệ được không ạ?
<_Tux_> vấn đề này nó không liên quan đến Ubuntu
<vubuntor330> dza
<_Tux_> vubuntor330: chuyện thành viên nào đi hay không là quyền tự do cá nhân
<_Tux_> mình không thể cung cấp số đt hay email của bất kì ai cho bạn được
<_Tux_> ok?
<vubuntor330> ahf
<vubuntor330> sorry bạn
<vubuntor330> mình chỉ hỏi 1 cá nhân
<vubuntor330> nếu không thể thì không sao
<vubuntor330> vì mình chỉ là mong có ai đó đến dự
<vubuntor330> chứ không có ý gi ca
<_Tux_> vubuntor330: bạn có thể post thông tin ở mục Giải trí của 4rum
<vubuntor330> ohhhh
<vubuntor330> cảm ơn bạn nhiều
<vubuntor758> co ai khong cho em hoi voi
<vubuntor758> em cai ubuntu 13.1 nhung luc vao software center de cai VLC Player thi lai khong duoc va mot so chuong trinh khac cung khong duoc
<vubuntor214> co ai giup em voi
<vubuntor979> chào các bạn
<vubuntor979> mình có sự cố rùi
<vubuntor979> bạn biết chỉ với mình với
<vubuntor979> Sự việc là thế này
<vubuntor979> Mình có cái máy laptop đã cài win 8
<vubuntor979> Mình cài thêm ubuntu 13.04
<vubuntor979> hoạt động song song
<vubuntor979> nhưng hôm nay win 8 bị lỗi
<vubuntor979> mình cài lại win 8
<vubuntor979> không biết tại sao
<vubuntor979> ghost thì hoàn thành nhưng
<vubuntor979> khởi động lại máy không vào win, không vào ubuntu được
<chungbd> vubuntor979: có thể bạn ghost nhầm ỏ
<chungbd> nên thông tin các phân vùng không đúng
<vubuntor979> ah,
<vubuntor979> sao đó mình tiến hành
<vubuntor979> dùng cd boot
<chungbd> thường /me làm như thế đều ko có vấn đề gì
<vubuntor979> nhưng nó không vào được
<vubuntor979> mình dùng win 3 năm rồi
<vubuntor979> không sao cả
<chungbd> vubuntor979: bạn hay dùng OS nào hơn?
<vubuntor979> chuyển sang dùng ubuntu 3 tháng rùi
<vubuntor979> đang dùng ubuntu nhiều hơn
<vubuntor979> nhưng dự phòng, win để cho bạn mượn máy khi cần
<chungbd> vubuntor979: vậy tạm thời bạn cứ cài lại Ubuntu đã
<vubuntor979> ngặt nỗi
<vubuntor979> đút cái cd boot
<vubuntor979> lộn usb boot
<vubuntor979> ubun tu vào
<vubuntor979> nó chạy được  tí rồi cũng đứng xững
<vubuntor979> không biết có cần làm lại cái usb boot không
 * chungbd đoán khả năng nó detect phần cứng chậm 
<chungbd> tuy nhiên bạn thử tạo lại usb boot xem thế nào
<chungbd> ổ cứng của bạn có thể có vấn đề đấy
<vubuntor979> ah, ổ cứng mình mới thay mới cách nay 3 tháng
<vubuntor979> do acer bảo hành
<chungbd> bạn cứ thử tạo lại usb boot, nếu có 2, 3 cái để thử thì càng tốt
<vubuntor979> khi chuyển sang chế độ command
<vubuntor979> ok, chắc phải thử lại quá
<vubuntor979> cái thằng acer chán nó quá
<chungbd> một số dòng máy mình thử chỉ boot được với 1 số loại usb nhất định
<chungbd> vubuntor979: để tiện theo dõi và trả lời bạn đăng câu hỏi lên http://ask.ubuntu-vn.org giúp /me nhé
<vubuntor979> chắc thử lại cho chắc, nhưng hình như cái đĩa cứng chưa đến nỗi chết sớm vậy đâu
<SuperLuser> [ Ubuntu-vn Q&A ] - ask.ubuntu-vn.org
<vubuntor979> ok, thanks
<chungbd> lúc nào tiện /me sẽ hỗ trợ bạn, sợ lát nữa bận ko hỗ trợ được :)
<vubuntor979> thanks bạn rất nhiều, đễ mình làm lại cái usb boot rồi cài lại thử, tính tiếp
<chungbd> vubuntor979: ok bạn :)
* khanhpt changed the topic of #ubuntu-vn to: Kênh hỗ trợ trực tuyến|Trang chủ: http://www.ubuntu-vn.org |Diễn  đàn: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org |Hỏi đáp: http://ask.ubuntu-vn.org |logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com |>4 dòng paste tại http://paste.ubuntu.com | Bàn luận  ngoài lề /join #vnluser
<vubuntor579> có ai ko cho mình hỏi xíu
<vubuntor579> có ai ko cho mình hỏi xíu
<Crabbie> ?
<vubuntor579> mình có download folder có sẵn file của máy ảo ubuntu có cài sẵn IMS trong hệ thống
<vubuntor579> nhưng bật máy ảo lên thì nó đòi user pass
<Crabbie> hỏi ai đấy tạo cái file máy ảo đó
<vubuntor579> có cách nào xem đc ko nhỉ
<n0bawk> ko xem đc :))
<vubuntor579> http://sourceforge.net/projects/openimscore.berlios/files/
<n0bawk> chỉ đổi đc thôi :))
<SuperLuser> [ Open IMS Core - Browse Files at SourceForge.net ] - sourceforge.net
<n0bawk> ợ
 * n0bawk đồ cổ
<vubuntor579> nó có lưu ở tệp nào ko nhỉ :))
#ubuntu-vn 2013-11-19
<vubuntor770> anh oi . giup e voi. e moi dung Ubuntu 13.10
<vubuntor770> em ko cai dc skype + teamview
<vubuntor770> hj anh
<redlotus> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<SuperLuser> [ Skype - Community Ubuntu Documentation ] - help.ubuntu.com
<redlotus> teamviewer down gói .deb về rồi dùng dpkg mà install
<vubuntor582> hj anh
<redlotus> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<_Tux_> redlotus: ở đây thi thoảng người ta vào chào rồi đi ra thôi
<_Tux_> thế nên cứ đợi người ta hỏi cho nó chắc
<redlotus> _Tux_: thì lúc trước em cũng cắm mặt ở đây suốt mà =)). Hỏi xong chưa kịp trả lời đã bay đâu mất tiêu =))
<StuffyCrab> http://www.bbc.co.uk/vietnamese/vietnam/2013/11/131118_traffic_accidents_state_and_religion.shtml
<StuffyCrab> opsie
<SuperLuser> [ Cầu siêu để đối phó tai nạn giao thông? - BBC Vietnamese - Việt Nam ] - www.bbc.co.uk
#ubuntu-vn 2013-11-20
<vubuntor452> hi
<vubuntor452> chao cac ban !
<vubuntor452> co viec phai lam phien, mong cac ban thong cam
<n0bawk> nói nhanh ko mọi người lại chạy mất dép
<vubuntor452> ah, minh vua cai u 13.10
<vubuntor452> cai ibus xong
<vubuntor452> nhung khong thay no hien
<vubuntor452> hoi 13.04 dung on lam
<vubuntor452> nhung 13.10 thi po tay
<vubuntor452> nen khong go tieng Viet duoc
<n0bawk> thì chạy nó
<n0bawk> vào chỗ applications
<n0bawk> chạy ibus-daemon
<n0bawk> sau đó chạy im-config
<n0bawk> chọn ibus
<n0bawk> cài ibus-unikey
<n0bawk> muốn nó tự khởi động thì add vào startup application
<vubuntor452> thanks dd minh thu
<vubuntor824> ai cho minh cai nhi
<vubuntor824> ai cho minh hoi cai nhi
<vubuntor575> alo
<vubuntor575> co ai khong
#ubuntu-vn 2013-11-22
<vubuntor606> Chao moi nguoi, minh can moi nguoi giup do. Minh gap loi nay: Unable to access “abcxyz" khi vao o dia khong cai ubuntu
<vubuntor026> các anh cho em hỏi với ạ: máy em trước giờ cài ubuntu 32 bit thì dùng bình thường. vừa rồi mới lắp thêm cái ram 2Gb nên cài ubuntu 64 bit.Cũng tạo usb boot bình thường, nhưng lúc boot vào thì máy báo "Secure boot not enable" rồi tự nhảy sang màn hình menu chọn. tuy nhiên màn hình này cũng bị nhòe không đọc rõ được gì
<vubuntor026> Em chọn cái số 2 thì sau 1 lúc màn hình console báo lỗi : Timeout  killing 'sbin/modprobe'....
<vubuntor026> có anh nào biết là lỗi gì và xử lí thế nào ko chỉ cho em với ạ. em cảm ơn :D
<LuckyCrab> trông có vẻ giống usb tạo bị lỗi
<vubuntor026> em đã thử tạo lại usb cài ubuntu 32 bit thì tạo và boot vào hoàn toàn bình thường. đã đổi usb khác cũng như dùng phần mềm khác để tạo mà vẫn thế anh ạ
<LuckyCrab> thế dùng 32 bit tiếp đi
<LuckyCrab> :3
<LuckyCrab> vẫn nhận đủ 4 Gb ấy mà
<vubuntor026> vẫn nhận đủ ạ
<vubuntor026> ?? biết thế cứ để nguyên
<LuckyCrab> owf
<LuckyCrab> ờ :3
<vubuntor026> e tường 32 bit chỉ nhận được 2Gb thôi
<LuckyCrab> nhận được nhiều Gb
#ubuntu-vn 2013-11-23
<vubuntor354> xin chào các bạn ! Bạn nào có biết phần mềm nào quản lý màn hình (chia màn hình thành nhiều workspace) để quản lý các trình đang chạy hiệu quả hơn, cho bình biết tên với, thanks
<vubuntor561> mình mới cài ubuntu,nhung phần mền chơi nhạc và video mặc dịnh của ubuntu không xem dược thì làm thế nào ạ
<vubuntor561> không có ai ạ
<CoconutCrab> !ure
<ubot2> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định	dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash	Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào Software Center, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !sc). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<SuperLuser> [ RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation ] - help.ubuntu.com
<vubuntor561> cảm ơn bạn nhé
#ubuntu-vn 2013-11-24
<vubuntor683> ??
<vubuntor683> alô
<vubuntor683> cho e hỏi tại sao ip e lại bị cấm mặc dù em ko làm j
<vubuntor703> Mình cài ubuntu 13.10 download từ trang chủ nhưng cài xong vào thì ko thấy các thanh bar đâu cả???
<_Tux_> vubuntor703: có thể do driver của VGA nên nó thế
<vubuntor296> _Tux_: sang đây hỏi vậy, bên kia k ổn :(
<vubuntor703> vậy cần sửa lỗi ntn hả p?
<_Tux_> vubuntor703: cài driver hoặc thay thế driver hiện tại
<_Tux_> cái này thì phải xem bạn đang dùng VGA nào đã
<vubuntor703> ồ, máy mình chỉ có card onboard thui bạn ạ!!
<_Tux_> onboard của hãng nào
<_Tux_> giờ thiếu gì card onboard của nVidia hay AMD
<Stanley00> *Nguyên nhân dẫn đến việc bạn bị cấm tham gia là: Spammer*
<Stanley00> help me _Tux_
<Stanley00> :|
<vubuntor164> xin chao, minh moi su dung Linux. Trong luc tim thong tin tren mang vo tinh chuyen den link cua dien dan. Minh muon dang ky vao dien dan nhung IP cua minh da bi lock. Khong biet co cach nao giup minh khong a?
#ubuntu-vn 2014-11-17
<vubuntor226> dear các anh
<vubuntor226> help me
<CoconutCrab> ¿
<CoconutCrab> lại cái bạn hôm qua đấy hả
<vubuntor992> hi
<vubuntor473> hi
<kid__> hii
#ubuntu-vn 2014-11-18
<vubuntor177> hi
<vubuntor177> ls
#ubuntu-vn 2014-11-19
<jasontrinh> jjj
#ubuntu-vn 2014-11-20
<vubuntor029> xin chào mọi người... em gặp tí khó khăn với driver của card màn hình có ai rảnh giúp em với
<vubuntor029> em dùng nvidia geforce 210 và đang dùng driver mặc định X.org.x sever
<vubuntor029> em tải và chuyển driver sang nvidia 340
<vubuntor029> nhưng khi khởi động lại thì lại tiếp tục dùng driver x.org.x sever
<MrTuxHdb`> vubuntor029: mình không cái driver X.org.x sever là driver nào cả
 * MrTuxHdb` chả biết giải quyết thế nào
<vubuntor029> cảm ơn bác :(
#ubuntu-vn 2014-11-21
<vubuntor896> có ai nhận sửa code từ chạy trên visual sang ubuntu không?mình đang cần sửa gấp!!
<vubuntor896> có ai nhận sửa code từ chạy trên visual sang ubuntu không?mình đang cần sửa gấp!!
#ubuntu-vn 2014-11-22
<MrTuxHdb`> http://www.thanhnien.com.vn/pages/20141122/vu-san-bay-tan-son-nhat-te-liet-vi-mat-dien-do-cho-thiet-bi-co-luc-the-nay-the-khac.aspx
<vubuntor762> Xin các Pro có ai biết cách cài đặt máy in canon LBP 3000 trên ubuntu 14.04 không?
<vubuntor762> Tôi đã tìm trên google mà không có, hoặc có nhưng cài đặt không thành công
<vubuntor762> buzzi
<vubuntor762> Xin hỏi?
<vubuntor762> có ai ở đó không
<vubuntor762> Giúp với
<vubuntor762> giúp
<vubuntor762> giúp với
#ubuntu-vn 2015-11-16
<vubuntor625> em bị lỗi tên người dùng ubuntu khi cài bằng wubi
<vubuntor625> sửa ntn đây
<vubuntor625> có ai không vậy
#ubuntu-vn 2015-11-17
<vubuntor978> google.com
<vubuntor978> helloo
#ubuntu-vn 2015-11-18
<vubuntor911> Cho em hỏi là em vào người dùng postgres tạo các role để kết nối cơ sở dữ liệu nhưng khi em đăng nhập vào các role đấy thì nó lại báo lỗi ạ?
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor911: lỗi gì?
<vubuntor911> postgres@huong:/home/huong$ psql -hlocalhost -UPhongNT QLKH Password for user PhongNT:  psql: FATAL:  password authentication failed for user "PhongNT" FATAL:  password authentication failed for user "PhongNT"
<vubuntor911> em bị thế này nhưng mà em không biết sửa tn ạ
<MrTuxHdb> sai password
<vubuntor911> em vừa tạo xong rồi đăng nhập luôn nên không thể sai được ạ
<vubuntor911> nhưng password nó nửa bảo mật nửa ko là sao ạ
<vubuntor911> có nghĩa là ví dụ mật khẩu của em là huong123 nhưng khi gõ thì nó hiện lên là ong123
<MrTuxHdb> cái đó là do bộ gõ
<vubuntor911> vậy thì mật khẩu em gõ đúng ạ
<vubuntor911> là sao ạ
<MrTuxHdb> tạo roles như nào?
<vubuntor911> QLKH=# create user huongnt with password '1'; CREATE ROLE
<vubuntor911> em tạo và không có lỗi gì
<MrTuxHdb> thế grant permission cho nó chưa?
<vubuntor911> QLKH=# grant select on GiangVien to huongnt QLKH-# ; GRANT
<vubuntor911> em cũng làm rồi nhưng ko đc
<MrTuxHdb> psql -h myhost -d mydb -U myuser
<MrTuxHdb> thêm cả -d vào coi nào
<vubuntor911> postgres@huong:/home/huong$ psql -hlocalhost -dQLKH -PhongNT \pset: unknown option: hongNT psql: could not set printing parameter "hongNT" postgres@huong:/home/huong$
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor911: nó phân biệt in hoa in thường nhá
<MrTuxHdb> mà -U chứ -P đâu?
<vubuntor911> postgres@huong:/home/huong$ psql -hlocalhost -dQLKH -UPhongNT Password for user PhongNT:  psql: FATAL:  password authentication failed for user "PhongNT" FATAL:  password authentication failed for user "PhongNT" postgres@huong:/home/huong$
<MrTuxHdb> đã nói rồi
<MrTuxHdb> kiểm tra lại cái user
<MrTuxHdb> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-add-postgresql-user-account/
<SuperLuserv3> [ PostgreSQL add or create a user account and grant permission for database ] - www.cyberciti.biz
<vubuntor911> được rồi a ạ. Em cảm ơn ạ!!! :)
#ubuntu-vn 2015-11-20
<adfdfa> hello every body
<MrTuxHdb> ?
<adfdfa> ?
#ubuntu-vn 2015-11-22
<vubuntor742> chào anh chị admin
<vubuntor742> hdh ubuntu của em không hiển thị menu
<vubuntor742> cos cách nào reset ubuntu được không
#ubuntu-vn 2016-11-21
<MeiMei> lâu òi ububtu-vn k có khách nhỉ
